#ubuntu-za 2011-10-24
<Kilos> morning superfly maiatoday and others
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi ender
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hya Kilos 
<kbmonkey> sorry i got rudely cut off last time
<Kilos> i really hope you got broadband going for tonights meeting
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> dont laugh
<Kilos> make it work
<kbmonkey> i have 10Mb wifi vouchers so I might need to dc to recharge during the meet, lols
<Kilos> recharge at 7pm and dont do anything else till meeting over
<kbmonkey> otherwise how are things
<Kilos> not too bad ty lad and with you
<Kilos> been very quiet here
<kbmonkey> yesh you don't have me to banter with as often ;)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I'd send you photos but it's tricky with your bandwidth too
<Kilos> yeah its lonely
<kbmonkey> I could resize them really small I guess
<Kilos> what photos?
<kbmonkey> snaps of when I climbed lion's head
<kbmonkey> and the beach
<Kilos> use gimp and
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> shotwell
<kbmonkey> imagemagick
<Kilos> no man landscapes are for uncapped peeps
<Kilos> you still on holiday?
<kbmonkey> I got some freelance design jobs, have another meet in a while
<Kilos> thats good to hear
<kbmonkey> technically Im still on holiday but I been spending time learning Python programming
<kbmonkey> taking opportunity of time to learn skills
<Kilos> good
<kbmonkey> Kilos was there an email or something sent to notify the meet details? cant seem to  find any
<Kilos> nope i dont think so
<Kilos> we just announced here
<kbmonkey> oh, okay. what time, 19h30 yes?
<kbmonkey> Kilos I should appoint you the official email notifier ;)
<Kilos> you the one with authority to announce on the lists of tonights meet
<Kilos> i think i told nuvolari to be here too
<Kilos> yip 7.30
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think when most peeps see my mails they delete them in case they get stuck trying to help me
<Kilos> and if i tell maaz to announce he says i announce not the hear ye bit
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha! well I read your emails!
<Kilos> lol, no good 2 peeps know about the meeting
<Kilos> evryone must know
<Kilos> aw ender left without even greeting
<kbmonkey> urg, loco ubuntu site is so not user friendly
<Kilos> ender wb
<kbmonkey> any topics for the agenda to suggest Kilos ?
<Kilos> whew. is there nothing in old meets that hasnt been resolved yet
<Kilos> maybe we can plan a huge complaint to vodacom for the bad servise last few weeks
<Kilos> even nuvolari stuck on gprs with a usb modem
<Kilos> service
<kbmonkey> great idea!
<Kilos> oh ya even inetpro was stuck on 2g as well
<Kilos> it seems country wide
<kbmonkey> I heard the sea cable has troubles
<Kilos> would be nice if someone knows someone at vodacom and get him/her here for the meet
<Kilos> oh ya but that surely shouldnt kill local services
<Kilos> i see their CEO is a tweeter as well
<kbmonkey> I dropped off the tweeting scene :(
<Kilos> google vodacom CEO email address
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, google vodacom CEO email address
<Maaz> Kilos: "Vodacom's CEO Replies Directly To Angry Twitter Followers" http://www.businessinsider.com/pieter-uys-twitter-2011-7 :: "Pieter Uys appointed as Vodacom CEO" http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/article/pieter-uys-appointed-as-vodacom-ceo-2008-07-11 :: "Vodacom CEO email address" http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/366512-Vodacom-CEO-email-address :: "iPhone 4 here end September, tweets Vodacom CEO | memeburn" http://memeburn.com/
<Kilos> yeah but lots of the guys tweet all day
<kbmonkey> yes, I got info overload from it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i only go their on the odd accasion from pidgin, but even pidgin sleeping mostly
<kbmonkey> well I'll chat to you laters Kilos 
<kbmonkey> and sdehaan 
<kbmonkey> and nuvolari 
<Kilos> ok i will be back tonight
<Kilos> when data gets to 1 meg i go off till night
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<Kilos> meeting tonight hey
<magespawn> okay will try to be there
<Kilos> lol, dont try, do
<Kilos> hehe
 * magespawn checks data available on cell
<Kilos> here at 7.30pm
<Kilos> eish the data curse
<kbmonkey> info overloads error
<magespawn> yup should be able to come have 37 mb left
<Kilos> yay
<kbmonkey> yey
<Kilos> magespawn, no pc at home?
<magespawn> okay 
<magespawn> yes but no land line
<Kilos> use the cell as a modem
<magespawn> i can but it uses less data if i do it from the phone
<Kilos> yeah but kinda hard to type
<magespawn> nah i have n900 full keyboard
<Kilos> i used jedirc on fone but whew what a job
<Kilos> oh not tiny keys like the bb
<Kilos> i think bbm should turn most peeps off messaging
<magespawn> relatively small keys but a typable layout
<Kilos> those with fingers not pins
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ok long as you at the meeting
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N900
<Kilos> i think the fly has one too
<Kilos> zeref-c, wb tail and all
<zeref-c> Pew pew
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Kilos I managed to get them pictures down to 155kb, resized small, if you keen for some scenery :)
<Kilos> meeting here tonoght hey
<kbmonkey> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18686471/images/cape-town-lions-head.tar.gz
<zeref-c> Hi kilos
<Kilos> kbmonkey, its actually going to the sites with a browser that uses unnecessary data
<kbmonkey> laters alligators
<Kilos> chow now
<zeref-c> Anybody here used open bravo?
<magespawn> nope
<kbmonkey> Kilos, dont use the browser thatis your pc defaults inaction
<kbmonkey> rather use wget 
<kbmonkey> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18686471/images/cape-town-lions-head.tar.gz
<kbmonkey> to dl directly
<Kilos> oh can wget do pics
<kbmonkey> it is a gzip archive
<kbmonkey> compressed
<Kilos> and they .tar.gz
<kbmonkey> jpg
<Kilos> dont you need to convert .tar to .jpg
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> hehe you laughing again
<zeref-c> Lol
<Kilos> i wget and see
<kbmonkey> no, you open the .gz archive in file-roller
<kbmonkey> double-clicking it should work, you will see how it works
<kbmonkey> the images are stored inside the archive
<magespawn> zeref-c what is bravo?
<kbmonkey> you extrtact them
<kbmonkey> okay gotta go
<magespawn> later kbmonkey
<Kilos> later kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hope to chat again tonite magespawn :)
<zeref-c> Its an erp, companies use it to manage their clients and products
<magespawn> found it left out the open
<Kilos> Maaz, tell kbmonkey ty. nice pics. and well shrunk. need to learn how to do that some time
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<magespawn> Kilos do you have anything like Gimp?
<Kilos> yip i use gimp
<Kilos> image and scale i think
<Kilos> and shotwell to crop
<magespawn> yup then the archive manager to zip them all up, this makes them even smaller
<Kilos> didnt look that far into gimp
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> archive manager in gimp?
<Kilos> i dont see one
<magespawn> no it is in the file manager 
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> it says it cant create the archive
<magespawn> odd
<Kilos> active type not supported
<magespawn> hold on
<Kilos> jpg i used
<magespawn> should just select the files then right click select compress
<Kilos> ok i try
<Kilos> ya that works ty magespawn 
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> i have my mythbuntu running
<Kilos> yay that took a while
<magespawn> ja had a lot of other work this weekend so only got back to it know
<magespawn> know=now
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> Superhuman, meeting here tonight hey
<Kilos> nuvolari, dont forget tonight
<Kilos> SubOracle, you so quiet. never say anything
<Kilos> secbrid, meeting here tonight at 7.30 please try attend
<SubOracle> Kilos: Haha
<Kilos> lol
<SubOracle> Actualy just the quassel core has been online, havn't connected to it for months :P
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> well now you know we having a meeting tonight
<SubOracle> Yea, saw on the mailing list
<Kilos> lol. some of the guys dont worry about them so i nag here too
 * Kilos wonders where highvoltage is
<Kilos> got caught up in the power cost increases
<Kilos> now gone solar
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos now having problems getting the ati graphics card to work. may just use the mythbuntu without it
<Kilos> thats what i do
<Kilos> default
<nuvolari> :O o/ lo everyone
<Wolfeyes> Hello all and Kilos :-)
 * Wolfeyes sits eating a lemon.
<magespawn> howdy nuvolari  and Wolfeyes 
<magespawn> Kilos had a brain wave and I am now moving the mythbuntu hardware to a flat old style desktop
<magespawn> spray painted it first so the whole thing is black
<ender> Hi Kilos!!!
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
 * nuvolari tips hat
 * ender tries to tap his hat, but then comes to a revelation
<magespawn> whats up?
<magespawn> no hat?
<ender> yea :(
<ender> but still, hi guys (without any hat tipping)
<magespawn> no worries we will not hold it against you.
<ender> you can't, i dont have one :P
<zeref-c> Meh, unity feels so wierd
<ender> which you running? natty or  oneiric?
<Kilos> hi guys
<zeref-c> Lo
<Kilos> ender, welcome to ubuntu-za
<ender> haha, Thanks Oom Kilos
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> who are/was/am you
<ender> I am who I am, but a humble servant
<ender> Maar ek ken jou nie (so ver ek weet nie).  :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> then where you get oom from
<Kilos> nuvolari, no forget meeitng hey?
<Kilos> meeting either
<nuvolari> Kilos: thanks oom, I won'nt forget
<ender> [15:44] <Kerbero> Kilos -> ender, ender -> oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol jou skelm
<ender> haha
<ender> was n bietjie besig met werk daardie tyd, het nou die dag vir my n irc proxy opgestel spesiaal vir sulke gevalle
<nuvolari> Kilos: hoe laat is dit nou weer oom?
<ender> haha
<Kilos> 7.30
<Kilos> skelm skelm
<Kilos> nuvolari, 1930
<zeref-c> Kilos, is there a meeting 2nites
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> oh miss
<zeref-c> Miss?
<zeref-c> Meh
<Kilos> zeref-c,  is the girlfriend of zeref
<Kilos> right
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref-c> lulz, she was just using my phone that time
<Kilos> ha ha
<ender> thats what they all say
<Kilos> so its zerefs cell not zerefs chick as i thought
<ender> after a drink or 2
<Kilos> lol
<zeref-c> Was using unity today, felt wierd.
<Kilos> why?
<zeref-c> Lol, enders
<zeref-c> Apps r on the side, not on the top. 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn welcome to ubu za
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos , thanks for the welcome :)
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn 
<Kilos> zeref-c, aw thats not lekker
<nlsthzn> o/ to all
<Kilos> hehe, meet tonight nlsthzn 
<zeref-c> Think i'll b goin wit gnome 3
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I saw... a bit late for me, but I am sure I can lurk the first half hour :)
<Kilos> zeref-c, are the panels not movable
<ender> haha 'uncle' nogals
<Kilos> lol
<ender> no :(
<ender> it has to ne on the left
<zeref-c> No
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> no add remove panel option even??
<zeref-c> Yeah
<Kilos> but on the right only
<zeref-c> I dont know bout movin to the right
<Kilos> oh dunno where i got that idea from, see now you said side
<Kilos> with gnome they cant be top, bottom or sides
<Kilos> nlsthzn, unity 2g is that same as gnome classic
<Kilos> or is it unity with everything the same but no 3d graphics
<nlsthzn> Gnome 2D = 3D (almost)
<nlsthzn> Gnome-Fallback that comes with Gnome Shell is closer to the old Classic
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn . cant be too bad
<nlsthzn> ?
<magespawn> later all see you at the meeting
<Kilos> ok magespawn 
<Kilos> no be late
<Kilos> you got lots to learn
<Kilos> aw
<nlsthzn> Huis toe vir my !!
<Kilos> later dan nl
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> can you believe murphey is at it again
<Kilos> you broadbanding?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what the swine did now
<kbmonkey> no on wireless by thebackpackers
<kbmonkey> just got late notice the census folks are coming my way 8pm tonite. lol
<Kilos> tough
<Kilos> for them
<kbmonkey> let them wai
<Kilos> is there no one at home??
<Kilos> they didnt see me at all
<Kilos> swaar told them i here
<superfly> kbmonkey: I probably won't be at the meeting this evening, I don't have a permanent internet connection at the new house yet, and we need to go back to the old house and sort out stuff
<kbmonkey> that's okay superfly 
<Kilos> eish superfly 
<kbmonkey> um I don't even think we have anything to talk about, except the last minutes
<Kilos> kbmonkey, my brat will join you when you start the lpi course
<kbmonkey> it's a big mission moving house, init superfly :p
<Kilos> he just started with the book the weekend
<superfly> kbmonkey: it is
<Kilos> moving sucks big time
<kbmonkey> my plans didnt work out 100%, now Ill have to stay in a house share instead of renting a place. hmmm. murphey
<kbmonkey> no idea where I'll put the washing machine! lol
<Kilos> takes months to get everything sorted out as it was
<kbmonkey> how old is your brat Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> living in CT?
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> 36 i think
<Kilos> in rustenburg
<kbmonkey> ah
 * nuvolari feels nauseous from hearing the word "moving" in the context of house
<Kilos> ha ha
 * nuvolari gaan soos mis maak en in die pad val
<Kilos> nuvolari, die apie is darem hier
<Kilos> mooi loop sien jou later
<nuvolari> okei is reg oom!
<nuvolari> welkom terug in die cybortubes kbmonkey 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, we can try work a strategy to get direct contact to the voda ceo
<kbmonkey> dankie nuvolari!
<kbmonkey> only used 0.3MB the last20 mins, irc is very lean
<Kilos> it doesnt help foning their help
<kbmonkey> why do we want their ceo again kilos?
<kbmonkey> for that linux laptop deal?
<Kilos> the operators there think everyone is a fool and string you along and try blame your fone or modem first
<Kilos> what deal?
<kbmonkey> let me find that article link...
<Kilos> to complain about poor service
<nuvolari> vodacom was all over me yesterday and today
<Kilos> Maaz, google vodacom CEO email address
<Maaz> Kilos: "Vodacom's CEO Replies Directly To Angry Twitter Followers" http://www.businessinsider.com/pieter-uys-twitter-2011-7 :: "Pieter Uys appointed as Vodacom CEO" http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/article/pieter-uys-appointed-as-vodacom-ceo-2008-07-11 :: "Vodacom CEO email address" http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/366512-Vodacom-CEO-email-address :: "iPhone 4 here end September, tweets Vodacom CEO | memeburn" http://memeburn.com/
<nuvolari> called me 3 times!
<kbmonkey> ubuntu based netbook on contract via vodacom
<nuvolari> I missed it twice
<Kilos> somewhere there i hope
<kbmonkey> elinks http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Vodacom-Vodafone-Webbook/
<nuvolari> and they even DM'ed me on twitter to ask for an additional contact number
<Kilos> there lots of stuff to hunt through
<kbmonkey> not a good deal IMHO
<Kilos> i cant i already on 1.9m for the day
<kbmonkey> or at the least, they should make all ubuntu updates free off the local repos
<kbmonkey> ill give you the quick version Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah that could help
<Kilos> just his email address
<kbmonkey> 10" screen 512MB RAM 4GB storage for R1,500
<Kilos> remember i have 512m lappy ram here
<Kilos> 512 is a bit min to run ubuntu nicely
<kbmonkey> if you pay R1899 you get a contact modem with 100MB per month data
<kbmonkey> so its really not that great a deal, plus they lock you in a contract. rabble rabble rabble!
<Kilos> 100m is nothing unless you only do emails and irc
<kbmonkey> facebook users will use that in a day
<Kilos> if we can get them to do a special for linux users i am sure they will get more customers on broadband
<Kilos> when you fone them for help they cant even help you set up a fone as a modem unless you on winsucks
<Kilos> and with a new install you looking at 2 to 300m updates alone
<kbmonkey> free ubuntu updates, free freenode access, and free ubuntuforums. that would benice
<kbmonkey> just like mweb does free local
<Kilos> yeah thats can help lots
<superfly> nuvolari: the new house is like 3 times the size of our old one... do you remember our old one?
<kbmonkey> not only that, it would setup a solid support network for ubuntu users
<Kilos> freenode can use more than a meg a day just refreshing to  adams.freenode.net:8001   
<Kilos> sakhi, wb
<Kilos> JabberwockyA19, dont miss tonights meeting hey?
<ender> Jabberwocky!!
<Kilos> kbmonkey, do you get linux tips in your mails
<ender> dis n awesome naam
<Kilos> lol
<ender> asof hy nie regtig bestaan nie
<Kilos> Maaz, define jabber wocky
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about jabber wocky. Maybe you meant jabberwocky?
<Kilos> Maaz, define jabberwocky
<Maaz> Kilos: jabberwocky n 1: nonsensical language (according to Lewis Carroll)
<ender> die Jabberwocky project was in Better Off Ted, naam vir n pjocek wat nooit bestaan het nie, maar niemand wou dom klink deur nie te weet wat dit is nie
<Kilos> lol
<JabberwockyA19> thanks for the heads up Kilos!
<Kilos> you been to quiet lad
<JabberwockyA19> currently busy with examinations
<Kilos> ah, sorry, good luck
<JabberwockyA19> thanks I've only got 3 left :)
<Kilos> hope all goes well
<Kilos> kbmonkey, i asked you if you get the mail from linux tips
<kbmonkey> linux tips? no I don't, that a site?
<Kilos> i will forward you the last one
<Kilos> everythings is links but no actual site shown
<Kilos> they have sent some good tips in last coupla years
<Kilos> i think i registered there when i first started and sukkeled with the main ubuntu lists
<Kilos> then the fly showed me the za side to life
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn welcome
<magespawn> Kilos guess what?
<Kilos> tell me
<Kilos> too old to guess
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn ender and zeref 
<ender> hi kbmonkey 
<magespawn> i broke the pins on the hard drive for the mythbuntu machine
<magespawn> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> wow magespawn how did you manage that
<Kilos> broke or just bent?
<magespawn> i bent the one the tried to straighten it, then snapped it off
<magespawn> the=then
<Kilos> you gotta be gentle, there is an old afrikaans saying
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> met geweld kan jy jou finger in jou gaai af breek
<Kilos> is this in the ide connector magespawn 
<magespawn> yup
<kbmonkey> ha ha Kilos! never heard that one
<magespawn> let me explain
<kbmonkey> ... wat soek jou vinger in jou gaai in the eerste plek, dis die vraag
<magespawn> got the drive second hand
<Kilos> whew magespawn with lotsa work you can replace that pin from one off another scrap drive
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ha ha
<magespawn> the plastic around the connector was broken already, and i was not paying attention
<Wolfeyes> heya magespawn 
<magespawn> got another drive or three so kit okay
<magespawn> hey Wolfeyes
<ender> magespawn, what all you you run with mythbuntu?
<magespawn> had spare parts machine and i am putting a entertaiment centre together
<Kilos> its all about geweld man
<Kilos> Wolfeyes, welcome
<Kilos> magespawn, to straighten bend pins you need a tool lots like a longnose pliers but without teeth
<Wolfeyes> Why ty Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hello there Wolfeyes 
<ender> i tried XBMC, but my videos lag for some reason
<kbmonkey> know that feeling magespawn, killed a few pins in my day too :p
<Kilos> kbmonkey, he my brat
<magespawn> had that but i think thet were already damaged from previous owner
<Waceman> hi guys, hope everyone is doing well. Got a video driver problem, wondering if someone can help? Installed 11.10 on an old pc (800 mhz, nvidia geforce 256) - When I install the Current nvidia driver, unity doesn't load... just the desktop and a menu bar... if I install an older version it says the driver is activated but not installed... problem is it's very slow without the driver
<kbmonkey> yes those old ide pins were fragile like that
<Kilos> what sizedrive magespawn 
<magespawn> ender maybe it is a graphics problem
<magespawn> 60gb
<Kilos> hi Waceman welcome to ubuntu-za
<Waceman> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> eina
<Wolfeyes> heya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Waceman what model nvidia card is it? search the ubuntu wiki for supported cards
<Wolfeyes> lol @ brat
<Waceman> I think it's a Geforce 256... eish it's been awhile since I bought the thing ;)
<ender> magespawn, without XBMC, running it straight on ubuntu it works fine though :(
<magespawn> i think there is a way to look it up Waceman
<magespawn> ender that is strange
<Kilos> try looking in synaptic
<Wolfeyes> Kilos, you said 7 or 7:30?
<Kilos> 7.30
<magespawn> ender what is XBMC? desktop?
<ender> maybe codecs used in XBMC
<Wolfeyes> Maybe if this client doesn't come back I can still get home in time.
<Wolfeyes> You don't know how long it is Kilos ?
<magespawn> what do you do Wolfeyes?
<Kilos> the meet should be short
<kbmonkey> what are we going to talk about Kilos? lol
<ender> yes desktop, can run it as OS, but om running it on top of ubuntu 10.04
<Kilos> voda for starters
<Wolfeyes> At the moment I am busy with the installations of computer software and the hardware for clocking machines and time and attendance magespawn.
<magespawn> maybe thats the problem ender
<magespawn> sounds like fun.
<Wolfeyes> I am loving it at the moment.
<Kilos> Waceman, look in synaptic and type in nvidia in the top little search block
<ender> yea, but its supposed to work, and i use the pc as a network series, music and movie server, so have to run ubuntu as well
<Wolfeyes> The can always be improved but I am not complaining it is work that I love and I have time to learn further in the computer direction.
<Waceman> Kilos: I had to install Synaptic since it doesn't automatically come with 11.10... and I've installed all the nvidia drivers I can find on there?
<magespawn> always good to learn Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> It is ...
<kbmonkey> Waceman you can run lspci in a term to show your hardware details, it should show the model in there
<Waceman> thanks
<Kilos> Waceman, if you can actually look on the card for the model it might help
<magespawn> ender the Mythbuntu runs XFCE as default. maybe try that.
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i only know the hard way
<ender> yea i will, thanks
<magespawn> thats what i meant Kilos just could not remember
<Wolfeyes> magespawn, at the moment I am trying to finish to complete this ubuntu server course so I can change the work server to ubuntu.
<magespawn> maybe it only runs with the closed drivers
<Wolfeyes> brb
<Waceman> k, lspci said, "nVidia Corporation: nVidia Corporation NV10DDR [GeForce 256 DDR]
<Waceman> "
<Waceman> found this: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto"
<nuvolari> I am about to loose it
<nuvolari> forgot my charger at work
<nuvolari> netbook keyboard's r doesn't work
<Kilos> what nuvolari 
<magespawn> for what nuvolari
<Kilos> eish
<nuvolari> and vodacom is as unstable as  a spark near tnt
<magespawn> lol
<nuvolari> if there's any errors in my typing, it's because my connection lags 20 minutes
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> someone else had a nvidia prob here a while back and had to use a force command
<Kilos> Waceman, look what they say here
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_256
<superfly> Waceman: you want to install nvidia-current and nvidia-settings
<superfly> Kilos: ^^
<kbmonkey> Waceman https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nuvolari> oh, and I'm on support. so tonight is the night I might die
<superfly> kbmonkey: no, he most likely just needs to install nvidia-current, which is the binary driver
<magespawn> nuvolari thats why i work for myself
<kbmonkey> that sucks nuvolari :/
<Kilos> lol magespawn you get up in the morning and kiss the mirror and say morning boss
<magespawn> yup i just don't get a raise
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tough boss you got
<Waceman> superfly: When I install current the speed is improved... or so it seems. But Unity doesn't start... I just get a desktop with a menu item.. and can browse files.. and that's about it.. I can get into desktop settings too, and then All Settings.. and when I click on Additional Drivers it says, the current driver is activated but not in use
<nuvolari> ok, see you guys later, maybe. I need to save my battery
<Kilos> 30 mins nuvolari 
<Kilos> wace i duuno but maybe you need to uninstall some of the other drivers first
<Kilos> hopefully the fly has some time to help you
<Kilos> i gotta go eat quick
<ender> installing mythbuntu-destop 350mb
 * kbmonkey eats an apple
<kbmonkey> see you laters nuvolari 
<zeref> hurrrrrrrrrr
<zeref> anybody used openbravo?
<Waceman> thanks Kilos
 * nlsthzn goes for a quick shower so he can be in time for the meeting and not miss the snack-bar this time...
<kbmonkey> good idea nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> think i'll do that too
<kbmonkey> Waceman have you searched ubuntuforums.org for this issue?
<Waceman> kbmonkey: nope, just googling it the last couple of days..
<kbmonkey> yes I don't see any results that jump out either. mmm
<superfly> Ohi.
<superfly> Waceman: I don't run Ubuntu, so I can't help you with Unity.
<superfly> Sorry.
<Waceman> It's OK. what do you run?
<superfly> KDE nut here 
<Waceman> how do you rate Mint?
<Waceman> I just want to stick some OS on my old PC so that someone can use it... ;p
<superfly> haven't used it. Looks pretty slick though.
<superfly> Waceman: these days KDE is less 3D intensive than Gnome-based stuff
<Waceman> so is Kubuntu da sh*t?!
<Waceman> ;)
<Waceman> always liked the look of it, never tried it
<superfly> Well, I really like it, but that's just my opinion 
<afrodeity> wikikleaks just got suspended
<magespawn> ender i have uncapped adsl
<magespawn> afrodeity is that good or bad?
<zeref> when is teh meeting
<Kilos> 7.30 zeref 
<afrodeity> magespawn: bad
<magespawn> never went to the site just followed some of what happened in the news and online.
<Kilos> Waceman, how brave are you
<Waceman> pretty brave
<Waceman> haha
<Waceman> it's a completely fresh system.. so I can go wild
<Kilos> see if you can remove those drivers you got in synaptic
<Kilos>  and then install the common one
<Kilos> i gotta go look
<Kilos> nvidia-current
<Kilos> i am not sure if apt-get autoremove will do that
<Waceman> So on my very first attempt, that's the one I installed. I then activated it in "Additional Drivers". Rebooted.. was much faster.. but all I could see what a menu bar at the top "File Edit etc..."
<Kilos> didnt it work with the defaults Waceman 
<Waceman> nope
<Kilos> hi octoquad 
<Waceman> this is an old card
<ender> magespawn, i have a local mirror :)
<octoquad> hi Kilos 
<ender> but cant stream movies with that though :(
<octoquad> Hi everyone
<Kilos> ah unity giving probs
<afrodeity> () -  [/]
<Kilos> try install 2d
 * nlsthzn has arrived
<magespawn> nice
<afrodeity> () -  [/]
<Waceman> I can log out, and then select 2D that way?
<magespawn> just catching a snake brb
<Kilos> nlsthzn, how you do the 2d with ocelot
<kbmonkey> okay back just in time
<nlsthzn> Kilos, 2d is installed by default... there is a gear on the log in page... click it
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> he doesn't like making tea
<nlsthzn> He doesn't have enough class
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<kbmonkey> problem is if there's tea, there should be scones as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Top shelf behind the calender
<nlsthzn> Maaz, lekker wees
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> we have a few peeps in here tonight!
<Kilos> kbmonkey, will apt-get autoremove remove graphics drivers no longer in use
<afrodeity> spanking
<kbmonkey> before we start, is there anything anyone here wants me to add to the agenda?
<kbmonkey> spankings excluded afrodeity 
<nlsthzn> lol
<afrodeity> wikileaks?
<kbmonkey> I think if any package is not being used, autoremove will take them out
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<kbmonkey> ubuntu-za related topics ;)
<Kilos> Waceman, sudo apt-get autoremove
<afrodeity> sorry forgot
<magespawn> back
<Waceman> Kilos: what's that?
<Kilos> should remove unused drivers/packages
<kbmonkey> a bug on the loco.ubuntu agenda site doesnt link URL's properly :p
<Kilos> Waceman, have you done an update
<Waceman> yes
<Kilos> ok sudo apt-get install aptitude
 * nlsthzn looks at aptitude strangely... 
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-current
<afrodeity> alias install=
<kbmonkey> word of caution: dont mixing using apt-get and aptitude
<Kilos> sorry kbmonkey 
<afrodeity> alias install="sudo apt-get install"
<Kilos> why nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> apt-get has super-cow powers
<kbmonkey> shall we begin?
<afrodeity> lol
<Kilos> yeah but aptitude does a nice reinstall and cleans up lots of unnecessary stuff
<kbmonkey> Maaz thanks for the coffee
<Maaz> kbmonkey: no problemo
<kbmonkey> aptitude has a cool cli interface
<Kilos> yip go kbmonkey 
<octoquad> Kilos: you can also do sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current :)
<kbmonkey> Maaz start meeting about Monthly IRC Meet
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> kbmonkey, keep a list of commands in a file for me please
<kbmonkey> for Maaz? I will show you, maaz tells you.
<Waceman> Kilos: what is your plan? 
<Kilos> whew octoquad thats lots of typing
<kbmonkey> Maaz I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<octoquad> Kilos: really? lol
<JabberwockyA19> sudo apt-get -s moo ?
<Waceman> I want to hear it before I start using super cow commands
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Done
<Kilos> but good to know ty
<afrodeity> Maaz, I am David Robert Lewis
<Maaz> afrodeity: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<octoquad> Maaz, I am Bruce Pieterse
<Maaz> octoquad: Righto
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
<JabberwockyA19> Maaz: I am Willem Dreyer
<Maaz> JabberwockyA19: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Tonight's meet page URL is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/259/detail/
<Kilos> Waceman, sign in to the meeting
<Kilos> we go on after ok?
<kbmonkey> for some reason the previous minutes link on that page opens the wrong URL (page bug?)
<Waceman> guys, how do I edit system files if I don't have a terminal? I.e., how do I set myself as root?
<kbmonkey> so the proper URL to the last meeting is: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-09-20-17-33-53.txt
<nlsthzn> That is a huge Agenda
<kbmonkey> it's a killer nlsthzn 
<Kilos> control+alt+f2
<afrodeity> slackers
<kbmonkey> (think the page escapes the url into adding an extra %25,but anyways...)
<Wolfeyes> Maaz, I am Ian Sharpe
<Maaz> Wolfeyes: Righto
<kbmonkey> great stuff
 * nlsthzn sees he was present at the last meeting too
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<afrodeity> 404 not found oops
<nlsthzn> lol
<octoquad> afrodeity: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-09-20-17-33-53.txt
<kbmonkey> So last time we got Ubuntu CD feedback, any chance someone has CD feedback?
<octoquad> kbmonkey: you got my e-mail about the link right? :~)
<nuvolari> i'z here
<Kilos> sign in nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> I did thanks octoquad :) the URL is correct in page, but looks like a page bug that open the  wrong URL. oopsie
<Kilos> SubOracle, sign in
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you not joining us?
<kbmonkey> Perhaps we can submit that as a bug report to launchpad
<afrodeity> hahahah
<tumbleweed> Kilos: oh, hi
<tumbleweed> Maaz: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Yessir
 * nlsthzn wonders if anyone in SA got a CD?
<kbmonkey> Kilos had a good idea last time to include the ubuntu-za link with CD's we hand out
<tumbleweed> we distributed the cape town natty CDs
<tumbleweed> any news on oneiric CDs?
<kbmonkey> just revisiting that thought so we don't forget it, I wrote the ubuntu-za.org URL on all the Ubuntu CD's I have
<afrodeity> I think I handed mine out at the Occupy Company Gardens event
<afrodeity> Occupy Ubuntu
<kbmonkey> Maaz idea note the ubuntu-za.org URL on any CD's we hand out
<Maaz> Idea recorded: note the ubuntu-za.org URL on any CD's we hand out
<magespawn> this is also one we do ourselves?
<octoquad> kbmonkey: what about a QR code. I know it's a bit fancy, but for the techies?
<nuvolari> oh my word 
<nuvolari> *sigh*
<Kilos> kbmonkey, i can make up a short tutorial for win peeps that arent it guys
<Wolfeyes> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Done
<Kilos> IT
<kbmonkey> sure, a QR is fine, always have a URL too
<magespawn> that can be done. ink jet print them onto the cd?
<Kilos> none IT peeps are afraid of command line
<kbmonkey> personally I don't use QR's, need a better web enabled phone ;)
 * nlsthzn sharpens his permanent marker
<afrodeity> good localisation discussion btw
<nuvolari> Kilos: you'll be surprised :P my boss doesn't like the cli
<kbmonkey> or print them ona A4 page of labels, peel of stick on
<nuvolari> he's only tailing logs :P
<Kilos> lots of peeps are scared of cli
<afrodeity> cli or death
 * JabberwockyA19 is scared of Windows 8 secure boot
<nuvolari> I'm lost without it :/
<octoquad> Ok I created one, sharing the link soon...
<magespawn> one thing i have found ppl are more likely to try it if it look good and professional
<kbmonkey> thanks octoquad!
<Kilos> yeah looks are everything to modern society
 * nlsthzn sharpens his permanent marker and fetches a stencil
<kbmonkey> which brings to the next point
<nuvolari> what's more professional than a tty?
<kbmonkey> ubuntu-za site spam comments and our 1970 events 
<magespawn> also the official artwork can be used
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, is it spam comments?
<afrodeity> I think we need a few minutes silence for Gavin Ritchie and Steve Jobs
<kbmonkey> yes nlsthzn, it seems like openid has been surpassed and the posts have spam :(
<Wolfeyes> Who are they?
<afrodeity> Sorry Dennis Ritchie
<nlsthzn> :( I don't visit the site (except planet)
<afrodeity> Wolfeyes: one is father of unix, other one is the guy who banked unix
<Wolfeyes> ok ty
<afrodeity> RIP
 * nlsthzn sees all the spam... yikes
<tumbleweed> um, what are we discussing?
<kbmonkey> tumbleweed the spam on the ubuntu-za.org site.
<octoquad> SPAM and our favourite friend 1970 events
<kbmonkey> just curious, can we request access and fix those up perhaps?
<nlsthzn> Lots happening in 1970
<tumbleweed> yes, I see that, but the last topic change was to CD handouts, as part of a minutes review
<octoquad> Regarding the 1970 events, me and superfly were unable to fix the problem as we need to dig in the code, but we/I don't have access to the server to do it
<Kilos> can you install sugarplum there?
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: talk to superfly
<kbmonkey> okay
<kbmonkey> just part of the previous mins review
<superfly> sorry, been busy, plus without internet
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<Kilos> np superfly 
 * inetpro does some lurking
<kbmonkey> yes it's okay superfly, not urgent, just mentioning it so we don't forget :)
<Kilos> evening inetpro sign in please
<superfly> kbmonkey: next month should be better - I'm on holiday
<magespawn> ha
<kbmonkey> next point in the minute review: meeting chair.
<tumbleweed> superfly: mollom gave me good anti-spam results
<kbmonkey> I'll still be around, but we missed last week's meet, I'm so sorry about that!
<kbmonkey> so in those cases it would be nice to have a backup
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, gonna look at installing that... I also moved the login form to it's own page in an effort to get people to use the CAPTCHA
<kbmonkey> It's really easy, and just like talking on IRC as usual.
<superfly> kbmonkey: I can possibly
<kbmonkey> you can ask Maaz what commands he takes via /msg Maaz help meet
<Wolfeyes> Kilos, you have a msg
<magespawn>  i also do not mind doing it
<kbmonkey> for those who are curious. obviously if you want to control Maaz you will need given those rights, 
<kbmonkey> thanks magespawn and superfly
<kbmonkey> let's just call it contingency chairs :)
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<kbmonkey> oh dear, I completely forgot to change the topic. sorry
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Meeting chair needs a hand
<Maaz> Current Topic: Meeting chair needs a hand
<afrodeity> in the event of destruction of planet earth as we know it due to climate change
<kbmonkey> To recap, superfly and magespawn are possible stand-ins for chairing in emergencies
 * inetpro suggests that Kilos helps out with calling the meetings, that is if he wants to be involved
<nlsthzn> +1
<Kilos> something wrong here i am getting 6 0r more lines at a time
<kbmonkey> if it's a day where everyone can't chair, then we just default the meet to the next week
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Sure
<maiatoday> sorry i am late everybody
<kbmonkey> hello maiatoday 
<afrodeity> woot
<nlsthzn> o/
<inetpro> maiatoday: wb
<maiatoday> ty
 * inetpro is also late
<Kilos> welcome maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> we just finished reviewing the prev minutes maiatoday. our agenda is small but lively
<JabberwockyA19> hi maiatoday
<octoquad> Ok guys QR codes are ready
<octoquad> Plain version: http://www.ipuma.za.net/ubuntu-za/Ubuntu_South_Africa.png
 * JabberwockyA19 takes out his phone
<kbmonkey> If you here are interested in chairing, but am unsure or a little hesitant, just pop in #ubuntu-za and ask us questions
 * nuvolari gives up
<kbmonkey> thanks octoquad 
<octoquad> With link underneath: http://www.ipuma.za.net/ubuntu-za/Ubuntu_South_Africa_w_link.png
<nuvolari> *facepalms @ vodacom*
<Kilos> QR codes?
<Kilos> me doff
<nlsthzn> Kilos, glorified bar-codes 
<afrodeity> it looks a bit like a skateboarder
<afrodeity> if you squint
<kbmonkey> octoquad do those link to ubuntu-za.org?
<octoquad> yes, I have tested with my phone. I actually created from my phone as well :P
<Kilos> for what nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> Maaz idea print QR codes for Ubuntu CD's (addition to ubuntu-za.org URL)
<Maaz> Idea recorded: print QR codes for Ubuntu CD's (addition to ubuntu-za.org URL)
<nuvolari> ok, I'm leaving, as I have a lag of > 30s
<magespawn> you can put small graphics in the middle of the code if you want to get fancy like the circle of friends
<JabberwockyA19> octoquad: works here too, S60 5th
<nuvolari> see later everyone
<nlsthzn> Maaz, It is a block thingy you take a photo of with your smart-phone and it will go to the url it points to etc
<Maaz> nlsthzn: I already know stuff about It
<octoquad> JabberwockyA19:  awesome ;)
<kbmonkey> Kilos its to put on the CD's for those savvy folks. still put the URL too
<nlsthzn> Kilos, , It is a block thingy you take a photo of with your smart-phone and it will go to the url it points to etc
<nlsthzn> lol
<kbmonkey> later nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> okay moving on
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Ubuntu hour for November
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu hour for November
<kbmonkey> Who is keen for an ubuntu hour?
<octoquad> I think http://www.ipuma.za.net/ubuntu-za/Ubuntu_South_Africa_w_link.png is a better on to be used with link underneath, just in case they can't read the QR code
<octoquad> better one rather
<maiatoday> are you still in capetown kbmonkey, if you are we can try to organise an ubuntu hour after 10 nov?
<superfly> kbmonkey: me, if it's the 3rd week of November or later
<kbmonkey> being new in cape town, I'd like to have an hour here :)
<JabberwockyA19> I agree octoquad, one with link underneath
<magespawn> +1
<maiatoday> I know queery is super busy with his thesis and people round here are writing exams
<afrodeity> november is crazy for me with COP17
<kbmonkey> yes I am maiatoday, and sure superfly we can make in the 3rd week, and even an hour before, we can have 2 if we try!
<maiatoday> kbmonkey lets have an ubuntu hour after my exam 10 nov so 3rd week sounds good
<kbmonkey> I'm in Obs, but have a car and can get around. Is there a usual place?
<maiatoday> nah no usual place we do a stellenbosch one because it is easy
<maiatoday> how about lets say lunch at obz cafe on a saturday
<kbmonkey> I was in Stellies last week :)
 * superfly is in muizenberg
<maiatoday> or maybe brunch
<afrodeity> obs cafe yay
<superfly> maiatoday: that'll be a bit crazy WRT parking
<kbmonkey> +1 for obz cafe
<magespawn> i am going to have to move
 * superfly would rather do it somewhere more accessible for those who have cars to park
<superfly> what about the train station restaurant in muizenberg? :-P
<superfly> it's right above the muizenberg train station
<superfly> you can take a train
<superfly> and look out over the sea
<afrodeity> also kook
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> lol
<afrodeity> kool
<maiatoday> I can make it after 11:30 anywhere there
<kbmonkey> I'm easy and keen to see new places, so you folks can decide :)
<maiatoday> superfly you wanna run with it and organise?
<kbmonkey> yes, sort that out on the ml
<kbmonkey> ml == mailing list
<superfly> maiatoday: I'll be in the USA up until the wednesday before, but I can try to organise it then
<maiatoday> ok well whatever works for you. kbmonkey I'll mail you maybe we can have another one too
<superfly> it should be fine if a couple of us just descend on the restaurant
<maiatoday> yeah perfect
<kbmonkey> I will organize it superfly if you can be the venue decider
<JabberwockyA19> maiatoday: you at brazen by any chance?
<maiatoday> not really much to organise except decide when and where and be there
<superfly> kbmonkey: I already decided :-P
<kbmonkey> fantastic!
<maiatoday> JabberwockyA19: not at the moment
<superfly> and I'll have my brand new netbook too :-D
<maiatoday> anybody in the rest of the country, don't feel left out, make your own ubuntu hour
<kbmonkey> Maaz agreed kbmonkey and superfly to announce November ubuntu hour in CT
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey and superfly to announce November ubuntu hour in CT
<maiatoday> whoohooo
<afrodeity> remember to put something in the press
 * nlsthzn will be in SA in December... would love to see an hour then :D
<kbmonkey> I feel bad for nuvolari 
<Kilos> superfly, internet connection at the station
<magespawn> tiny prob with that idea.
<kbmonkey> CT just has so many more *nix users, wow
<superfly> Kilos: none, AFAIK
<afrodeity> oops
<Kilos> so everyone must be broadbamded
<maiatoday> ubuntu hours also work if you just talk to the people that are there too, no need for internet connection unless you want to irc aswell
<kbmonkey> I'll need to install ubuntu on netbook then
<magespawn> nice for ppl not there.
<maiatoday> so don't worry about internet access
<octoquad> kbmonkey: one of the reasons I want to move to Cape Town next year!
<inetpro> tumbleweed: congrats for being part of the DMB \o/
<superfly> kbmonkey: just remind me to bring my cellphone USB cable, I have all the ISOs on my phone
<kbmonkey> okay, anybody else in our beautiful country want to have an Ubuntu hour?
<inetpro> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/10/24/stefano-rivera-is-now-part-of-the-dmb/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ubuntu-news+%28Ubuntu+News%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<kbmonkey> okay superfly. usb-a/b?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I'm only there because persia is mia, but thanks
<superfly> kbmonkey: normal USB
<maiatoday> can I add an impromptu agenda item after we are done with this one: feedback on release CT release party
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed, \m/ congrats
<kbmonkey> always carry usb with my netbook
<kbmonkey> sure maiatoday 
<superfly> kbmonkey: I can put a bootable Ubuntu on a flash disk and bring that with
<maiatoday> thanks kbmonkey
<superfly> anyways, let's chat about that later
<superfly> what's the next item?
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic feedback on release CT release party
<Maaz> Current Topic: feedback on release CT release party
<afrodeity> nd there I was thinking DMB was short for dumber
<kbmonkey> congrats tumbleweed! :)
<tumbleweed> right, the CT release party was minute, probably my fault
<maiatoday> ok the release party was small and big at the same time
<maiatoday> we had a banner up in canal walk and all the algorithm circle people there but only 5 or 6 people for the actual release party
<afrodeity> shwaa a banner, good one 
<kbmonkey> yes I saw that photo with the banner, well done! =D
<tumbleweed> one of which, Charlie, was a complete newbie to our community, and so we heard many interesting things from him.
<maiatoday> one good thing is there was a new guy (oops I forgot his name) and he wants us to focus on more beginner things
<tumbleweed> maiatoday: ^5
<maiatoday> yeah Charlie
<maiatoday> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> heh, hi
<maiatoday> so we decided to make a bigger thing of the next release party since it is a LTS and also we want to focus on beginners
<maiatoday> hopefully I'll have more time in april
<kbmonkey> I guess beginner things could be showing them at the hour what alternative apps there are
<maiatoday> so I think everybody who comes to the release party should bring along a beginner
<maiatoday> if they can
<superfly> yes, I think it might be a good idea to try to make the release party a bit more like a computer fare?
<maiatoday> and then we'll have same beginnerish talks too
<kbmonkey> yes!
<maiatoday> I'll try to do a poll on the mailing list of topics and people to do the talks
<kbmonkey> Maaz idea bring a newbie friend to the next release party
<Maaz> Idea recorded: bring a newbie friend to the next release party
<maiatoday> and I'll try to make an effort to make the beginnerish-ness visible with the posters etc
<maiatoday> that's it
<kbmonkey> thanks for that topic maiatoday!
<kbmonkey> okay I think that's it. Does anybody want to add anything?
<JabberwockyA19> I will show the newbies how to play games, if I am able to make it.
<JabberwockyA19> The next LTS will have 5 years for desktop and server
<maiatoday> yeah and thanks tumbleweed for remembering the banner :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, no forget the vodacom job
<tumbleweed> (this time :P )
<maiatoday> JabberwockyA19: game demos are good for beginners
<kbmonkey> we can rant over vodacom after the meet, ubuntu-za related topics here ;)
 * nlsthzn should already be in bed :)
<nlsthzn> Awesome meet... cheers all
<kbmonkey> okay thanks everyone
<superfly> yeah, I have a couple of cross-platform games I could possibly demo too
<kbmonkey> thanks JabberwockyA19 that would be great too!
<magespawn> maybe with the alt programs have the manuals/tutorial
 * JabberwockyA19 gets out his moonbuggy
<kbmonkey> Maaz idea JabberwockyA19 to show off some games
<Maaz> Idea recorded: JabberwockyA19 to show off some games
<JabberwockyA19> magespawn: yes like vimtutor
<superfly> I think we can discuss the rest on the mailing list?
<kbmonkey> okay I have census people here now, good timing
<kbmonkey> Maaz end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-10-24-17-37-27.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-10-24-17-37-27.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-10-24-17-37-27.html
<maiatoday> yeah I just wanted to mention it to get everybody thinking about it
 * afrodeity fixing sooperlooper
<maiatoday> thanks for chairing kbmonkey 
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<kbmonkey> np maiatoday :] I did it all on 3MB lol
<maiatoday> wow
<kbmonkey> Kilos 
<magespawn> any ubuntu ppl up hluhluwe way?
<Kilos> we need to work out how to aproach vodacom
<kbmonkey> why you growling?
<Kilos> the boss not clerks
<kbmonkey> yes we do, but I wanted to keep the meet za-related and not a flame war :p 
<magespawn> for what Kilos?
<kbmonkey> when we get the ceo in during a meet, then we can have some good topics!
<Kilos> someone here might have an idea or two
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> free updating on voda is so za related
<Kilos> how do we contact him?
<kbmonkey> meeting updated
<Kilos> he is most likely a windows person
<inetpro> kbmonkey: did you ask Maaz to stop recording?
<kbmonkey> I did inetpro 
<kbmonkey> meeting ended
<inetpro> ahh ok
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey nice job
<inetpro> sorry... missed that
<octoquad> well, if you won't be needing me, i'll be on my way...chat soon everyone!
<Kilos> inetpro, you wanna tweet the vodacom CEO
<kbmonkey> thanks octoquad!
<Kilos> ty octoquad 
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... not yet I think
<magespawn> inetpro did you see the pictures from this morning?
<Kilos> go safe
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos go via tweets and linkedin
<superfly> bye guys, got toddlers and things to sort out
<kbmonkey> cheers superfly 
<kbmonkey> chat soon
<inetpro> Kilos: they sent me a questionnaire that I have not filled in yet
<Kilos> cheers superfly ty for attending
<magespawn> later superfly
<maiatoday> bye superfly 
<Kilos> on what inetpro 
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey nice meet
<Kilos> and 3m good
<kbmonkey> you payed attention Kilos ;)
<Kilos> lol i tried but was getting 6 lines at i time
<Kilos> bad lag
<Kilos> now we need a tweeter to go further with the voda ceo
<magespawn> kilos scroll back select text and sales as text file oln desktop
<magespawn> sales = save
<Kilos> you mean highlight?
<magespawn> yup
<inetpro> Kilos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718131/
 * inetpro has not had the time and energy to respond
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> hey Banlam 
<magespawn> i am off to bed been up since 4
<Banlam> hey Kilos, could i get the link to the minutes please?
<kbmonkey> thanks again all, I need to go now
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Banlam the meeting details is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/259/detail/
<Banlam> thanks
<kbmonkey> np :]
<kbmonkey> hope to pop in tomorrow morning - after my 5am run! 
<Kilos> enjoy
<kbmonkey> Kilos if you msg Maaz "help meet" he tells you what you can do
<kbmonkey> Maaz help meet
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<Kilos> yeah i got that ty but now the fly and mage willing to help
<Kilos> so i will monitor all
<Kilos> and breathe a sigh of relief
<Kilos> eish inetpro thats what i say
<Kilos> the prob is with mainly modems now and country wide
<Kilos> poor connectivity and slow connections countrywide
<Kilos> what will your cellphone number help the fools
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> they all stuck in a groove thats why i say we need to mail or contact the CEO directly and make it his prob
<Kilos> not the fool at the helpdesk
<Kilos> inetpro, this is him
<Kilos> http://www.businessinsider.com/pieter-uys-twitter-2011-7
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean I should give hime a shout?
<Kilos> just tweet him for an email address to him personally 
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos and inetpro and all
<Kilos> i cant sit on twitter
<inetpro> kbmonkey: good night
<Wolfeyez> Not to mention the amount of calls that are not going through because of network problems
<Kilos> night kbmonkey kipp lekker
<Wolfeyez> cheers kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> cheers Wolfeyez
<maiatoday> okedoke cheers everybody
<Wolfeyez> aw I didn't know maia was still here
<Wolfeyez> that was a pretty short meeting
<Kilos> normally an hour and a bit
<Kilos> discuss whats necessary and plan future events etc
<Kilos> not much embroidery
<Wolfeyez> Ok so this wasn't part of the classes.oooooooooooooh ok, no wonder ...I was getting confused there.
<Kilos> no man , monthly meeting
<Kilos> classes still coming in the future
<Wolfeyez> ah ok
<Wolfeyez> ty
<Kilos> but if you have problems with understanding the book you can mail kband he or nuvolari will try help you in the mail or give you links to where you can see what to do
<Wolfeyez> ok ty
<Kilos> night all. me go crash too now
<Kilos> see ya all tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Wolfeyez> night everyone
<Waceman> waddup guys? eish still trying to get my nVidia going... 
<ender> nag julle mense wat nog wakker is
<marcog> someone should announce https://www.facebook.com/notes/ubuntu/stefano-rivera-is-now-part-of-the-dmb/10150339043246546 maybe on the ML? drubin?
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-25
<Kerbero> o/
<Kerbero> this was the worst ubuntu upgrade i had ever
<Kerbero> ended up reinstalling
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos
<Vince-0> Morning Ubuntu-za - time for wek!
<superfly> time for work? I've already been here an hour!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you gotta make allowances for the young and the self employed superfly 
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> hi Squirm hows things
<Squirm> I usually wake up in about 30min time :P
<Squirm> but work made me wake up early
<Kilos> ah you wet the bed?
<superfly> bwahaha
<Kilos> you still there near newcastle Squirm ?
<Squirm> Newcastle is about 1/1.5 hours away. if you consider that near, then yes
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Squirm> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Squirm: No problem
<Kilos> whew i lost, forget where you are exactly apart from near a dam
<Kilos> chelmsford?
<Squirm> never heard of the place
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> a town called Winterton
<Squirm> s/town/hole
<Kilos> oh yes thats it
<Kilos> what are you doing now Squirm 
<Squirm> I'm and IT Techy
<Squirm> and it finally got interesting
<Kilos> in winterton
<Squirm> maybe not *interesting*, but better than it's been
<Squirm> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> or you doing online work
<Squirm> in WInterton
<Kilos> thats good though. the winterton i member was to small to have more than 5 pc's in the wghole town
<Kilos> whole
<Squirm> just got a new client, lots of work needs to be done there. he has a big pig farm and lots of work. he didn't trust the other IT guy he used
<Squirm> but he set up the network right, many network cables and they're all just jumbled up behind the main PC
<Kilos> give it your best shot. the name you make for yourself when young you carry with you to the end
<Squirm> guess who has to sort them out
<Kilos> yeah ian also bitching about the last guys mess ups
<Squirm> it's a pain
<Squirm> but when you get paid per hour, shouldn't complain hey...
<Kilos> lol no
<Squirm> going to get a rackmount switch and stick it all nicely in that
<Squirm> rather than having 2 small 8-port switches
<Kilos> good
<Squirm> it's not a *lot* of cables like some guys are used to, but it's just a business :P
<Squirm> and finally getting to setup the Long Range CPE's in the field ^^
<Kilos> yeah but make him happy and he will tell others
<Squirm> see how they play out
<Squirm> Ubiquiti NanoStation M5
<Squirm> he's on a farm, so linking his butchery, offices, house, etc. they're all spaced apart
<Squirm> and hopefully going to install IP cameras :)
<Kilos> ian is also doing lots of that for security etc
<Kilos> but all the software only works on windows
<Squirm> yes :(
<Squirm> anyways, I'm off
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<ender> jullle staan te vroeg op
<Kilos> môre ender
<ender> hi Ook Kilos :0
<maiatoday> ender, ek werk al :)
<ender> *oom
<superfly> moring maiatoday, ender
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<ender> hi superfly 
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> aw
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> lol again
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> terrible lag the first time thought everyone was ignoring me
<magespawn> got the mythbuntu up and running
<Kilos> was even worse yesterday
<Kilos> on what pc magespawn 
<Kilos> old one small ram etc
<magespawn> yup trying to get onto twitter and is taking awhile.
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> newish board running 1 gig of ddr2 ram but in an old case cause of the form factor
<magespawn> brb
<Kilosm> power off till 1800 i think. and i forgot to charge fone
<Kilosm> see yas darktime
<Kilosm> be good
<drubin> superfly: I can't login to the ubuntu-za website any more ;/ 
<superfly> drubin: which page are you on? what method are you using? what browser are you using? what error messages do you see?
<drubin> superfly: Firefox, home page click log on - > http://ubuntu-za.org/user/login click on open id login
<drubin> then login and it takes me to the sign up page
<superfly> drubin: a bit busy here at the moment, will look when I have a chance
<drubin> superfly: I didn't expect you to fix it now :)
<Kilos> yo
<Kilos> i am sure its gonna rain here. was told power would be off till 1800 but its on already
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, quick before they kill the power again
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> twitbot
<Kilos> magespawn, you were gonna tell me the specs of that pc
<Kilos> dont act like you are thinking
<Kilos> i can smell the wood burning from here
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly min dae hey
<magespawn> hi kilos yup hold on 
<superfly> Kilos: too busy to notice
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> kilos remind me tomorrow the pc is packed up and ready to be moved
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> i need to use the os cannot remember the spec but has 1 gig of ram but now 40 gig hard drive
<magespawn> strangely enough no problems getting the os installed this time, so maybe that drive was faulty from the start
<Kilos> yeah musta been hurt
<Kilos> 1g ram is lekker
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> yo
<magespawn> yup want to see how it is going to handle all the media on my external drive
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I made a terminal profile for elinks. bigger font, black-on-white color, and set elinks options to use 256 colors. much nicer to use with mouse.
<Kilos> shouldnt have any probs
<Kilos> i got 640m ram and can watch and play anything
<Kilos> lol kbmonkey how you did that
<magespawn> i also want to stream from there to other points in the house
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi kb monkey
<magespawn> or kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> him too ya
<kbmonkey> in the terminal menu you can edit the 'profiles' Kilos. you can then make a desktop shortcut to run gnome-terminal, and give it the "--window-with-profile=NAME --execute elinks" options to sort you out ;)
<Kilos> ty  i will look into that
<Kilos> eish what does all that mean
<Kilos> --window-with-profile=NAME --execute elinks
<Kilos> does that go in new on profiles
<kbmonkey> it opens gnome-terminal with the profile you give it, and runs elinks :p
<kbmonkey> sorry do I move too fast?
<Kilos> duh
<Kilos> i am there but what goes in by name
<Kilos> or is that a complete command
<kbmonkey> ah, NAME would be whatever name you gave the profile you added :)
<Kilos> where do i put in that command
<kbmonkey> 1) add a new terminal profile and call it NAME
<kbmonkey> 2) create a shortcut on your desktop or a launcher in your menu, with the command
<kbmonkey> that's all
<Kilos> oh you mean use that command in the terminal to open elinks?
<kbmonkey> yup
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> you can run it in a terminal, but you can put it in a shortcut on your desktop for easiness
<kbmonkey> "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=NAME --execute elinks"
<kbmonkey> sorry I am going quite fast today. was up super early to jog XD
<Kilos> what has changed
<Kilos> looks same
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> just thought you would like this trick
<Kilos> lol whats changed
<Kilos> its easier to type just elinks in terminal
<kbmonkey> you can now change the font of the NAME profile
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> choose something more readable, so it looks more like a real web page
<kbmonkey> and its easier to click on the links with your mouse!
<kbmonkey> you can also set a custom title for the window if you want
<kbmonkey> disable scroll bars if you need, and such things. just little tricks
<Kilos> i havent even been able to find fonts in elinks or make a shortcut to desktop even
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> you mean gnome-terminal. you change the fonts in there, not elinks
<kbmonkey> oh is okay, just thought I point that out :)
<Kilos> where is this gnome terminal
<Kilos> i got plain terminal and root terminal
<kbmonkey> click the menu "Help" and "About", what does that say
<Kilos> dont laugh you too far away to klap
<kbmonkey> he he he ;p
<kbmonkey> just the plain terminal should do
<kbmonkey> only use root for admin type stuff
<Kilos> the help has contents and get help online etc
<magespawn> later all, another game drive in the rain today. will tweet some more photos if possible.
<Kilos> ok magespawn 
<kbmonkey> sounds great enjoy magespawn 
<Kilos> leave that thing for now i will read the contents of that gnome terminal help
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> evning all of ya
<Kilos> evening as well
<nlsthzn> Alo uncle Kilos ... I have to go and play some Word of Tanks now to figure out why I should bother :p
<Kilos> lol explain that in english
<Kilos> if its a game then go enjoy
<Kilos> its the to figure out bit i no unnerstand
<Kilos> hi Waceman 
<Kilos> did you win
<Kilos> sorry we were busy inna meeting last night
<Waceman> no worries... not yet mate.. 
<Waceman> trying to install the drivers from a manual download
<Kilos> was something with nvidia hey
<Waceman> but the installer says I need to do something with Kernal Sources and Kernal Headers?
<Waceman> I've downloaded a package which says it has support for my card
<Waceman> so think this will do the trick..
<Kilos> need to do what
<Kilos> lets hope
<Waceman> quite a mission ;)
<Waceman> going to go mal when I get this working!	:D
<Kilos> mine worked on default
<Kilos> havent ever needed other drivers
<Waceman> how new is your pc? nvidia?
<Kilos> and my pc old
<Kilos> methinks 1999
<Kilos> first p4
<Waceman> 11.10?
<Waceman> I think I got mine in 2001
<Waceman> still plays quake 3 like a champ! 8)
<Kilos> and ati graphics but withonly 32m ram on graphics card
<Waceman> yeah, me too 
<Waceman> using 11.04 with gnome atm... dig it
<Waceman> on this pc
<Kilos> yeah gnome works well for me but i on maverick and will go ocelot inna few weeks
<Kilos> i tried 11.04 and it complained about the graphics card
<Kilos> then something didnt work kiff so i went back to 10.10
<Kilos> quake3 on windows?
<Kilos> i gave up gaming when i went ubuntu
<Kilos> hey Vince-0 what are you using
<Kilos> OS wise
<Waceman> yeah windows ME haha
<Kilos> lol
<Waceman> I gave up gaming a couple years ago too
<Waceman> with win ME, I used to format the thing once a week
<Kilos> we used to have some guys here that were big time gamers 
<Kilos> oh yes i know all about win me
<Kilos> wasnt bad at all
<Kilos> as long as you dont mind formatting often as you say
<Kilos> then i went xp and formatted even more often
<Kilos> then i went online for the first time and learned about virusses
<Waceman> haha
<Waceman> OK - here's the error... brace yourself
<Kilos> lol sometimes formatted twice in one day
<Waceman> "Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or the equivalient nvidia-installer command line option."
<Kilos> superfly, please explain that in ballie taal for me
<Kilos> the kernel its talking about is what kernel
<Kilos> the linux kernel or nvidia
<Waceman> beats me man
<Waceman> this is a read me on how to install the drivers
<Kilos> Waceman, superfly is our local python fundi
<Waceman> http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/71.86.14/README/README
<Waceman> check the section on "KERNEL INTERFACES"
<Kilos> have you read the readme?
<Kilos> i havent got data to go see links
<Kilos> sorry
<Waceman> well, up until that section
<Waceman> "[1] NOTE: installation requires that you have a linker installed.
<Waceman> The linker, usually '/usr/bin/ld', is part of the binutils package;
<Waceman> please be sure you have this package installed prior to installing the
<Waceman> NVIDIA driver."
<Waceman> what is this guys?
<Kilos> lemme see in synaptic
<Kilos> you have aptitude
<Kilos> ??
<Waceman> dunno ;P
<Waceman> I have synaptic?
<Kilos> you know how to use cli/
<Kilos> terminal
<Kilos> in synaptic type in binutils in the top right little window
<Kilos> the search block
<Kilos> it should show immediately
<Waceman> I've shutdown lightdm as it was required by the installer...
<Waceman> so it's just sitting on the error message atm
<Kilos> without having to hit search
<Kilos> ok that nvidia package
<Kilos> have you got the details of which version nvidfia card it is
<Waceman> ya
<Kilos> look in synaptic type in nvidia
<Kilos> and look through them for that version 
<Waceman> This is my problem: Driver version 71 is the only one that says it supports my card... the rest don't... in synapic.. the oldest driver package is 96.. no 71
<afrodeity> () -  [/]
<Kilos> eish
<afrodeity> silly plugin
<Kilos> what does that mean afrodeity 
<afrodeity> weechat didn't load something
<afrodeity> or I forget the key combo
<Kilos> Waceman, 
<Kilos> you have that package downloaded hey?
<Kilos> is it a .deb file
<Waceman> yes, it's sitting in my downloads folder
<Waceman> no, it's a .run
<Kilos> there the prob
<afrodeity> how old is the card?
<Waceman> 2001 ;)
<afrodeity> lovely
<Waceman> GeForce 256 DDR
<Waceman> it's great
<Kilos> in synaptic get alien
<Waceman> why? haha
<Kilos> ubuntu likes .deb files
<Waceman> the install doesn't work with GUI... it requires the GUI to be shut down.. only terminal
<Kilos> alien converts .tar.gz and if i member it can convert .run files to .deb as well
<Waceman> ?
<afrodeity> then use a terminal
<Kilos> you have no gui at the moment??
<afrodeity> no battery in my mouse
<afrodeity> so i flipped off the gui
<afrodeity> it much better down here
<Kilos> not you afrodeity Waceman 
<afrodeity> lol
<Waceman> Kilos: no GUI
<Kilos> Waceman, have you got gui at the moment
<Waceman> only terminal
<afrodeity> gr8
<Waceman> more of the installation error
<Waceman> "If you are using Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure you hav configured kernel sources matching your kernel installed on your system. IF you specified a seperate output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with the equivalent nvidia -installer command line option."
<Kilos> ok the in terminal type in
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install alien
<afrodeity> did you self-install your kernel?
<Waceman> no
<afrodeity> ok I get it you want to compile the nvidia driver?
<Waceman> does this alien convert the package to a dep file?
<Waceman> I dunno?
<Kilos> yes alien is a converter of .tar and .run to .deb
<afrodeity> compile from source matching your card description, at least last known working source for card
<Waceman> afrodeity: to get you up to speed... I have shiteold graphics card... none of the conventional ways of installing the nvidia drivers works... The only driver package which supporsts my card is package 71... So I downloaded if off www.nvidia.com... trying to install that
<afrodeity> good
<Waceman> Kilos: the install file is running...
<Waceman> but gives the abovementioned errors after a couple of steps
<Kilos> why it started running now?
<Kilos> eish
<Waceman> always was running
<Kilos> ok
<Waceman> I used "sh" command
<Kilos> have you got alien now
<afrodeity> i've configured my kernel sources once
<afrodeity> was some time ago
<Waceman> afrodeity: http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/71.86.14/README/README
<Waceman> Check that out, and look under "Kernel Interfaces" and let me know if it makes sense?
<afrodeity> have to switch to another term to do tht 
<Kilos> Waceman, look at that site and see if they have a .deb file
<Waceman> ok lemme try it... but I don't think that's the problem
<Kilos> on ubuntu you cant install .tar or .run files directly
<Kilos> unless you very clever
<Kilos> but i dont understand why your install didnt give you a default gui
<Waceman> this is what came in the readme
<Waceman> Before beginning the driver installation, you should exit the X server.
<afrodeity> README looks terrible in elinks
<Waceman> doesn't look much better on prober gui ;)
<afrodeity> I need a browser list down here
<Kilos> down where
<afrodeity> xterm
<Kilos> why you closed gui
<Kilos> Waceman, sorry i was thinking of .rpm paclage
<Kilos> packages
<Kilos> ok Waceman lets see if you have gdebi
<Kilos> then you right click the package and install with gdebi package manager and it will get dependancies that are needed too
<Waceman> Kilos: appreciate the help.. but I think you're going in the wrong direction
<Kilos> i think from maverick gdebi is not installed by default
<superfly> Waceman: you need to install the "build-essential" package, if you haven't already
<Waceman> the installer won't work in GUI no matter what you do to it
<Waceman> yes, I've done that superfly
<superfly> Waceman: installing "linux-headers" should install the headers compatible with your kernel
<afrodeity> yes
<superfly> Waceman: then, I think you need to run the .run file as root
<Waceman> superfly, I used "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<Waceman> ??
<superfly> that works too
<Waceman> I've done that too
<superfly> Waceman: Ubuntu has meta-packages, so you install one and it installs the correct version for you
<superfly> Waceman: is that the only output you get, or is there other stuff too?
<superfly> that just doesn't sound like the entire story to me
<Waceman> ??
<Waceman> maybe the driver package is just too old for 11.10?
<afrodeity> there used to be a lot more cli browsers on my system
<Waceman> superfly, can I send you the error log file?
<superfly> Waceman: pastebin.com please
<Waceman> k, it's on my other pc.. just have to reboot to get it ;p
<afrodeity> pastebin
<afrodeity> not the command sorry
<afrodeity> pastbinit
<afrodeity> pastebinit
<afrodeity> :)
<Waceman> superfly, this is the readme for the install file... maybe you'll understand it better than I do: http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/71.86.14/README/README
<Kilos> afrodeity, lynx links and links2
<Kilos> Waceman, did you have no gui from when you started installing
<Waceman> Kilos: the readme for the installer said I had to kill X server
<Waceman> so I did everthing from a terminal
<Waceman> cuz the intaller won't work with gui running.. it promts you to kill it
<Kilos> from the ubuntu installer
<Waceman> no
<Kilos> didnt you even see the ubuntu options to install or try
<afrodeity> Kilos: was looking for links2 thx
<Kilos> no what
<Kilos> yw
<Waceman> I tried software centre... did not work
<Waceman> I tried every version synaptic had to offer... did not work..
<Waceman> Now I'm trying to install the drivers manuall.. and they just so happen to be the ones that support my card
<Kilos> i am asking about when you installed ubuntu
<Kilos> before the nvidia thing
<Waceman> I installed it fresh off a cd
<Kilos> ajnd all in cli
<Kilos> no graphics at all
<Waceman> no man.. the graphics work.. but it's very slow 2D... 
<Kilos> whew i got worried there
<Waceman> haha - geepers this is quite a frustrating one
<Kilos> Kerbero, wb
<Kilos> Waceman, have you only got 11.10 there
<Kerbero> wtf was that?
<Kilos> you went
 * Kerbero swears at ubuntu
<Kerbero> there is a new distro out there
<Kilos> remote guy killed your connection
<Kerbero> it is called fubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sis
<Kerbero> my computer logged out as soon as i pressed enter
<Kerbero> as a reply to your "wb"
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> is it fixed now
<Kerbero> well i can type now
<Kerbero> without it logging out
<Kerbero> but ubuntu is still fubarred
<Kerbero> ie, still fubuntu running here
<Kilos> 11.10 Kerbero 
<Kerbero> 11.10 gave me problems from the start
<Kilos> never done these things before
<Waceman> superfly, here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/gt7ay5R6
<Vince-0> Eh!
<Kerbero> and unity doesn't handle my dualscreen well at all
<Vince-0> was afk: Kilos - I'm running android phone, transformer, ubuntu 11.04 media PC, Centos6 server
<afrodeity> foobuntu
<Kilos> thats great Vince-0 
<afrodeity> i need a better clibrowser
<Vince-0> I like unity cos its easy to use from a tablet via vnc to desktop attached to TV! 
<Kerbero> unity is really nice
<Vince-0> but I run 10.04 on work latop, gnome2 with compiz multiple desktops
<Kerbero> i installed debian last night with gnome 2
<Kerbero> it just doesn't come near unity
<Waceman> Kerbero: been having nvidia troubles, seen many people having dual screen problems
<Kerbero> but i really need it to be stable
<Kerbero> Waceman: i'm using a nvidia card
<Vince-0> which is what I'm about to do now - TV! so peace out ubuntu-za
<Kerbero> but havn't installed the drivers yet
<Waceman> good luck! I've been battling with an old nvidia card.... 
<Kerbero> so i guess i'm using the neveau drivers
<Waceman> I haven't tried those, you?
<Kerbero> don't know if i should install the drivers or not
<Kerbero> well they should be the deafoult now
<afrodeity> try rebooting into the console
<afrodeity> shift or tab depending on the version
<afrodeity> when you reboot hold the key down
<superfly> Waceman: you could try the noveau drivers, they might actually work for you
<Waceman> ok, I'll do that next
<Waceman> superfly, what do you make of this, "ADVANCED: You can install the NVIDIA kernel module for a non 
<Waceman>    running kernel (for example: in the situation where you just built
<Waceman>    and installed a new kernel, but have not rebooted yet) with a command
<Waceman>    line such as this:
<Waceman>     sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.14-pkg1.run --kernel-name='KERNEL_NAME'
<Waceman> "
<superfly> Waceman: that has no bearing on what you're doing unless you upgraded the kernel after having installed the drivers
<Waceman> ok, did you see the error on pastebin... I have no idea what's wrong?
<superfly> I honestly don't know either, it doesn't seem to really say what the problem is
<Waceman> So any ideas from this at all, "Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the
<Waceman>        kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify
<Waceman>        their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or
<Waceman>        the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option." - eish I feel like I'm so close
<Kilos> Waceman, was this your prob
<Kilos> http://blog.al4.co.nz/2011/10/slow-desktop-performance-on-ubuntu-11-10-with-nvidia-graphics-cards/
<superfly> Waceman: I'd suggest trying the noveau drivers
<Waceman> thanks guys
<Kerbero> "slow performance" is a understatement
<Kerbero> my mouse is lagging
<Kilos> sorry it not fixed yet
<Kilos> are they all nvidia related
<Kerbero> well no idea
<Waceman> yeah my mouse was shockingly slow
<Kerbero> only been using this install for about 20hrs now
<Waceman> I wanted to install 10.04, but can't find my CD ;(
<Kilos> Waceman, dont stay away when you foud the prob
<Waceman> Kerbero: I activated the drivers and it was much faster... only thing is Unity didn't load... :P
<Kilos> Waceman, you uncapped
<Waceman> no, but got bandwidth
<Kilos> unity wont use a 32m graphics card
<Waceman> is that the problem??
<Kilos> no i was thinking of downloading the iso for maverick but data is too expensive
<Waceman> you on adsl?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> voda
<Waceman> eish 3G is very expensive... I've been chowed by them for a couple years.. 
<Kilos> yeah its murder
<Kilos> would be interested to see if maverick works there
<Waceman> superfly, does this make sense to you? https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=62667
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you not in bed yet
<Kilos> Waceman, when you found the solution blog about it so others can get help
<Waceman> I'm trying your updated drivers now
<Waceman> then I'll try nouveau
<Waceman> then I'll throw the pc out the window
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im msure unity is more mod pc oriented
<Kilos> orientated
<nlsthzn> Kilos, not yet... changing to night shift of tomorrow night
<Waceman> ya... but my pc could play quake 3 perfectly ;) 
<Kilos> mine plays AOE3 but in some funny mode because it needs a 64m graphics card
<Kilos> with xp
<Kilos> but it cant do ubity
<Kilos> unity
<Kilos> time to learn kubuntu
<nlsthzn> kde can be heavy with all the pretty set up high
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> nlsthzn, is the unity package in maverick the same as unity in 11.04 and 11.10
<Kilos> its only 1 and a bit meg download
<nlsthzn> Kilos, no (AFAIK)
<Kilos> i just dunno what it will do to my gnome
<nlsthzn> the first Unity was a "netbook remix)
<nlsthzn> then it changed for Natty
<Kilos> oh so trying it in maverick is a waste of time
<Kilos> and data
<Kilos> Kerbero, you different nick from work?
 * nlsthzn agrees
<Kerbero> nope
<Kilos> who is that dlimit
<Kerbero> ne idea
<Kerbero> my stuff seems to work actually
<Kerbero> with the nvidia drivers
<nlsthzn> lekker slaap almal
<Kilos> nag nlsthzn  jy ook
<Kilos> Waceman, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Waceman> k, still installing new version
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> hope it works now
<Kilos> new version of nvidia hey/
<Kilos> not new ubuntu
<Waceman> how do I connect to the international ubuntu chatroom?
<Waceman> ya
<Waceman> ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos>    /j #ubuntu
<Kilos> theres 1700 peeps there
<Kilos> can get lost there
<Kilos> dunno how anyone follows that lot
<Waceman> Empathy froze..
<Kilos> you here on empathy?
<Kilos> get xchat
<Waceman> ya
<Kilos> i dont like empathy
<Kilos> use xchat for irc and pidgin for other im
<Kilos> good luck Waceman see you tomorrow again
<afrodeity> weechat plus byobu 
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Waceman> cheers man... sorry on the phone
<Waceman> thanks for your help
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i here every day
<Kilos> thnk when its working
<afrodeity> miles is a bot
<Kilos> maybe i dream up a solution
<Kilos> lol
<afrodeity> cli cult
<Kilos> too much brain work
<Kilos> hey Waceman 
<Waceman> ?
<Kilos> can you get back to before you tried to install the nvidia driver
<Kilos> like a recovery mode on booting
<Kilos> an early one
<Waceman> think so
<Waceman> ?
<Waceman> I may just reinstall the whole OS
<afrodeity> what I suggested
<afrodeity> not
<afrodeity> recovery mode
<Kilos> then go with those noveau drivers from there
<Waceman> ok
<Kilos> or install from  scratch might be quicker 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think also maybe where it said driver is installed but not activated or something
<Waceman> yeah it said that??
<Kilos> could be because there another driver working there that needs to be removed first
<Kilos> like clash of interests
<Waceman> I removed them all... then installed just 96
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> youm still in cli mode\
<Kilos> how do you get to synaptic from there
<Kilos> in synaptic you can try edit and fix broken
<Kilos> if ocelot still has that function
<Kilos> or this
<Kilos> sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<Kilos> sudo apt-get -f install
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> lol hopefully one of them works
<tumbleweed> those get you out of a partial upgrade
<tumbleweed> if dpkg hasn't aborted, none of those will do anything useful for you
 * tumbleweed reads the backscroll
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed he has crazy nvidia probs
<Kilos> driver installed but not activated
<tumbleweed> did I see something about downloading the driver from nivida.com? Seriously don't do that. It does horrible things that are hard to undo
 * tumbleweed once spent a couple of hours trying to uninstall one of those...
<Kilos> Waceman, ^^
<Kilos> he needs an old driver tumbleweed 
<Kilos> he found it but then probs started
<Kilos> was a .run packge
<tumbleweed> yeah :/
<tumbleweed> oh wow, that card is a relic :)
<tumbleweed> right, not supported by any of the packaged drivers...
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Waceman, where are you
<Kilos> night guys. i falling of chair here
<Waceman> yo, was on the phone
<tumbleweed> Waceman: so, what was the problem with the driver package you downloaded from nvidia?
<Waceman> OK, so brand new fresh install, on an old pc... everything loads fine... except everything is very slow.. mouse jittering... so I realise nvidia drivers not installed... So installing nvidia-current
<Waceman> reboot... all seems fine.. but Unity doesn't load... if I get "Additional Drivers" says driver is activated but not in use"... 
<Waceman> removed that driver.. then went to synaptic package manager... installed version 96... which is an older version...
<tumbleweed> right, because none of the nvidia drivers packaged for Ubuntu support your card
<Waceman> Unity loads on reboot... but still jittery
<Waceman> right
<tumbleweed> the 96 verison supports GeForce series 2 and later, according to the package description
<Waceman> so I found a package.. 71
<tumbleweed> yeah, that's what you need
<Waceman> yeah, but I have GeForce 256 DDR
<tumbleweed> 256 < 2
<Waceman> but package 71 is only on nVidia website, not in synaptic
<tumbleweed> correct
<Waceman> yes
<tumbleweed> and now?
<Waceman> ok, so Then I try to run the intsallation file, and I get Kernel Source / Headers error
<tumbleweed> do you have linux-headers-generic installed?
<Waceman> not sure?
<Waceman> but I think I"ve tried that
<tumbleweed> install it, then
<tumbleweed> ok, what exactly was that error you are getting
<Waceman> first, I'd like to remove this repository? add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Waceman> cuz I added it for the very latest drivers
<tumbleweed> use ppa-purge
<Waceman> what's the full command line for that?
<tumbleweed> install the ppa-purge package
<Waceman> I'm newb my brother ;)
<tumbleweed> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Waceman> ok, have found it on synaptic?
<Waceman> same thing?
<tumbleweed> install it
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> then run sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Waceman> sorry man, had to get rid of a rain spider... ok all is uninstalled...
<Waceman> tumbleweed: what's the command of linux-headers?
<tumbleweed> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<tumbleweed> (you might notice the pattern) :P
<Waceman> hehe :)
<Waceman> OK, says I already have the newest version
<Waceman> This is the driver I'm Installing: http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux-display-ia32-71.86.14-driver-uk.html Maybe the readme will make more sense to you.
<tumbleweed> sounds right
<tumbleweed> ok, what's the error you are seeing?
<Waceman> Here's the error log when I run the install file... http://pastebin.com/jnSz3L0K
<tumbleweed> it doesn't support your kernel version
<tumbleweed> probably expecting 2.6 rather than  3.0
<Waceman> ok, anyway around it?
<Waceman> ya
<tumbleweed> not easily
<Waceman> so my PC just too old for 11.10?
<tumbleweed> Is nouveau not usable? That's what I use
<Waceman> That's what I'm going to try now
<tumbleweed> you probably want unity-2d
<Waceman> how's the 3d for that?
<tumbleweed> 3d causes it to crash, so I avoid that
<tumbleweed> but I can get away with a few minutes of 3d every now and then
<Waceman> It logs me in with the 3d version, but it's really 2d
<Waceman> ok, shall I use synaptic for nouveau?
<tumbleweed> (the machine I'm talking about runs Debian, so I haven't tried unity on nouveau)
<tumbleweed> also, nouveau 3d support varies between card models
<Waceman> worth a try for me
<tumbleweed> right, there's nothing you need to install. You're probably already using it
<Waceman> I removed all nouveau looking things in synaptic, in case there was a conflict ;)
<tumbleweed> ok, in that case install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Waceman> k, will I need to activate it? or is that just for propriotary?
<tumbleweed> correct, it'll just work
<Waceman> ok, how do I make it auto log in on 2d?
<tumbleweed> click on the nut to the right of the login dialog and select unity-2d
<Waceman> ok, but I'm not using a login screen... just auto loading into ubunut
<tumbleweed> reenable the login screen then :)
<Waceman> hehe
<Waceman> what kernel is 11.04?
<Waceman> kernel version?
<tumbleweed> 2.6.38
<Waceman> nouveau is just a bit laggy.. no way you can think of getting those drivers installed?
<tumbleweed> not without playing with them myself.
<tumbleweed> you can wait for nvidia to update them for newer kernels...
<Waceman> ok... btw, when I installed the 96 ones... and updated the xorg.conf ... my pc didn't boot into any GUI... 
<Waceman> could only use terminal
<tumbleweed> right, because X couldn't start with te configuration file you'd told it to use
<Waceman> cuz the drivers didn't support my card?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Waceman> ok thanks man.. you've been very helpful :)
<tumbleweed> np
<Waceman> which linux do you use?
 * tumbleweed is a Debian & Ubuntu Developer. But I primarily use Debian
<Waceman> so you are quite hardcore then ;p
<tumbleweed> heh, a little
<Waceman> thanks man, I'm outta here
<tumbleweed> cheers, good luck
<tumbleweed> I'm amazed that card is still functional
<Waceman> lol - played Quake 3 like a champion
<Waceman> tumbleweed: I'm back - if I install an older version of ubuntu, which would you recommend?
<tumbleweed> lucid, it's LTS
<Waceman> 10.04?
<tumbleweed> yeah
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tumbleweed> maverick and natty both go out of support next year
<Waceman> ok thanks!
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-26
<zeref> pew pew
<magespawn> morning all
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<magespawn> how is the morning superfly?
<magespawn> hmmm very busy. I am going to assume.
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> maiatoday howdy. just sent you a mail about the team reporting.
<maiatoday> aah thanks magespawn
<maiatoday> this will really help
<maiatoday> it is super easy
<maiatoday> when things happen you just add it on the wiki
<superfly> magespawn: yes, busy :-)
<superfly> morning maiatoday
<maiatoday> just before the deadlinghi superfly
<maiatoday> oops
<maiatoday> two sentences colide
<superfly> hehe
<maiatoday> as I was saying
<superfly> maiatoday: is that the reporting?
<magespawn> any specific way to do it? never added things to a wiki before
<maiatoday> just before the deadline which I thought was the first sunday of the month send a reminder
<maiatoday> do you have a launchpad login magespawn?
<magespawn> i did but i think it has expired
<magespawn> i will find out and renew it if i have to
<maiatoday> no problem
<maiatoday> you'll need an active launchpad account to edit the wiki page
<maiatoday> we have old reports which you can just copy
<Kilos> morning maiatoday magespawn superfly and others
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> do you want to look at it now magespawn? or otherwise once you have a launchpad account mail me or ping me if I am here
<magespawn> brb
<maiatoday> when you get there magespawn the howto is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting/HowTo
<maiatoday> and our team page is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports
<magespawn> okay will have a look.
<maiatoday> there are examples on our page
<maiatoday> I am so happy someone wants to do this :D
<Kilos> Maaz, magespawn ++
<superfly> hiya Kilos!
<magespawn> well i like to help where i can
<magespawn> hiya Kilos
<superfly> maiatoday: was the last one in april?
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<magespawn> maiatoday, what happens if i open a new account? all the old details get lost i suppose?
<superfly> magespawn: do you remember your old username?
<magespawn> i used an email address and am now just waiting for the password reset to come 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<maiatoday> yeah superfly it  looks like the last one was in april
<superfly> wow, looks like we need to remember all the things that happened since then
<maiatoday> no there was one in June too
<maiatoday> no worries if we don't remember everything
<superfly> oh right, they're in the wrong order
<maiatoday> just solong as we try to do one once a month if we can
<maiatoday> also the ubuntu-za meeting minutes usually have everything that happened in them
<maiatoday> we can look at the minutes
<magespawn> should they be included  in the team report?
<maiatoday> the meetings used to be on the wiki but the minutes are in loco.ubuntu.com now
<maiatoday> yeah add them to the team reports even if that is all that happens in the month that is ok
<maiatoday> so magespawn, don't try to catch up, if you can find some events you can add it to the next monthly report but if not that's ok
<maiatoday> the monthly report appears in the ubuntu newsletter if it is posted on time
<maiatoday> so don't worry too much about the history if that is difficult to do
<magespawn> will see what i can do sometimes i have lots of time other not depends on work
<sakhi> morning Kilos #ubuntu-za
<magespawn> okay i am into launchpad but have to go on transfer now i will be back this afternoon.
<Kilos> bbl
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> high guys
<zeref> *hi
<zeref> I'm trying to get a webserver going on an ec2
<zeref> i've set the path to /home/public, but i keep getting a 403 error
<zeref> anybody home?
<zeref> sigh
<kbmonkey> morning za
<zeref> hi kbmonkey
<zeref> have you worked on the amzon webservers?
<zeref> Kerbero
<kbmonkey> hi zeref 
<kbmonkey> no I havent yet zeref 
<kbmonkey> do they offer a free package to try out the service?
<zeref> ya
<superfly> zeref: do they not provide any documentation?
<zeref> i've look through it, but no luck
<zeref> superfly, have you worked with httpd?
<superfly> zeref: as web developer, I would think so
<zeref> to get a basic web server up a running i changed the http.conf file document directory and directory root lines
<superfly> don't change httpd.conf
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> may i ask why?
<superfly> you change the "default" file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<superfly> or, you add additional vhost files
<superfly> zeref: because httpd.conf affects the entire server
<superfly> don't touch it unless you are 500% certain you know what you're doing
<zeref> i'm using httpd not apache
<superfly> zeref: do not touch either
<superfly> like I said, you tweak your vhost files
<zeref> and where are those files? /etc/httpd/...
<superfly> I already told you
<superfly> <superfly> you change the "default" file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<superfly> <superfly> or, you add additional vhost files
<zeref> in the server i'm using there is no /etc/apache2/site.......
<zeref> so where do i add vhost files?
<superfly> zeref: have you ever set up a web server before?
<zeref> ya
<zeref> i've got one on my comp
<superfly> is it a XAMP style setup, or an Ubuntu server type setup?
<zeref> but i'm trying to set one up on a vritual server, the amazon ones.
<superfly> zeref: are you running Ubuntu Server on your EC2 instance?
<zeref> fedora
<superfly> zeref: so I presume you installed apache2?
<zeref> yebo
<superfly> right. Then I'd suggest googling for setup instructions for Fedora - asking in an Ubuntu channel will only get you Ubuntu help
<zeref> kk
<superfly> zeref: also, there's a large probability that there are some EC2-specifics, that folks who have never used EC2 (like most of us in here) would not know about
<superfly> so, once again, Google is your friend
<Vince-0> Ubuntu-za! is @ work, no time for chit chat
<superfly> indeed
<ender> hmm...
<superfly> When was the Ubuntu release party again? the 15th?
<ender> something like that yes
<Kilos> avy all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> Kilos: np
<Kilos> ok got my coffee, be back later
<superfly> Maaz: tell magespawn https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/11/October
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Vince-0> Maaz, where is the nearest bar?
<Maaz> Vince-0: Erk, dunno
<Vince-0> ha
<magespawn> howdy all
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/11/October" 49 minutes and 59 seconds ago
<magespawn> ty Maaz
<zeref> hurrr
<magespawn> later all
<magespawn> howdy
<magespawn> howdy
<magespawn> anyone know how to get the sound working in mythbuntu?
<magespawn> howdy Waceman
<Waceman> sup magespawn
<Waceman> how's your linux knowledge? ;)
<magespawn> pachy
<magespawn> howdy back again
<magespawn> whats up Waceman?
<Waceman> long story ;)
<Waceman> nVidia driveres
<Waceman> Have a very old card Geforce 256 DDR
<Waceman> non of the packages support the card
<magespawn> better make this quick
<Waceman> long story 
<Waceman> nVidia driveres 19:44:48
<Waceman> Have a very old card Geforce 256 DDR 19:45:06
<Waceman> non of the packages support the card
<Waceman> so gonna just install the ones off the nVidia website
<magespawn> sometimes the open drivers do not work
<Kilos> hi Waceman whats news
<magespawn> i was looking for help with a sound problem
<Waceman> hey Kilos
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> whats the sound prob
<magespawn> Kilos there is none
<Kilos> my sound just works
<Kilos> is it not muted
<Kilos> what pc magespawn 
<magespawn> mine does on the laptop but not on the mythbunt
<Waceman> So tumbleweed sorted me out in a sense... my card's too old for all the driver packs... and the drivers that nVidia provides don't support kernel 3.0... So I've not installed Ubuntu 10.04... MUCH quicker... but gonna give the old manual install a go ;)
<Kilos> ian also had some sound probs with natty k i think
<Kilos> if you got lotsa bandwidth download maverick
<Kilos> 10.10
<Kilos> quite a bit quicker and needs less work than 10.04
<Kilos> oh i asked you where you were last night
<Kilos> maybe someone close with a maverick cd
<Kilos> eish magespawn  now i member i had no sound on xubuntu
<magespawn> Kilos do you know the cli command to list system specs?
<Kilos> cant remember if i got it going
<Waceman> 10.04 is LTS
<Kilos> i dunno ls -la
<magespawn> Kilos i have forgotten how to change the software and drivers
<magespawn> i think so hold on let me test.
<Kilos> no matter man maverick be kiff
<magespawn> nope thats command list files and permissions
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> what does ls do
<Kilos> no not that
<Kilos> Waceman, used that command last night for his graphics card didnt he
<Waceman> lspci ?
<Kilos> the internet is very very bad today
<Kilos> lol i dunno
<Kilos> found a link
<Kilos> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/01/31/dig-up-system-information-using-the-terminal/
<magespawn> that list all of the onboard chips and controllers
<Kilos> Waceman, you know we got a bot hey
<magespawn> but that helps as well now i know what the audio chip is
<Kilos> lol
<Waceman> what does the bot do?
<Kilos> magespawn,  was it working
<Kilos> lol makes coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Kilos> and googles for you
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> and keeps minutes for meets and lotsa other stuff
<Kilos> but he lagging bad today
<Kilos> vodacom very sick
<magespawn> i think i have to set it properly
<Kilos> what did you do magespawn 
<Kilos> oh myth
<Kilos> magespawn, what pc is that
<magespawn> the mythbuntu bos
<Kilos> Maaz, google no sound on mythubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Configuring Digital Sound - MythTV Official Wiki" http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Configuring_Digital_Sound :: "Sound Troubleshooting - MythTV" http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Sound_Troubleshooting :: "Digital Audio Tutorial - MythTV" http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Digital_Audio_Tutorial :: "No Sound with PVR350 | MythTV | Users" http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/52646 :: "[ubuntu] No Sound in MythTV (but sound in Ubuntu!) - Ubun
<Kilos> huh
<magespawn> intel celeron 2.66
<Kilos> intrel normally friendly
<magespawn> yup and all via chips on the board.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, grrrr
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, google mythubuntu 11.10 no sound
<Maaz> Kilos: "[mythbuntu] 11.10 on board sound distorted - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868037 :: "Mythbuntu 11.10 Upgrade | MythTV | Users" http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/494232 :: "11.10 - Why am I getting this "Connection to PulseAudio failed" error ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/70560/why-am-i-getting-this-connection-to-pulseaudio-failed-error :: "11.10 - How do I forward sound from one com
<Kilos> magespawn, if you click the sound icon and go preferences is it not muted
<Kilos> do you see a sound icon?
<magespawn> yup after i put it there not muted.
<Kilos> and if you click it you can or cant change volume
<magespawn> i can change it but does nothing 
<Kilos> so its disabled somewwhere
<Waceman> Kilos: guess what? installer failed... eish... "Unable to load the kernel modeule 'nvidida.ko"
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> yup or not using exactly the right hardware
<magespawn> choice
<Kilos> with 10.04 as well?
<Kilos> hehe plug your speakers in the right hole
<Kilos> sorry couldnt resist that
<magespawn> lol nice
<Kilos> did the sound work before with ubuntu
<magespawn> hold on just found how to change the sound card settings
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> maybe its a myth that you can have sound as well
<magespawn> ha
<magespawn> nope thats not it
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hate it when there no sound
<magespawn> had a similar problem on laptop cannot remember i how fixed it
<magespawn> duh
<Kilos> is alsa installed
<Kilos> might be a pulse thing
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> the fly kills pulse before anything
<magespawn> how to check?
<Kilos> with pidgin i go prefs  and in the sound you tell it to use alsa
<Kilos> somewhere there is a sound goodie as well
<magespawn> hold on
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to activate sound on mythubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "User Manual:Detailed configuration Frontend - MythTV Official Wiki" http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Detailed_configuration_Frontend :: "Digital Audio Tutorial - MythTV" http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Digital_Audio_Tutorial :: "Configuring Digital Sound - MythTV Official Wiki" http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Configuring_Digital_Sound :: "[mythbuntu] no sound alc889 - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726300 :: "M
<Kilos> last link
<Kilos> dunno whats with the mythtv
<Kilos> Waceman, is that with lucid as well
<Waceman> got it installed... now trying to update my xorg file
<magespawn> going to give up for tonight will take the pc back to the shop tomorrow.
<Waceman> think 10.04 uses one elsewhere to 11.10
<Kilos> eish magespawn thats frustrating hey
<magespawn> one of those things.
<Kilos> i wonder where one could get myth help
<Kilos> did you try the lists
<Kilos> quite a few geeks there that never come here
<Kilos> magespawn, is this pc for the shop?
<magespawn> no for home is media centre
<magespawn> no will do tomorrow no adsl at home
<Kilos> what made you decide on mythubuntu if ubuntu works
<magespawn> myth has a media server built allows streaming to ther front ends
<magespawn> also like trying new things
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its lekker to experiment if you got more than one pc
<Kilos> maybe you can get that media server in ubuntu as well
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> hows your voda today
<Kilos> mine is showing one bar on nm
<Kilos> but full 5 on fone
<Kilos> so its just data they squeezing
<magespawn> like always
<inetpro> Kilos: still bad
<Kilos> have you tweeted the ceo yet inetpro 
<magespawn> howdy inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: nee
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ons moet hom roer
<inetpro> Kilos: you also have problems?
<Kilos> kry net sy epos addres
<Kilos> been bad for few weeks now
<Kilos> takes forever for evolution to get mail from gmail
<inetpro> Kilos: what happens if you type 'mtr www.google.co.za'
<inetpro> without the ''
<Kilos> here inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> mtr www.google.co.za
<Kilos> nothing
<inetpro> Kilos: what you mean nothing?
<Kilos> i typed it but no reply came
<Kilos> didnt you see
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what happens when you type it here
<inetpro> Kilos: do you have mtr installed?
<Kilos> what is mtr inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: mtr combines the functionality of the 'traceroute' and 'ping' programs in a single network diagnostic tool.
<inetpro> Kilos: aptitude search mtr
<Kilos> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kilos>   mtr-tiny: Conflicts: mtr but 0.75-2build1 is to be installed.
<Kilos>   mtr: Conflicts: mtr-tiny but 0.75-2build1 is installed.
<Kilos> i did aptitude install mtr
<Kilos> it wants to remove mtr-tiny
<Kilos> but ubuntu recommends tiny
<inetpro> Kilos: leave mtr-tiny installed
<Kilos> maybe i must type in mtr-tiny
<inetpro> no just mtr should do it
<inetpro> mtr www.google.co.za
<inetpro> Kilos: on the cli
<Kilos> mtr www.google.co.za
<Kilos> ah not here
<Kilos> shows loss of 90%
<inetpro> Kilos: same on mine
<Kilos> 97% now
<Kilos> is that good or bad
<Kilos> not lekker losing anything
<inetpro> Kilos: that is like I pass you a hundred balls and you only catch 10 of them 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> is that voda doing that
<inetpro> Kilos: the loss happens most likely between your device and the tower
<inetpro> due to bad signal
<Kilos> nee man i can see the tower clearly
<Kilos> like 500metres to 1 k from here
<inetpro> I've had 0% packet loss before but can not tell when that was
<Kilos> should be perfect signal
<inetpro> when a loss happens it means the packet needs to be sent again
<Kilos> its vodacom the swines
<inetpro> that's why everything is extra slow
<Kilos> now its 99%
<Kilos> its not the towers its voda themselves
<inetpro> Kilos: don't keep it running to much or they'll cut you off
<Kilos> i have just closed it cause it is wasting data
<inetpro> that test causes unnecessary traffic
<Kilos> tweet daai ou man
<Kilos> when you kill a snake you chop off the head
<inetpro> Kilos: well I'm not sure whether it's worth it
<Kilos> i will mail him
<Kilos> just ask for his addresss
<Kilos> you arent paying less for the bad service
<inetpro> Kilos: I've done the reverse test from my server at the office and it's 0% up to the last hop
<Kilos> thats adsl
<inetpro> Kilos: or rather 0% all the way
<inetpro> Kilos: but sadly you can not ping all the way
<Kilos> thats what we are paying for
<inetpro> so there is no way of really ping me own machine from outside
<Kilos> i can ping you from here
<Kilos> 1.8 secs
<inetpro> Kilos: what you mean ping me?
<Kilos> didnt you see
<Kilos> oh is that mvr goodie a ping command
<Kilos> mtr
<inetpro> Kilos: man ping
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos>  Ping reply from inetpro: 1.61 second(s)
<inetpro> ping uses the ICMP protocol's mandatory ECHO_REQUEST datagram to elicit an ICMP ECHO_RESPONSE from  a  host  or  gateway.
<Kilos> must be from you
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, I think that would most likely be from me quassel server
<Kilos> i dunno if i can get ping working here in main window
<ender> O_O
<ender> <_<
<ender> >_>
<inetpro> Kilos: just try a ping to www,google.co.za
<Kilos> ok inetpro but 1.6 secs is lots faster than google
<Kilos> i dunno how
<inetpro> ping www.google.co.za
<inetpro> Kilos: on the cli
<Kilos> just type in ping and addy
<Kilos> ah ty
 * inetpro gets a reply in 555 ms
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> while it's very strange that mtr reports lots of packet losses
<Kilos> someone using mtn or cellc should try
<Kilos> i am sure it vodacom
<inetpro> ping also looses packets
<Kilos> nm shows connection gone to 3 bars now
<Kilos> here is my logic
<Kilos> if you can get a 4 bar signal at times it should stay there because pc and tower are fixed
<Kilos> is voda clipping data
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think it's quite as simple as that
<inetpro> many factors interfere with wireless signal
<Kilos> or something wrong with their equipment
<inetpro> so it will vary all the time
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> wireless is radio right?
<inetpro> it should be more stable than it is right now
<Kilos> it was a month or 2 ago
<Kilos> was very lekker
<inetpro> Kilos: I think what is happening here by me is that I'm on the edge between multiple towers
<Kilos> thats why i say we must complain
<Kilos> what signal do you get on your fone inetpro 
<Kilos> if it shows full there is no excuse for bad data connection
<inetpro> not full
<inetpro> it switches between edge and 3g all the time
<Kilos> then its an internal problem with vodacom
<inetpro> in fact it switches between E, 3G and H all the time
<inetpro> currently on 3G at -99 dBm
<Kilos> see thats not right
<Kilos> i understand it the tower is far away and you get a 2 bar signal on your fone but not if you get a full signal on a cellphone
<Kilos> then its like having a 2 inch hosepipe but feeding it from a 1/2 inch tap
<inetpro> well I don't get full bars
<Kilos> had lotsa years playing with radio
<Kilos> ok so you have a weak signal to start
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> but mine is full
<inetpro> Kilos: but it varies
<Kilos> is that with your cellphone
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> no you must complain man
<Kilos> sometimes they just go to the tower and lift their antennae 2 metres and everyones signals get better
<Kilos> also if you got buildings tween you and the tower it messes it up
<inetpro> Kilos: everyone except a few who get worse
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> Kilos: and I gues trees as well
<Kilos> if antennae lifted all will get better
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but my tower is line of site from my window
<Kilos> i see the red light at night
<Kilos> and see the tower in daylight
<Kilos> we must ask bmg
<Kilos> he is a ham
<Kilos> ha
<Kilos> hi bmg505 
<inetpro> ahh, H is HSDPA (7.2 Mbit/s)
<inetpro> 3G is only UMTS (384 kbit/s)
<Kilos> yeah but they dont have any towers capable of even 3m/s
 * inetpro enjoys Network Signal Info on the droid
<Kilos> or their main server is not capable
<inetpro> shows a nice graph and all
<Kilos> tats lekker
<Kilos> wish we could get that in ubutnu
<inetpro> EDGE is only 220 kBit/s
<Kilos> but until everyone starts complaining the broadband providers are gonna keep screwing people
<inetpro> and when it's on EDGE I get a perfect 14 bars signal
<Kilos> i had an edge connection with mtn but only got 46kB/s
<Kilos> the shape or whatever you call it
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> inetpro, can you see your tower if you go onna roof
<inetpro> Kilos: well, I'm not conected via the phone and am not testing the real speed at the moment
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hey uncle Kilos , all
<inetpro> am connected via a Huawei E960 router with a different sim
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think I can see my towers
<Kilos> check with fone all over and you will see where you got line of sight you will get best signal
<Kilos> even from the roof?
<inetpro> Kilos: to many trees and houses
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: but I'm blind anyway
<Kilos> night time is the best time to look they all got red lights on top for planes i think
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> should get some kind of a pointing device to help find the direction
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ty your parcel of heat finally got here
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Postal Services eh? :)
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> wehad a 37°c yesterday
<Kilos> and 19°tonight
<Kilos> lekker
<nlsthzn> Wow
<inetpro> Kilos: nee, I can not see towers close by, only far far away on the mountain
<inetpro> and even on the roof it was stuck on EDGE
<Kilos> then thats why yours is weak inetpro  will be better in winter when leaves fall off trees
<inetpro> but like -77 dBm
<Kilos> its their equipment
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos> when you ride around weekends see what you get all over
<inetpro> that just tells me I should stick to Telkom
<inetpro> Kilos: that's what I want to do
<Kilos> should be full hsdpa wen near towers but the clip it im sure
<Kilos> if you got landline then thats the answer
<Kilos> they have installed their 8ta transmitters on voda and mtn towers
<inetpro> Kilos: I have WCDMA FLLA
<Kilos> whats that inetpro 
<inetpro> but I stopped for a bit with it because my account was to high
<inetpro> FLLA = Fixed Line Look Alike
<Kilos> get that mweb thing man
<inetpro> Kilos: it's exactly like the MWeb thing
<Kilos> R219 a month uncapped
<inetpro> but I hate Telkom because they make me wait forever and their service just sucks
<Kilos> dunno where they get all these funny things
<inetpro> Kilos: R219 a month uncapped? Where?
<Kilos> mweb
<inetpro> yikes, that must be new
<Kilos> lotsa businesses use it
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh mweb ADSL
<Kilos> afrodeity spoke about it on fb near a year ago
<inetpro> no lines here
<Kilos> or 6 months at leaast
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> so what is a fixed line look alike
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, it's like the MTN thing
<Kilos> 8ta wont help you either cause they use existing cellphone towers
<Kilos> peeps in cities have an advantage
<Kilos> like the fly happy with his uncapped  i think
<Kilos> i go sleep guys. sleep tight. see yas tomorrow
<jedeye> hi all 
<zeref> hi
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-27
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<superfly> hiya sakhi
<Kilos> lo sakhi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hey!
<Vince-0> whats a sakhi? wine?
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<sakhi> Vince-0: sakhi in a name
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> dont you see a list of nicks online here?
<Vince-0> oh yar
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> still early . dont worry
<Kilos> need some coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<kbmonkey> mornin' o/
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos. what was that tool called again to monitor your network traffic?
<Kilos> iftop
<kbmonkey> ah thanks!
<Kilos> command sudo iftop -p -P
<inetpro> don't leave iftop forever though
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i run it full time
<inetpro> it eats memory for breakfast until your machine crashes
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<kbmonkey> no just for investigation
<kbmonkey> lol
<inetpro> hello Kilos :-)
<Kilos> how else will i know how much data has gone
<kbmonkey> I had some xmpp requests without a jabber client open, just curious
<Kilos> my iftop runs full time
<kbmonkey> vnstat is much more suited to bandwidth usage
<inetpro> Kilos: on your low end desktop you might not realise the inefficiencies that come with iftop
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> iftop does hostname lookups so it uses more data kilos
<Kilos> and what does vnstat do
<kbmonkey> you can disable lookups but then you only see IP's, not host names (like google.com
<inetpro> kbmonkey: no I think it's more the counters that keep adding up over time
<kbmonkey> of course, also I mean iftop uses bandwidth to run inetpro 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: hmm... I don't think so
<Kilos> i dont think so kb
<kbmonkey> vnstat runs as a daemon and it records data usage totals, it does not record where it goes to though. just summary,
<Kilos> it only shows if you online with irc or pidgin otherwise it shows no data use
<kbmonkey> Kilos, the man page says it does. it calls it 'substantial traffic'
<Kilos> ok i will try vnstat
<kbmonkey> it actually recommends disabling it with the -n option or by pressing n
<Kilos> ok i take your word for it
<inetpro> when running iftop on a firewall with many hosts going through you will notice increasing memory and cpu utilisation 
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> the traffic is probably more because of the frequent changes in the display
<kbmonkey> so you could press n to keep it off, and turn it on when you need to see the names 
<Kilos> ok n turns it off and what turns it on again
<inetpro> kbmonkey: ahh, it will do lots of dns lookups if you don't disable that
 * inetpro should perhaps test the difference 
<kbmonkey> n turns it on and off Kilos 
<Kilos> ah ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> yw Kilos :]
<kbmonkey> vnstat is about 78k, you have to compile it from source though, I'm not sure how you feel about that Kilos 
<Kilos> it shows --help
<kbmonkey> oh wait... it may be in the repos
<Kilos> yesit is
<Kilos> i have it
<Kilos> was in synaptic
<kbmonkey> ah clever man! 
<Kilos> i dunno zilch about compiling
<Kilos> its a frightening word
<kbmonkey> the thing about linux apps, is the README file always explains how to do it :)
<Kilos> but in vnstat --help there lotsa stuff
<kbmonkey> I knew zilch at first too
<kbmonkey> what do you get if you just run vnstat
<Kilos> if you can understand it yes
<Kilos> there even a --longhelp
<Kilos> but its to get to use the right command that the trick
<Kilos> it wants to create a data base
<Kilos> vnstat -u -i eth0
<kbmonkey> yes that's the command, to setup it once-off
<kbmonkey> but you dont use eth0 do you? you on 3G?
<Kilos> i gotta change eth0 to ppp0 i think
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> yep, the same one you use for iftop -i
<Kilos>  The following interfaces are currently available:
<Kilos>     lo ppp0
<kbmonkey> spot on!
<Kilos> dunno what the lo is for
<Waceman> tumbleweed: are you here my brother?
<kbmonkey> lo is a loopback interface, also known as 127.0.0.1
<Kilos> methinks i gotta sudo that command
<kbmonkey> don't worry about lo, it is used for special things, it "loops back" to your own PC
<Kilos> ah ty
<kbmonkey> yes you have to sudo it, the database is stored in a special place
<Kilos> gotta funny window
<kbmonkey> you only create a new database once, then it's done
<Kilos> does it run on its own from now
<Waceman> Guys I installed my nVidia drivers manually (they were the only one's I could find that still supports my old card). At the end it said I needed to update my xorg file or XF86Config file - but have no idea how to do that?
<inetpro> Kilos: you guys are lucky
<Kilos> because cli back to prompt
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos it should now run by itself
<inetpro> ubuntu does all the hard work for you
<Waceman> btw nvidia-xconfig doesn't recognise the command
<inetpro> it adds a cron job and all
<Kilos> why inetpro 
<Kilos> hi wace
<kbmonkey> if you now run vnstat in the cli, it will show you your data usage. it may not show anything yet as your database is still new
<inetpro> Kilos: it's the cron job that makes it run every 5 minutes
<Kilos> Waceman, 
<Kilos> so why we lucky inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't have to do all the hard work to set it up :-)
<kbmonkey> ubuntu does make it easy inetpro. I run the latest version so all manual install baby
<inetpro> not that it's hard really
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how can Waceman configure that
<inetpro> Kilos: compiling from source is a very good exercise if you want to learn all the ins and outs
<Kilos> wont dpkg --configure -a work
<Waceman> I'll try
<Kilos> eish inetpro ou kop hier man
 * inetpro goes back to do some more work
<kbmonkey> Waceman I can't remember but I did that before... mmm
<kbmonkey> is there a README or instructions with the drivers?
<kbmonkey> did you get the driver from nvidia site? they have a section with how to do it
<Waceman> Ya, here's the readme: http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/71.86.14/README/README
<kbmonkey> and likely your xorg config, XF86 isn't used anymore :)
<Waceman> THis is the driver
<Waceman> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux-display-ia32-71.86.14-driver-uk.html
<Waceman> I've installed it on 10.04
<kbmonkey> sec-03 editing your x config file
<Waceman> cuz 11.10's kernel was too new for the drivers
<Waceman> yeah, but I dunno what it means ;)
<kbmonkey> you may not even need to configure xorg sometimes
<Waceman> Well, no xorg file exists in /etc/X11/
<kbmonkey> do the drivers work already? try run glxgears 
<Waceman> not sure... how do I do that?
<kbmonkey> you open a terminal, and you run glxgears 
<kbmonkey> it is a little app that uses your gfx hardware to test
<Waceman> ok, says I have to install mesa-utils
<kbmonkey> oh, um perhaps the manual install doesnt have glxgears
<Waceman> k installed it
<Waceman> but gives glxgears gives error.. says Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Waceman> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<kbmonkey> then your driver isn't being used yet :/
<Waceman> from what I've read, the way to do it is with the command.. nvidia-xconfig... but that doesn't exist... maybe I have to link the drivers or something.. eish I dunno
<Kilos> kbmonkey, if he puts that package in /var/cache/apt/archives/ will he not be able to sudo aptitude reinstall it
<Kilos> then dpkg will configure it i am sure
<Kilos> Waceman, have you got a gui now
<Waceman> yes
<Kilos> aw that npackage was .run hey
<Waceman> yes
<Kilos> if we can convert it to a .deb then you will have no hassles installing
<Kilos> i go ask maaz
<kbmonkey> ah, you may need to install the nvidia settings packages Waceman 
<kbmonkey> nvidia-settings IIRC
<Waceman> ok  -  I can run nvidia-settings... but there are like no options
<kbmonkey> man?
<Waceman> says, "ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<Kilos> is a run file whats know as a single package file
<kbmonkey> see it's man page for how to reconfigure or create a new config. there is such a option
<kbmonkey> dont have nvidia so cant check
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/install-file.html
<kbmonkey> you must sudo the command too, it will require admin privs
<Kilos> oh my he crashed
<inetpro> Kilos: I just got a reference number from VC about my issues
<Kilos> yay 
<Kilos> but is that all
<inetpro> Kilos: so far yes
<kbmonkey> VC of vodacom?
<kbmonkey> oh vc==vodacom :p im slow
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> you can actually fone them and get to the data guys and ask them to try sort it
<Kilos> but you gotta go through all the pc voice messages and ewventually get an operator
<inetpro> saying "...we will contact you via sms, email or phone call within 24 hours..."
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sometimes they do other times they forget
<Kilos> or they sms and say its being investigated
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you gotta think when offline about how we gonna approach voda hey
<Kilos> Waceman, wb
<Kilos> is it working
<Waceman> nope
<Kilos> found some links you can check
<Kilos> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidia-graphical-driver-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04
<Waceman> thanks
<Kilos> i once got a driver from somewheere as well and it sickened my machine badly 
<Waceman> what does the gk do infront of sudo?
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> Waceman,  man gksudo
<Kilos> lots of stuff there
<Guest1262> hi 
<magespawn> howdy Guest1262 
<Kilos> hi Guest1262 
<Kilos> bi
<magespawn> in and out
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> bit like last night
<Kilos> chasing animals
<Kilos> some of those chat goodies are for peeps looking for chicks
<Kilos> and vice versa
<Kilos> dunno why they end up here
<magespawn> yup and what kind are you going to find in a chat room
<Kilos> bad kinds
<Kilos> first one i ever tried was spinchat
<Kilos> ian was an ops there
<magespawn> weird kinds
<magespawn> okay and ?
<Kilos> what a mess up
<Kilos> dozens of peeps all trying to chff someone at the same time
<Kilos> chaff
<magespawn> lots of fun then
<Kilos> others making like they chicks trying to catch a boyfriend
<magespawn> some strange ppl out there
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> and lotsa kicking by the ops
<Kilos> but tomorrow they try again
<Kilos> some even have serious fights online
<Kilos> weird
<magespawn> nothing like persistence
<magespawn> flame wars
<magespawn> today our project is to set up ubuntu server in the shop
<Kilos> thats why i happy here, here at least one can learn something
<magespawn> you can learn anywhere
<magespawn> might not be waht you want ot learn
<magespawn> what to
<Kilos> lamp?
<Kilos> had a link for that
<magespawn> lamp and a couple of the others
<magespawn> i tend to tick every box to see what happens
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what happened mythubuntu
<magespawn> i also found zencafe for the internet cafe. not ubuntu based on slackware but still linux
<Kilos> no man use whats in repos
<magespawn> that machine is at home plays the dvd and other media fine but no sound
<Kilos> unless there no choice like poor waceman
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> you said you were taking it to work today
<magespawn> yup there was a transport problem this morning
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> môre is nog n dag
<magespawn> probable get to it this weekend
<magespawn> also lots of other work to finish
<Kilos> what size pc you using for a server
<magespawn> pentium 4 2.6ghz 512mb  of ram 30gig harddrive
<magespawn> will look to upgrade the ram
<Kilos> wow thats nice
<Kilos> hi barco 
<magespawn> friend is clearing out his pharmacy and gave the machine to me
<magespawn> hi barco 
<Kilos> the fly uses an old p2 for a server
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> oh ya small town, everyone friends
<Kilos> you in the town or game reserve
<magespawn> in the town
<Kilos> has it grown to the main road yet
<magespawn> by main road you mean the highway? no?
<magespawn> no
<Kilos> used to be veld for half a k or so then houses started
<Kilos> oh is there a highway
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> well i think it has grown since then
<Kilos> im thinking of old road
<magespawn> when were you last here?
<Kilos> not long ago
<Kilos> 30 years
<magespawn> not long ago is relative
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> maybe have a look on google maps if you can, i think you might be surprised
<magespawn> i was five then 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya been a while
<magespawn> there is a spar, boxer, ok and a shoprite.
<Kilos> and a garage
<magespawn> two
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> engen and total
<Kilos> used to be one back then if i member right
<Kilos> Waceman, whats happening
<Waceman> just need to know what to do next once I've installed the drivers. The install said I needed to create / configure xorg file... but I don't know how
<Kilos> must you make it /xorg.conf or what
<Kilos> md makes a folder
<Kilos> but to know what else goes with the command i dunno
<Kilos> do you have the exact letters for the file
<Kilos> is it to be a file in xorg folder or a folder on its own
<Waceman> well, the location isn't the problem.. nor is the creating the a called called xorg.conf... it's the contents of that file which I don't know
<Kilos> that surely gets put in by the installer
<Kilos> but it wants to see the file first or what
<Kilos> manually is big brain work
<Kilos> one idea
<Kilos> can you look if there a nvidia forums where you got this driver and see if one of their experts has a workaround for ubuntu
<Kilos> or if he has access to that file in .deb then all probs sorted
<magespawn> later all going on another drive
<Kilos> k
<superfly> Waceman: see if you have an "nvidia-xconfig" command
<superfly> run it as root
<Waceman> says command not found
<superfly> try installing nvidia-common
<Waceman> I'll try that now
<Waceman> says alread the newest version
<superfly> meh.
<superfly> I'd generate an xorg.conf file for you, but it's specific to my hardware
<Waceman> maybe I should install nvidia-current? even though it doesn't support my card?
<Waceman> says on nvidia website all cards use same architecture, and therefore all should be able to use same driveres
<superfly> Waceman: you can install it, your drivers will have different names, unless you installed the 71 version
<superfly> w00t! Afrihost FTW
<Waceman> I have... but I dunno what it's done... when I installed the 71 version, I get a kernel error... so I ran the installation with "-k $(uname -r)" parameter at the end.. and it seemed to install properly
<Waceman> FTW?
<Kilos> lol what happened
<superfly> I won 10GB on my uncapped account in a competition, so they instead credited my account with the value of the 10GB package
<Kilos> for the win
<Kilos> thats nice superfly 
<Waceman> I use them too, great value
<superfly> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/for_the_win
<superfly> Waceman: ^^
<Waceman> Kilos: what was that link you gave about installing the nvidia drivers?
<Kilos> sec i look for it
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-260-19-12-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04-using-ppa.html
<Waceman> thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i dont find a xorg.conf file
<Kilos> its xorg.conf.d
<superfly> Kilos: these days you don't need an xorg.conf file
<superfly> most of the time X.org can figure out what you need
<Kilos> yeah ithought all conf was done by dpkg
<Kilos> isnt that what dpkg does when you apt-get install
<zeref> hmmmmm
<Wolfeyes> Good day all
<Waceman> Howzit
<Waceman> how's your linux? ;)
<Wolfeyes> Anyone know of the best free remote control software working in a commercial enviroment please?
<Wolfeyes> Heya Waceman 
<Wolfeyes> On hold for now dude, just reading through the server manual slowly.
<Waceman> hehe no worrries :)
<Wolfeyes> :-)
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> was asleep
<ender> sleep is for sundays
<Kilos> lol ya ya
<Wolfeyes> heya Kilos 
<Kilos> did you google Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> yes
<Wolfeyes> why?
<Wolfeyes> lol I asked Maaz before you put that there lol
<Kilos> google supposed to know that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> same stuff
<Kilos> google only cant fix my head
<Wolfeyes> I am just looking if it might not be better to use desktop connection
<Kilos> to what?
<Wolfeyes> lol @ that
<Wolfeyes> Other computers
<Kilos> remote control as in gate openers??
<Wolfeyes> Not sure what you refere to gate openers as, but I am just looking at using or working on their computers as if it was my desktop, similar to teamviewer but not having to pay for it.
<Kilos> or a remote desktop viewer
<Wolfeyes> same thing
<Kilos> using winsucks?
<Wolfeyes> Until the server is set up with linux, yes nodz
<ender> Wolfeyes, wondows of linux?
<ender> ak ok
<Kilos> ender why you no put your name in your info stuff
<Kilos> i cant think everyday who is who
<ender> hehe, my name would not mean anythong to you anyway :0 and dont like advertising personal info to everyong :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Kilos> man i mean who were you here before ender
<Kilos> or always been ender here?
<ender> haha, always been ender, maybe ender[netbook]. havent been here a lot before, only attended one meeting
<ender> i probably have to change it, as someone already registered it on freenode :(
<Kilos> ok you forgiven
<ender> hahaha :)
<Kilos> yeah i lost my first nick there too
<Kilos> you can ask them to check if its still in use and if not then register it
<ender> who is 'them'?
<Kilos> freenode
<Kilos> i try remember the channel
<Kilos> eish not good thinking day
<Kilos> #freenode-chat
<Kilos> hmmm tells me its unavailable
<Kilos> but there 53 peeps there
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> ender /j #freenode-help
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> wil jou pla
<ender>  /j #freenode-help
<ender>  /join #freenode-help
<ender> oops
<Kilos> just ask for help; not if there someone who can
<Kilos> hmmm you be a they
<Kilos> they nice and helpful today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> murphy say if you can sukkel, you will
<Kilos> wait and see if ender ping timeouts
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lol
<ender> haha, sighs :(
<ender> this is nog working :(
<Kilos> eish no luck hey
<Kilos> i watched for a while
<ender> so i guess my only way is to change my nick for freenode :(
<ender>  /msg nicserv info ender
<ender> that just makes me sad
<Kilos> doesnt it tell you no such nick/channel
<ender> no, oops there should be a k in nick
<ender> the problem is someone is using the aacount ender, but doesnt use the noc, nou i cant use it :(
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> is there a reason you want ender
<Kilos> try it in another language
<ender> cause its mine! :) hehe, its the nick in all my online stuff, probaly could use something else
<Kilos> try contact that other ender and ask him seeing as its been idle for 5 years if he will close that account
<ender> yea, but i dont know how to find out who he is logged in as
<Kilos> ask one of then nicely to ask him if he would do that
<Kilos> or to ask him to at least talk to you
<ender> haha, i think i will first ask in a day or two :)
<Kilos> lol
<ender> dont want to be irritating :)
<Kilos> or have him knocked off
<ender> haha, get the account banned for stuff that i did :|
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they can see who is who
<Kilos> i dunno how they do all that so quick
<ender> haha
<Kilos> Vince-0, whats the andchat
<Vince-0> Kilos, Its IRC client for Android - works great on Tablet too
<Kilos> aw ty
<Kilos> i use tablets for headaches
<Vince-0> ha me2, cept this one has keyboard + trackpad
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> too many new names for me to keep up
<Kilos> laptop notepad netbook
<Kilos> whew
<Vince-0> webbook
<Vince-0> ipad
<Vince-0> pooppad
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> no, seriously though - ubuntu is making webbooks and vodacom is selling them
<Vince-0> canonical* should I say
<Kilos> whats a webbook
<Kilos> also a lappy
<Kilos> or an ebook
<Vince-0> yeah, mobile device - low resources and just for web browser usually
<Vince-0> google has one called chromebook
<Vince-0> http://iloveubuntu.net/vodacom-launch-ubuntu-based-webbook
<Vince-0> wonder how usable it is with 512mb ram
 * ender needs a new nic
<ender> :(
<Vince-0> ow, ender - call yourself eth1 ?
<Kilos> have you tried adding a face to ender
<Kilos> should work
<Kilos> ender:)
<Kilos> then you gotta be happy all the time
<ender> haha, the you guys wouldnt take me seriously (like you do now of course)
<Kilos> or ender<3
<ender> Vince-0, id reather be wlan0 then, much cooler :)
<Kilos> then you lovable
<ender> sjoe, thats a bit vain...
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> ha! ive just started playing with venet0 devices in proxmox openvz
<Kilos> Waceman, did you win lad
<Waceman> haha
<Waceman> boet, I've been at gym!
<Waceman> I've reformatted the whole thing... ;)
<Waceman> gonna try again.. then wait for tumbleweed, cuz that guy is j4cked!
<Waceman> I've got a simple xorg.conf now though.. which may help
<tumbleweed> yeah, what do you need?
<Kilos> jeah he is on the dev group of ubuntu or something
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tumbleweed, is there a way to make that .run file a .deb file
<tumbleweed> yes there is, that's what the guy who packages the nvidia drivers for ubuntu does, but I don't know too much about his packaging
<Kilos> it installs by him but doesnt configure
<Kilos> do you know how to contact him
<tumbleweed> yeah, but not unless it's necessary
<tumbleweed> Waceman: the driver won't work until you reboot
<Waceman> hi there
<Kilos> lol rebooting looks like
<Waceman> tumbleweed: I installed 10.04... then installed the drivers... got a kernel error.. but then ran the *.run file with -k $(uname -r) which 'fixed' the install error.. and the install finished successfully. It then said I needed to make the appropriate changes to xorg... and that's where I got stuck?
<Waceman> there's no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11... and nvidia-xconfig says the command doesn't exist
<tumbleweed> Waceman: if you do an lspci -v, does the VGA Adaptor say it's unig the nvidia kernel driver?
<tumbleweed> *using
<tumbleweed> Kilos: the 71 drivers haven't been packaged in ubuntu since karmic
<Kilos> eish
<Waceman> well, the GL screensavers didn't work ;)... and I installed the current nvidia drivers and then things got a little messy.. so I installed the OS while I was at gym ... so now I'm sitting with a fresh ubuntu 10.04. BUT those screensavers are working.. so I think the nouveau drivers are working
<Kilos> can you use one off karmic in lucid
<tumbleweed> Waceman: do you see any mention of nvidia in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tumbleweed> Kilos: karmic is out of support
 * tumbleweed waves at ender
<ender> hi, like a tumbleweed blowing in the wind?
 * tumbleweed felt a ping
<Kilos> was an old song about the tumbling tumbleweed
<Waceman> says, "NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families:..." then lists all the cards... 
<Waceman> and
<Kilos> bakuman, have you registered this nick now
<Waceman> (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NV10"
<tumbleweed> Waceman: right, that's what you are using then
<tumbleweed> the nvidia-current drivers don't support your card, only the 71 driver does
<bakuman> haha yea :)
<Kilos> lol
<Waceman> k, but I reformatted the OS, so there shouldn't be any 71 nvidia drivers
<bakuman> till i am ready to hatch my diabolical plan to reclaim ender
<Waceman> maybe i should just leave it... wondering if it's worth the bother of getting better performance
<bakuman> en Kilos, whois my, jy sal so trots wees..
<tumbleweed> Waceman: you can get the 71 drivers from nvidia.com. They're pretty ugly, but if you need them...
<Kilos> lol ender there too
<bakuman> hahaha :D
<Waceman> tumbleweed: yeah I got them... I'll give them another go while you're here :) If no success, I'll revert back to Nouveau
<Waceman> would you recommend I install all the updates before proceeding?
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey another one to join the lpi group
<Waceman> lpi?
<tumbleweed> Waceman: yeah, might as well install updatse first
<kbmonkey> hey hey
<tumbleweed> you'll have to rebuild the driver module every time you update the kernel, so it makes sense to do it first
<Waceman> k, 150mb... will you be here this eve? 
<Waceman> ok
<kbmonkey> hows that driver Waceman
 * tumbleweed is going to a pub quiz, I'll go offline at about 8
<Waceman> hey kbmonkey! tumbleweed is gonna help until 8!
<kbmonkey> those old nvidia drivers are tricksy sometimes
<Waceman> tumbleweed: Fireman's arms?
<tumbleweed> Waceman: yeah, you ever quiz there? :)
<Waceman> haha, When I'm in CTN - I go all the time!
<Waceman> Used to be part of George...
 * tumbleweed used to drink there occasionally, but now that I regularly go to the quiz, I never want to go there on any other nights
<Waceman> ya, it's a great vibe... what team are you in?
<tumbleweed> kardiogramm
<Waceman> haha - know the name!
<tumbleweed> heh, yeah we do quite well these days (after a year of never winning)
<tumbleweed> what team do you play on?
<Waceman> George
<tumbleweed> oh, right
<tumbleweed> you guys beat us by 1 point last week
<Waceman> haha
<Waceman> we got some super brainy chicks :) I bring the team spirit!
<nlsthzn> o/
<Waceman> but I'm in JHB atm... haven't been there in awhile
<kbmonkey> haven't been to Fireman'
<kbmonkey> ..Fireman's arms yet*
<Waceman> kbmonkey: where you at?
<kbmonkey> I'm in Obz
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn o\ Kilos 
<Waceman> tumbleweed: do you remember the fireman's pole? and all the signatures on the roof there? I flippen climbed up that pole intoxicated, wrote my name in the furtherest most corner... and then they repained over it...
<Waceman> repainted^
<Kilos> kbmonkey, define lpi
<Kilos> Waceman, will join too
<nlsthzn> linux prifessionals institute
<nlsthzn> *spelling
<Kilos> no an for the courses
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> lpi study group
<tumbleweed> Waceman: heh, yes they repaint it every few years :P
<nlsthzn> 3 people on a mailing list not doing anything
<kbmonkey> LPIC for the course ;)
<kbmonkey> linux pro institute course
<kbmonkey> yesh my studies stopped during my move to ct :(
<Kilos> Waceman, ^^
<Kilos> barco also wants to join
<kbmonkey> and seems like issues with my new place, might need to bunk with someone for a week or two before i can move in. grrr
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> not the place the people
<kbmonkey> exactly
<Waceman> I bought a MASSIVE linux book when I was like 18... Rehat Linux 5.2
<Waceman> I read about two pages of it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> redhat?
<Waceman> rehat was the shiz back in the day man
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI.manual
<Maaz> Kilos: lpi.manual is http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<Kilos> starts from scratch
<kbmonkey> no way Waceman, I had a similar one for RH 6 :D
<nlsthzn> Kilos:  I started again last night too
<Kilos> where to connect your mouse
<nlsthzn> Read 3 pages >.<
<Waceman> kbmonkey: did you read it? ;)
<Waceman> haha
<kbmonkey> I did read it 
<Kilos> lol
<Waceman> that's why you're the one providing the help ;)
<Waceman> and i'm the one asking
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI.link
<Maaz> Kilos: lpi.link is http://groups.google.com/group/linux-studies
<kbmonkey> I didnt even know as mulch then as I do today
<Kilos> Waceman, ^^
<kbmonkey> good idea nlsthzn we should kick the lpi in the butt again
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: +1
<kbmonkey> the last week I been using a console web browser for emailing
<kbmonkey> i miss my lcd screen. 10" == eye strain
<Waceman> kbmonkey: why? :D
<Kilos> eish kbmonkey when is your stuff getting there
<Kilos> and when you move now move to a place with uncapped adsl
<kbmonkey> only mid nov, turns out the cartage charge half the price mid month. score!
<kbmonkey> too late for that Kilos, but maybe I can convince the owner ;) doubtfully as the previous squatters racked up a 30 grand electricity bill he has to pay off. eish
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> full time heaters on
<kbmonkey> how they did that, I have no clue.
<kbmonkey> it was a good few months 
<Kilos> musta been heaters on day and night
<kbmonkey> plenty of wifi at cafe's here, but nothing beats the net cafe for speed
<Kilos> for a few months
<Kilos> ja man but no good at night
<kbmonkey> that includes cost for damages to property too btw
<Kilos> wow what kinda peeps were there
<Kilos> and are they gone now
<Kilos> could never leave a place in worse condition
<kbmonkey> they were thrown out by the cops, squatters ha ha
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> I <3 linux. when you get a usb disk back and it has all dodgy .exe's on it that are pretty useless
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn got spammed on twitter... clicked the link before thinking... guess what ever the link tried failed (did almost crash FF)
<nlsthzn> if I was using Windows >.<
<Kilos> when it shoes on desktop you just right click and go format
<Waceman> tumbleweed: I don't think  the download's gonna make it.. another 51 mins... plus I have to redownload the drivers.. plus install.. Would it be possible for you to give me some steps now?
<Kilos> Waceman, do you remeber the command to see what graphics card you got
<Waceman> lspci -v
<Waceman> ls = list, like dir for dos
<kbmonkey> does Ubuntu still come with lshw by default?
<Waceman> I remember speaking to my neighbour when she got her first computer... it had dos on it.. so I asked her causally, "does it have dir on it?"
<tumbleweed> Waceman: I'm sure it comes with a good README
<kbmonkey> if so, sudo lshw -class video
<Waceman> thb, I couldn't follow it
<Waceman> tbh^
<tumbleweed> well I don't know what to do, but I imagine you just runn the .run program, and it'll do everything it needs to
<kbmonkey> I believe the .run setup will tell you cant run it while xorg is running
<kbmonkey> so you have to log out, switch to tty1 (ctrl-alt-F1)
<kbmonkey> log in and stop gdm
<kbmonkey> run the setup
<Waceman> ok, at the end it says that I must update my xorg file or XF86 Config File - dunno how to do that.. dunno if there must be a xorg file in /etc/X11/  ?
<kbmonkey> and restart gdm / the pc
<Waceman> and what was this modulisation?
<Waceman> yeah, I stop gdm, then run the .run file.. and start it up or reboot
<Waceman> sorry, rebuild the driver module
<Waceman> ?
<kbmonkey> I dont think it puts a xorf.conf for you, there is a cmd you run to create a new xorg
<kbmonkey> man nvidia-settings 
<kbmonkey> that might tell which option to create xorg?
<Waceman> running nvidia-settings gives me an error... something like NV missing
<Waceman> I know nvidia-xconfig creates xorg when using new drivers... but that command doesn't exist for the 71 pack
<kbmonkey> oh dear
<kbmonkey> so you might have to create it by hand
<Waceman> well, I installed a newer version, and created an xorg file... and I have a simple failsafe one
<kbmonkey> so your driver should work?
<kbmonkey> dmesg | grep nvidia
<kbmonkey> to see log messages, maybe something stands out
<Waceman> well, when the nvidia xorg file is there (generated from the new drivers), system bombs out when I log in.. have to go in with low graphics mode.. I believe this is because the new drivers don't support my card
<Waceman> so I made a mess of things, and have reinstalled 10.04... and now I'm updating it
<Waceman> then I'll do another install
<kbmonkey> on the nvidia site, if you choose your card model it should give you the latest driver for your model
<kbmonkey> NV10ddr right?
<kbmonkey> -_-
<Waceman> boet - my model isn't even on there ;) I have to go for the legacy driveres
<Waceman> GeForce 256 DDR
<Waceman> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-71.86.15-driver.html
<kbmonkey> yes the NV10 model, legacy 71. drivers, phew
<kbmonkey> http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers#Create_an_xorg.conf
<kbmonkey> remember Ubuntu is debian based, a lot applies across the board
<Kilos> where does this card foit into the nvidia scheme
<Kilos>  product: NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
<Kilos> maybe the drivers would make my pc quicker too
<Kilos> but i scared of having to fix after and update
<kbmonkey> is that what you have Kilos ?
<Kilos> yeah thats what the command says
<Kilos> i know its 32m ram
<kbmonkey> that is NV5
<Kilos> is that older the waces
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> the fith chips by nvidia
<kbmonkey> nv10 would be the 10th :)
<Kilos> better i leave it with default drivers i think
<Waceman> kbmonkey: thanks for that debian page
<Waceman> pretty useful
<kbmonkey> no need to use drivers unless you want to run something that needs the hardware support
<Kilos> having the correct driver will just make things a bit quicker hey
<Waceman> which method has the warning though ;)
<kbmonkey> yes Waceman if anything you can try one of those methods on that wiki
<Kilos> i can watch videous  so what more can i need
<kbmonkey> they have various options for free drivers too
<kbmonkey> if you can already watch videos Kilos, then don't worry about it, murphey is watching!
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> Waceman, you gonna have to do this after every update
<Waceman> I don't mind... actually I want to give the pc away.. and I want it to be working the best it can. 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> is that driver just gonna make it faster
<Kilos> i can see vids perfect with my old card
<Waceman> should make the 3D faster... 
<Waceman> 2D is flying
<Kilos> oh with unity
<Waceman> where did kbmonkey go?
<Waceman> no unity
<Waceman> I'm on 10.04
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> so does that mean i am on 2d as well
<Waceman> think gnome is 2d.. but you can try a gl screensaver.. I think that uses OpenGL
<Kilos> how can i see videos same as on the tv then
<Kilos> i get lost
<Waceman> I just stick the cable in.. and press fn+F5.. and it comes onto the TV
<Kilos> in what plug
<Kilos> does that card have a tv connection too
<Waceman> I use S-video
<Waceman> yellow thing.. kinda looks like keyboard jack... geez, I've forgotten the connection name
<Kilos> i have a card similar to that here somewhere with a svideo plug but could never get it to work
<Waceman> but I use video on my laptop... not on my old PC
<Kilos> bnc connector
<Kilos> iforget too
<Waceman> something with a P
<Waceman> lol
<Kilos> this one says tv-T by that yellow hole
<Kilos> got 10 dipswitches on that are all down 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> the main chip says lynx3d
<Waceman> no idea :) google it ;)
<Kilos> no i think i have but all i found was for windows
<Kilos> and google eats data
<Kilos> couldnt find the manual for it to get dipswitch settings
<Waceman> Kilos: what do you do?
<Kilos> i disabled
<Kilos> kinda
<Kilos> head stupid
<Kilos> me a crashed ballie
<Waceman> crashed ballie?
<Kilos> had my head bst open from a windmill accident
<Kilos> got to hospital dead on arrival
<Kilos> was rebooted but where head was split nerves were pinched when bone grew back together
<Kilos> so eina head 24/7
<Waceman> hectic man
<Kilos> lol i didnt know for the first month or so
<Kilos> was stupid
<Kilos> didnt know my mom even
<Waceman> wow
<Waceman> when was this?
<Kilos> 98
<Waceman> but you're waxing linux - that's no small feat ;)
<Kilos> yeah pcs have actually helped lots to get brain active again
<Kilos> no man i drag and drop and the guys have helped me from day one
<Waceman> well you've helped me
<Kilos> no man
<Waceman> ya man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i enjoy every minute spent on here
<Kilos> ubuntu-za is my home
<Waceman> tumbleweed: how do I rebuild the driver module?
<Kilos> carefully
<Kilos> hehe
<Waceman> haha
<Kilos> do you know how to actually see everything in a driver
<Kilos> tumbles gone
<Waceman> good luck tumbleweed!
<Kilos> ask maaz to google it
<Kilos> then i can see too
<Kilos> Maaz, google rebuilding nvidia driver on ubuntu lucid
<Maaz> Kilos: "Bug #494166 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu: “[lucid] nvidia-glx can't work ..." https://launchpad.net/bugs/494166 :: "10.04 - How to get NVidia GeForce GT 210 drivers working on Lucid ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/4954/how-to-get-nvidia-geforce-gt-210-drivers-working-on-lucid-lynx :: "video - Good NVidia drivers for Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/3024/good-nvidia-drivers-for-ubuntu :: "HOW-TO:Inst
<Kilos> maybe you know what the right words are for what you wanna see
<Waceman> thanks man
<Kilos> hope one of them help
<Kilos> good luck Waceman i go crash now.
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<nuvolari> but but but :-/
<nuvolari> why is die oom so vroeg bed toe
<nuvolari> Wolfeyes: can you jaag oom kilos out of bed? :P
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha
<Wolfeyes> I think his head is hurting him today
<Wolfeyes> more than normal
<Wolfeyes> I'm in town now nuvolari or I would at least tell him you say hello lol
<Wolfeyes> another town*
<Wolfeyes> How you doing nuvolari ?
<Waceman> "You must use the same version of gcc to build your nvidia kernel module as was used to build your kernel. " how do I find this out?
<nuvolari> Waceman: you can find it by typing 'cat /proc/version' in a terminal
<nuvolari> Linux version 2.6.38-12-generic (buildd@crested) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) ) #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 28 14:27:32 UTC 2011
<nuvolari> for me ^^
<Waceman> thanks
<Waceman> got it :)
<nuvolari> fine! I'm slow, get over it :P
<Waceman> what does cat do?
<Waceman> I used gcc -v
<Waceman> yours was better :)
<nuvolari> Waceman: it's an app that reads text from the given inpot and writes it to standard out
<nuvolari> *input
<nuvolari> Waceman: gcc -v will only give you the installed version of gcc, not necessarily the version the kernel was compiled with
<Waceman> from concatinate? however you spell hat
<Waceman> ahhh
<nuvolari> "cat - concatenate files and print on the standard output"
<Waceman> and what is gcc??
<nuvolari> Waceman: did someone show you some man-fu?
<nuvolari> gcc is the gnu C compiler
<Waceman> people have been putting man infront of everything all day ;)
<Waceman> kewl
<Waceman> nuff said
<Waceman> 8)
<nuvolari> hehe
<nuvolari> man is a lifesaver!
<Waceman> nuvolari: If I've Ctl+Alt+F2'd and I've typed a command with a long result, how do I scroll through it?
<nuvolari> Waceman: so you are in a tty?
<nuvolari> hang on, let me check
<Waceman> yup
<nuvolari> think it's ctrl+page up/down
<Waceman> ahh,... shit and pg up /down
<nuvolari> Waceman: shift+
<Waceman> lol
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> you won't get far the way you're trying
<Waceman> it's enough
<Waceman> :)
<Waceman> ah, in what context?
<Symmetria> heh, looking at this slide show thing these guys at the office put together for my farewell, kinda funny, lotsa memories and lotsa fancy photoshopping
<nuvolari> did they fix your beamers?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> strange day for me *sigh* know I'm making the right move, but leaving tenet is harder than I ever imagined it would be
<Symmetria> been my life for a long long long time
<octoquad> hi everyone! :)
<Waceman> Symmetria: I left a place I consulted to for 4 months.. and it was very sad for me... I think we don't like change... I'm sure you appreciate the memories... keep looking forward :)
<Symmetria> heh waceman, for me, 6 years, and in those 6 years, the tenet team did what everyone told us initially was impossible, the team changed the market in so many ways
<Waceman> Is your name Andrew? ;)
<Symmetria> heh that network was my baby, my child, my creation for many years :) its hard to walk away
<Symmetria> and yeah it is
<Waceman> I'm sure ... 
<Waceman> why you leaving?
<Symmetria> lol the whole team at tenet though was SUCH an amazing bunch to work with, the whole thing woulda been impossible without every member of the team
<Symmetria> waceman heh, because the real work that I specialize in is kinda done, I'm a builder, a designer, a dreamer, and the network is built now, now it goes into a largely operational space
<Symmetria> and thats not a space I really play well in, so, new markets, new challenges, find the impossible and then find a way to accomplish it, all over again
<Waceman> ok, so great job done then... yeah, more goodness on the horizon
<Symmetria> heh, well, the new project lol, TENET network was a tough challenge, this new one is gonna be... LOL, at some entirely new level
<Symmetria> but looking forward to it and so far so good
<Waceman> kewl man - where've you moved to?
<Symmetria> I'm physically relocating to kenya, and working for the UbuntuNet alliance (of which TENET was one of the original founding members)
<Symmetria> basically, the new job, build a high speed continental backbone to link all the academic networks in africa together
<Symmetria> at TENET style network speeds
<Symmetria> so attempting to build a 10gig/multi 10gig backbone that will span south africa/zimbabwe/zambia/malawi/tanzania/mozambique/kenya/burundi/uganda/rwanda/namibia and I'm sure I've left out one or 2 :P
<Waceman> IMPOSSIBLE! ;)
<Waceman> sounds like an amazing initiative
<Symmetria> heh the kenyan network is already largely there, the zambian network is coming along nicely, the zimbabwean infrastructure is there, its just a matter of linking it all up into a cogent network, the fiber between .za and zambia through zimbabwe is in the ground, there is fiber going from .za into mozambique and from mozambique into malawi, I know there is fiber from tanzania to both kenya and uganda, and there if fiber going into rwanda as well
<Symmetria> its just a matter of actually getting access to it and being able to either light it, or get someone to give us the wavelengths
<Symmetria> heh waceman, I dont believe its impossible, might take 2 or 3 years to do it right, but its very possible, heh, in 2007 when I told people we were gonna build a network with over half a terabit of interfaces on it in south africa they also said that was impossible :P
<Symmetria> today I think its at 750gig and rising
<Waceman> Go for it! And if you can, increase my bandwidth speed please?
<Symmetria> LOL, go study at wits, or UJ, they both have lotsa bandwidth we gave em :P
<Waceman> hehe
<Waceman> do you know what the command to create a text file is?
<Waceman> I'm being lazy by asking :)
<zeref> huurrrmmm
<Symmetria> ummm vi file.txt
<Symmetria> :P
<Waceman> thanks
<Symmetria> you should never thank someone for introducing you to vi :)
<Waceman> haha
<Waceman> I use nano ;p
<Symmetria> because while vi can become your greatest friend, until it does, you will hate it
<Symmetria> :P
<Waceman> tried vi once, couldn't get out.. had to reboot LOL
<Symmetria> <escape> :q <enter> 
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> or <escape> :q! <enter> (to force quit without saving)
<octoquad> and <escape> :wq <enter> to save and quit :)
<Symmetria> and <escape> :s/^/DIE\ /g
<Symmetria> :p to add DIE infront of every line :P
<octoquad> Hey Symmetria, what qualifications do need to do the work you do? I'm interested in studying something next year or the year after. I was thinking computer science or computer engineering...
<Symmetria> heh octoquad thats a question I get asked often and I never know how to answer it, the network certifications can be a decent place to start (ccna/ccnp/ccie/jnce etc), but its more about a combination of self study and experience and drive than anything else
<Symmetria> I don't have any networking certifications directly myself, I never bothered, I found I could learn far more by building my own labs and making them do exactly what I wanted and reading and reading and reading until I figured out HOW to do it
<Symmetria> and once I figured that out, pull it apart and try the next thing
<Symmetria> heh, and spent *YEARS* lurking in networking channels watching other people talk and trying to implement the things they were discussing in my lab environments etc
<tumbleweed> Waceman: thanks, but we came 4th
<Symmetria> well, thats the technical components of what I do, the other side? heh, thats business stuff and you either learn that from someone who can teach you on teh job, or you go study an mba 
<Waceman> ah hard luck tumbleweed... who won it?
<tumbleweed> actually, can't remember
<octoquad> thanks Symmetria. Yeah that's what i've been doing my self since I was 16. Ten years in, I'm ready to get certified in something at least. I'm a programmer  and sys admin at heart and I am DEFINITELY moving to python next year. lol. Thanks for the advice :)
<Waceman> oh well, next time I'm in CTN and at quiz night, I'll come say howzit
<Waceman> can i give you an update on the driver story? hehe (tumbleweed)
<Symmetria> heh I used to do some programming, but *shrug* market got a little 2 saturated and I was getting bored, and money in networking was better
<tumbleweed> Waceman: go ahead
<Symmetria> and then kinda fell in love with building bigger, better, faster, more resiliant networks, not because they needed to be bigger/better/faster/anything but well, because I could :p
<octoquad> interesting, what about infosec?
<Waceman> tumbleweed: I followed this to the t: http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDriversNvidiaWay - but when I reboot I get flashing text and then an error saying...
<Symmetria> heh octoquad, I founded what used to be citec network securities back in the late 90s 
<octoquad> is it still around?
<Symmetria> got outta the security market way back when because again, it became the same old thing day in and day out 
<Symmetria> octoquad, heh, citec was bought by MTN and became MTNNS 
<Symmetria> and when citec was bought, so was citec network securities :)
<octoquad> Oh wow. 
<Symmetria> octoquad heh, the thing about security is this, security is about principles 
<Symmetria> its *ALL* about the principles 
<Symmetria> and once you understand and apply those, there are limits as to how much innovation you can do 
<Symmetria> and thats where it gets boring right there
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drier/nvidia_drv.so
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
<octoquad> One of the reasons I got into programming is because of the different problems that could be solved. But when you work one project all the time it can get very boring.
<Waceman> (EE) No drivers available 
<Waceman> tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> Waceman: anything about nvidia in your kernel log (run dmesg)
<Waceman> quite a large output. What am I looking for?
<tumbleweed> anything nvidia related
<tumbleweed> pipe it to less where you can search it
<Waceman> tumbleweed: that's greek... but I copied it into gedit
<Waceman> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<tumbleweed> ok, it loaded the modle, that's good
<Waceman> THen something about PCI INT... GSI 16
<Waceman> Then NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Modeule 71....
<tumbleweed> fine
<Waceman> that's all
<Waceman> I manually created a xorg file
<Waceman> btw, those (EE) errors above repeated twice as I got into the GUI
<tumbleweed> and you definitly installed the right driver, the 71 series one?
<Waceman> yup
<Waceman> this is what I did:
<Waceman> 1) Stop gdm
<Waceman> 2) I ran this to stop the installer complaining about gcc versions: export CC=gcc-4.1
<Waceman> 3) Ran the installer.. which asked to put a conf file in to stop Nouveau
<Waceman> 4) Then ran modprobe nvidia
<Waceman> 5) Then inserted that line into /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Waceman> 6) Then created xorg.conf and put in:
<Waceman> "Sectoin "Module"
<Waceman> ignore that..
<Waceman> Section "Module"
<Waceman>  Load "glx"
<Waceman>  Load "nvidia"
<Waceman> EndSection
<Waceman> Section "Device"
<Waceman>  Identifier "Video Card"
<Waceman>  Driver "nvidia"
<Waceman> EndSection
<Waceman> then rebooted
<tumbleweed> sorry, no idea
<tumbleweed> does the file it mention exist? /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drier/nvidia_drv.so
<Waceman> yes
<tumbleweed> I suspect that the driver simply isn't compatible with the version of X in lucid
<tumbleweed> this would explain why it isn't packged
<tumbleweed> I can find smo reference to this problem in the intrepid release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes
<Waceman> The 71 and 96 series of proprietary nVidia drivers, as provided by the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx packages in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, are not compatible with the X.Org included in Ubuntu 8.10. Users with the nVidia TNT, TNT2, TNT Ultra, GeForce, GeForce2, GeForce3, and GeForce4 chipsets are affected and will be transitioned on upgrade to the free nv driver instead.
<tumbleweed> nouveau replaced nv
<Waceman> I was getting some blocky fish swim around my screen
<Waceman> ok, so then how do I undo what I've just done?
<Waceman> and how far do you think I can throw my pc??
<Waceman> :)
<tumbleweed> with difficulty. re-install oneiric, and use nouveau? :)
<Waceman> I must say, gnome is much faster than unity-2d
<tumbleweed> you can still use gnome3's fallback mode in oneiric
<Waceman> will it be as fast as this?
<Waceman> and how do I do that?
<tumbleweed> I havve no idea how fast it is :)
<tumbleweed> you install the gnome-panel package. gnome-desktop-environment for gnome3
<Waceman> isn't gnome3 all fancy ?
<Waceman> O
<Waceman> I've got a poor old pc here? hehe
<Waceman> how do I uninstall this nvidia.run file?
<tumbleweed> you can't without major pain (remember my first comment to you? something along the lines of avoid that thing like the plague, it's hard to uninstall)
<Waceman> aw shit
<tumbleweed> basically, delete the xorg.conf, and you'll go back to nouveau
<tumbleweed> but OpenGL will probably be broken
<Waceman> yeah, and delete the file that the plague put in to stop nouveau
<tumbleweed> IIRC that debian wiki page had some uninstall hints
<Waceman> thing is 11.10 setup is super slow on this pc... mouse jitters like craxy
<Waceman> http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDriversNvidiaWay
<tumbleweed> newer software tends to be more resource hungy, yes
<Waceman> even the setup was chugging haha... this pc used to play quake 3 like a champion
<tumbleweed> presumably it still will, then
<Waceman> but with nouveau drivers?
<tumbleweed> no
<Waceman> ah well, thanks for your help! If it weren't for you I would've carried on for another week trying haha
<tumbleweed> np
<Waceman> what parts of ubuntu do you develop for?
<tumbleweed> I'm a MOTU, I just hack on random bits that look interesting. Fix bugs when I run into them
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StefanoRivera
<Waceman> MSc Com Sci.. nice!
<tumbleweed> hah, need to finish it
<Waceman> ok, so nothing else can be done? I'm gonna reinstall it all
<Waceman> when's the due date?
<tumbleweed> there isn't one :/
<tumbleweed> yeah, no more suggestions for me
<Waceman> hbmonkey (can't remember the first letters) - could ask him.. seems quite jack'd too... but not like the master haha
<Waceman> have you got a lot more to do with the Msc?
<tumbleweed> yeah, a fair bit. and I've been at it for 3 years. Stopped making any progress around the tmie I got involved in debian & ubuntu :P
<Waceman> do you make anything out of debian and ubuntu?
<tumbleweed> I do some consulting, a couple of hours a week, that's it
<Waceman> My experience is that dissertations are kak no matter what... best thing is to set a date.. and make it no matter what ;)
<tumbleweed> yeah, I think that's my only hope
<Waceman> I'm scared to ask what it's on?
<tumbleweed> nothing interesting :P
<tumbleweed> usability of digital libraries
<Waceman> for schools or the public?
<tumbleweed> neither, mostly academia
<Waceman> saw that the one guy here was into education..
<Waceman> setting up networks in Africa
<Waceman> feel so defeated man.. spent like a week trying to fix this :P
<tumbleweed> :/
<Waceman> at least I learnt a lot
<Waceman> aiit I'm outta here... Good luck with your Msc - kick it's A$$! 
<tumbleweed> thanks, good luck
<zeref> j
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-28
<zeref> \q
<andrewlsd> G'day all
<superfly> sup andrewlsd
 * andrewlsd greets superfly
<sakhi> morning
<andrewlsd> hiya sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly and all others
<Kilos> oh my the fly not here
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos, Squirm, sakhi 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> hi Guest3684 
<Guest3684> hei kilos
<Guest3684> hud
<Kilos> hud?
<Luanda> Um kwl tnx n u?
<Kilos> kiff ty
<Vince-0> G'morn!
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> another kak day in paradise!
<Luanda> hey Vince-0
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> hey hey, work work *peon voice*
<Kilos> thats life Vince-0 you got many years ahead of same thing
<Vince-0> ha! what if I'm 60? NOT
<Kilos> the trick is learning to enjoy it , then its not so bad
<Vince-0> yeah!~ looking at starting my own company soon
<Kilos> lol how old be ya
<Vince-0> 25
<Kilos> whew long way to go. what company you planning
<Vince-0> Tech company using open source VoIP software and dev platforms for BI and BPO
<Vince-0> pitching platforms for getting minutes to termination providers - but there is a big gap on the management systems because the traditional ones cost so much
<Kilos> good direction
<Vince-0> I've seen so many companies using GoAutoDial to do power dialling etc - based on Asterisk
<Vince-0> but I've got an American master's degree Java architect on board so thats sweet
<Kilos> yeah
<Vince-0> my new play thing is currently Freeswitch 
<andrewlsd> Hi kilos
<andrewlsd> Vince-0, am I correct that freeswitch is SIP router rather than a PBX?
<andrewlsd> if not, what are key differences to Asterisk
<Vince-0> freeswitch is very much like Asterisk feature wise - but the internals are fundamentaly different
<Vince-0> both are reffered to as back to back SIP switches but can do many protocol types including xmpp, mumble etc
<andrewlsd> I read about it locking channels differently
<Vince-0> yes! the state/threading models are very different - 
<andrewlsd> To make i less prone to system lock ups
<Vince-0> freeswitch looks to be a better bet for web app development purposes because it is all configured in xml
<andrewlsd> K
<Vince-0> check out FusionPBX project - awesome functionality front end for freeswitch
<andrewlsd> Does it still support dial plans
<Vince-0> oh yes, it even has a module to interpret asterisk dial plans
<andrewlsd> Link to it?
<Vince-0> http://www.fusionpbx.com/
<andrewlsd> Sweet thanks
<Vince-0> freeswitch seems waay more flexible - although asterisk 10 is just announced and I still havn't understood what exactly Asterisk SCF is
<andrewlsd> Performance wise, does freeswitch perform better in terms of memory and cpu on same mum of calls. Or is that a bogus question?
<Vince-0> I'd say that it does! Although I'm not sure how different the new Asterisk version's media handling has changed
<andrewlsd> Vince-0, ta
<Vince-0> the other thing about freeswitch is that they have demoted the IAX2 libraries to testing trunk because Digium isn't updating the open libraries
<andrewlsd> Yeah. Lots of unhappiness with digium in forums
<Vince-0> aah! I'm currently testing: http://wiki.freeswitch.org/wiki/Connecting_Freeswitch_And_Asterisk
<Vince-0> in fact, I hear some key digium engineers talking about using freeswitch in front of asterisk to handle SIP type proxying where OpenSIP/SIR/Kamilio is overkill
<andrewlsd> I saw queries about freeswitch first c/o the "mesh potato" project
<andrewlsd> Kind of like running freeswitch in dd-wrt
<Vince-0> yes! I've seen freeswitch for pfsense etc - nice and small
<Vince-0> was reading about that village telco - mash potato project . very nice
<Vince-0> still, need to put freeswitch through its paces in a production environment though. the developers are very active - currently making HA modules for FS
<andrewlsd> do you have links for any freeswitch VM appliances for testing purposes?
<Vince-0> hmm, not really - I was using FusionPBX ISO's in Virtualbox
<andrewlsd> K
<andrewlsd> Yeah will do that too, in kvm
<Vince-0> some Freeswitch guis: http://wiki.freeswitch.org/wiki/Freeswitch_Gui
<andrewlsd> Ta
<Symmetria> can someone do me a favour and send a test email to aa@tenet.ac.za 
<Symmetria> and tell me if they get an auto reply
<Kilos> k sym
<Kilos> on its way
<Kilos> eish missed the audio bit
<Kilos> hope its a small audio file
<Kilos> Symmetria, ^^
<Symmetria> thanks :) though LOL, I think the office email server just went down so gotta wait for that ot come back to see if you get an auto reply
<Kilos> no reply yet
<Symmetria> lol yeah the office dsl just went down by the looks of things
<Kilos> oh auto
<Kilos> eye not seeing good
<Kilos> Symmetria, lemme know when its up again
<superfly> morning Kilos
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> o/ kbmonkey ...
<Kilos> that vnstat eats data not iftop
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos nlsthzn 
<Kilos> used a weeks data in one day and with iftop off i saw nothing
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> cant be, vnstat does not open any sockets, it just monitors the /proc/net files
<kbmonkey> that's why I use it ;)
<kbmonkey> hows you otherwise?
<Kilos> then i dunno but now i purged it and watching with iftop again
<kbmonkey> did iftop report what was using your data?
<Kilos> used 700k all morn
<Kilos> lost 14 meg yesterday
<kbmonkey> ouch :(
<Kilos> no you two told me to close it
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> no I meant you use iftop to track down the culprit, that's it's primary purpose after all
<Kilos> yeah but it must be running at the time
<kbmonkey> unfortunate :(
<Kilos> np we just squeeze harder
<kbmonkey> I take your auto updates are turned off?
<Kilos> yes everything
<Kilos> maybe it was one of these bad guys that use your pc to send spam or something i dunno
<Kilos> but i have firewall and clamtk
<Kilos> saw in the lists from linuxtips i think you can make it so your pc cant be pinged
<superfly> anyone else remember if we did anything else this month?
<kbmonkey> why do you have clam?
<Kilos> dunno if i must do that
<Kilos> in case of virusses
<Kilos> found 2 a week back
<Kilos> trojans
<Kilos> but was stupid in not saving the record
<kbmonkey> well I trust the docs, iftop warns about data usage ;)
<kbmonkey> I can't think of any superfly 
<Kilos> yeah but im sure it doesnt use data on its own
<kbmonkey> yes it does, unless you use the -n option 
<kbmonkey> oh check your clam update method too,
<Kilos> ok i will do it that way then
<kbmonkey> remember windows viruses cant affect you Kilos
<Kilos> i just basically need to know when to go offline
<Kilos> not my kernel but what about things like pidgin
<Kilos> have had some funny probs with pidgin over the past 2 years
<Kilos> needed to purge and install from scratch to get going again
<kbmonkey> Same here, I stopped using pidgin
<Kilos> na it the best
<Kilos> but got bugs from msn
<Kilos> now it seems ok last few months
<kbmonkey> I like it's mxit support, that's neat
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> all my local fam are mxit peeps
<kbmonkey> oh I have pidgin installed already, okay then :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pidgin rocks
<Kilos> and can do otr as well
<kbmonkey> oops, forgot my mxit pin. he he
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> mxit don't work on my phone
<Kilos> onna bb?
<kbmonkey> yup
<superfly> I haven't used mxit in years
<kbmonkey> it did, then they changed it, then it didn't
<Kilos> they want you to bbm the swines
<kbmonkey> I'm racking my brain, google can't help me
<Kilos> try a reinstall of mxit
<kbmonkey> using python, I want to find out how to get a segment of a circle if I have an angle. phew
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> I'm sure it's something rather simple, my trig is not that great though
 * kbmonkey <-- no pay attention in maths class
<Kilos> ya me too
<superfly> kbmonkey: segment?
<kbmonkey> or a point, but in the end I want a section of the circle
<kbmonkey> like a slice
<kbmonkey> like say a slice of a pizza :D
<kbmonkey> but only the crust, a slice of the circumference... in other words
<kbmonkey> maybe I am just googling the wrong keywords... let's try other phrases
<Kilos> ill be back later guys. 
<Kilos> be good
<superfly> kbmonkey: how is the segment measured?
<kbmonkey> do you mean how long should it be?
<superfly> you said you want the segment... I'm wondering what is used to describe that segment
<superfly> like an angle is measured in degrees, and a line is measured in points, what is a segment measured in?
<kbmonkey> oh
<kbmonkey> well points, but now I think degrees will be easier
<kbmonkey> If I have angle A, I could just get the point A-1 deg, and A+1 deg, and the segment in between will do
<kbmonkey> that way, I can vary the segment size by just increasing +-1
<kbmonkey> sorry I'm not sure how to explain it very well. A picture would probably explain it all
<kbmonkey> yes that will work, thanks superfly, I just needed someone to make me think differently ;)
<magespawn> howdy all
<nlsthzn> o/
<superfly> yo magespawn
<superfly> Maaz: tell kbmonkey Well, truth be told, I was just trying to understand what you were trying to do :-D
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<magespawn> hi superfly
 * nuvolari pops in and out
<kbmonkey> superfly I got it. I wanted to find a point on a circle by angle. I used a parametric equation for a circle. tops
<Waceman> kbmonkey: you there?
<nuvolari> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> nuvolari: kilos was last seen 7 hours, 28 minutes and 36 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2011-10-28 11:55:42 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2011-10-28 11:56:07 SAST
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> nuvolari  o/
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> o/ apie :D
<kbmonkey> getting into python nicely tonight :)
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit daar by die ander see?
<nuvolari> stuur groete vir tafelberg
<nuvolari> en sê ek verlang
<kbmonkey> ek sal die dassies groete stuur van durbs af!
<Kilos> good lad , python rocks
<nuvolari> Kilos: if it wasnt for java, you did not have any coffee from Maaz :P
<nuvolari> maar laat ons nou nie 'n geveg oopkrap nie
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol i love my java
<Kilos> with cremora and milk
<kbmonkey> ha ha!
<kbmonkey> yup java is tops too, but I'll leave that to the experts ;)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you gotta get things together for lpi hey
<Kilos> no loafing
 * nuvolari hides before oom Kilos does more pointing
<kbmonkey> i know Kilos! I'm trying to learn python somewhat so I can secure a job too 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> not too much holidaying and site seeing
<nuvolari> :-/ I had F(r)U(stratio)N today learning how to work with apache lucene
<Kilos> indian fodder
<zeref> hurrrmmmm
<Kilos> hey zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> o hi zeref 
 * nuvolari waves
<zeref> Hi :-)
<kbmonkey> zeref o\
<zeref> i understand nuvolari i spend the whole day trying to install an aaplication on amazon linux
<zeref> hi kbmonkey :-D
<Kilos> nuvolari, do you know if one kan go to google and setup that site goodie with elinks
<Kilos> or maybe the monkey knows
<nuvolari> Kilos: hmm, will check quick oom
<Kilos> he uses elinks
<kbmonkey> i do :D
<kbmonkey> what site goodie?
<Kilos> nuvolari, tell him
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: just plain google sites
<kbmonkey> een ding van die kaap, die vrugte is so lekker!
<nuvolari> *GoogleSites
<kbmonkey> ah,
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: *en* die wyn
<kbmonkey> wyn++
<kbmonkey> WINE
<nuvolari> Kilos: it works oom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yay i will try it then
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> my google is full
<kbmonkey> haven't  tried google sites with elinks yet, should do, sites uses very simple styling, not much javascript or any flash
<Kilos> gamil
<Kilos> gmail
<kbmonkey> your gmail is full? wow. yes i sit on 40% myself
<Kilos> need to clear all the mail one day
<Kilos> it eats data just to go there with ff or epiphany
<kbmonkey> you want to make a site Kilos ?
<Kilos> yeah so tara can put her songs there for me to wget
<kbmonkey> I use elinks with my gmail now, the basic html gmail version, works good
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: you should check out pine
<nuvolari> there was something else, can't remember now
<nuvolari> ah, alpine
<nuvolari> :P
<kbmonkey> sorry your net got eaten Kilos :/
<Kilos> huh?
<kbmonkey> ah thanks nuvolari! I tried mutt but couldn't figure out how to get my email into it :p
<kbmonkey> i use a text music player, file manager and web browser now. lol
<nuvolari> yeah... mutt. 'nuff said.
<Kilos> saw an add on tv tonight. 8ta 3g data for R149
<kbmonkey> 8ta?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: what file browser? (you actually use a text file browser? what's wrong with ls? :P)
<Kilos> telkom broadband
<kbmonkey> ha ha!
<kbmonkey> mc
<Kilos> and starter packs for 99c at checkers
<kbmonkey> err, this wifi is hard to tell how much data I have left
<Kilos> nursing data really sucks
<kbmonkey> installing alpine, if i DC i ran out :D
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> each time I need to reset my wifi as their portal site stops working when that happens. weird
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: just need to figure out how to set up alpine with google authentication (application-specific passwords)
<kbmonkey> doing that now, let's ask google
<kbmonkey> Kilos if you want to get files, dropbox might be better
<Kilos> where is that thing
<Kilos> sure i saw something like that in my evolution
<kbmonkey> and each site has a limit of 100MB
<Kilos> some box
<Kilos> said save to that box but didnt work
<kbmonkey> dropbox is a website where you can 'drop' your files to share
<kbmonkey> dropbox is similar to ubuntu one
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> then its browser to get there
<Kilos> i just need a place to wget the odd song from my brat
<kbmonkey> not neccesary
<kbmonkey> tara will use the site to setup an account, then give you the link which you can still wget
<kbmonkey> any files you put in the "Public" folder in dropbox, has a link you can give your friends. It is a direct link to the file, so wget works
<Kilos> lol she fulla like her mother
<nuvolari> dropbog, googlesitebox, some diff :P
<nuvolari> (wget included)
<nuvolari> hmm. wonder how well google+ will handle that?
<nuvolari> they talk about videos, but I wonder if they support audio
<Kilos> and she a youtube fool so will be hard to convince her otherwise but i will try
 * nuvolari tests
<Kilos> google+ also eats data
<nuvolari> Kilos: tell her youtube is not from google
<Kilos> she isnt a google fan
<kbmonkey> google owns youtube now
<Kilos> i got her to open her gmail account
<Kilos> ah
 * Kilos hates youtube
<Kilos> its like watching some mongrel eating your rump steak
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos !
<Kilos> inetpro, lewe jy nog
<Kilos> kbmonkey, must you use a soecial command to get elinks working to set up a site at gmail
<Kilos> do you actually log into gmail or just google
<kbmonkey> when you logged into google, at the top are links, one called "Sites"
<kbmonkey> or go to sites.google.com
<Kilos> you see that in elinks?
<nuvolari> whoot! got my alpine working
<kbmonkey> I typed that into elinks yes
<Kilos> what is alpine nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Kilos: a text email client oom
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> surely with http:// in front hey
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I got the good stuff if you want some :P
<nuvolari> pretty standard alpine setup, and found out how to make it remember your password
<kbmonkey> i set mine up, seems to take, but how to I retrieve email? lol
<kbmonkey> yes if you have a link please :D
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: how did you set it up? I use imap
<nuvolari> there's nothing special, just select the folder list
<kbmonkey> imap
<Kilos> i could never get imap working
<nuvolari> well, it's showing everything from my inbox, I did not figure out how to reach different labels yet :P
<kbmonkey> woot it sent an email!
<Kilos> use that other thing
<Kilos> pop
<kbmonkey> need to find out how to import my address book
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2009/10/do_you_want_the_alpine_email_c.php
<nuvolari> for passwords ^^
<kbmonkey> thanks!
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: http://studioshorts.com/blog/2009/11/using-alpine-to-check-your-emailgmail-in-linux-terminal/ going to try this for labels
<kbmonkey> you move fast, I still can't see my inbox :p
<Kilos> grr cant even login to tgoogle sites with elinks
<kbmonkey> I'm logged in Kilos 
<Kilos> you know where you scroll down to sign in  and type in mail addrsss and password
<Kilos> cant get even to password
<kbmonkey> that's not right
<nuvolari> bah :-/ kbmonkey what username/password do I use for sending mail? Think I'm missing something :P not the same credentials as for fetching mail
<Kilos> where it say email i start typing msdomdonner and it open a little line with autho goody first
<kbmonkey> Kilos does your typing enter into the box, press enter first to focus it?
<Kilos> oh sec i see
<Kilos> w00t that works
<kbmonkey> nuvolari you enter Menu Setup Config and go down to SMTP
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> and enter: smtp.gmail.com:587/tls/user=your-gmail-address@gmail.com
<nuvolari> whoops, need to change my signature :P
<Kilos> now it asks for my mobile fone number
<Kilos> grrrr
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I figured it needs the application-specific password again
<nuvolari> so it's worknig now
<kbmonkey> skip that Kilos its just their security update thingy
<kbmonkey> app specific password?
<kbmonkey> ha ha it was working all along nuvolari, I just didnt realize I can Enter on the mailbox :p
<kbmonkey> labels and all
<Kilos> now it wants to open evince%
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> when you said skip that i hit enter
<kbmonkey> i followed this one nuvolari https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~csadmin/wiki/index.php/Settin
<kbmonkey> but that link you sent me for the labels is the final clue
<Kilos> found the click here to skip this step
<kbmonkey> :)
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: does your labels work?
<kbmonkey> yes
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: the app-specific password you need to use when you enabled 2-step verification in your google account
<kbmonkey> but you know my link, it sets up a second mail folder, that one has labels that work, but the INBOX label shows empty :p
<kbmonkey> ooooh
<kbmonkey> but the Gmail/All Mail label works
<Kilos> nuvolari, do i now scroll down to create for this google site thing
<kbmonkey> this is too cool
<Kilos> it shows my site
<kbmonkey> did you create one Kilos? 
<nuvolari> Kilos: hmm, not sure how the rest of the site stuffies work on elinks
<Kilos> does it now want to topen a new site or is that the place for this 100m thingie
<Kilos> no man i talking about my yola site i think its showing here
<Kilos> lol it says mileyssite shared with everyone in the world
<Kilos> but thats at yola no google?
<kbmonkey> yola?
<Kilos> cant scroll to create it goes past
<Kilos> Maaz, kilos.site
<Maaz> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com/
<kbmonkey> thanks nuvolari for recommending alpine! you the best!
<Kilos> dunno how that linked to google
<Kilos> cant scroll to create or click it
<Kilos> i give up now
<Kilos> head thumping
<Kilos> grr grr
<kbmonkey> sjoe sounds like a problem Kilos 
<Kilos> lol yeah they want me to use a standard browser
<Kilos> swines
<nuvolari> :D got my folders worknig at last :P
<nuvolari> no problem kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> Kilos: hang on
<nuvolari> let me check
<kbmonkey> via the Message [I]ndex?
<Kilos> ok
<nuvolari> Kilos: ok, what do yo uwant to do? I can see your site at https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite
<kbmonkey> il look now now Kilos 
<nuvolari> Maaz: kilos.site is http://mileys-site.yolasite.com and https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite
<Maaz> nuvolari: I already know stuff about kilos.site
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget about kilos.site
<Maaz> nuvolari: I didn't know about about kilos.site anyway
<nuvolari> Maaz: kilos.site is http://mileys-site.yolasite.com and https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite
<Maaz> nuvolari: I already know stuff about kilos.site
<Kilos> what site is that nuvolari 
<Kilos> when did i create that sight al google
<nuvolari> Kilos: long ago :P
<Kilos> is that a 100m site
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> pissed again
<nuvolari> it says posted june 23, 2010
<Kilos> too much coffee\
<Kilos> wow
<nuvolari> by you oom Kilos :P
<Kilos> but cant be anything in it
<Kilos> ok so,is that a 100m one
<Kilos> or another website
<nuvolari> Kilos: it's that one
<nuvolari> the 100mb one
<Kilos> oh are they not a new thing
<nuvolari> how do you mean?
<Kilos> well thats last year already
<Kilos> is that what i must use to get tara to post songs to
<nuvolari> Kilos: well, that is your personal one
<nuvolari> the ideal would be that she creates her own, then give you the link to download
<nuvolari> otherwise you can give her permission to post to your site
<Kilos> oh cant you post to my one
<Kilos> lol thats what i mean
<nuvolari> ye, you just need to, say, create a special page which only certain people can see
<nuvolari> and then allow her to modify that page
<nuvolari> because as it is now, anyone can view stuff
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i stuck in the help and dunno how to go back
<Kilos> thats fine if its music from her. i dont mind sharing then i dont have to give youtube links to evryone
<nuvolari> cool
<nuvolari> but you still need to give her permission 
<Kilos> but how do i get out of the help and go back
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> Kilos: in elinks?
<Kilos> and how do i give permission to her and yous
<Kilos> yip in elinks
<nuvolari> doesn't it go back when you press left-arrow?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> ja slim seun
<Kilos> now how do i give permissions
<bakuman> 0_0
<Kilos> hi bakuman 
<bakuman> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> ender hehe i membered
<bakuman> haha yea, damn, cant get a thing past you :)
<Kilos> lol thats because its not 24 hours yet
<nuvolari> Kilos: hmm, gimme a sec, need to check
<Kilos> k
<nuvolari> google rocks
<Kilos> i need to give you two and the fly and gussie permissions for now
<nuvolari> and if my phone decides to get a life, I can verify myself :P
<Kilos> are you using elinks nuvolari 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ye oom, I need to be able to tell you if it's possible :P
<nuvolari> *using elinks
<Kilos> i dont get mail to fone as well
<Kilos> dankie seun
<nuvolari> I don't believe it. 
<Kilos> im at 992k data so gotta do it without too much hunting
<nuvolari> they are awesome
<Kilos> lol waht
<nuvolari> I colud log in
<nuvolari> *could
<nuvolari> ag no :-/
<kbmonkey> sorry guys ill see you laters :)
<nuvolari> Kilos: it looks like you'll need to use a normal browser just to enable the permissions
<nuvolari> cheers kbmonkey 
<Kilos> toods kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> happy alpining
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> eish
<bakuman> so what are you guys doing?
<nuvolari> Kilos: the permissions link is not clickable in elinks :-/
<nuvolari> bakuman: helping uncle Kilos to get his site going
<bakuman> oe... is there something up yet?
<Kilos> in elinks browser bakuman 
<bakuman> why on elinks?
<Kilos> to save data bakuman 
<Kilos> ver limited here
<Kilos> 2m per day
<bakuman> im not exactly with you. are you trying to view your own site with elinks, or make it elinks friendly so other people can use it?
<Kilos> i need to use elinks to go there cause a normal browser eats data
<bakuman> ah, is it easier thank using lynx? cause that could also work
<Kilos> and i need to set my site there to get music from my daughter so i can wget it and not need to go to youtube
<bakuman> cool
<Kilos> have you heard her sing bakuman 
<bakuman> would not know who she is
<Kilos> can you go youtube
<bakuman> yea
<Kilos> sec i look for the link
<Kilos> eish i lost it somewhere i ask nuvolari 
<Kilos> nuvolari, do you have tara's youtube link please
<nuvolari> hmm, need to have a look, hang on
<Kilos> i lose things day to day
<Kilos> sorry bakuman 
<bakuman> haha its fine :)
<Kilos> she is in aus
<Kilos> never met her yet
<Kilos> we met on facebook near 2 years ago for the first time
<bakuman> ah cool :)
<Kilos> bakuman, i think this is it
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmLemlIDCl0
<Kilos> had to plug in external to find it
<Kilos> the song to watch is I will always love you in the xfactor audition
<Kilos> http://saveyoutube.com/watch?v=dXP2GdqYCOM
<Kilos> or that one maybe bakuman 
<Kilos> i get lost
<Kilos> if you have cap probs wait for nuvolari to verify
<bakuman> haha ok :)
<Kilos> youtube isnt shy to use data
<Kilos> its for adsl uncapped peeps
<nuvolari> Maaz: tara.link
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> :?
<nuvolari> Maaz: tara.link is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmLemlIDCl0
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<Kilos> ty nuvolari 
<Kilos> bakuman, ^^
<Kilos> zeref, you seen my brat?
<zeref> brat??
<zeref> oh
<zeref> ummmmm, no
<Kilos> you havent got data probs hey
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmLemlIDCl0
<bakuman> telkom 8gb
<bakuman> have 500mb for last few days
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> too much backlog to read this late at night
<bakuman> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hiya fly
<Kilos> you free now
<Kilos> or work tomorrow
<superfly> Kilos: free, today was my last day
<Kilos> yay
<bakuman> i still have 1 hectic week lest
<bakuman> *left
<Kilos> thats good bakuman 
<bakuman> wrote today, report monday, presentation wednesday
<bakuman> lol, top comment: She can actually smile and﻿ sing at the same time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> she can sing hey
<bakuman> yea :)
<Kilos> she has now entered The Voice Aus as well
<bakuman> ok, time to clean up, i was in the roof earlier, so very dusty, cheerz
<Kilos> cheers bakuman 
<nuvolari> Maaz: tara.link is https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/tara
<Maaz> nuvolari: I already know stuff about tara.link
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget tara.link
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: tara.link is https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/tara
<Maaz> nuvolari: If you say so
<nuvolari> Maaz: tara.link
<Maaz> nuvolari: tara.link is https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite/tara
<nuvolari> :>
<Kilos> dankie boetie
<nuvolari> Kilos: ^^ piekfyn
<nuvolari> plesier oom!
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> lol, dit was alreeds reg
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> sigh
<nuvolari> o wag nee
<nuvolari> ok. anyway. it's done
 * nuvolari hands zeref a glass of sugar water
<nuvolari> what's wrong za?
<nuvolari> er, zeref 
<Kilos> zeref, you use 8ta contract hey
<nuvolari> Maaz: Kilos.site
<nuvolari> Maaz: kilos.site
<nuvolari> :?
<Kilos> saw they doing 3g for R149
<Maaz> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com/
<nuvolari> maaz!
<Maaz> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com/
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> just being slow
<Kilos> dunno if its contract as well or pay as you go
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget kilos.site
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: kilos.site is http://mileys-site.yolasite.com and https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it
<Kilos> well done nuvolari you are a star'
 * nuvolari skitter
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Kilos: talking about sterre, sunday afternoon we saw Patricia Lewis on the beach :P
<Kilos> superfly, when you going stateside
<Kilos> she cute hey
<Kilos> full of life
<superfly> Kilos: we leave on Monday evening, and get there on Tuesday evening
<nuvolari> lol if you say so oom :P
<Kilos> enjoy every minute superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: ek sal so probeer oom
<Kilos> nuvolari, is she fat now?
<nuvolari> whoot! my sis is visiting form Australia from the 29th of november
<Kilos> yay tell her bring debs with
<nuvolari> Kilos: nope, she's just never been my kinda woman :P
<nuvolari> shame, my ma verlang baie
<zeref> Kilos: no
<Kilos> only her nose is too big and she bietjie voor op die wa
<zeref> I'm cell c :P
<Kilos> but thats show biz
<nuvolari> lol? her nose? I've never noticed her nose
<zeref> nuvolari: being compiling a program and fixing errors the whole day
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jy is stout
<Kilos> waar kyk jy dan
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> nuvolari: does she have as much cleavage in real life? it's about the only thing you see when you google for "patricia lewis"...
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you naughty too
<Kilos> look at her nose
<Kilos> she is breast feeding a baby
<superfly> Kilos: no, I just couldn't remember what she looks like, so I googled for her
<Kilos> ya ya
<superfly> and oom, breastfeeding has nothing to do with the size of a woman's bosom
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> the get full
<Kilos> they
<Kilos> but she has always been well endowed
<Kilos> cant bump her nose against the wall
<Kilos> eish look at the time
<Kilos> no wonder i am swaying onna chair
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<nuvolari> bwahahaha superfly 
<superfly> nuvolari: ?
<nuvolari> well, nothing popped out, that I noticed
<superfly> hahahaha
<nuvolari> she and her hubby and the kid was out for a walk along the beach, so no bathing suit
<superfly> nuvolari: she wears plenty form-fitting, low-cut dresses from what I see on teh Google
<nuvolari> superfly: ya, especially for her shows
<nuvolari> but I guess that's to take people's attention off her brain :P
<nuvolari> I don't think there is too much in there
<nuvolari> but I might just get in trouble for saying that
<superfly> hahaha
 * nuvolari rather keeps quiet
<nuvolari> ok, bedtime
 * nuvolari out
<superfly> me too
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> night superfly 
<superfly> night nuvolari
<superfly> don't be so much of a stranger
<nuvolari> :-/ Can't promise much. Tough weekend ahead and work coming out of my ears
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-29
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty buddy
<Maaz> Dont get familiar now Kilos
<kbmonkey> gah, been trying to get online for an hour :p damn skyrove, what a load of horseradish
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey had similar hassles with voda after last nights storm
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> mailed you
<kbmonkey> well I don't see why as their hotspot runs off dsl in the background. 
<Kilos> pc probs
<kbmonkey> their portal page has some strange javascript redirects and it's just really flakey :D
<kbmonkey> yes I saw you emailed me, ill check it out!
<Kilos> thier pcs and servers or whatever they use arent linux
<Kilos> you can download those mags if i remember right
<Kilos> their
<kbmonkey> yes I have a collection of the mags already, got the special python issues too
<Kilos> ah its nuvolari 's buddies
<Kilos> ah clever lad
<kbmonkey> wow I am so glad my text mail works, this will help a lot!
<Kilos> explain the text mail thing
<Kilos> do you still use your old email providers
<Kilos> hi zeref bakuman 
<magespawn> gone again
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn whats gone
<Kilos> oh him
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> his wireless seems worse than broadband
<magespawn> bit weird 
<magespawn> i have not had a problem with skyrove
<Kilos> hows things going by you lad?
<Kilos> what is skyrove
<Kilos> kbmonkey also is having probs with them today
<magespawn> wifi hotspot provider
<magespawn> good have time today to sort out the mythbuntu sound
<Kilos> how far can one receive a signal from these wireless goodies
<Kilos> i tried a search with my cell but it doesnt seem to see any
<Kilos> dunno if you have to enter the address first or what
<Kilos> kbmonkey, wb
<Kilos> magespawn, is also having skyrove probs
<magespawn> no if you are within range then you should see them
<magespawn> i have not had a problem with skyrove
<magespawn> kilos ^^^^
<magespawn> it is wifi so depends on the equipment typically only within the establishment
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, use ^space in alpine to skip between words ;)
<kbmonkey> I have strong skyrove signal and their portal page always loads, but mostly it loads to a point then stops. 
<kbmonkey> some really flaky system they run ;P
<Kilos> kbmonkey> gah, been trying to get online for an hour :p damn skyrove, what a load of horseradish
<kbmonkey> ^^ exactly
<magespawn> that might be a dsl problem
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> life in the IT world
<kbmonkey> it worries me that the network isn't secured
<magespawn> that is a big problem means all passwords are sent in the clear
<magespawn> firesheep
<magespawn> firefox add on that allows you to sniff passwords and usernames over wireless networks from anyone connected to that hotspot
<Kilos> eish thats not clever in todays world
<magespawn> yup there are all sorts of programs but that one allows any one hacker or not to do it
<kbmonkey> like wireshark
<kbmonkey> just set promiscous mode on and see what's flying through the air. scary stuff
<Kilos> is there no way of getting secured at least from your end
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wait
<kbmonkey> depends, gmail uses ssl so that is secure
<kbmonkey> but irc for example, is not.
<Kilos> i saw in a linuxtips mail that you can block you pc from being pinged to stop that
<Kilos> will that work
<kbmonkey> that will only hide your presence, security through obscurity
<Kilos> i see if i still got that mail
<tumbleweed> anything that's not encrypted can be sniffed
 * kbmonkey sniffs
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> smells like rain
<Kilos> morning tumbleweed 
<magespawn> morning tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> anything that's encrypted can possibly be intercepted (although a security-concious user would notice) by an active attacker who man-in-the-middle attacks the user
 * tumbleweed waves
<magespawn> yup and when on unencrypted wireless the password and user name are sent unencrypted 
<Kilos> whew dicey
<tumbleweed> magespawn: not entirely sure what you maen by that. what username and password?
<tumbleweed> unencrypted wifi is just a particularly easy medium to sniff in, but the same problems exist no matter how you are connected to the internet
<magespawn> when on wifi logging into say facebook - that user name and password
<magespawn> aye tumbleweed.
<tumbleweed> facebook's login page itself uses SSL, but once you're logged in, you don't use SSL any more, so your cookie can be sniffed and someone can impersonate you
<tumbleweed> but your password itself isn't exposed
<magespawn> they guy who made firesheep was particularly concerned about public wifi though
<kbmonkey> ssl also means its encrypted between server and client?
<magespawn> and if you are using the https setting?
<kbmonkey> the issue is that many sites do not use ssl/https
<tumbleweed> magespawn: that would help a lot :)
<magespawn> thats what i set up and lost the use of a whole lot of face book apps lol including the one from nashua to over tech advice to people
<magespawn> take a look here www.takethislollipop.com next time your are logged into facebook
<magespawn> scared the daylights out of my wife
<magespawn> then you might just tighten up the security
<magespawn> this is cool http://mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/37130-quiet-cellular-antenna-technology-for-ska.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<Kilos> magespawn, is it text and can i wget it
<magespawn> not sure
<magespawn> hold on
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> antennae info i like
<Kilos> used to build antennae for ham frequencies back in the day
<magespawn> here is the link on codepad
<magespawn> http://codepad.org/J0o1D9PI
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> wow one second
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> kbmonkey, wb
<nlsthzn> Good morning Uncle Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> thx Kilos :)
<magespawn> Kilos did you get it?
<Kilos> yes ty magespawn but will read when offline otherwise it also goes for data for some unknown reason
<Kilos> dunno about the codepad way but html ones always go to the site for something
<magespawn> maintaining connection and the adverts on the page do not help at all
<Kilos> so when offline i read them and copy paste to a file then delete the html link
<magespawn> back again not sure what happened there
<Kilos> its all over
<Kilos> even Vince-0 went and came
<Vince-0> I was offline since last night - just woke up!
<Kilos> oh my goodness sorry Vince-0 morning
<Kilos> lol @ kbmonkey 
<Kilos> over 1000 ks
<Vince-0> just got battlefield3 so 3am vibes - this game is the best
<Kilos> on ubuntu?
<Vince-0> negative - win7
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> imo thats all windows is good for
<Vince-0> ur a militant activist!
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> true, but it runs virtualbox for linux/bsd tests
<Kilos> used to love playing war games
<Vince-0> actually, ubuntu media pc is on tv - runs m0n0wall VM for traffic shaping
<Kilos> on tv where?
<Kilos> learned something new today
<Kilos> some usb ports on the same usb card are faster than the rest
<magespawn> usb 2 and such has backwards compatibility
<magespawn> just fired up a Pentium-s 133mhz
<Kilos> hi Waceman 
<magespawn> its alive *creepy horror type voice
<Kilos> whats a pentium s magespawn  where it fits in the speed cue
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> very slow think 10-15 years ago
<magespawn> most phone laugh at this pc
<Kilos> before pentium 1 and 2
<magespawn> think so 
<magespawn> brb
<Waceman> Howdy Kilos
<Vince-0> tv in livingroom
<Waceman> Kilos: turns out after ubuntu 9 doens't support Legacy nVidia...
<Waceman> but I wanted to ask the kbmoney if he could think of naything else
<Kilos> aw thats not lekker
<Kilos> he was here just now
<magespawn> kilos was launched in 1995
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> uses a serial ball mouse
<Kilos> similar to the old 486 with 40m cpu and 40m ram
<Kilos> yeah i had that
<Kilos> was my first prob with ubuntu getting the mouse to work
<Kilos> and no usb ports
<magespawn> after that if your friends had a 486 you where king of the hill with this baby
<Kilos> ya ha ha ha
<Kilos> but will work as a server
<Kilos> and play dos games
<magespawn> yup will be fun to see what i can do with it
<magespawn> still needs mouse drivers lol
<Kilos> asked my boet to leave me his i5 lappy in his will
<Kilos> he just laughed. his 7 years younger
<Kilos> there was a big job making mouse work
<Kilos> took weeks
<Kilos> on ubuntu 8.10
<Kilos> had many pages of written instructions
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<magespawn> this is for those with uncapped connections http://planefinder.net/
<magespawn> show a real time map with commercial planes
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<Kilos> had to use sudo nano commands
<Kilos> was a b ig job for a noob
<magespawn> good way to learn though
<magespawn> it does not even have a network connection
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> if you dont forget
<magespawn> i will have to dig out a network card
<Kilos> lee sharp on the lists just said to me get a usb mouse
<magespawn> no usb ports
<Kilos> ya me too
<Kilos> only after i got the mouse working did i eventually get a usb card to plug in
<Kilos> here i find an old command i wrote down for sound i think
<Kilos> sudo modprobe snd-sb (tab,tab  to list more)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> are you still using the machine
<Kilos> yeah inna storeroom at the back
<Kilos> an upgraded 386 as well
<Kilos> not using sorry
<Kilos> still have
<Kilos> feeding the rats now
<Kilos> hehe magespawn found some pages of serial mouse commands
<magespawn> also have pentium -mmx running at 200mhz
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> nagedid you win with the seriel mouse
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<bakuman> tempa vs tp-link gigabit swithces, R225 8-port tempa, R329 8-port tp-link
<bakuman> is tp-link n ekstra R100 werd?
<bakuman> oops tenda
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> weirdest of weird
<Kilos> i got to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and all thats there is a partial folder and a lock file
<Kilos> supposed to be all archived packages
<Kilos> i been robbed
<Kilos> thank heavens for rsync to external
<Kilos> be back this evening
<kbmonkey> I see you got your site up Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah kbmonkey nuvolari helped
<Kilos> actually did it all
<Kilos> hey 
<Kilos> wait i catch you
<Waceman> kbmonkey: how's it going?
<kbmonkey> hi Waceman 
<kbmonkey> I had wifi troubles this morn so gave up after an hour of trying :p
<Waceman> ah man, annoying
<Waceman> thanks for showing me those debian articles.. they were very helpful...
<Waceman> but alas, I don't think x server supports my card no more
<Waceman> kbmonkey: can I tell you the steps I took? :)
<kbmonkey> I can't promise anything but let us try ;)
<Waceman> thanks :) OK I used the steps from this article: http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDriversNvidiaWay
<Waceman> 1. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Waceman> 2. export CC=gcc-4.4 (because the installer requires both nVidia kernel and linux kernel to have same gcc)
<Waceman> 3. sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.15-pkg1.run (says install script failed... do I want to continue.. select 'yes' and installs fine)
<Waceman> 4. modprobe nvidia (then went and inserted that line into file: /etc/init.d/rc.local so that it loads nVidia every reboot)
<Waceman> 5. create xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Waceman> So I did all those steps, rebooted... screen flashes and get an error and have to boot into graphics safe mode
<Waceman> This is what the error looked like: 
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
<Waceman> (EE) No drivers available
<kbmonkey> soz ran out of juice
<kbmonkey> internet juice 
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> did you get that link Kilos 
<Kilos> nossir
<kbmonkey> Waceman lets see
<kbmonkey> did you try any of the other methods in that page?
<Waceman> I wrote it all out ;)
<Waceman> thanks  OK I used the steps from this article: http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDriversNvidiaWay
<Waceman> 1. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Waceman> 2. export CC=gcc-4.4 (because the installer requires both nVidia kernel and linux kernel to have same gcc)
<Waceman> 3. sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.15-pkg1.run (says install script failed... do I want to continue.. select 'yes' and installs fine)
<Waceman> 4. modprobe nvidia (then went and inserted that line into file: /etc/init.d/rc.local so that it loads nVidia every reboot)
<Waceman> 5. create xorg.conf in /etc/X11 19:48:31
<Waceman> So I did all those steps, rebooted... screen flashes and get an error and have to boot into graphics safe mode 19:49:49
<Waceman> This is what the error looked like: 
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
<Waceman> (EE) No drivers available
<kbmonkey> no i mean, did you try the alternative drivers? like vesa, nv or nouveau?
<kbmonkey> http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
<kbmonkey> see that one, its a different page 
<kbmonkey> perhaps try one of the free drivers
<kbmonkey> that page also has other methods (apart from running .run )
<Waceman> I think it automatically uses versa.. and the open gl screensavers work, but are quite slow.. but for now .. that's what I'm using
<kbmonkey> hmm yes then its not using your card fully
<Waceman> how will I know what it's using?
<Waceman> there's no xorg.conf in X11 now?
<Waceman> I reformatted everything
<Waceman> what other methods besides .run? :)
<kbmonkey> section #3 troubleshooting #3 hardware acc doesnt work
<kbmonkey> http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
<kbmonkey> there are a couple methods there, try the free drivers
<kbmonkey> can you run glxinfo?
<Waceman> no, I have to install it again, what was that command?
<Waceman> oh wait it says :P
<kbmonkey> pls use pastebin
<kbmonkey> pastebin.com
<kbmonkey> for anything more than 3 lines
<kodez> hello everyone. how's your saturday
<Kilos> hi kodez  ok here ty
<kbmonkey> hi kodez 
<kbmonkey> its halloween and all spooky outside
<Kilos> lol
<Waceman> ok, what do you want from the glxinfo output?
<kbmonkey> does it error?
<kbmonkey> paste all of it 
<kbmonkey> in pastebin.com pls
<kodez> hi kilos, how are you? i've been offline for quite sometime. what's?
<kodez> where can i learn more about starting a linux user group?
<Kilos> ok here ty kodez , and you?
<Waceman> ok, it's on my other pc... gonna try set up IRC on that... 
<kodez> kilos, i am in good shape and spirit
<Waceman> Do I use Jabber?
<Kilos> good
<kbmonkey> ooh no thats fine Waceman 
<kbmonkey> simply if glxinfo errors then your drivers are not setup
<kbmonkey> but if it shows all kinds of info, then drivers are fine
<kbmonkey> what monitor do you have? crt? lcd? 
<Waceman> says direct rendering: yes
<Waceman> crt
<kbmonkey> could be the default resolution is too high for your screen
<kbmonkey> iirc there lines we can put in xorg.conf to make it use a specific resolution
<kbmonkey> also consider a faulty card :(
<Waceman> iirc - what?
<kbmonkey> if i remember correctly
<kbmonkey> :D
<Waceman> this is what tumbleweed found: The 71 and 96 series of proprietary nVidia drivers, as provided by the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx packages in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, are not compatible with the X.Org included in Ubuntu 8.10.
<Waceman> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes
<Waceman> this is what tumbleweed found: The 71 and 96 series of proprietary nVidia drivers, as provided by the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx packages in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, are not compatible with the X.Org included in Ubuntu 8.10.
<Waceman> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes
<Waceman> this is what tumbleweed found: The 71 and 96 series of proprietary nVidia drivers, as provided by the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx packages in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, are not compatible with the X.Org included in Ubuntu 8.10.
<Waceman> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes
<Kilos> kbmonkey_, wb thats really a bad connection hey
<Waceman> lol
<kbmonkey> ran out of credit
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> thx :)
<Kilos> kodez died  same time
<kbmonkey> oh okay Waceman I see
<kbmonkey> thats a tricky one, we need expert help here
<Waceman> and who's that expert? ;)
<kbmonkey> try the #ubuntu support channel?
<Waceman> ok
<kbmonkey> Im by no means an nvidia expert, I got mine working by accident after many days of struggling :P
<kbmonkey> I mean, if the drivers are not compatible with xorg, then what..
<Waceman> well, I reckon I just leave it... 
<kbmonkey> try the nouveau drivers
<kbmonkey> theyre free ones, not from nvidia
<Waceman> how can I see which one's I'm currently using?
<Kilos> kodez, wb
<kbmonkey> I'm not too sure, there is a way, the wiki may say?
<kbmonkey> its a _lot_ of reading, but well detailed
<kodez> kilos, thanks. i'm using my laptop and it switches itself off if the fan is not working
<kbmonkey> doesnt glxinfo tell the version driver?
<kbmonkey> kodez someone told me other day the same problem
<kbmonkey> they bought a laptop cooling stand, now it has now problem :D
<kbmonkey> no*
<kodez> i don't have money at the moment to buy other stuff. i hope to buy another laptop as this one is already old
<kbmonkey> you never know Waceman perhaps those alternative drivers work on the older cards!
<Waceman> yeah.. .can't find which one's I currently have
<Waceman> can't find it in glxinfo
<Kilos> Waceman, try letting a fan blow onto the lappy
<Waceman> a fan? 
<Kilos> even put 2 rulers under lappy to lift it a bit so air can flow under it too
<Kilos> eish sorry Waceman 
<Kilos> was meant for kodez
<Waceman> :)
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> kodez^^
<kbmonkey> thats a good idea Kilos! elevate it and blow a desk fan underneath it
<Kilos> yeah
<kodez> no problem kilos
<Kilos> i dunno where they get the horrest but thats where you wanna cool
<Kilos> hottest
<kodez> i just need to start generating an income in order to build my computer studio
<kbmonkey> is blerry horrest today! ;D
<Kilos> lol
<Waceman> no one every responds to me in #ubuntu...
<Kilos> you have to just be patient Waceman 
<Kilos> some times it takes hours
<Kilos> Waceman, try explain your prob nicely to them so they dont have to first ask questions
<Waceman> ok
<Waceman> thanks
<kbmonkey> sorry I dont have that experience to see the solution Waceman 
<kbmonkey> but try those other methods
<kbmonkey> just in case
<Kilos> wace and also bump them every hour or so by doing a /me then repeat you request
 * Kilos like this
<Kilos> Waceman, ^^
<Kilos> i am sure they all wait for someone else to help first as well
<kodez> i just started to blog today. i will be happy if some of you can visit my blog (kodexz.blogger.com) and let me know what you thing
<Kilos> no other place is helpful like ubuntu-za
<Kilos> as soon as i get data i will go look  kodez 
<kodez> thing = think
<kodez> thanks kilos
<Waceman> kodez: page doens't load for me?
<Waceman> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> there must be someone else in the world that has had that problem
<kodez> let me check what's the problem. it was working well earlier
<Kilos> you cant be alone
<kbmonkey> have you tried the ubuntuforums Waceman ?
<kbmonkey> bound to be someone there who had the same problem
<Waceman> I've searched them.. but at this stage I'm calling it ;p
<Waceman> found on the forums people saying the driver isn't support any more
<kbmonkey> that's why you used an older one
<kbmonkey> maybe the debian forums
<octoquad> hello hello :)
<kbmonkey> hi hi :)
<Kilos> hiya octoquad 
<Kilos> does anyone here have admin rights on ubuntu-za
<Waceman> Kilos: sudo ubuntu-za ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> in the channel
<octoquad> Kilos: for the site?
<Kilos> yeah ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> someone helped the fly with stuff there last week but i forget who
<kodez> i am sorry to post a wrong link the correct one is http://kodexz.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> Maaz, kodez .blog is <reply> http://kodexz.blogspot.com/
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<kbmonkey> cool kodez checking it out :)
<Kilos> grr
<kbmonkey> woof
<Kilos> Maaz, kodez.blog
<Maaz> http://kodexz.blogspot.com/
<Waceman> nice man - when's the next update? kodez
<kodez> kilos, i wish to learn to create my own bot. maybe she will be Maaz girlfriend, lol
<Kilos> kodez, get an ibid
<Kilos> lotsa work setting up i think
<kodez> kilos, what's an ibid?
<Kilos> its the software for a bot
<Kilos> program 
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install ibid
<Kilos> Ibid is a multi-protocol, general purpose, instant messaging chat bot written
<Kilos> in Python. It aims for a naturalistic interface rather than strict-syntax
<Kilos> commands.
<kbmonkey> Kilos now you taught _me_ something!
<Waceman> who's the bot in this channel?
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> maaz
<kbmonkey> Maaz is our bot
<kbmonkey> Maaz tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<Kilos> Maaz, are you female
<Maaz> Come on, be realistic. I'm a Bot
<Waceman> lol, I had an annoying conversation with Maaz
<kodez> thanks, i will google it. i will write something about it
<Waceman> we were definitely not on the same page!
<Waceman> lol
<Kilos> you need a stable internet connection too i think
<Kilos> i also chatted to maaz when i first came here
<Kilos> Maaz, are you male
<Maaz> No. Us Bots are above that human failing
<Kilos>   maaz is my clever bot buddy
<kbmonkey> kodez you do python then?
<kbmonkey> I been learning some lately
<octoquad> Maaz, what is 1 + 1?
<Maaz> octoquad: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> Maaz, add 1+1
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> twit bot
<Kilos> Maaz, add 1 and 1
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> grrr
<octoquad> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, add 1 + 1
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<octoquad> Maaz, sum 1 + 1
<Maaz> octoquad: Huh?
<octoquad> Maaz, you are awesome!
<Maaz> octoquad: I already know stuff about you
<Kilos> lol
<octoquad> Maaz, like...?
<Maaz> octoquad: Huh?
<octoquad> hehe
<Kilos> i spent lotsa time with him in the beginning thinking it was someone trying to be funny
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<octoquad> lol
<kbmonkey> wrote a mxit bot long ago, acted like a private chatroom for mates
<Kilos> the guys must have hosed themselves at mthe fool n00b
<kbmonkey> also could play word games, fun times
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<Kilos> think
<kbmonkey> thunk?
<Kilos> what if Waceman takes that old driver and opens it to see all the insides and does the same with a later driver
<Kilos> will one then be able to fix the driver
<kbmonkey> he's using the proprietary driver, which means the source code is not open
<kbmonkey> so no he cant :(
<Kilos> or there must be a tool available to convert .run to .deb
<kbmonkey> that is why proprietary drivers are bad. otherwise somebody would have fixed it long ago
<Kilos> as alien does for rpm and tar.zip to .deb
<kbmonkey> i think the .run is it's own kind of setup
<kbmonkey> nothing that we can convert
<Kilos> Waceman, 
<Kilos> if you near to someone with lotsa linux distros
<Kilos> try redhat or mint or one of the others to see if they get the card going then use alien to convert that driver to .deb
<octoquad> what card is it?
<Kilos> there must be a way
<Kilos> old nvidia
<Kilos> v10\
<Kilos> mine is v5
<octoquad> has he tried downloading a the drier directly from the nvidia site?
<Kilos> something with a 10 anyway
<Kilos> yes thats a .run file and wont work
<Kilos> he has been trying for a week now
<octoquad> define wont work....
<octoquad> not installing properly, does install properly but can't be used etc...
<Kilos> so he must stick to nouveau drivers then
<octoquad> rb
<Kilos> ya
<octoquad> i mean brb
<Kilos> installed but not activated
<octoquad> os/distro
<octoquad> ?
<Kilos> yeah one of the other linux systems
<Kilos> but if that card worked with karmic then maybe just to modify a karmic driver to work in lucid
<kbmonkey> eish that's getting into some heavy stuff
<Kilos> Waceman, ibid is in synaptic if you wanna read up on it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah will teach wace lekker
<Kilos> then he can be the driver guy here
<kbmonkey> wasn't it kodez asking about the bot?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> someone
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> head no clever today again
<kbmonkey> i properly thunk no can 
<Kilos> thats why i say one of the other distros might have one and alien is in synaptic
<kbmonkey> does mint have driver
<Kilos> his prob is getting other linux os's to try
<Kilos> one musta done something 
<Kilos> suse rehad mint and how many more
<Kilos> where is Waceman ?
<Kilos> Waceman, cooooweeeee
<Kilos> oh my fell asleep
<kbmonkey> indeed
<Kilos> Waceman, ping
<Kilos> thats why i like xchat if you pm someone you can ping with a button
<Kilos> some ctcp or something ping
<kbmonkey> you're crazy Kilos 
<kbmonkey> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why
<kbmonkey> dunno, takes one to know one I guess!
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> did you see ping
<Kilos> * Ping reply from kbmonkey: 1.58 second(s)
<kbmonkey> 1.58 seconds
<Kilos> how did you ping
<kbmonkey> i write /ping kilos
<Kilos> see ctcp ping
<Kilos> oh /ping
<Kilos> say you sorry, i not crazy
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> Hey kbmonkey , Li
<nlsthzn> Hey kbmonkey , Kilos 
<nlsthzn> lol
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn o/
<Kilos> you well neelsie
<nlsthzn> Hehe
<nlsthzn> Always good thanks
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> dunno how long you been lurking , but you couldnt resist hey
 * nlsthzn is pondering a blog again... but this time doing it the hard way (setting it up on a server etc. for the learning experience)
<kbmonkey> man, where else could you install a music player with less than 400kb :]
<Kilos> on a cell
<kbmonkey> not event!
<kbmonkey> even*
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> too much python :p ha ha
 * nlsthzn doesn't care about the size of the player... only the quality of the music
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> ha ha
 * Kilos likes vlc
<Kilos> for all media
 * nlsthzn will rather not say, don't want the mono bashing to start again :p
<Kilos> even works on winsucks
<Kilos> lol
 * kbmonkey wants a biscuit
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Kilos> we been too busy
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> no wonder i spitting cotton wool
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<kbmonkey> i feel too tired to stare at a screen
<Kilos> go sleep man
<kbmonkey> good idea matey
<kbmonkey> I'll catch you'all soon
 * nlsthzn will have some tea now...
<nlsthzn> brb
<Kilos> sleep tight kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> same that side Kilos, nlsthzn, sweet dreams of error free days!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see yas morrow
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-30
<nlsthzn> o/
<Guest7780> hy
 * Kilos waves
<Kilos> morning superfly and you other few
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Good morning Uncle Kilos :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hi Waceman 
<Waceman> Hey man
<Waceman> Had a power failure yesterday
<Waceman> how you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> we had voda and mtn dead here
<Kilos> voda showed only one bar on cell but irc still worked
<Kilos> but all seems good today
<Waceman> what area are you in Kilos
<Kilos> just west of pretoria and you
<Kilos> lo sdehaan 
<Kilos> Waceman, you gonna give up with that graphics card?
<Waceman> near Randburg (Johannesburg)
<Kilos> ah
<Waceman> I also have bad signal
<Kilos> broadband?
<Kilos> the cellphone service providers have really got bad in the last few months
<Kilos> Waceman, i dont know what all you missed last night here. it didnt show you disconnected when the power went off there
<Kilos> had a few ideas but most likely crazy ideas
<Waceman> yeah, used to have a 3G here... but find ADSL much better value.
<Kilos> are you uncapped
<Waceman> I'm capped, but R29 a gig
<Waceman> sometimes they give me an 2 gigs for the price of 1
<Waceman> Do you think I should upgrade to 11.10 and Gnome3 on my other computer (newer than the one giving problems)?
<Kilos> ok if you brave try get one of the other linux distributions and try get that graphics cards drivers the use alien in ubuntu to convert it to .deb
 * Waceman nVidia Legacy driver issues. Installed 71xx from nVidia website as this was the only pack which supports my GeForce 256 DDR. When my Ubuntu 10.04 reboots, screen flashes and gives error: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
 * Waceman (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
<Waceman> sorry
<Waceman> wrong channel ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Waceman> what you think of Linux Mint?
 * nlsthzn thinks it is very green
<Kilos> does the other pc work with lucid?
<Kilos> Waceman, if you can get to the nvidia forums you might find someone that can convert that .run driver to .deb for you then it should work
<Waceman> ok
<Waceman> which one's lucid?
<Kilos> 10.04
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu releases
<Maaz> Kilos: ubuntu releases are 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat), 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<Kilos> thats what you are musing now isnt it
<Kilos> 10.04
<Kilos> nlsthzn, knows and plays with the other linuxes so he will know which use .rpm and .tar.gz
 * nlsthzn is a noob and shouldn't be trusted with power tools 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> Alien allows you to convert LSB, Red Hat, Stampede and Slackware Packages
<Kilos> into Debian packages, which can be installed with dpkg.
 * nlsthzn is having no joy with his VBox guest, slowest download speeds ever :'(
<Kilos> thats not nice nlsthzn 
<Kilos> even the ahabs got hassles
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I have never used Alien... so I can't comment on it but if I have choice I would use a PPA and secondly a deb specifically for the version of Ubuntu I am using
<nlsthzn> My net speed is OK... I am able to download fine, but my guest OS in Vbox is struggling for some reason
<Kilos> yes nlsthzn but we looking for a nvidia driver for a card that ubuntu doesnt support anymore
<nlsthzn> AFAIK most nvidia divers are backwards compatible so new drivers support older cards etc... (but then also only to a specific age I guess)
<Kilos> so i thought if redhat LSB Stampede or slackware have a driver for it he can convert it to .deb and use on ubuntu
<Kilos> yeah his n10 is no longer supported
<Kilos> i have a n5 so not even gonna try get drivers
<Kilos> v5 
<nlsthzn> I suspect that if flashy graphics isn't required the generic vesa driver should be enough...
<Kilos> just use with nouveau drivers
<Kilos> he wants the extra speed
<Kilos> im used to a slow pc
<nlsthzn> Well, I hope he gets it sorted out then :)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Waceman, how big is that .run driver
<Waceman> is' about 10 mb
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> install alien then right click the driver and see if you can open/convert it with alien
<Kilos> maybe you lucky
<Kilos> i used alien to convert a .tar.gz and it worked
<Kilos> most tools in ubuntu work
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<Kilos> late nights in the big city wear you out hey?
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> nope, I took trains and minibuses the whole day yesterday to cape city and walked quite a bit :)
<Waceman> thanks Kilos
<kbmonkey> okay not whole day, half a day
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> hows alpine working out for you nuvolari? wonder if it does rss
<Kilos> he still sleeping, or checking out chicks onna beach
<kbmonkey> it's pouring here whole morning.
<kbmonkey> like yesterday, but by 10am it was blue skies
<Waceman> kbmonkey: what area in ct do you stay?
<kbmonkey> I am in Obz atm
<Kilos> lotsa rain in that place
<kbmonkey> tomorrow I'm moving into a new place, I think Rondebosch
<Kilos> OBz?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> hope its better
<kbmonkey> observatory
<kbmonkey> well it's cheaper! staying in backpackers isn't cost effecctive
<Kilos> did you check first if you get internet connection there
<kbmonkey> no
<Kilos> lol
<Waceman> I used to train at planet fitness in claremont... ;p
<Kilos> should be the first thing you check even before if the floor is clean or not
<Waceman> haha
<kbmonkey> no Kilos, I've stayed in some dingy places and believe you me I'm tired of dirty floors ;)
<Waceman> Is there a way to make an iso of one's current OS setup? Cuz I want to play with something, and if it breaks would like to revert back?
<kbmonkey> opted for nice house mate with garden and open plan kitchen. I'm a geek, I will *always* find internet no matter what!
<kbmonkey> yes Waceman you can make a live CD from your current system
<kbmonkey> but its purpose is for something else. rather make a system backup that you can restore
<Kilos> yes there is wace
<Kilos> re something or other
<Kilos> remastersys
<kbmonkey> making a live cd is more complicated than what you need Waceman, rather go for backups
<Waceman> ok
<kbmonkey> linux is nice because you can literally clone your hard drive bit-by-bit to a file, and restore it just the same as if nothing happened
<Kilos> yeah kbmonkey but its the trying to get away from broadband thats important
<Waceman> kbmonkey: how do I do this backup? ;)
<kbmonkey> lets see Waceman 
<Kilos> you get spare drive Waceman 
<Kilos> external maybe
<kbmonkey> do you have a external drive with space equals to your disk
<Kilos> lol
<Waceman> yup
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> rsync
<Kilos> what is on the external
<Waceman> data ;)
<Kilos> what does thepc see the drive as
<Kilos> i have got the command to suit my external
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /media/storage/packs/
<Kilos> made a storage partition on the external
<Kilos> that will save all the packages you have downloaded so far
<Kilos> then a smallish partition called backup
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /home/ /media/backup/home/
<Kilos> i hope i havent missed anything
<Kilos> lemme just connect external and check
<Waceman>  ok thanks
<Kilos> i think you have to manually make the packs and the home folders on the external then just give the right paths
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> maybe you can just make home and packs folders on the external without partitioning the external
<Kilos> should be able to and then just put the right path in the command
<Kilos> then when you clean install again you reverse the commands and run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as well i think
<Kilos> then you should have you system close to what it was before
 * kbmonkey is back
<Kilos> kbmonkey, wb
<kbmonkey> Waceman, dd is a command that copies to and from disks and files
<Kilos> i gave him rsync kb
<kbmonkey> no
<Kilos> didnt you see
<kbmonkey> rsync synchronizes two directories
<kbmonkey> i saw, but not recommended
<Kilos> ok i show you what i gave him
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ /media/storage/packs/
<Kilos> to save all downloaded packages
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /home/ /media/backup/home/
<kbmonkey> why only downloaded packages? he needs to backup his entire system
<Kilos> and that for home backup
<Kilos> that first one copies everything in cache
<Kilos> archives i mean
<Kilos> the after new install you reverse the commands and update upgrade
<kbmonkey> and what about root / ?
<kbmonkey> the system files
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> did it here and only used data to get update
<Kilos> between 20 and 40m i think it was
<kbmonkey> because if the system files change, you need to backup those too ;)
<Kilos> i suppose you can rsync root too
<Kilos> never done that
<kbmonkey> not quite, /proc /sys and /dev are special files
<kbmonkey> it works, but you need to know how to handle those
<Kilos> does the dd command do all that
<kbmonkey> but for one command that clones your drive to a file, dd is king
<kbmonkey> rsync was used to tape backups, home files etc
<Kilos> ok look at my command and make it a dd command and i try that next time i install
<kbmonkey> is it ubuntuforums.com or .org?
<kbmonkey> you can clone your entire drive, reformat, install a completely new OS, and at the end of the day, restore your cloned drive like nothing has changed
<kbmonkey> I'll find a good link... :D
<Waceman> kewl :)
<Kilos> ok give the command
<Kilos> full command with path to my external
<kbmonkey> rsync is great to backup /home because it only copies files that changed, so it's quick. dd takes longer, but it's more failsafe
<Waceman> I found a page on dd
<Waceman> but I don't really want to back up and restore 120GBs
<kbmonkey> rsync you need to consider file ownerships and permissions. dd just copies everything as is
<kbmonkey> oh, is your / not on it's own partition?
<Kilos> i only used dd once to clean everything off a drive with faulty boot sector and make it like a new drive
<kbmonkey> I dd my 120gb often, lol
<Kilos> whew
<Waceman> I have nothing on my system... the only cost is time... to re install it from the CD... and then Bandwidth to download all the updates (about 150mb)
<kbmonkey> how many hard drives in your machine wace? you can backup to a second hard disk, much quicker
<Kilos> rsync will save the bandwidth
<kbmonkey> yes thats where Kilos's cmd saves bandwidth! the right tool for right job :D
<kbmonkey> give us the link to that rsync page you found?
<Kilos> i dont use more than 40m for the sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> man rsync
<Kilos> i got it all from inetpro
<Kilos> i didnt know how to work out the paths
<Kilos> or what must go where
<Kilos> and the rsync of home even remembers you contacts in pidgin and evolution etc
<Kilos> works very kiff
<Kilos> there is also a backup tool called dejadup
<Kilos> but the rsyncs of home and archives works kiff
<kbmonkey> it sounds like he wants to try system changes, so needs a system backup, not just a data backup
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i dunno if the others use home
<Kilos> only used ubuntu
<kbmonkey> others?
<Kilos> like mint or centOS etc
<Kilos> other distros
<kbmonkey> Waceman http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<kbmonkey> see how to do a full hard disk copy
<kbmonkey> you can also only copy a partition, so if your / is separate you can only backup that
<kbmonkey> be warned, double check your commands! :)
<Waceman> kbmonkey: someone on the Ubuntu channel said I should have everything with ubuntu in it uninstalled
<Waceman> I only had nvidia-common and modeliasis - which as far as the descriptions read, say it's for detecting which card I have and finding the right drivers...
<Waceman> so I've removed them all. .and I'm tempted to install the 71xx drivers again... but if it doesn't work, then I have to reformat everything
<Kilos> eish
<Waceman> sorry, ^^ everything with nVidia uninstalled
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Waceman, when you boot do you get options to do recovery
<Waceman> ya, "graphical safe mode"
<Kilos> you can do recovery from an earlier on
<kbmonkey> see that link Waceman, that will backup/restore your entire disk
<kbmonkey> do it over night, from a live CD, to an external
<kbmonkey> then you can try the 71xx drivers :)
<kbmonkey> if it breaks, boot the live Cd again, and restore your system to before
<Waceman> quicker to just redo everything ;)
<kbmonkey> use the bs=8M option, to copy chunks of 8MB
<Waceman> this installer says I must remove nouveau 
<kbmonkey> brb
<Kilos> maybe nouveau conflicts
<Waceman> ya I think it does
<Kilos> how did you remove nvidia 
<Waceman> with synaptic
<Kilos> do you have aptitude installed
<Kilos> i use the aptitude purge command
<Waceman> oooh awwww... I'm removing some nouveau thing and it seems to be wiping out my entire system....
<Kilos> ok my desktop
<Kilos> lo SubOracle wb
<kbmonkey> Waceman when you remove a package and it tells you 'we need to remove these too', make sure 'ubuntu-desktop' is not in the list!
<Waceman> lol - this is going to be dramatic!
<Kilos> yeah i done that too. very frightening
<Kilos> Waceman, can you get a terminal if you ctrl+alt+f2
<Waceman> ya... still uninstalling everything. I don't want to interrupt it
<Kilos> ok if screen blank afterwards get in terminal and install ubuntu-desktop
<Waceman> ok thanks
<Kilos> geez kbmonkey thats frightening when the desktop disappears like that hey
<Kilos> have you done it
<Waceman> whoooopa! There goes the desktop
<kbmonkey> not that I remember, but I probably did worse lol
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> ... and that is why you read what dialogs tells you, _especially_ when running commands as ROOT!
<Kilos> i have done it twice in synaptic by just glancing through what synaptic says it must remove
<Waceman> what's that full command Kilos: ubuntu-desktop?
<Kilos> yeah i have learned the hard way
<kbmonkey> I don't use synaptic, because it hides that list of items from initial view
<Waceman> now it wants to download like 100mbs
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Waceman> that's what I did
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> Waceman it probably needs to download because installing from the CD does not cache the setup files on your PC
<Waceman> reformat
<kbmonkey> do you have the CD?
<Waceman> yes
<Kilos> does it not use the packages in the archives?
<Waceman> gonna reboot and reinstall
<Waceman> dunno
<kbmonkey> kewl :)
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> apt-cdrom can add the cd to your archives
<Kilos> Waceman, did you do the rsyncs to external
<kbmonkey> but just reinstall if you keen :)
<Waceman> nope ;)
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> you have no files on that install anyway right?
<Kilos> always save all packages then you dont need to download them again
<kbmonkey> where do they live again Kilos ?
<Kilos> pta
<kbmonkey> /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Kilos> ya thats it
<kbmonkey> wow I have 880MB of archives! o_O
<Kilos> save all of that with the rsync command
<Kilos> saves stacks
<Kilos> i got 2g
<Kilos> half are unneccesary i suppose but at least they dont need to be downloaded again
<kbmonkey> if I get hold of the repos Kilos i'll send them to you on dvd ;)
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> will get my sons pc to install them with
<Kilos> do you know the link to get the repos
<Kilos> then ian can get them at work
<Kilos> i dont have a dvdrom on here pc too slow
<kbmonkey> i don't, check ubuntu wiki they tell you where to get them
<Kilos> but ian comes to visit every few months and if he can get the link to get the repos then it wont cost at all
<kbmonkey> ftp.is.co.za more than likely mirrors it, as Symmetria 
<Kilos> i looked but cant figure out what to get
<Kilos> there nothing saying repos
<Kilos> its a site for clever guys
<Kilos> but you paying for bandwidth so dont use it for repos. there aremany gigs one never uses
<kbmonkey> you probably looking in the wrong place. its just like being an investigator, P.I. Kilos on the job!
<kbmonkey> search the wiki.ubuntu
<Kilos> lol ya but its data gone everytime you change pages so i couldnt get the right link
<kbmonkey> whose data?
<Kilos> mine while trying to find the repos so i could give ian the right link
<kbmonkey> sorry I don't understand what you mean :)
<Kilos> like if you go look for the repos
<Kilos> what you want isnt on the first page
<kbmonkey> I'm still confused what you mean Kilos, sorry
<kbmonkey> perhaps google can help you?
<Kilos> i wanted to give him the link directly to repo download as he hasnt got time at work to look through strange stuff
<Kilos> google not my friend
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> arg, why does ftp say illegal port command when I ls :(
<kbmonkey> sorry Kilos I cant help you because my ftp is being a little naf
<Kilos> np kbmonkey ty
<kbmonkey> try ftp into ftp.is.co.za they should have the repo mirror there
<kbmonkey> there's no single file download afaik
<kbmonkey> its more a collection of files 
<Kilos> will get ian to stay after work one night and try figure it out
<kbmonkey> just ftp them, its easy
<Kilos> ftp?
<kbmonkey> then you use one of the apt- commands to add them to your local archives
<kbmonkey> Maaz define ftp
<Maaz> kbmonkey: ftp \ftp\, FTP \FTP\([e^]f`t[=e]*p[=e]"), prop. v. t. [imp. & p. p. {ftp'd} or {FTP'd} ([e^]f`t[=e]*p[=e]d"); p. pr. & vb. n. {FTPing} or {ftp'ing} or {ftp-ing} ([e^]f`t[=e]*p[=e]"[i^]ng).] [acronym from File Transfer Protocol.] (Computers) To send from one computer to another by means of the standard file transfer protocol (ftp); as, he ftp'd me the file yesterday. [acronym]  Note: The participle forms have not been standardized,
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> wow there is more pronunciation than explanation. thanks maaz
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> if you type ftp
<kbmonkey> you can connect to a remote pc and transfer files to/from it
<Kilos> but voda will still use data
<Kilos> now im lost
<kbmonkey> sure
<kbmonkey> but is hosts mirrors via ftp protocol
<Kilos> you mean ian must ftp it
<kbmonkey> im just saying this so ian knows where to look
<Kilos> but he on win7
<kbmonkey> ask ubuntu
<kbmonkey> no probs :)
<Kilos> 2 years ago a guy got me 20g of repos from a varsity in pta
<Kilos> dunno how he did it
<Kilos> took all for karmic i think it was
<Kilos> didnt need to do file by file
<kbmonkey> file by file? no need for that, ftp can copy all files at once
<Kilos> aw wacedied
<Kilos> will ask ian to look at that site ty kbmonkey hopefully he can work it out for ocelot repos
<Kilos> <kbmonkey> where do they live again Kilos ?
<Kilos> whose they
<Kilos> ill be back tonight. be good guys
 * nlsthzn is an id 10 t
<kbmonkey> error
<kbmonkey> PEBKAC error
<kbmonkey> can't be as bad as RIM going down for days ;D
<Guest6837> what is ubuntu?
<nlsthzn> :)
<bakuman> now Guest6837 will never know
<Kilos> Waceman, you winning
<Kilos> ?
<Waceman> Hey Kilos... I was installing 10.04 again and on 90% got another power failure... Then went to my gran for lunch ;p
<Waceman> so now I'm on 58% ;)
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> grans always make lekker chow
<Waceman> haha indeed!
<Waceman> She said I needed to deb that .run file and then modulise the linux headers to a kernel  version of 2.6xx and then use the defibulator to expand the inner vortex of the millenial quantum division... i.e., throw the pc out the window
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just run if with default graphics
<Waceman> bingo!  haha
<Waceman> I think that's been the solution all along...
<Kilos> and you running 10.04 on your other pc too hey?
<Waceman> I've got a laptop and and a pc... laptop is this one, it's got 11.04 on it.. it flies! pc is the old beast, with 10.04 being installed on it
<Kilos> ah
<Waceman> The only thing that pulls me back to windows is Office... but I'm sure you can run that with wine right?
<Kilos> whats wrong with libreoffice
<Waceman> eish, it's ugly ;)
<Kilos> or openoffice
<Waceman> ok boet, I'm going for a run.. chat soon!
<Kilos> lol what do you do with office
<Kilos> cheers
 * bakuman hates libre + openoffice as well
<Kilos> evening all
<bakuman> hi
 * bakuman hates libre + openoffice as well
<Kilos> oh my
<bakuman> office + wine
<bakuman> it takes long so open and the spreadsheet is useless
<Kilos> then you have to have the ms office cd hey?
<bakuman> yea
<bakuman> but al least it works
<Kilos> and its so cheap
<Kilos> i actually have 2003 and 2007 here on external but never use office
<Kilos> thats for clever pepeps
<Kilos> peeps
<Kilos> and office jacks
<bakuman> i got office 2010 for R200, but havent installed it yet
<Kilos> and businessmen as well i suppose
<bakuman> i use latex mostly now anyway
<Kilos> if i disappear donder and bliksem killed me
<Kilos> or vodacom at least
<Kilos> better get some coffee quick
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
 * bakuman sluit nader om die koffie te steel
 * bakuman gryp die koffie en hardloop
<nuvolari> o/ howdy
 * nuvolari sit bakuman agterna en steel die koffie terug
<bakuman> too bad dis al lankal op..
<bakuman> of is dit...
 * bakuman hardloop verder bet die regte koffie wat onder sy baadjie weg gesteek was
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> ok fine! ek sal maar my roomys eet
<bakuman> :(
<nuvolari> ek kan dit deel as jy die koffie sal deel?
<bakuman> ok... :\
<Kilos> long power off
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> julle ouens praat hond uit 'n bos uit
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> goeienaand Kilos
<inetpro> and good evening everyone else
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Waceman> Kilos: Coffee Plz
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ask maaz man
<Kilos> he the coffee bot
<Waceman> guess what... I removed all nvidia drivers... and nouveau, and restart and my screen boots into a higher resolution
<Kilos> hurry Waceman you get 4 mins then you too late
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> wow
<Waceman> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Waceman: Done
<Waceman> using nv driver set
<Kilos> is that old driver installed Waceman 
<Waceman> not 3D support though
<nuvolari> ah, people r back
<Waceman> that old driver still didn't work
<Waceman> I don't think there's support for it
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
 * nuvolari skep vir bakuman roomys in en wag vir sy koffie
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> hallo oom kilos!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro, Kilos and Waceman!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie inetpro en daar
<inetpro> hmm... been a busy weekend so far
<inetpro> will need the week to rest so I can be ready for the next one
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats a change
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, way to much rush in life, time to slow down
<nuvolari> ditto. for me, time to slow down and get a lady
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> :-/ unfortunately it sounds easier than it is for me
<Kilos> life can be hard on a single man
<Kilos> Waceman, then just leave it on default
<Waceman> yeah I think that's the best
<Kilos> or invest in a graphics card if you really want it better\
<Kilos> as i say my card is older than yours  but you get used to things a bit slow
<Kilos> your lappy is spoiling you
<Kilos> you should try a p3 with 512m ram and gprs
<Kilos> will slow things down a bit for you
<Kilos> sigh power failures suck
<bakuman> :(
<Kilos> maybe nother one coming. raining quite hard
<Kilos> inetpro, reen dit daar ook
<Kilos> i didnt even get to drink my coffee and the power died
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<Kilos> Maaz, virtue
<Maaz> Virtue is a grace
<Kilos> Maaz, grace
<Maaz> A naughty little brat that would'nt wash her face
<inetpro> Kilos: klaar gereen hier
<Kilos> aan en af hier en elke keer wat die weerlig klap gaan die krag af
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> ons het Vrydag aand deurgeloop
<Kilos> how lyk jou groente
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: die groente lyk pragtig
<Kilos> mielies ook
<Kilos> ??
<inetpro> Kilos: groener as wanneer ek ureum gooi
<Kilos> reen is selle ding
<Kilos> stikstof
<inetpro> yep, te lekker
<Kilos> hoe like die mielies wat geslaan was
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> lyk
<inetpro> nee wat, alles weer mooi
<Kilos> mooi
<inetpro> die mielies was darem nog klein
<inetpro> groei vinnig daar uit
<Kilos> ek bly vir jou
<inetpro> net die wind was so bietjie erg Vrydag nag
<Kilos> ja baie
<inetpro> baie bloeisels en klein vruggies uitgedun
<inetpro> avokados, neute en litjies
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> maar miskine goed so
<inetpro> miskien
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man avos is nooit genoeg nie
<inetpro> minder vrugte beteken groter vrugte
<Kilos> gewoonlik ja
<inetpro> en gesonder 
<inetpro> net die sterkes bly oor
<Kilos> survival of the fittest
<inetpro> net so
<Kilos> famielie almal gesond daar?
<inetpro> mag nie kla nie
<Kilos> mooi
<inetpro> net die kar wat so bietjie siek is en my moed in my skoene laat sak
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> gasket geblaas, valves los, ens, ens
<Kilos> eina
<inetpro> ag wat, daar's 'n ou wat weet hoe om die ding weer piekfyn te kry
<inetpro> die wet van transvaal is ongelukkig nog hier om te bly
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> en murphy is nooit ver nie
<inetpro> weet nie hoekom het hulle hom nie getransformeer nie
<Kilos> as dit kan verkeerd loop , sal dit
<Kilos> ons moet die vent slag
<inetpro> vir seker
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: hier begin dit nou weer reen
<Kilos> ons het die water nodig
<Kilos> dit was darem droog gewees
<inetpro> baie
<Kilos> lo Guest3987 
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, you musnt scare them off
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> who nuvolari 
<Kilos> oh lol
<Kilos> wb Waceman 
<nuvolari> o/ g'night
<Waceman> thanks
<Kilos> night nuvolari 
<bakuman> :(
<Kilos> wassup bakuman 
<bakuman> finishing up report, wil probably finish at about 03:00
<Kilos> ouch
<bakuman> yea, has to be in at 12:00 tomorrow
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> drink lotsa coffee so you dont fall asleep
<bakuman> haha yea
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<nlsthzn> Night all (those still awake :p)
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-22
<DigiGram> more more
<Kilos> morning all of you geeky peeps
<DigiGram> morning Kilos 
<jrgns> morning all
<DigiGram> morning jrgns 
<jrgns> any stories about the Gauteng hail storm to share?
<DigiGram> only a youtube video
<DigiGram> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWzIvuTKmlM
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Vince-0> Haai
<SmilyBorg> hey there
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Who's amped for a Monday!
<SmilyBorg> *grumble grumble*
<SmilyBorg> cant it be Friday already?
<SmilyBorg> I've got the day off on friday
<Kilos> hehe
<SmilyBorg> though I'll still have to be up early
<SmilyBorg> going to home affairs
<Kilos> passport?
<Kilos> or id
<SmilyBorg> then I can have a nap before getting ready for a party in the afternoon
<SmilyBorg> amendments to my ID
<superfly> morning Kilos, SmilyBorg, Vince-0, jrgns, DigiGram and maiatoday
<DigiGram> morning superfly 
<jrgns> DigiGram: quite hectic!
<Vince-0> haai
<DigiGram> yes was very hectic
<DigiGram> luckily in the Free State it was better
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<Kilos> hiya superfly maiatoday 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> how much rain and hail?
<inetpro> Kilos: hi
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm glad we didn't experience the cricket balls falling from the skies as they did in Jhb on Saturday
<Kilos> wow
 * inetpro didn't have hail
<inetpro> just 9mm of rain
<Kilos> ours were like size of 2 beer bottle caps
<Kilos> and 20mm rain
<inetpro> you must see that video of DigiGram above
<Kilos> not much damage only to fruit trees
<DigiGram> rather say the video I have linked to :)
<Kilos> really cricket ball size?
<inetpro> DigiGram: true
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> we had no power for many ours
<Kilos> hours
<Kilos> how many meg is that video?
<DigiGram> will have a look Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<DigiGram> 13.1MB for the 360p download
<SmilyBorg> btw. Photos of the Durban party from Saturday https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/c142k82osntadrdi5nf5bi7mj4g
<Kilos> can i wget it?
<Kilos> im scared of youtube
<DigiGram> kilos do you have youtube-dl on your system?
<Kilos> nope
<DigiGram> I'll try and upload the vid somewhere
<Kilos> ty
<DigiGram> 12.4MB fine?
<Kilos> great ty
<Kilos> hi charl
<Kilos> vn too
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> see me a sir too
<Kilos> must be if maaz says so
<DigiGram> Kilos, http://www37.zippyshare.com/v/25490645/file.html
<DigiGram> you can download the mp4 from that site
<Kilos> ty DigiGram 
<DigiGram> pleasure
<charlvn> whow! what a hailstorm!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charlvn> scary!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<Kilos> hmm one can get a bad headache being outside in that
<Kilos> ty DigiGram 
<DigiGram> Kilos I'm glad that wasn't at my house
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> idiot box will most likely show some on the news tonight
<charlvn> i just installed ubuntu 12.10 inside vmware
<charlvn> i am quite surprised at how fast it is compared to the beta 2 build
<charlvn> i wonder if they do some optimisation right before the release or if they compile it differently in some way
<charlvn> i found the beta2 of 12.10 to be significantly slower than 12.04
<Kilos> plugin a 3g modem and see if it works
<Kilos> hopefully they fixed the mobile broadband
<Reenen> hi all... often in forums and chat rooms ppl write "correct" themselves with ^d^d^d  (or not ^d, but ^ somethings)  what is the character?  and why?
<Kilos> hi Reenen 
<Reenen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> why you so scarce here Reenen 
<DigiGram> I correct myslef with *
<DigiGram> *myself
<Kilos> the pro and fly used to use that technical way
<tonberry352_> i see what you did there
<Kilos> with /wrong word/right word/ in
<Reenen> I haven't used ubuntu in ages
<Kilos> dunno if it has s in front
<Reenen> it can't play LoL on it
<Reenen> :p
<charlvn> LoL? what is that now again, a name of a game?
<Reenen> yup, league of legends
<charlvn> ah, i thought it was "laugh out loud" :)
<DigiGram> oh, that correction
<DigiGram> s/myslef/myself
<DigiGram> it's called sed
<Kilos> thats it DigiGram 
<Reenen> i don't think I am referring to regex fixing
<charlvn> it even works in skype
<charlvn> it's a easter egg :)
<Reenen> more like VI or VIM type fixing (maybe emacs)
<charlvn> people who really don't have a life use a correction like that... basically people like us in other words
<Kilos> most im peeps use *correct word
<Reenen> yup
<Kilos> lol the fly will kill you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> its the correct way
<charlvn> Kilos: unfortunately i don't use 3g in NL, it's too expensive and usually has a monthly traffic limit, otherwise i could have tested it for you
<Kilos> used to mix my brains up a few years ago
<charlvn> The Right Way (TM)
<Kilos> oh ya charlvn i forget where you are
<charlvn> mobile services here are so bad i hardly use a cellphone
<Kilos> 8ta has brought us into the light with their specials
<charlvn> not bad, just expensive
<Kilos> weird how countries differ hey
<charlvn> at vodafone you literally pay 0,30 cent per minute for calls
<Reenen> well, I use cellc oob... 15c a mb is not great, but it's not that bad either
<Reenen> (out of bundle)
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> lemme look up the rate for vodafone quickly
<Reenen> my vodacom is shoddy at night
<Kilos> i dunno how to work out the 8ta one
<Kilos> 3gig for R146
<charlvn> nice - € 0,33 per Mb
<Kilos> add says R149 but they deduct R146
<charlvn> according to google that converts to R3,73
<Kilos> only 1 gig is inna still hours when i sleep
<charlvn> b*st*rds are insane
<DigiGram> thats what I liked about my iBurst, 20gb at R198 per month
<DigiGram> 1Mbps
<Reenen> I haven't heard anything good about iburst in ages
<DigiGram> well, where I lived it was GREAT
<DigiGram> not gaming speeds, and very slow for downloads, but it was good for browsing etc
<DigiGram> to bad they don't have coverage where I live now
<Reenen> I don't quite understand how their infrastructure works... I thought they just hired stuff from vodacom?
<DigiGram> they operate at a differant frequency from their own nodes
<DigiGram> not sure about the backbone though, that might be outsourced
<not_found> o/
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> got a link for you
<not_found> Hi uncle Kilos 
<not_found> ok
<Kilos> SmilyBorg> btw. Photos of the Durban party from Saturday https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/c142k82osntadrdi5nf5bi7mj4g
<Kilos> i lost the monkeys one. will try find
<not_found> ah ok... thanks
<Kilos> is that the kinda stuff you want for reports not_found ?
<not_found> yes thanks... then I can just add a link to the team report
<not_found> I saw a blog post by maia too... think it was also about durban
<Kilos> ah thats good. i think it must be on kde here. will look when i boot into it again
<Symmetria> sup :)
<Kilos> we got power off from 8am till 4pm tomorrow
<DigiGram> oooh hood luck
<Kilos> yp Symmetria wassup
<Kilos> hood luck be right
<Kilos> brb gonna boot from kde
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: nice job! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun
<inetpro> and even nuvolari was there as well?
<inetpro> wb KilosK
<KilosK> ty inetpro 
<KilosK> im looking for the link the monkey gave for photos yesterday
<inetpro> KilosK: what photos?
<KilosK> maybe i was on maverick
<KilosK> oh the UH they had or something
<KilosK> last saterdays do methinks
<inetpro> hmm... I didn't see that
<KilosK> inetpro, that window on kde with all saved files etc is gone
<KilosK> what now
<inetpro> saved file?
<KilosK> all my commands for iptables are there
<inetpro> saved files?
<KilosK> grrr
<KilosK> kde opens a small window top left of desktop with them things in
<KilosK> normally a desktop
<inetpro> hmm... maybe you just moved to another activity
<KilosK> it normally shows 
<inetpro> click the icon with the 3 colored dots
<KilosK> i dunno what it is called even
<inetpro> three dots are red, blue and green =  activities
<inetpro> then switch to a different activity
<inetpro> KilosK: anyway it sounds like the file you are talking about should simply be in the Desktop folder, that is '~/Desktop/'
<KilosK> they gone. desktop icons i think it be called
<inetpro> if you go to Dolphin the file manager you should just be able to see the files inside the Desktop folder
<KilosK> o wow
<KilosK> now they show on desktop like other os
<KilosK> that small window be gone
<inetpro> KilosK: by default there's just a simple folder view widget which displays the contents of the Desktop folder
<inetpro> so if the widget is gone doesn't mean the files are gone
<KilosK> no the files are all showing like on other operating systems
<inetpro> but the widget typically just displays in the default activity
<KilosK> i went the three dots and said run desktop icons
<KilosK> anyway i see the files, ty inetpro 
<inetpro> wb maiatoday
<SmilyBorg>  inetpro: thanks. it was fun, even though the power went out about a dozen times
<SmilyBorg> trouble is that my laptop battery has given up the ghost so my machine kept rebooting
<maiatoday> thanks inetpro, just messing with my quantal install trying to get the integrated webapps to work
 * inetpro just missed a photo of SmilyBorg
<SmilyBorg> there are 2 photos of me there. though they kinda suck
<KilosK> lol how you just missed it?
<inetpro> hmm... I shall have a look again
<SmilyBorg> it's a pity that more people didnt take photos
<SmilyBorg> but the G+ party mode was really useful for getting photos automatically uploaded to the event page.
<inetpro> ahh, now I noticed
<KilosK> hmm iptables make me mal
<KilosK> can ping 8.8.8.8 from pc2 and pidgin connects but xchat wont
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: so who's the McGyver guy next to you?
<SmilyBorg> Michael Graaf
<SmilyBorg> he was using my knife to flick some little switch in the back of is vodafone netbook in an atempt to get a bootloader
<SmilyBorg> they were trying to see if there was a way to update the ubuntu that is on it
<KilosK> come on goosie how come pc1 isnt allowing irc to connect
<KilosK> xchat and quassel
<KilosK> i can ping 8.8.8.8 and pidgin connexts
<KilosK> grrr
<inetpro> KilosK: ai
<KilosK> the but that stole that desktop icons windows stole irc's permissions too
<KilosK> s/but/bug
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: and did you get it right?
<SmilyBorg> I don't think so. Michael and Wesley were working on it. I was busy with other things
<inetpro> ok
<SmilyBorg> sounds like support for the device has been dropped
<inetpro> strange that it is locked down like that
<SmilyBorg> its an arm7 processor though so it should be doable
<KilosK> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi KilosK
<KilosK> brb
<Kilos> not_found,  https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/c142k82osntadrdi5nf5bi7mj4g
<superfly> Kilos: did you use "sudo route..." ?
<superfly> actually, I presume you would have
<not_found> thx unlce Kilos ... that is the same link as the one you gave me earlier
<Kilos> route -n
<Kilos> sorry not_found 
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, and kbmonkey gave same links then
<Kilos> blame then
<SmilyBorg> kbmonkey ?
<SmilyBorg> Wesley?
<Kilos> oh sudo route add superfly ?
<Kilos> ya weeny
<superfly> Kilos: nevermind
<Kilos> yp i used same three commands that worked yesterday
 * Kilos experimenting too today
<Kilos> trying to make kaaings inna micro
<Kilos> dunno how many of you modern peeps know what kaains are
<DigiGram> nah, to fatty for me Kilos 
<Kilos> no man you cook all the fat out
<Kilos> very lekker on pap
<Kilos> or on armies
<Kilos> sarmies as well
<Kilos> DigiGram, you not an O blood group hey?
<DigiGram> O- why?
<Kilos> normally O are the meat eaters
<Kilos> protein peeps
<Kilos> not many dont like fatty foods
<DigiGram> yeah I know, but I don't like oily and fatty foods lol
<zeref> herro, has anybody tried Gnome ubuntu 12.10?
<Symmetria> dammit
<Symmetria> I wanted to buy 2 new tyres for my car
<Symmetria> but I cant find stock anywhere in the country of the tyres I need :(
<Symmetria> which means I may now have to replace all 4
<Kilos> eish that sucks
<Kilos> put 2 new ones on back wheels
<Kilos> no matter if they different make to front ones
<Kilos> always put best tires at the back
<Symmetria> heh, kilos may have to do that, I refer to run same brand front/back but I may have to go seperate brands front/back
<Symmetria> kilos heh, back tyres are fine, I gotta replace the fronts 
<Symmetria> and cant rotate, car uses different size tyres front/back
<Kilos> put back tires on front and new ones on back
<Symmetria> cant do that :)
<Kilos> oh my
<Symmetria> its either replace the fronts and run different front/back or replace all 4 
<Kilos> wider at the back?
<Symmetria> :P and at the cost of these tyres, replacing all 4, like, no :p
<Symmetria> 255/40/R18s on the front, 225/35/R18s on the back 
<Kilos> narrower at the back?
<Kilos> thats weird
<Symmetria> heh, front tyres cheapest I can get in the country are pirellis right now, at R4200 a tyre
<Kilos> eina
<Symmetria> back tyres, cheapest is also pirelli, and those cost R5500 a tyre :p
<Symmetria> so if I replace the whole lot, Im looking at almost 20 grand
<Symmetria> lol, still a lot cheaper than going michelin :p
<Kilos> ouch
 * nuvolari peeks in
<nuvolari> o/
 * Kilos waves to nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom?
<Kilos> ja danke seun en met jou?
<nuvolari> ek leef oom! dis goed so :> Het niks om oor te kla nie
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> magespawn: ping
<nuvolari> a hangout at an ubuntu hour is a good plan, but the interwebs are very bad where we meet
<nuvolari> Kilos: gaan oom na 'n release party toe?
<Kilos> nee seun
<nuvolari> ag jinne, ek't die naweek die 32-bit repo's gecopy in plaas van die 64-bit 
<Kilos> te veel  werk eintlik al kon ek
<nuvolari> nou sit ek met 50-something gig wat ek nie gaan gebruik nie
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> daar sal iemand wees wat 32bit nodig het
<Kilos> as jy nie die spasier nodig het nie
<Kilos> spasie
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
 * Squirm spied nuvolari at the party
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> and weeny?
<Squirm> I'd have liked to go :/
<Kilos> aw you didnt go
<Kilos> how did you spy him then
<nuvolari> howdy Squirmish
<nuvolari> how are you?
<Squirm> I saw a pic or 2 on G+
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> I'm wondering the same thing oom Kilos :P
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> nuvolari: damn tired. lightning hit the school on Saturday night and took out a lot of stuff
<Kerbero> :(
<Kerbero> that's bad
<Squirm> so today was busy 
<nuvolari> that sucks :-/
<Squirm> Kerbero: thankfully we have fibre between different section. still took out a few switches, our router, and a few video splitters
<Squirm> along with a little bit of wall
<Kerbero> lol wow
 * Kilos goes for supper
<Kerbero> rich school if you have fiber
<Squirm> it helps in situations like these
<Squirm> and we're by no way have the most expensive school fees
<nuvolari> lekker eet oom Kilos 
<Squirm> s/we're/we
<Squirm> Kerbero: fiber isn't that expensive
<Kerbero> been thinking that same now yes
<Squirm> on Wednesday we paid R12pm for 12core
<Kerbero> but the thing is you need switches that support it
<Kerbero> and they are expensive
<Squirm> find 100M media converters
<Kerbero> but not really anymore
<Kerbero> o
<Squirm> it's not a switch, all it does is convert fiber to ethernet
<Kerbero> and you buy the fiber in the correct lengths?
<Squirm> Kerbero: we buy them with the connectors spliced
<Squirm> so yeah, as close as we can get
<Kerbero> those yellow ones?
<Squirm> yellow?
<Kerbero> yellow fiber
<Kerbero> they use to path datacentres with
<Kerbero> yellow plastice covering on the outside
<Squirm> we buy a fair ammount of ruggedised fiber, cause we use it in pretty much all outdoor situations
<Kerbero> but ok, that is likely a no then
<Kerbero> ok
<Squirm> that's just black
<Squirm> we do have orange fiber path cords
<Squirm> they have no protection
<Squirm> s/path/patch
<Squirm> Kerbero: this is what we get from our supplier
<Squirm> http://www.sybaritic.co.za/store/product_info.php?cPath=100_175&products_id=3746
<Squirm> so using them as a supplier, R500*2 but lets say R10pm
<Squirm> for 2 core
<Squirm> probably less
<Squirm> I don't know what our supplier charges for media converters
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> not bad
<Kerbero> and for R32 more you get a gigabit one
<Kerbero> but then one still needs the mini-gbic modules
<Kerbero> i see
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> those I think are a bit costly
<Squirm> meh
<Kerbero> i have seen ones for R200-300
<Squirm> another R550
<Squirm> TrendNet TE100-MGBFX Mini-GBIC Multi-Mode LC Module
<Squirm>  R557.00 
<Squirm> ok
<Kerbero> good ones yes
<Kerbero> this is actually a good sollution when doing wifi installations with AP's far apart
<Squirm> we have 3 switches whith the gbic modules. so fiber goes directly into the switch. but they are our 3 core switches
<Squirm> Kerbero: bonus: lightning doesn't travel through glass
<Kerbero> jip
<Squirm> so we string our fiber above ground
<Squirm> well, where we can
<Squirm> over roads,etc
<Squirm> our grounds are very spread out
<Kerbero> interesting school
<Squirm> Kerbero: where do you live?
<Kerbero> stellenbosch
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> little far
<Squirm> -29.199487,30.007233
<Kerbero> o0
<Squirm> it's everything to the right of the R103 and North of the golf course
<Kerbero> weird localtion
<Kerbero> hmm
<Squirm> and some a little to the west
<Kerbero> little north and a lot east fdrom here
<Kerbero> that is a pretty river :P
<Squirm> it's horrid
<Squirm> well, dirty
<Kerbero> agricultural school?
<Squirm> no
<Kerbero> but i see what you mean by spread out
<Squirm> we do have a fairly large wild life area
<Squirm> with zebra, blesbok
<Squirm> nicely ourdoor orientated
<Squirm> outdoor
<Squirm> chat a bit later. squash time
<Kerbero> cheers
<Kilos> lo hubx 
<hubx> Hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> ke ke ke
<Kilos> hi the monkey
<Kilos> you under arm scratching again
<kbmonkey> wiff a banana
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> from yesterday i could not ssh, could not get to irc
<kbmonkey> i think 8ta is blocking it
<superfly> hiya kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> but it worked the first few days. confused.
<kbmonkey> hello superfly 
<superfly> wow, I hope Windows 8 isn't going to take as long to install as it is taking to download -_-
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> winsucks installs very slowly
<kbmonkey> It counts in windows minutes ;)
<superfly> Kilos: so far it has taken almost 24 hours to download
<Kilos> oh my so its bigger than win7
<kbmonkey> temporal relativity, time slows down the more you want it to speed up
<superfly> and it's ISO size is almost half the size of Windows 7's, interestingly enough
<Kilos> 3.3gig
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> is your connection sick superfly 
 * superfly is going to give Metro, I mean, the Windows 8 Experience (or whatever they want to call it) a try in a VM
<superfly> Kilos: nope, everything else is wooshing nicely
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> how do you get win8 isnt it a pay before you use thing?
<Kilos> i tried win7 sucks worse than xp
<Kilos> to much security functions to get things going
<superfly> Kilos: just like Windows 7, they have a "preview release" which will work until sometime in January next year
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you can get a 1 year trial if you sign off your first born
<Kilos> ha ha ha rofl
<kbmonkey> he he :)
<Kilos> would even give a new born lamb
<Kilos> wouldnt
<kbmonkey> shame poor lammetjie
<kbmonkey> at least you did not say new born monkey
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wait i gotta find a command
<superfly> kbmonkey: nah, they already have lots of those at Microsoft :-P
<kbmonkey> kekeke
<Kilos>  "sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1"
<superfly> Kilos: that's only if PC2 can't ping 8.8.8.8
<nuvolari>  ah, hier is die apie ook
<nuvolari> howdy kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> g'evening superfly 
<superfly> evening nuvolari
<kbmonkey> hello nuvolari 
<Kilos> maybe it was freenode superfly 
<Kilos> i added M to nick and here now
<Kilos> also on unity not kde as earlier
<kbmonkey> hello SmilyBorg :)
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
<SmilyBorg> :-)
<kbmonkey> i got your pm, I was away.
<SmilyBorg> pm?
<kbmonkey> sorry, highlight
<SmilyBorg> oh
<SmilyBorg> no prob
<kbmonkey> my irssi tells me if anyone used my name while away
 * SmilyBorg nods
<SmilyBorg> I hadnt made the connection until then
<Kilos> kbmonkey, just check your greeter. dont think i been to see wassup there for a while now
<SmilyBorg> arg, closed the wrong window
<Kilos> wb SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> lol
<SmilyBorg> had other rooms set on persistand and autojoin and all the background beeping gets annoying
<Kilos> thats why i like 9 workspaces
<Kilos> ah im only set to bloep on nick said
<Kilos> bloep=more than beep
 * SmilyBorg nods
<Kilos> bell.ogg
<kbmonkey> Kilos, bloep Kilos bleep bleep
<SmilyBorg> pidgin has differnet sounds, but its still annoying
<Cantide> chiptunes?
<kbmonkey> chiptunes <3
<SmilyBorg> but usefull if I'm actualy involved in a conversation
<Kilos> oh you on pidgin too
<Kilos> irc?
<Kilos> or msn mxit etc
<Cantide> sleep time ._.v
<Cantide> good night
<SmilyBorg> irc, gtalk, facebook, yahoo, msn
<Kilos> night Cantide 
<SmilyBorg> all in one
<Cantide> '-'
<kbmonkey> nite nite
<Kilos> wow all in pidgin
<SmilyBorg> I like having a one stop shop so to speak
<kbmonkey> wow that is a lot of socializing
<Kilos> just fb there drove me nuts
<SmilyBorg> had twitter int here at one point but it got to be too much
<kbmonkey> i talk on irc, and i talk to myself, and sometimes to the stuffed penguin
<SmilyBorg> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<SmilyBorg> I cuddle my stuffed penguin
<SmilyBorg> great for those lonely nights
<kbmonkey> but I can't walk the walk, as I'm sitting down atm
<Kilos> why not use xchat for irc SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> on another workspace
<superfly> kbmonkey: rubber duck debugging
<SmilyBorg> I used to use xchat, but I prefer having as few apps running as possible
 * superfly doesn't have lonely nights anymore... these days he wishes he could have a lonely night every once in a while...
<SmilyBorg> also I get to use pidgin on windows for when I use my gaming pc
<Kilos> lol @sup
<Kilos> pidgin rocks
<SmilyBorg> superfly: lately my nights have been very busy, but I'm still not a fan of sleeping alone
<SmilyBorg> but at least thats only some days of the week
<Kilos> kbmonkey, it didnt greet?
<Kilos> cow
<kbmonkey> superfly, I found a nice list of programmer jargon you might appreciate ;) http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/07/new-programming-jargon.html
<SmilyBorg> btw kbmonkey, Andrea has her penguin guarding the front door at the moment
<superfly> SmilyBorg: I have a wife and 2 kids - if I was able to sleep alone, I'd get more sleep :-D
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> I seem to sleep worse now that I stay on my own
<Tonberry> penguin guarding a front door
<Tonberry> mmm
<Tonberry> I like this idea
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> kbmonkey: have you seen the "wat?!" video yet?
<SmilyBorg> one of our lug members made a bunch of stuffed penguins and was selling them for R100 each
<kbmonkey> no I have not superfly 
<SmilyBorg> they are sooooo cute
<superfly> kbmonkey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXEgk1Hdze0
<kbmonkey> Kilos, the bot's idle timeout starts from when it joins a chan. then it resets whenever someone talks.
<superfly> kbmonkey: I now have 3 yellow "rubber" ducks on my desk at work, with a big "WAT?!" note next to them, due to that video
<kbmonkey> if nobody talks for over 5 mins, and someone joins that it has _not_ seen since it's last restart, it greets.
<Kilos> aw KilosM joined there just before you checked
<Kilos> but no one chatted so i dunno wassup
<kbmonkey> i have not ibid setup yet to test it, sorry Kilos :(
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> thanks superfly. im going onto the 8ta sim to check it, my voda signal cant even load my gmail. lol
<Kilos> it only greets in the home channel hey?
<kbmonkey> i hope i can ssh back in, 8ta seemed to block me on that.
<Kilos> superfly, have you figured why win8 is downloading so slow
<Kilos> if it does again fone them kbmonkey 
<Kilos> brb i go see if kde accepts pc2 now
<SmilyBorg> this video is so funny
<kbmonkey> brb...
<Tonberry> he managed to do that without even starting to pick on php
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> surely those resutls are interperator dependant though?
 * Tonberry shrugs
<SmilyBorg> eish and there goes my spelling
<SmilyBorg> oh well, still good for a laugh
<SmilyBorg> quick question, way off topic. Does anyone know where I can get hot water, cold water or machine wash dye by thursday?
<SmilyBorg> preferably in the durban area
<kbmonkey> yey 8ta is working again :)
<SmilyBorg> :-)
<KilosK> yay
<KilosK> something in kde settings superfly 
<KilosK> can ping 8.8.8.8 and pidgin connects
<KilosK> only no irc
<superfly> KilosK: which freenode server is xchat trying to connect to?
<KilosK> it says cycling to next server over and over
<KilosK> then same unknown host maybe you misspelled it
<kbmonkey> superfly, wat! that is just too funny! :D
<superfly> KilosK: well, give me any one of those servers then
<KilosK> it doesnt name them superfly 
<KilosK> hehe
<KilosK> says looking up irc.freenode.net then unknown host
<superfly> KilosK: try "chat.freenode.net"
<KilosK> maybe if i close this xchat that one will connect
<KilosK> ok sec
<kbmonkey> SmilyBorg, how was your monday?
<SmilyBorg> kbmonkey, it was ok. was rather sleepy though. hadn't been sleeping well stressing about saturday
<SmilyBorg> slept much better on saturday night though, but still working through the deficit 
<SmilyBorg> you?
<kbmonkey> it was a long wait at work to get back to my pc. installed a new crunchbang and configuring :)
<SmilyBorg> sounds like fun ;-)
<SmilyBorg> I dont really see the rest of my week being all that restfull, its about as packed as last week
<KilosK> nope same thing
<kbmonkey> lets hope you get better sleep. i find reading a book at night helps distract your brain from those dwelling thoughts
<kbmonkey> busy with the Cryptonomicon
<SmilyBorg> went searching for dye for ropes this evening and couldn't  find any. my mom is helping me dye my hair tomorrow night. seeing Andrea on Wednesday. hopefully dying ropes on thurday, plus packing goodies for friday and painting my nails. Friday morning going to home affairs, hopefully a nap, then getting ready for the party
<KilosK> chat.freenode.net unknown host
<SmilyBorg> I've got a copy of cryptonomicon here somewhere. got half way though it some hears back, but never finished it
<SmilyBorg> I tend to watch tv series untill I fall asleep
<SmilyBorg> or movies
<SmilyBorg> I find with books that my mind caries on going even when my eyes give out
<kbmonkey> funny, I find that happens to me with movies :p
<SmilyBorg> I find it less so with movies, but its even worse with audio books
<KilosK> try reading books on cell
<SmilyBorg> honestly, these days I do most of my recreational "reading" via audio books
<KilosK> makes me yawn after 30 mins
<KilosK> lol 
<SmilyBorg> I'm part way through a book on my cell, but its not great for low light
<KilosK> you mst try them books from gutenburg
<SmilyBorg> at lease I can switch to my tablet, but it's also not optimal for low light
<KilosK> i forget the reader to use, got lekker settings
<SmilyBorg> and after the artical I saw today, I'm a bit woried about getting a kindle
<Tonberry> o
<SmilyBorg> the kindle app for android is prety cool
<kbmonkey> the only audio books i enjoyed are escapepod.org
<KilosK> qioo thingie
<SmilyBorg> but you still get that lcd bleed through of the back light
<SmilyBorg> ooh, I used to listen to escape pod. good stuff
<kbmonkey> the only problem with paperbacks is you cant grep them
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<KilosK> night all of you sleep tight
<KilosK> see you morrow
<KilosK> nag nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell kilosk goodnight!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay, I'll tell KilosK on freenode
<SmilyBorg> brb, need to grab some food
<SmilyBorg> back
<kbmonkey> that was super fast!
<SmilyBorg> hehe, just warmed up a can of woolies soup
<SmilyBorg> kinda lazy tonight
<zeref> huuurrmmmmm
<kbmonkey> also had soup and toasts. mmm
<SmilyBorg> though I seem to be lazy most nights that there isn't someone around to cook for
<kbmonkey> here is my desktop I cooked up: http://postimage.org/image/51ohfssm1/
<SmilyBorg> wow, nice and clean
<kbmonkey> that is the default wallpaper.
<kbmonkey> it runs xfce
<kbmonkey> but im looking to try dwm or something another
<SmilyBorg> hmm, does anyone else get an ad for the We Vibe 3 on that page?
<SmilyBorg> or is it just me?
<SmilyBorg> cool
<SmilyBorg> haven't heard of dwm
<Tonberry> ads?
<kbmonkey> really?! hehe. i have adblock.
 * Tonberry pets adblock
<SmilyBorg> at the bottom of the postimage.org link
<SmilyBorg> hehe
 * Kerbero 's mindfilter blocked the ads out
<SmilyBorg> oh well. at least it's informative, I was only aware of the 2, didnt know the 3 was out
<kbmonkey> pausing adblock, i also get the vibe ad. haha
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<charlvn> good evening
<kbmonkey> i guess my desktop can be considered geek pron
<SmilyBorg> :-) yup
<kbmonkey> clean, smooth and a pleasure to use. ahem, okay next topic :p
<SmilyBorg> hi charlvn
<SmilyBorg> hehe. mmmmm, that could be taken so many ways
<kbmonkey> hello charlvn 
<SmilyBorg> funny, was listening to linux outlaws today and there was talk of but plugs and porn stars and stuff thanks to the unity shopping lens
<SmilyBorg> it seems to do predictive searching as you type so if you are typing "analyser" for instance, you get some interesting results after typing the 4th character
<SmilyBorg> anyway, I supose this channel should probably be kept pg13 or so?
<kbmonkey> yes, it probably should :D
<kbmonkey> lest w suffer the fury of the internet police
 * SmilyBorg nods
<SmilyBorg> oh well, I guess that's what IM is for ;-)
<kbmonkey> lol!
<kbmonkey> I do so miss tiling, as windows overlap others.
<superfly> SmilyBorg: apparently Canonical ceded and added a filter, as well as an "off" switch
 * Tonberry misses 'debian with a nice installer'
<SmilyBorg> last I heard, the off switch turned off internet access for all lenses, so the video lens no longer showed you tube and the picture lens didnt show facebook etc, but that was last I heard
<superfly> Tonberry: I've been toying with the idea of moving to debian
<SmilyBorg> I just uninstalled the shopping lens
<superfly> *shrug* I use KDE, so I don't get to "enjoy" the storm in a teacup
<Tonberry> i switched to KDE as well a few months back
<kbmonkey> lol superfly !
<SmilyBorg> hehe, been trying unity lately due to the llvmpipe thing
<superfly> Kubuntu just doesn't seem to provide a very solid KDE system
<superfly> thinking KDE on Debian might be more solid
 * Kerbero is impressed by lubuntu
<charlvn> hi SmilyBorg, kbmonkey 
<charlvn> +1 lubuntu is getting really awesome
<zeref> hmmm
<Symmetria> ullo :)
<zeref> k, so i need to create an application thats in both in english and afrikaans. is there a tranlation tool that will allows me to convert it to one or the other?
<SmilyBorg> Hey Symmetria
<kbmonkey> hello Symmetria 
<charlvn> hi Symmetria 
<charlvn> zeref: machine translation is really bad - you will need to do it manually
<charlvn> zeref: there are a lot of frameworks you can use though - take a look at gnu gettext for example
<zeref> charlvn: not the code, but the labels, buttons etc
<Symmetria> urgh
<Symmetria> firewalls that timeout tcp sessions that are idle annoy me
 * Symmetria blows up the vast majority of commercial firewalls before modifying the one he runs at home to stop doing that
<Kerbero> indeed
<Kerbero> we have that problem with the fortinet ssl vpn and ipsec vpn we dial to get into the stellenbosch campus
<Kerbero> actually the entire vpn hangs, but stays connected
<Kerbero> so it is a little different
<nuvolari> oh @#$%& *sigh*
<nuvolari> night everyone
<Vince-0> cya
<kbmonkey> oh its *that* time again
<charlvn> zeref: that's pretty obvious :) nobody wants to translate the code
<charlvn> zeref: i was talking about the human language part ;)
<inetpro> good evening
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<charlvn> how's it going
<inetpro> charlvn: good and yourself
<charlvn> very good thanks
<charlvn> just finished hanging up the last curtains
<charlvn> i now have curtains everywhere in my house except the storage room (not that it matters)
 * inetpro likes the idea of the audio books above
<charlvn> reading up...
<inetpro> just installed Audiobooks on me Nexus S
<inetpro> 2,800+ classic audiobooks for free
<inetpro> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crossforward.audiobooks&hl=en
<inetpro> not sure what quality of books you get there yet
<inetpro> some very interesting books indeed
<inetpro> like Exercises in Knitting
<charlvn> that's a good one
<charlvn> good relaxation
<inetpro> :-)
<charlvn> although since i got online i haven't done much knitting :)
<charlvn> now i just browse the internet for relaxation :)
<charlvn> ok i need to go sleep
<charlvn> ciao all
<Squirm> evening
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-23
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos morning oom!
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> :-D
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> power will be off from 0800 till 1600 they say
<Kilos> be good
<Kilos> lol 33 secs superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I'm going to be out of the office most of today anyway
<Kilos> ill sleep the day away
<Kilos> have a good day all
<superfly> thought I'd catch my daily #ubuntu-za dosage now, except there wasn't anyone here...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Squirm, hasnt even started yawning yet
<superfly> Kilos: good move. Wish I could do that
 * superfly is on the train
<Kilos> all good there superfly ?
<superfly> Ya, I'm even wearing shorts today
<Kilos> gonna be a long day without a pc going
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> will cook on gas today
<superfly> Kilos: that's OK, we get to play buzzword bingo
<Kilos> hehe
 * superfly printed out the bingo cards yesterday
<Kilos> did you get youre win8
<superfly> Yes, eventually, and even installed it
<Kilos> what size was the download eventually
<superfly> what a pain
<superfly> 2.4 gigs
<Kilos> horrible hey. linux spoils us for such stuff
<Kilos> ah its nearly a gig smaller
<superfly> The installer was confusing, then it takes FOREVER to boot up
<Kilos> typical
<superfly> And metro is confusing, even for me who already knew what metro is
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> Seriously, this is supposed to be Microsoft's best OS yet?
<Kilos> they say that with everyone
<Kilos> i struggled to get win7 going
<Kilos> so much to change just to install things
<superfly> I was hoping for a little more. Rather stick with Windows 7
<Kilos> i think they gone overboard with security
<Kilos> pity sudo and chown dont work there
<superfly> Kilos: no, they would have to rewrite the way Windows works to drastically improve security, and the last thing they want to do is produce a backwards incompatible OS
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i thought they were gonna make a linux version
<superfly> so they try to bandaid the symptoms instead of fixing the problem
<Kilos> heard that last year
<Kilos> yeah windows comes with a box of bandaids to patch everything
<superfly> Kilos: no, the closest they got to that was Xenix, a flavour of UNIX, which was an unsuccessful project
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> i think it was aimed at businesses, and they preferred going with Sun and IBM
<Kilos> i wish more businesses would go ubuntu
<Kilos> i could enjoy helping secretaries
<superfly> Kilos: it is extremely difficult for businesses to change, especially the bigger ones
<superfly> Kilos: naughty :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> most businesses have only just moved up from XP to 7
<Kilos> ya especially when all their work uses programs designed for windows like with ian
<superfly> And some are delaying *that* move for as long as possible.
<Kilos> the software for the scanner machines are only for windows
<superfly> There is a certain red bank which only allows IE6
<Kilos> xp is useable
<Kilos> wow and ie sucks
<superfly> Kilos: I use Linux at work, and it is proving to be a major asset :-) and I also work with electronics
<Kilos> ya but you can fix and adapt, not many can
<superfly> its not about the OS, but people choose to develop software or Windows only
<superfly> Morning DigiGram
<Kilos> ya thats the prob
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> morning superfly Kilos and others
<Kilos> for businesses to change they would need to hire linux IT guys i think
<Kilos> or learn to use irc
<DigiGram> sjoe nee, a business shouldn't go to Linux
<Kilos> why DigiGram 
<DigiGram> most people can't even install an exe and thats what they are used to
<superfly> Kilos: no, they first need to see that their software runs on Linux, and for the majority of big businesses have already invested millions in software that runs on the Microsoft stack
<Kilos> i hate that .exe
<DigiGram> although synaptic makes it easier, people freak out when the "start" button is called menu and sits on top of the screen
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> DigiGram: I installed 8 last night, they evidently don't have anyone actually installing Windows
<superfly> the installer is confusing
<Kilos> ian found kde more to his liking than gnome
<DigiGram> Haven't tried it yet, guess I will have to some time or another
<superfly> Kaapstad, time to disembark, seeya all later
<Kilos> i think seeing as we have gone dvd size synaptic and some more basic stuff should come preinstalled
<Kilos> toods fly
<Kilos> have a good day
<DigiGram> cheers superfly 
<Kilos> our power will be off anytimeso hold the fort DigiGram 
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<DigiGram> good luck kilos
<Kilos> ty DigiGram 
<DigiGram> one of my friends uses a 1200W UPS on 2 car batteries to power his 1000W PC and 3 24" screens for 3 hours...
<DigiGram> sounds like a plan
<Kilos> i have a ups but battery lasts 2 mins
<Kilos> need to find some treuck batteries
<magespawn> deep cycle batteries
<Kilos> wont car/truck batteries work
<Kilos> i charge this one with my homemade battery charger
<Kilos> charged 
<Kilos> 12v is 12v
<DigiGram> yes car batteries will do
<DigiGram> but deep cycle will be better
<Kilos> whats a deep cycle battery
<DigiGram> cheap UPS's uses alarm batteries, the sealed type that you actually need to top up from time to time
<Kilos> i dunno where you see what kinda ups this is
<Kilos> Tescom SA
<Kilos> got like a motor bike battery inside
<DigiGram> how many VA? 600VA I presume if only one battery
<Kilos> where do you see that
<superfly> morning magespawn
 * superfly is at work
<Kilos> 600va it says on back
<DigiGram> okay yeah, so your UPS won't charge a car battery, but you can use a car battery charger for that when it's depleted, but the power should keep you a while
<Kilos> will try ty
<Kilos> when power is fixed
<DigiGram> I want to test it on outside lights, I don't think the block wave will be an issue, anybody here have the know how?
<Kilos> got 10 mins
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> the screen output should work lights methinks
<Kilos> actually any of them supply 220v
<Kilos> this one has 3 
<DigiGram> yeah I know it has 220V, but your normal power form socket has a sinus wave while UPS power has a block wave
<DigiGram> lights shouldn't be an issue, but I'd like the fridge and freezer to be on UPS as well
<Kilos> but it must work surely if it can power a screen
<Kilos> wow you gonna needs lotsa batteries
<Kilos> inverting power uses lots of power
<Kilos> quite an involved circuit board inside
<DigiGram> yes I know, but those UPS's can supply 550W, I only need to draw like 100W or so from each, for say an hour or two
<Kilos> fridges etc draw lots to get the motor going
<DigiGram> they draw much less that heating equipment
<Kilos> even have a way of making it 3 phase for startup
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> its just the startup that needs more
<Kilos> same as with a car starter
<Kilos> can use up to 100 amps to start turning over
<DigiGram> and a frridge?
<DigiGram> that might be a problem
<Kilos> they got compressors that need to start up
<Kilos> i gave away all my fridge stuff
<Kilos> maybe it will pop into memory some time
<Kilos> used to know all that
<Kilos> i think maybe 5 amps or so to start then drop to 1 amp or 1,5 while running DigiGram 
<DigiGram> eish
<Kilos> one gets inverters that can handle it
<Kilos> not cheap though
<Kilos> but lights are all in the watts range
<Kilos> so lighting should be a prob from a ups
<Kilos> should not
<DigiGram> yeah, my outside lights amount to about 150W
<Kilos> that should work for quite a while then
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Kilos> hey Tonberry 
<Vince-0> Haai Kilos
<Kilos> i did a backup from my kde 12.04 to this unity now i got 10 desktops/workspaces
<Kilos> so much better. the minimise thing makes me mal
<Tonberry> hallo
<Kerbero> o0
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi hilos
<Kerbero> *kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jy moeg?
 * Kerbero is still asleep
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> power gone, see you late avy
<magespawn> hey superfly
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> wow, lots of chatter already this morning
<jrgns> urgh. some help please
<jrgns> in thunderbird there are no folders for my different email accounts
<jrgns> and no junk folder in local folders
<jrgns> any ideas?
<not_found> o/
<inetpro> jrgns: 1. check on the filesystem whether files exist in  ~/.thunderbird/<Profile name>/Mail/ 
<inetpro> where <Profile name> is defined as the Path inside ~/.thunderbird/profiles.ini
<inetpro> jrgns: 2. Check and make sure that you do not have multiple sessions of thunderbird running
<not_found> that sinking feeling when you nuke your windows partition and boot to linux, just to remember that you had all your music/photos/videos on the ntfs partitions to share to both windows and linux... grrrrr
<inetpro> if those files and folders are missing you have a problem
<inetpro> backups?
<not_found> yup... not 100% recent but have all scattered between laptop, phone etc... just annoying as hell
 * not_found kills installs and partitions to easily
<inetpro> eish!
<not_found> but 12.10 is working like a charm thus far...
<not_found> only issue has been that I can't copy over to many GB's before nautilus crashes out :/
 * inetpro just answered two people with different issues and it's all relevant :-)
<not_found> inetpro is da man
<inetpro> not_found: how goes it?
<not_found> kyk noord en voeter voort, thanks, and you inetpro ?
<inetpro> not_found: ai
 * inetpro in the same boat
<not_found> we will get through it inetpro ... we always do it seems :)
<inetpro> sure
<not_found> +1
<not_found> like
<not_found> poke
<not_found> uhm.,.. tweet
<jrgns> inetpro: soz, i stepped out for a hile
<jrgns> inetpro: both of those are fine. The file is there, and there's only one session running
<jrgns> i suspect that i deleted all of the folders (including the account ones) and except for local folders
<jrgns> that seems to throw it
<DigiGram> bye all
<zeref> ...
<Kilos> listen to the falling rain , listen to it fall
<Kilos> evening all of you
<Kilos> lovely people i saw you called inna mails
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<Kilos> hi inetpro wen jy darem
<Kilos> hi psydroid hows things
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi superfly
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<psydroid> Kilos, I've been a bit busy lately but I'm fine, how are things with you?
<Kilos> ok ty psydroid winning here
<Kilos> running unity kubuntu 12.04 and my old maverick
<Kilos> unity+kde
<psydroid> oh cool
<psydroid> I am on kubuntu 12.10 updated from daily, but I'll reinstall it
<psydroid> and get rid of 12.04 in the process
<Kilos> is 12.10 good
<psydroid> I'm keeping ubuntu 10.04.4 on my system since it works fine
<Kilos> lol im doing same with maveric 10.10
<psydroid> yeah, it works well for me except for a problem with usb-audio
<psydroid> hehe
<Kilos> but only probs ive had with 12.04 have been basically getting to use 3g modem
<Kilos> everything else worked i think
<Kilos> but found a link on fixing nm to auto connect and all, so happy now
<Kilos> 12.04 just slower than 10.10
<psydroid> for me 12.04 performed slowly because of broken graphics acceleration, so I'm not going to keep it on my system
<Kilos> ah what graphics card you using
<psydroid> but it didn't have any other obvious bugs
<Kilos> nvidia
<psydroid> onboard amd radeon hd 4200
<psydroid> which shouldn't be that bad
<Kilos> oh and i also have 2 pcs connected via cable wiyhout router
<Kilos> without
<Kilos> have had lotsa fun
<psydroid> ah yes
<Kilos> both pcs use 1 3g modem
<Kilos> the iptables thing was a bit of a head scratcher but the guys helped me sort it
<psydroid> yeah
<psydroid> so it's better to keep a working system in that case
<Kilos> thats maverick on the second pc
<Kilos> hehe
<psydroid> and keep experimenting with newer releases on other partitions or computers
<Kilos> i will wait till our cds arrive from canonical then try 12.10
<Kilos> too much to download
 * bakuman kry dit op SU se local repo's
<psydroid> yeah
<Kilos> SU?
<bakuman> Stellenboshc
<Kilos> ah lekker hey?
<Kilos> but whats improved from 12.04 to 12.10
<Kilos> im looking at lts being a big data saver
<psydroid> which is normally the case
<psydroid> but 12.04 is performing too slowly for me and almost anyone I installed it for due the broken graphics acceleration
<psydroid> with nvidia graphics it's even worse
<Kilos> mine improve after nvidia-current sorted my nvidia card there must be some driver you can use
<Kilos> doesnt it show on extra drivers i think its called
<Kilos> ya nvidia wont help with radeon
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> must be some driver you can get psydroid 
<inetpro> Kilos: ek't darem voor die reen by die huis gekom dankie
<Kilos> sjoe gelukig ne
<Kilos> hard geval hier
<Squirm> <Kilos> Squirm, hasnt even started yawning yet <<-- Was already on my way to Durban
<Kilos> 15mm of so
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> good lad
<inetpro> sjoe, ek dink nie ons het so baie hier gekry nie
<Kilos> i thought that would get an immediate reaction from you
<inetpro> maar ek het gesien hoe die wolke donker word vanaf die suide toe skarrel ek maar huis toe
<Kilos> lekker gereen en sonder hael
<inetpro> mooi
<Kilos> hael nooit as dit van die suide af kom nie
<psydroid> Kilos, it performed slowly on both ati and nvidia graphics, that's why I didn't install this release for anyone
<Kilos> aw thats a shame psydroid 
<Kilos> is 12.10 better?
<psydroid> yes, 12.10 is much better
<psydroid> I've been using it for the past month now
<Kilos> oh thats interesting. could you work out why?
<Kilos> only graphics?
<psydroid> yes, I think it's the graphics stack that works again
<psydroid> I used to work well until about a month before the 12.04 release
<Kilos> i think ill keep 12.04 unity and kde and just experiment with 12.10
<Kilos> so probs started on 11.10 already?
<Kilos> i skipped 11.04 and 11.10
<Kilos> first 2 i skipped since 8.04
<Kilos> the unity thing was too much for me and gnome wasnt same as gnome 2
<psydroid> 11.10 was too buggy for me so I deleted it from my system
<psydroid> ah yes, I can't use unity
<psydroid> it slows me down too much
<Kilos> lol im actually using it here now
<Kilos> but i dont need to rush things
<inetpro> unity has come a long way and is constantly improving
<inetpro> for normal users I would recommend unity any day
<Kilos> mine is lekker now after a backup from kde with 10 workspaces
<Kilos> but still not as fast as maverick
<psydroid> yeah, I just want to use my computer for development, I'm sure it will be useful to many other people
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> always good to have reliable fixes online
<inetpro> 10 reasons why Ubuntu 12.10 desktop blows away Windows 8 http://tek.io/QSDJNB
<inetpro> interesting that you even see articles about Ubuntu on Techrepublic these days
<Squirm> I was at an MS IT Camp all day today
<Squirm> still prefer linux :P
<Kilos> i dash for supper. wbb
<Squirm> there were no BSOD's :(
<Kilos> so magespawn wassup
<hubx> hi there
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<hubx> Did ever hear of club-mate? It is very popular in germany.
<Kilos> nope what is it
<hubx> Its a beverage. Same category as energy drinks (caffeine), but a lot cheaper and its taste better.
<hubx> seems like there were an attempt to bring to SA, but there apparently  not very active atm: http://www.club-mate.co.za/
<Kilos> peeps here drink redbull 
<Kilos> dont give me energy though
<Kilos> i think its all in the mind
<hubx> its taste like pure sugar.
<hubx> yes, i think thats true more like a habit
<Kilos> lol
<hubx> " Slowly the rest of Berlin soaked up Club-Mate to the point where it has now become iconic of the Berlin Culture itself."
<hubx> http://we-are-awesome.com/blog/2011/08/club-mate/
<Kilos> hehe
<hubx> true, everybody in Berlin under the age of 35 drinks it
<Kilos> you going to the release party hubx ?
<Kilos> the gauteng one
<Kilos> you have joined our mailing list havent you?
<hubx> I hope so, but it is the last weekend in SA for a friend.
<hubx> yes, but I didn't receive any mails yet
<Kilos> whew tough decision then
<Kilos> i got 20 today
<hubx> maybe I can convince her to join :)
<Kilos> you missing something
<Kilos> good idea
<hubx> oh congrats :)
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> you joined that one?
<hubx> jup just now, i forgot to approve the subscription
<Kilos> lol no wonder you get nothing
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you got 5 mins
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i forget them things
<Kilos> just an idea. seeing as we now get ubuntu on dvd isnt it practical then to add a few more apps to make things easier for first time users
<Kilos> seems a waste of a dvd with only 800 meg on
<Kilos> hi drussell not so?
<Kilos> inetpro, superfly am i outa line?
<superfly> Kilos: no, I think you're just talking to yourself :-P
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> isnt it logical to use some of the extra space?
<inetpro> Kilos: they should still try to keep it slim
<Kilos> for peeps that download?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> seriously, you don't need everything that is available
<Kilos> no man the important things
<inetpro> Kilos: what is the important stuff that you think is missing?
<Kilos> like maybe whats in the first update and synaptic etc
<inetpro> please explain
<Kilos> new peeps dunno sudo apt-get update
<inetpro> and?
<inetpro> how you plan to solve that?
<Kilos> \lol
<Kilos> pidgin and xchat
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> quassel for kde users
<inetpro> who needs pidgin and xchat?
<inetpro> quassel comes standard with kubuntu
<Kilos> i dunno what other peeps install
<Kilos> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> Look at Cape Town :P http://cdn.dutchcowboys.nl/images/upload/twitter-loading-speeds.png
<smileE17> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro, the idea is to target new users as well
<inetpro> Kilos: join #ubuntu-meeting and talk to them when they make their decisions
<Kilos> and peeps used to winsucks expect an install to work as is with updates etc an option
<inetpro> Kilos: what doesn't work?
<inetpro> and since when do you get a working system when you install the base windows installation?
<Kilos> xp was complete
<inetpro> no ways
<Kilos> win7
<inetpro> no ways
<inetpro> in order to have a working system you need office et all
<Kilos> i didnt download anything apart from avast and zonealarm
<Kilos> ive never used office
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> Kilos: 90% of users need a decent word processor and spreadsheet
<inetpro> well maybe not 90% but a lot
<Kilos> well unity has that now with libreoffice
<Kilos> or does that need to update before working properly too
<inetpro> linux desktops have come with proper desktop applications for many many years by default
<inetpro> and all those fit on that single cd
<Kilos> ya but not much works till update/upgrade is done
<inetpro> I disagree
<Kilos> you havent tried a clean install with no internet
<Kilos> 10.10 even evolution didnt work till upgrade
<inetpro> Kilos: you're a special case
<inetpro> you have always had issues with your particular hardware
<Kilos> ya man but evo didnt tork till update/upgrade as an example
<Kilos> work
<inetpro> Kilos: well evo is no longer standard AFAIAA
<Kilos> example only
<tumbleweed> Kilos: hello, yes?
<inetpro> evo has always been very bloated
<Kilos> tumbleweed, seems im outa line
<Kilos> sorry to worry you
<tumbleweed> ah, np
<inetpro> Kilos: you're not outa line at all
<inetpro> it's just not so easy to come with solutions that will please everyone all the time
<Kilos> by that i meant making dom suggestions
<inetpro> and I think those guys making the decisions are doing a damn good job
<Kilos> this is actually not for me as long as 8ta has the 2+1 
<inetpro> there's a lot of hard work going on behind the scenes
<Kilos> yes they are i agree
<Kilos> was just a suggestion
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Kilos: unfortunately we don't have so many of us in #ubuntu-za involved in that process
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<inetpro> I only know of the tumbling weed really at this stage
<Kilos> yeah but im saure im not the only that had this idea seeing as we cant go with cds anymore
<Kilos> sure
<inetpro> Kilos: your ideas are falling on death ears in #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> but not serious as long as 8ta keep the 2+1
<inetpro> not that I say that you should not mention them
<inetpro> Kilos: we will hopefully have even better deals than the 8ta 2+1 at some stage
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> pricing has to come down
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> even better?
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<smileE17> bye
<smileE17> see ya :;)
<smileE17> good night
<smileE17> :)
<inetpro> Kilos: we're very much still suffering from the Telkom monopoly of a few years ago
<Kilos> yeah but much better than 3 years ago
<inetpro> Kilos: still not anywhere good enough
<Kilos> compared to charlvn and them they are paying mush more
<inetpro> we're not nearly as competitive as we should be
<Kilos> so we getting there
<Kilos> as telkom and the others fight each other for customers we can only score
<Kilos> saw a voda add today pay first 3 mins and next 57 mins free
<Kilos> on calls
<inetpro> Kilos: those are just very clever marketing tactics on a small scale
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<inetpro> Kilos: those kind of offers have lots of small print
<Kilos> lol all wasted on me, i never fone
<inetpro> Kilos: they know that most users will keep what they have
<Kilos> yip but 8ta has rocked some boats methinks
<inetpro> I say they should do away will all the many packages and have a single rate for everyone
<Kilos> think back coupla years
<inetpro> mobile voice call rates should come down to the levels of fixed line call rates
<Kilos> that would help lots yes
<Kilos> then telkom will lose lots of fixed line peeps though
<inetpro> fixed lines should really not be needed till the last mile
<Kilos> lol here its the last mile that gets stolen
<inetpro> well ultimately we should have fiber running to each house
<inetpro> but that will take many years to get there
<Kilos> whew that would be lovely
<Kilos> m/s downloads
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> inetpro, salute :)
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<magtie> msg Nickserv Register password magtie@telkomsa.net 
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-24
<magtie> Hi   hallo     is anybody alive around here?
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
 * Kilos got a story to tell
<Kilos> tried to configure nvidia-config with nvidia-current installed
<Kilos> screen went down to 640x480 again and couldnt get it back up
<Kilos> purged nvidia-current--no change
<Kilos> installed nvidia prop driver 173 which was the recommended one and it configured and everything back to normal and pc seems a bit faster
<Kilos> was about to clean install again like last 2 times i tried to do nvidia-config
<Kilos> so , happiness is not needing to
<inetpro> pragtig Kilos!
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Kilos> jy is lekker vroeg
<Kilos> bed nat gemaak?
<Kilos> canonical has a plan. after reading up on the improvements in 12.10, one doesnt want to stay on 12.04 anymore
<inetpro> Kilos: there's method in the madness?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> obviously!
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> they want us to grow along with them
<Kilos> if it wasnt for 11.04 and 11.10 i would have
<Kilos> lo Ludo 
<Kilos> morning Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hallo
<superfly> hiya Kilos, Tonberry, inetpro
<Kilos> what kinda terminals are UXTerm and XTerm?
<Kilos> morning SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hey there Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: older versions of Gnome Terminal and Konsole
<superfly> morning SmilyBorg
<SmilyBorg> hey Superfly
<Kilos> when i type term in dash it shows them too. does one use them for special purposes ?
<Kilos> or are they basically the same thing?
<superfly> Kilos: basically the same thing
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I've used them on other desktop environments, but they don't have as many features as Konsole
<Kilos> aha ty sir
<Kilos> morning magtie 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ons praat die taal ook hier
<Kilos> nice to see another lady joining
<magtie> Hi Kilos & everyone
<magtie> I'm back after about 5 years - practically brand new!
<superfly> magtie: I was going to say your nick looked somewhat familiar
<Kilos> if you need help magtie just state what you need and someone will help you as soon as they get a break
<Kilos> wow welcome back then
<inetpro> magtie: wb
 * inetpro remembers seeing magtie here before
<magtie> thanks   I am not yet into stupid questions yet....
<Kilos> haha thats my field
<magtie> got my irc working last night & was amazed to find no one here - then I realized its 2 in the morning
<magtie> 'Normal'  people were sleeping.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> That would be me. :-P
<SmilyBorg> even some of us not so normal people were sleeping too. Welcome magtie
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Vince-0> Whoot! It's only Wednesday
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hey Kilos
<superfly> ohi Vince-0
<Kilos> magtie, most of us werent here 5 years ago. tell us about yourself
<Kilos> what you do? wwhere you are etc
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> cold here in PTA today
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Vince-0> Maaz, make me a sandwich and deliver to La Lucia office park
<Maaz> Vince-0: Excuse me?
<Vince-0> Maaz, you heard me now get in that kitchen
<Maaz> Vince-0: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> ha
<Vince-0> Maaz, are you female?
<Maaz> Come on, be realistic. I'm a Bot
<Vince-0> Maaz, I kid, I kid
<Maaz> Vince-0: Sorry...
<Kilos> lol
<magtie> Kilos  I am working for the SACAA  keeping license records & producing ATC Licenses on MS Access
<magtie> otherwise I'm on leave & playing on Ubuntu
<Kilos> where?
<Kilos> city wise i me
<magtie> Civil Aviation Authority,   Midrand
<Kilos> mean
<magtie> I live in Pretoria'
<Kilos> ah me too. there is a release party this weekend
<magtie> Ya in Centurion - am thinking about it
<Kilos> us valies are becoming more at last
<Kilos> lotsa cape peeps here
<magtie> I just looked at the new office files & it looks very good
<magtie> anybody her who knows everything about the database?
<magtie> looks like I should be able to import Access into LibreOfficeBase
<Kerbero> do you write sql queries to do the things you do?
<Kerbero> or do you use access's forms
<magtie> Kerbero:   I do use queries & macros & code
<magtie> At the moment I will only be interested in importing the tables
<magtie> I am still trying to simply create a table
<Kerbero> i would go with something decent like mysql or postgresql
<Kerbero> for mysql you get phpmyadmin which is a nice webfrontend to manage it
<Kerbero> but you'll have to code sql queries for the most things
<Kerbero> or python/php scripts that will basically function as macros that will run the queries
<magtie> Hay,  that might really be better as Access is based on sql
<Kerbero> just export all your data to .csv files
<Kerbero> and import it to mysql with phpmyadmin
<magtie> Kerbero: thanks I will definitely look into it
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> again
<Kilos> hehe
<drussell> Kilos: the problem is not just for people that download....
<drussell> Kilos: wrt space
<drussell> Kilos: it's actually about how much bandwidth our mirrors use
<Kilos> oh ty drussell was just an idea
<drussell> Kilos: each time the size increases, we have major conversations with the mirrors that are distributing the iso files
<Kilos> hows things there?
<drussell> Kilos: because they're big files, mirrors are happier with smaller files/updates
<drussell> Kilos: good thanks :o)
<Kilos> and what about on the official dvd's drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: same deal
<Kilos> ah ty for coming back to me
<Kilos> see inetpro it works on #ubuntu-za too
<Kilos> we got fingers in lotsa pies
<Kilos> sometimes even the crash kid has a comment or two
<Kilos> just drubin be scarce
<Kilos> and corrie is a write off here it seems
<Kilos> magespawn, are you lurking or is this your quassel core lurking for you
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Kilos> my magtie all gone
 * Kilos cries. maverick drive has crashed
<Kilos> weeee
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> heh, comes to a point in every consultants life where he has to decide, stay private and independant, or expand the business drastically and throw caution to the wind 
<Symmetria> ugh, I dont know what to do
<Kilos> throw caution to the wind
<Kilos> you can alsways get a job again if things dont work out
<Kilos> always
<Kilos> start worrying when you have to ride around in a 1975 beetle
<zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi zeref 
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<zeref> anybody used pygame
<Symmetria> heh kilos oh, the money isnt the issue 
<Symmetria> its the independance 
<Symmetria> I have the investment money I need to do this, with a lot of change to spare, but ugh
<Kilos> independance is good if you can
<Symmetria> the question is, do I really need to make more money :P 
<Kilos> yes you do if tire prices bother you
<Symmetria> because I'm doing pretty damn well for myself right now, and Im asking myself, what am I really chasing expanding, if its money, then it makes no sense, if its building a legacy, that makes more sense 
<Symmetria> heh kilos, you don't get to have the kinda cash Ive made without worrying about the small things and avoiding paying insane prices for things :p
<Kilos> legacy is good. you might have kids to leave it too one day
<Kilos> hehe im teasing you man
<Symmetria> lol dont curse me saying things like that :p
<Symmetria> kids would really screw up my life
<Kilos> at the moment yes but later
<Kilos> when its time to die and theres no one to leave anything to you will wonder what was is all about
<Kilos> rather die happy
<Kilos> kids are a pain until you have your own. ask the fly and pro
<Symmetria> heh, I gotta find someone worthy of having kids with first :p
<Kilos> then they a bigger pain till you my age then you wish you had more and spent more time with them
<Kilos> i think expand but go it gradually
<Kilos> or buy out other companies
<Symmetria> kilos well, thats part of what Im thinking
<Symmetria> thinking about buying out the consultancy/networking division of another company
<Symmetria> which would help eliminate part of my competition, give me more staff members and get my hands on their client base
<Kilos> good just remember then theres more responsibility
<Symmetria> heh yes of course, its not something I'd do likely anyway, because a buyout like that costs *huge* amounts of money
<Kilos> and sometimes peeps that just attend for the pay at month end
<Symmetria> and I'd have to leverage the buyout 
<Symmetria> heh, oh, I'd be very careful who I bought, it would be someone who had staff I knew I could trust 
<Kilos> at the moment you only got yourself to trust
<Kilos> dont rush into anything but give it a good gander from all angles
<Kilos> might be worthwhile
<Symmetria> hrm, to buy a 60" tv or not :p
<charlvn> Symmetria: you remind me of this fellow: http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/264/200/acb.jpg :)
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> Im thinking actually a 51" samsung e8000
<Symmetria> looks nice
<Kilos> you havent got a tv?
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro wonders what KilosM and magtie have in common
<KilosM> wat hmmm jy boetie
<KilosM> hehe
<inetpro> both joining at the same time
<inetpro> wb KilosM, magtie
<KilosM> ty goosie
<KilosM> i dunno what was wrong with my maverick drive
<KilosM> put in old pc and it boots fine
<inetpro> KilosM: check the logs
<inetpro> /var/log/syslog
<KilosM> on other pc the bios said not bootdrive found
<KilosM> sudo: /var/log/syslog: command not found
<KilosM> maybe my ide cables getting tired of in and aout all the time
<nlsthzn> bios settings correct?
<KilosM> it worked yesterday till the power cut nlsthzn hi there
<KilosM> wouldnt boot this morning
<KilosM> please install boot media
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle KilosM ... odd, something got hurt, PC boots from another drive?
<KilosM> weird
<KilosM> yeah i have 12.01 on a 6g drive as well here
<KilosM> there i mean
<KilosM> maybe drive and cable pulling an apartheid stunt on me
<KilosM> im very happy though. got a 40g partition on here that has everything saved on it
 * KilosM loves maverick
<KilosM> breaking up is hard to do
<inetpro> KilosM: since when did you learn about a log file being a command?
<KilosM> thats what it told me man
<inetpro> ai
<KilosM> said i have permission so ran with sudo
<inetpro> you look at a log file with less 
<inetpro> less /var/log/syslog
<KilosM> i ran it as you gave it and it said i dont have permission
<inetpro> I was just to lazy to give that to you like that
<KilosM> oh less
<KilosM> eish
<KilosM> ou man
<KilosM> how must i smell that
<inetpro> or 
<inetpro> tail -100 /var/log/syslog 
<inetpro> to see the last 100 lines
<KilosM> oh ya i member tail
<inetpro> or head to view the top
<KilosM> how can it show that info if the bios couldnt see the drive
<KilosM> ?
<inetpro> KilosM: no it won't
<inetpro> but maybe it will give a clue from prior sessions
<KilosM> ai
<KilosM> whew
<inetpro> bios is outside the control of the OS
<KilosM> the drive is working mine on this pc
<KilosM> like nothing ever happened
<KilosM> will invetigate the ide cable
<KilosM> investigate as well
<KilosM> maybe just maybe ill install 12.04 but not delete home partition
<nlsthzn> 12.04 is good
 * nlsthzn normally opens all files to view in nano... just in case editing my be needed :p
 * nlsthzn recently learned about the -w option that apparently will stop config files from being nuked using nano...
<KilosM> lol
<nlsthzn> :) I also learned about the different ways of removing software using apt-get... so now I have re-installed gwibber and I don't have to set it up again... Thanks to Ubuntu Unleashed 12.04 edition :p
<bakuman> O_O
<charlvn> phew hectic day
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charlvn> need my caffiene fix!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<charlvn> how's it going with the twitter api modifications to ibid?
<inetpro> charlvn: hi
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
 * inetpro thought that charlvn would build the fix for ibid 
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> how did i automatically volunteer :)
<charlvn> quite frankly, i probably would have done it, if i still used twitter ;)
<inetpro> hmm... 
<charlvn> stopped using twitter entirely about 18 months ago after gradually tiring of it
<charlvn> that set aside, i am genuinely looking for a winter project to work on
<charlvn> although, i would be insistent that it is completely based on open source / standards-based technologies
<inetpro> charlvn: what's a winter project? Does that mean like after hours?
<charlvn> yeah an open source project to work on in my free time
<charlvn> in europe it's quite cold in the winter so we don't go out much :)
 * superfly does that all the time
<charlvn> most of the good hacking happens in the winter, like the chaos communication congress in hamburg
<charlvn> the tickets are not cheap though, 100 to 120 euro per person :/
<inetpro> superfly has a permanent winter project
<charlvn> children are a long term, high investment project :)
<charlvn> *having children is
<charlvn> but it pays off!
<charlvn> home time, bbl
<inetpro> superfly: I don't think he got that
<superfly> inetpro: not at all.
<superfly> inetpro: not unexpected
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> i've found that people who think they are awesome struggle to comprehend that there are people out there that are even more awesome
<inetpro> lol
<KilosM> ha ha ha
<superfly> disclaimer: i am not awesome, so I could be wrong.
<inetpro> superfly: you are way to humble to be awesome 
<superfly> inetpro: thank you (I think)
<superfly> phew, my station next, can't wait to get off this hot train
 * inetpro not looking forward to another evening without power at home
<KilosM> ai wassup inetpro 
<inetpro> KilosM: fire supply damaged 132kv conductor near Klerksoord, wherever that may be
<KilosM> wheres the power
<KilosM> far from you
<inetpro> I noticed a few dips at 14:25
<KilosM> near jowies
<inetpro> and wife called shortly after
<KilosM> eish
<KilosM> charge you fones battery before you go home
<inetpro> phone is fine for now, didn't use it much today
<inetpro> tweet by CityTshwane at 4:42: It is estimated that the supply will be stored by midnight.
<KilosM> sjoe
<KilosM> they tweet too
<inetpro> yep, they starting to wake up
<inetpro> and then... ... Bon Accord line; Pretoria North; Wolmer; SP line; Theresa Park; Tileba & parts of BVN & BVS lines. 
<KilosM> ai
 * inetpro would have tweeted if I had battery power on me phone on Saturday
<Symmetria> lol wtf
<Symmetria> tv's have come a LONG way since the days of old crt screens
<Symmetria> I turned on my new tv, the first thing it did was get a DHCP address off the wireless and start downloading a firmware update
<Symmetria> :p
<inetpro> Symmetria: nice! What did you get?
<Symmetria> samsung E8000
<inetpro> what's that, series 5?
<Symmetria> no, its a series 8
<Symmetria> their top of the line
<inetpro> Symmetria: price?
<Symmetria> heh, you dont wanna know :p
<drubin> KilosM: ;)
<KilosM> hi drubin hows things
<drubin> Good and you?
<KilosM> good ty
<KilosM> why you neglect us so
<drubin> justy busy i guess
<drubin> things change... 
<KilosM> whew
<superfly> hiya drubin!
<inetpro> wb drubin
<KilosM> eish gone again
<drubin> superfly: :) thanks
<drubin> inetpro: I never went any where
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> KilosM: ^^
<KilosM> oh you grayed out so looks like you away
<KilosM> you cheating
<Squirm> good evening
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> just saw a terrible prank: http://youtu.be/NeXMxuNNlE8
<KilosM> hiya charly
<Hodgestar> Does anyone here actually use Unity?
<Hodgestar> I mean like on a daily basis?
<Hodgestar> There are *so* many rendering bugs.
<Hodgestar> Let me try take a screenshot.
<Hodgestar> tumbleweed: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=k67pe&s=6 (see top left).
<KilosM> im using it and kde Hodgestar 
<KilosM> oh 12.10
<KilosM> not yet
<charlvn> hi KilosM 
<Hodgestar> I've yet to encounter a version of Unity that doesn't die and crash and screw up the screen on a regular basis. :)
<Hodgestar> Maybe it's just me. :)
<charlvn> Hodgestar: i use a VM at work which at this point is running only unity
<charlvn> i get a few problems but not that many in 12.10
<Hodgestar> VM hardly counts (unless you actually use the VM UI constantly, which seems like a weird thing to do).
<charlvn> but previously i had a lot of problems, i still sometimes get bad performance though
<KilosM> lol
<Hodgestar> I'm on 12.10.
<tumbleweed> Hodgestar: file a bug
<KilosM> my 12.04 is running well
<charlvn> Hodgestar: i use a VM a large portion of the day so i think it very much counts
<Hodgestar> tumbleweed: I don't have time to file and track this many bugs.
<charlvn> as a desktop i mean, full gui mode
<tumbleweed> Hodgestar: :)
<Hodgestar> tumbleweed: I need to file, like, 30.
<tumbleweed> good that you aren't a fire-and-forget bug-report. I fear that I am
<tumbleweed> *bug-reporter
<Hodgestar> Well, I would sort of like them to go somewhere. :)
<Hodgestar> Also, I'm not really sure where in the rendering chain to file the bug against.
<tumbleweed> file against unity, they'll reassign as appropriate
<Hodgestar> Although having the "Type your command" window stuck permanently over everything seems likely to be unity itself. :)
<charlvn> it's probably better to file too many reports than not to file any reports at all, if nobody files reports then the issues don't get fixed
<charlvn> as a developer myself i would rather get too many reports than too little
<charlvn> problem is, most people don't take the time to report issues
<tumbleweed> on the other hand, hundreds of open reports, where the reporter has long since vanished and doesn't use the app any more, suck
<tumbleweed> but yes, err on the side of filing
<charlvn> that is also true, but imho, still the lesser of two evils
<charlvn> and besides, issues are easy enough to close if they can't be reproduced
<tumbleweed> Hodgestar: there's certanily nothing I can do, with respect to embarrassing people / whatever, without a bug number
<tumbleweed> charlvn: easy enough, but practically, one doesn't like to
 * Hodgestar tries Gnome shell.
<charlvn> tumbleweed: maybe i'm just too easy on these things but if i can't reproduce a bug and i don't get replies from the reporter i close bugs quite easily
<Hodgestar> Bug reports are only really useful if there are few existing bug reports or if they pin point the problem.
<Hodgestar> Piles of bug reports saying "something broken and I'm not quite sure what" aren't particularly useful.
<charlvn> that's true but if you don't even know there is a problem you can't go to search for them either
<Hodgestar> Anyway, I can't really wait 3 months. :)
<charlvn> well not like there is any shortage of desktop environments for linux :)
<Hodgestar> Hehe. Yes.
<Hodgestar> Although cinnamon broke on me too.
<charlvn> haven't used it for too long, but i find gnome3 to be rather buggy too
<charlvn> i constantly get error messages for various random things i don't understand
<Symmetria> omfg
<Symmetria> has anyone actually used a 3d large screen tv
<Symmetria> with 3d glasses
<Hodgestar> I have Awesome as a fallback but I'm trying to get out of the miminum-functionality window manager closet.
<charlvn> kde4 seems to have stabilised a lot though
<Hodgestar> Symmetria: Yes. It was okay. :)
<Symmetria> Hodgestar thats a bit... it screws with your head :P
<Symmetria> I was testing it with a bluray 
<Symmetria> of ice age
<Symmetria> heh on my new toy :p
<Hodgestar> charlvn: I haven't tried the kde window manager recently.
<Symmetria> also tested putting the tv into 2d -> 3d conversion mode
<Symmetria> and lol, the football looks kinda cool
<Symmetria> but your brain takes a while to get used to it
<Hodgestar> Back shortly.
<charlvn> yeah, personally i am not a big fan of 3d, i have seen a bunch of 3d movies in the theater but never on a tv
<charlvn> i will just stick to 2d for now :)
<Symmetria> charlvn lol, I just had to test it :P 
<Symmetria> Im thinking 3D porn would be interesting hahahahahah
<charlvn> oh no :D
<charlvn> not even going there
<Symmetria> they gave me 3 free 3d blurays with my tv
<Symmetria> ice age thor and captain america
<charlvn> ooh, captain america... :D
<charlvn> the former two i rather liked but the last i am not so sure about ;)
<charlvn> too much "america" in that film for me :D
<smileE17> hi :)
 * inetpro back online
<inetpro> good evening
<smileE17> good evening :p
<smileE17> i'm leaving
<smileE17> good night
<smileE17> :)
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good night smileE17
<smileE17> bye :)
<smileE17> thanks
<Hodgestar> Back in Gnome Shell.
<KilosM> power on inetpro 
<KilosM> the news said should be done by midnight
<inetpro> KilosM: yes power is up again
<KilosM> yay
<KilosM> just in time for me to say night
<KilosM> help Hodgestar hes having big probs with unity
<KilosM> night guys. sleep tight
<KilosM> see ya morrow
<inetpro> KilosM: sleep well
<KilosM> \ty you too
<Symmetria> heh, sweet, tv plays youtube just fine 
<Symmetria> and they have angry birds on my tv!!!!
<charlvn> lol
<Symmetria> heh, even more of a way to screw with your mind
<Symmetria> take world of warcraft, stick it on the tv, tell the tv to make 2d into 3d
<Symmetria> and play it with 3d glasses
<Symmetria> .......... 
<Symmetria> like, wow
<Hodgestar> Gnome Shell is surprisingly good so far.
<Kilos> inetpro, where is the catch
<Kilos> https://www.vodacom.mobi/mobile/main/lte
<inetpro> Kilos: with?
<Kilos> sister just came to me with that link on her fone
<inetpro> Kilos: there's only a very few towers in JHB with LTE at this stage
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<inetpro> to early to go LTE
<Kilos> why the fools advertise it country wide then
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> because they want your money
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> and i got a jippoed foreign alcatel mode anyway
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> on the one hand it's a good thing that they're pushing it, but I think a lot of peeps will be very disappointed when they realise they can not use it
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> but our data pricing is way to high anyway
<inetpro> and LTE will make things worse
<Kilos> put my maverick back in nuvo's p4 and it says boot failure now
<inetpro> the faster the connection the faster the money flows outa your pocket
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> insert system disk and hit enter
<inetpro> hmm... sounds like something other than the disk
<inetpro> how about connector cables?
<charlvn> nn all
<inetpro> or motherboard
<Kilos> im using the same one that i was on just noe with old pc
<Kilos> ouch dont say mb
<Kilos> gonna try sister 20g maverick there
<inetpro> or the bios even
<Kilos> boots perfect from her drive
<Kilos> now i can boot into my maverick as the second drive
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> these things are sent to test us
<Kilos> now ill be able to sleep at least
<Kilos> sleep tight guys
<Kilos> ty for the moral support
<Symmetria> heh man the number of devices that use ip addresses in an average house seems to grow every day
<Symmetria> I was just counting and its gone a long way from the pc and the router
<Symmetria> I mean, my tv, my blu-ray player, my amplifier, my phone, my ipad, 2 ipads belonging to others in the house, 2 more phones as well, the tv upstairs 
<Symmetria> heh, add the wifi network and the pcs etc, Im using like, 22 ips 
<Squirm> Symmetria: you're a special case though :P
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-25
<jrgns> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> morning folks
<nlsthzn> o/
<Vince-0> Good morn Ubuntu peeps
<superfly> hiya Vince-0
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning superfly and All others
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... 
<inetpro> het ek jou wakker gemaak?
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more
<superfly> morning Kilos, inetpro
<Kilos> nee inetpro kop klap toe staan ek eers nou op
<inetpro> ai, skuus oom
<inetpro> Kilos: ek het net so paar sekondes voor jy ingestap het vir almal gegroet
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek het my maverick lelik gedooi
<Kilos> boot-repair het lank gevat toe doen ek forcequit om te gaan slaap en nou sien bios nie eers die ding nie
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> patience is a virtue
<Kilos> more haste less speed
<inetpro> Kilos: wat het 'n boot-repair te doen met die bios?
<Kilos> boot-repair maak mbr en boot reg maar as jy dit dooi terwyl besig is mbr en boot weg
<Kilos> bios moet n mbr sien
<inetpro> logies
<inetpro> maar dink jy die probleem is op die hardeskyf?
<inetpro> ek dink nie so nie
<Kilos> dit sien ander skywe maar nie my maverick nie
<inetpro> en ek sê dit omdat hy werk in die een rekenaar en nie die ander nie
<inetpro> die probleem moet tog op die masjien wees!?
<Kilos> dis vat my deurmekaar maak. ek dink ou pc is miskien sterker as die p4
<Kilos> nie so finicky nie
<Kilos> dis hoekom nuvo hom gebere het
<Kilos> ek het lank gesukkel toe ek dit gekry het maar sal dit weer reg kry
<Kilos> ek wil boot-repair kry wat jy kan brand op n cd maar weet nie hoe groot dit is nie
<inetpro> ten minste het jy nou 'n spaar masjien waarmee jy kan aanlyn bly
<Kilos> ja dis wonderlik
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy nie 'n stokkie nie?
<Kilos> lol dit het kde op
<inetpro> in plaas daarvan om 'n CD te mors gebruik 'n stokkie
<inetpro> die goed is goedkoop deesdae
<inetpro> en jy kan dit oor en oor gebruik
<Kilos> ek het net die 2g ene maar kan seker kde afhaal want my kde werk mooi
<inetpro> jy kans selfs die kde ene format en kde weer oplaai
<inetpro> hou net die ISO op disk iewers
<Kilos> eish dis ook daar op die maverick skyf
<inetpro> 'n stokkie is soos 'n floppie van ouds, gebruik dit as 'n tydelike stoor meganisme
<Kilos> ja ek kan seker dit copy hiernatoe
<nlsthzn> reading the afr tech even though it is my native language makes my head hurt >.<
<inetpro> onthou om nie net te copy nie maar om die ISO te skep vanaf die rou toestel (device)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sorry nlsthzn morning to you
<inetpro> Kilos: anders is hy nooit weer bootable nie
<nlsthzn> :) morning uncle Kilos , inetpro ...
<inetpro> good morning nlsthzn
<Kilos> inetpro, is there an easy way
<Kilos> like dd or something
<inetpro> Kilos: very very simple
<nlsthzn> I am having terrible luck with ubuntuforums.org since swithing to 12.10... it is the only site but it is taking ages to load for me :/ weird...
<Kilos> thats no good nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> just weird
<inetpro> Kilos: just make sure the flash drive is not mounted before you create the ISO from the raw device
<Kilos> ok please tell me inetpro 
<Kilos> i got to copy the iso from the flash to here
<nlsthzn> being a moderator on a forum that takes 5 minutes to load pages is not fun :(
<Kilos> no good nlsthzn fix it
<inetpro> Kilos: what is the device name?
<Kilos> 2G
<Kilos> its mounted nou
<Kilos> now
<inetpro> type mount
<inetpro> mount
<inetpro> tell me the line with the flash folder 
<Kilos> lotsa stuff
<Kilos> i think this is it
<inetpro> Kilos: watter vouer maak jy gewoonlik oop as hy gemount is?
<Kilos> /dev/sdd1 on /media/2G type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<inetpro> lyk reg
<Kilos> niks op unity nie
<inetpro> so dit is /dev/sdd1
<Kilos> wys net op links
<Kilos> ja lyk so
<inetpro> m.a.w. nou moet jy unmount
<inetpro> en dan
<inetpro> oja, voor dan
<inetpro> het jy genoeg spasie op jou disk?
<Kilos> ja baie
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> sudo umount /dev/sdd1 ne
<inetpro> ja
<inetpro> en dan weer mount om seker te maak hy's weg
<inetpro> sudo dd if=/dev/sdd of=/home/kilos/kde.iso
<Kilos> dit wys nog hier links na umount, is dit reg?
<Kilos> dit moet mos verdwyn
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> dankie
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy dit gedoen?
<Kilos> dit doen nog iets
<inetpro> wat bedoel jy?
<Kilos> eers gesukkel want daar is nie n kilos hier nie
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sudo dd if=/dev/sdd of=/home/miles/kde.iso
<inetpro> ahh, mooi
<Kilos> dis nie daar nie
<inetpro> nee man, jy seker?
<inetpro> ls -l /home/miles/kde.iso
<Kilos> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2021593088 Oct 25 10:18 /home/miles/kde.iso
<inetpro> nou wat is dit?
<Kilos> die root steel alles
<inetpro> chown miles:miles /home/miles/kde.iso
<inetpro> maklik om dit te fix
<Kilos> met -R
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> nee
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> man chown
<Kilos> ja dis nou daar. baie dankie inetpro 
<inetpro> sjoe maar daai iso is massief
<Kilos> 733 as ek reg onthou
<inetpro> nee, 2G
<inetpro> 2GB
<inetpro> was hy vol?
<Kilos> 2.0 GB (2,021,593,088 bytes)
<inetpro> nee 2,021,593,088 bytes
<Kilos> toe ek die iso gemaak het was 733
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ek weet nie wat nou daar is nie
<inetpro> hmm... maak nie saak nie, feit is nou kan jy dit weer terugsit
<Kilos> ja baie dankie
<inetpro> met usb-creator of so iets
<Kilos> ja dis wat ek gebruik het
<inetpro> pleasier oom
<Kilos> wens partykeer jy was n vrou
<Kilos> makliker om vrouens lief te he
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ek terg man
<inetpro> Kilos: oja, jy kan natuurlik die ISO image weer net so terug site met dd 
<inetpro> net anders om natuurlik
<inetpro> man dd
<Kilos> baie dankie boetie ek het dit gesave
<Kilos> man te heavy om te lees en verstaan
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> as hulle eers begin als in [ sit} sjoe
<inetpro> hoe meer jy dit lees hoe meer maak dinge sin
<Kilos> ok maar eers maverick reg maak
<inetpro> there's method in the madness!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you trying to make them commands come outa sudconscious
<Kilos> like apt-get and aptitude
<Kilos> oh and rsync
<Kilos> yay got sisters maverick to see my maverick drive
<Kilos> used win 98 cd and did fdisk /mbr
<Kilos> eish the boot-repair-disk iso is 355 meg
<Kilos> next month
<Kilos> http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
<Hodgestar> So far Gnome Shell is proving far more stable than Unity and equally shiny.
<Kilos> hi Hodgestar morgs 
<Kilos> Hodgestar, you using an old pc?
<Hodgestar> Kilos: No, the opposite.
<morgs> hiya
<Hodgestar> Hey. :)
<Kilos> oh my, my older pc battles with unity but here on a 3gig P4 it works fine
<Kilos> dont like it much but everything works at least
<Hodgestar> Yeah, I'm using Awesome on my old laptop.
<Hodgestar> I'm trying to mainstream for a bit. :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<nlsthzn> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> i managed to do something weird here... i installed the gnome-shell, xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop packages on 12.10
<charlvn> now when i try to log out, i don't get the desktop manager, i just get a console and it seems to hang
<Kilos> ai
<nlsthzn> perhaps try installing lightdm again>
<nlsthzn> ?
<charlvn> i selected to continue to use the default lightdm
<Kilos> gdm is better
<charlvn> maybe yeah
<Kilos> i also had lightdm give probs and the option was to install gdm and then it lets you choose
<charlvn> i'm going to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and see what it does
<charlvn> ok this is irritating... i rebooted the vm and i just get a blank screen now
<Kilos> i dunno if i installed it first
<Kilos> ai
<charlvn> ok lemme reboot it again... this time by shutting it down normally and starting it back up
<Kilos> inetpro, used sisters maverick to boot-repair mine and can now at least boot into it as second drive
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> ah ok now i have a desktop again, lemme try to configure the dm
<Kilos> saved my kde iso to external as well
<charlvn> ok configured it to use gdm instead of lightdm but after logging out i still get the same black screen
<charlvn> bah, this really sucks
<charlvn> i just get this now: http://i.imgur.com/S6OZo.png
<charlvn> and then it stays like thaty
<charlvn> *that
<Symmetria> hahahahah
<Symmetria> my dog = STUPID 
<charlvn> Symmetria: what did he do?
<Symmetria> I was on a skype call from my tv to a colleague in uganda, dog runs in the room, looks at the tv, sees him, hears him, and promptly goes ballistic
<Symmetria> she was barking at him and growling at him and running around and around the room trying to actually FIND him
<Symmetria> oh god that was hilarious
<charlvn> :D
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn 
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 2 days, 3 hours, 14 minutes and 48 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-10-23 00:04:42 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-10-18 04:49:47 PDT
<Vince-0> Symmetria: lol @ your dog
 * nlsthzn is back on 12.04 and all the internet issues have gone away... weird timing perhaps
<nlsthzn> who knows :)
<Kilos> what is an invalid CHS sector
<Kilos> running recovery on maverick
<Kerbero> Symmetria, perhaps your dog don't have any sense of smell
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> we had a cat once that hissed at himself in a mirror
<Kilos> ya animals are funny in front of a mirror
<Kilos> had many a laugh at that with dogs
<nlsthzn> Used to have a bull terrier, if it saw itself in a mirror that was the end of the mirror...
<Kilos> lol my staffies gave us many a chuckle
<Kilos> hair all a bristle then step around mirror and like hey whered that dog go
<Kilos> they love to do the stiff leg walse before a fight
<Symmetria> wow
<Symmetria> just... wow
<Symmetria> how stupid are american republicans
<Symmetria> http://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/24/richard-mourdock-on-gods-intentions/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> your cpu seems to be lacking expected security protection
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> 30 mins to run recovery
<Kilos> pc very sicker
<Kilos> /etc/gdm/custom.conf   no such file or directory
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sudo gdm start always worked
<charlvn> nlsthzn: did you downgrade from 12.10? what type of issues were you having?
<charlvn> Kilos: are you no longer able to start gdm now after the recovery?
<Kilos> no but at least the drive is working now
<Kilos> it crashed so bios didnt even see it
<charlvn> oh wow
<charlvn> i am installing lubuntu now straight from the iso
<nlsthzn> charlvn, no real issues, I was enjoying 12.10 but since install I have had issues connecting to any ubuntu sites, the planet, the forum etc. and since going back to 12.04 all is back to normal (funny thing is even on Windows I could not connect so I doubt it is related :p)
<Kilos> power cuts are bad news
<charlvn> nlsthzn: very interesting, can't say i have had any of those issues myself
<charlvn> yeah most likely it was a problem on ubuntu's side
<charlvn> the servers i mean
<nlsthzn> :) I decided to revert back to 12.04... can't beat 5 years of updates for this old lappy :p
<nlsthzn> must have been
<charlvn> yeah
<charlvn> wow, lubuntu 12.10 is super fast compared to the regular ubuntu!!
<charlvn> but i do have a strange wallpaper issue (not important): http://i.imgur.com/QpSiT.png
<Trixar_za> Hey looks what I found: http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<Trixar_za> There is one for ReiserFS too
<charlvn> ah, interesting
<charlvn> that definitely comes in handy for dual-booters
<charlvn> that said, with virtualisation i don't think there are many people who still dual boot their maschines these days
<tonberry352_> err
<tonberry352_> game much?
<tonberry352_> no virtual machine will make windows games playable on linux
<charlvn> tonberry352_: i hardly game at all :) although i don't think that is entirely true
<tonberry352_> ok
<tonberry352_> no game that needs 3d support
<charlvn> tonberry352_: from what i have heard, a lot of games that don't require high amounts of gpu resources run pretty well under a virtual machine
<charlvn> tonberry352_: that doesn't necessarily matter either because both vmware workstation and virtualbox has support for 3d acceleration now
<tonberry352_> very very slow 3d acceleration 
<tonberry352_> at least last time i tried
<tonberry352_> it was useless
<charlvn> i wouldn't say it's useless but i'm sure it can do with some more work
<tonberry352_> ok useless for playing any game that I wanted to play at the time
<tonberry352_> to test if something like unity 3d or areo works sure
<tonberry352_> aero*
<charlvn> yeah, but again, it depends on how intensive the game is and of course on your hardware
<charlvn> but in general i think gaming is a perfectly good excuse for running a dual boot
<charlvn> actually, i would rather just run linux inside a vm then
<charlvn> if you have a good gaming rig i'm sure it should cope with that easily
<tonberry352_> it could, but then you would have to run windows as your primary os....
<charlvn> so? :)
<charlvn> i do this at work and on win7 i have had hardly any crashes
<charlvn> that said, i'm not a windows fan ;)
<charlvn> but generally speaking running linux inside a vm with full screen mode works brilliantly, even across two monitors
<tonberry352_> i tried running a linux pc like that in virtualbox
<tonberry352_> short term it was fine
<tonberry352_> but long term stability became a problem
<charlvn> interesting, can't say i have had that experience at all
<tonberry352_> virtualbox tended to do funny things to its network over time
<charlvn> hmmm, to the virtual network interfaces or do you mean to the physical lan?
<charlvn> lan/wlan/whatever
<tonberry352_> was a virtual interface to lan bridge
<tonberry352_> tended to stop working or just get funny after about a week or so
<charlvn> ah, ok, i mostly just ran it nat'ted and had none of that really
<charlvn> although, that was on osx as the host operating system, not on windows
<charlvn> on windows i have mostly been running vmware now
<tonberry352_> was linux on linux in my case
<charlvn> ah ok
<Trixar_za> I dualboot, so it has it's uses
<Trixar_za> Most of my music is on my Linux partition for example
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn you ok there?
<magespawn> yup just been busy bit sick one day, but all good therwise, oh ja, and out of mobile airtime for the month so no connecting from home
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> you need to get your wireless network going
<Kilos> time though
<magespawn> and the red tape is unbelivable
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> everyone wants a slice
<charlvn> magespawn: you want to get a wug going or something?
<magespawn> yes but also wifi for the guest houses in hluhluwe
<charlvn> ah
<magespawn> the red tape comes in where you want to provide internet
<charlvn> ah, then you become like an isp right?
<charlvn> instead of a closed network
<charlvn> i have some experience with that, although all that i wanted to do was create a closed network :)
<charlvn> for a wug, basically
<charlvn> ooh, kubuntu 12.10 is running really smoothly
<magespawn> with most of the equipment you can set up vlans so you split the various groups up
<magespawn> as long as you use the licence free bands then nobody seems to mind
<magespawn> but with the isp bit then the red tape quadruples
<charlvn> i see, i think the regulation also changed quite a lot in the last 8 years or so
<magespawn> the icasa lady i spoke to was very helpful
<charlvn> that's definitely new :
<charlvn> :)
 * Squirm yawns
<charlvn> Squirm: we _that_ boring? lol
<Squirm> charlvn: I have no other reason to yawn
<charlvn> :D
<magespawn> maybe i was lucky
<Kilos> magespawn, maybe you find this useful one day. i am kooking at it but dunno how far i will get
<Kilos> not downloading any iso's
<Kilos> looking
<Kilos> grub rescue>
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> sorry Kilos?
<Kilos> why you sorry?
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293
 * Kilos slow at times
<magespawn> not understanding what you said
<Kilos> that link helps fix drive if you get grub rescue> prompt
<Kilos> na too involved
 * Kilos takes the plunge and tries to install 12.04 on my old maverick drive without /home delete
<Kilos> wish me luck as you wave me goodbye
<magespawn> if it is not broken don not fix it
<Kilos> it is badly broken. cant boot
<Kilos> took a day of boot repairs to get it to get to grub rescue>
<Kilos> ok another try with boot-repair from other drive
<Kilos> need to steal modem wbb
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> run boot-repair on my maverick, reboot and get missing OS
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> something in power supply or mb
<Kilos> put my drive back as second drive and boot from small drive and maverick sees both
 * inetpro driven up the walls by ubuntu printing issues
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> one thing that really needs to addressed in a proper way is printing 
<Kilos> pro wallpaper
<inetpro> I don't know what it is but it's as if certain updates have broken my printing again
<inetpro> now how do I configure a printer to use a shared printer connected to a windows 7 machine?
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> voorspoed
<magespawn> i never got that right inetpro
<inetpro> ok seems to me our beloved Microsoft is into the money making business again
<Kilos> again?
<Kilos> still
<inetpro> you're not supposed to set up Windows 7 client machine as a printer server
 * Trixar_za twitches
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> unless you pay $49 first
<Trixar_za> My eye always twitches when I hear people refer to HTML, XML and CSS as programming languages
<superfly> Trixar_za: indeed
<Trixar_za> Javascript, ASP, PHP, Java and even Flash driven sites maybe :P
<Trixar_za> But CSS? Never
<inetpro> apparently you can set up IPP printer sharing on Windows Server 2008 
<Vince-0> Yoh GTFO and run time already
<magespawn> yup inetpro you need to win 7 ultimate or something i think
<inetpro> so damn frustrating!
<magespawn> Trixar_za: they are markup and scripting languages right?
<Trixar_za> Markup Languages yes
<magespawn> yup inetpro try networking win xp pro and win 7 anything but ultimate
<Trixar_za> The term script language itself is pretty broad these days
<Trixar_za> Even if the language compiles to a binary, it's still considered a scripting language if it simplifies the writing process
<magespawn> right
<magespawn> i understand
<inetpro> the network printer I usually print to needs a new print head cartridge, only other available printers are connected to windows 7 hosts
<magespawn> flash drive inetpro, lol
<inetpro> magespawn: no it's much easier than that, but it's very frustrating if I can't just print directly
<inetpro> all I need to do is to let a colleague print via teh network
<inetpro> the*
<magespawn> anyway i am off home see y'all tomrrow
<inetpro> bye magespawn
<Trixar_za> Right, my Q/A bot has been updated
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/Trixarian/tazbot
<Trixar_za> Made it more flexible so people can change everything about it in the conf file including messages. Laziness prevails :P
<Trixar_za> That should make it easier to understand
<Kilos> hey Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> yo SmilyBorg_ psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<SmilyBorg_h> Hey there
<Kilos> hi Cantide hows the studies going?
<Cantide> umm
<Cantide> exactly 1 week until exams
<Cantide> and i am listening to music and sipping coffee
<Kilos> eish
<Cantide> overconfident perhaps? haha
<Cantide> how are you?
<Kilos> study study study
<Kilos> ok ty
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i shall
<Cantide> at the last minute
<Cantide> i will absorb it all :)
<Kilos> this is the last minute when you have a years studies to member
<Kilos> you better pass or else
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<Kilos> kuier jy in die aand ook hier by ons
<Kilos> hi smileE17 
<Kilos> hi hmm
<Cantide> Kilos, 6 months' studies :)
<Cantide> so i can fit it in my tiny brain quite easily
<Kilos> lol same thing Cantide 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you better
<Kilos> we want good marks
<smileE17> hi all :)
<smileE17> hi Kilos :p
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> I will keep them a secret :)
<smileE17> I really worked a lot for school :P about an hour ;)
<Kilos> why you dont :p the all as well
<smileE17> I was a bit late starting on two big tasks :P
<smileE17> but I finished them (just) in time
<Kilos> lucky
<Cantide> smileE17, but you work harder when forced to, right?
<Cantide> it's a good strategy, imho
<Cantide> to save time :D
<smileE17> yeah Cantide. It becomes more urgent to handle the job ;)
<Kilos> Squirm, where you been today?
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash all good there?
<magtie> Hi Kilos & everyone
<magtie> Ek kuier net in die aand hier
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mooi so
<magtie> I am checking 'PPA's now
<magtie> my Canon printer needs a driver & I found one on the Launchpad from a 'Michael'
<magtie> Will see if if works
<Kilos> what do you know about printer sharing on ubuntu
<Kilos> inetpro, was having probs earlier
<Kilos> sharing with winsucks that is
<magtie> nothing 
<Kilos> hehe seems a bad topic
<Kilos> yay inetpro maverick has been fixed and works again
<inetpro> good evening
 * inetpro wonders what SmilyBorg is up to with 120m of rope, 10 sachets of dye and a BIG pot
<SmilyBorg> I'm dyeing rope
<SmilyBorg> white rope is boring
<charlvn> good evening
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: rope to do what with?
<SmilyBorg> http://www.theblackteesquad.com/content/158944/adult/bondage_instructor_500x500.jpg
<charlvn> oooh! :D
<charlvn> very wrong
<SmilyBorg> but oh so right
<charlvn> lol!!!
<SmilyBorg> prepping extra rope for a party tomorrow night
<inetpro> ok
<charlvn> ah, that kind of party... ok :)
<SmilyBorg> yup
<charlvn> no need to elaborate ;)
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<charlvn> :D
<SmilyBorg> I actualy do have a t-shirt that says that,
<SmilyBorg> need to get it adjusted though. could only find them in mens/unisex shape which isn't very flattering to my figure ;-)
<SmilyBorg> working my fingers raw trying to whip the ends though
<charlvn> whip... interesting choice of words... :S
<SmilyBorg> http://yachtpals.com/whip-rope-9186
<SmilyBorg> its a legitimate term
<charlvn> *phew* ok :)
<SmilyBorg> most of my family have been involved in nautical and scouting stuff
<SmilyBorg> so I have a fair bit of experience with rope
<smileE17> good night, bye
<smileE17> :)
<smileE17> see ya all tomorrow :)
<charlvn> smileE17: ciao!
<charlvn> smileE17: btw, guess what I bought at the AH - westmalle tripel!
<smileE17> :)
<charlvn> nn all!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magtie> gnight
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-26
<nuvolari> o/ morning
<magespawn> morning and the worms go to nuvolari 
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn There is a thing called grub-rescue-pc in the repos you cant put on stiffy or cd, maybe onna stick as well" 12 hours, 39 minutes and 5 seconds ago
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos thank you
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> morning
<KilosM> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning magespawn, Squirm, KilosM
<KilosM> hehe im like that guy Lucas in Full Circle magazine
<KilosM> breaks his system so often he has learned how to fix it
<KilosM> all good superfly ?
<Squirm> morning KilosM, superfly 
<Squirm> KilosM: I was working last night
<Squirm> that's why I was quiet
<KilosM> ah ok Squirm 
<sakhi> Morning
<KilosM> hi sakhi Tonberry 
<magespawn> whats up ubuntu-za peeps?
<KilosM> hey magespawn 
<KilosM> hey you clever guys, how come my kde usb shows its 2 gig when the original iso is 173.3mB
<KilosM> 733mB
<bakuman> Misdirection and magic O_O
<magespawn> sounds like the file got corrupted, did you run the checksum?
<inetpro> good morning
<magespawn> morning inetpro
<inetpro> KilosM: thanks for reminding me of  the Full Circle magazine
<KilosM> yw inetpro 
<KilosM> all 20 meg of it
<inetpro> haven't read it for some time
<inetpro> yeah it's massive
<inetpro> should actually print it out on a color printer and leave it on the coffee table
<KilosM> lol thats a good idea
<KilosM> im sure when i installed esword on winsucks a bible was like 5mB
<KilosM> maybe i forget
<inetpro> KilosM: that's because it's just plain text
<KilosM> ya but so much plain text
<KilosM> maverick is fixed inetpro im very happy
<inetpro> nice!
<inetpro> so you planning to break it again?
<KilosM> weird and wonderful things happen on this pc
<KilosM> after a few boot-repairs bios didnt see it so tried swopping power leads with cdrom and there it is
<KilosM> i dunno if the mb can switch the different leads on/off individually or what
<magespawn> shouldn't
<KilosM> weird because drive and cdrom work so what did switching leads actually do
<magespawn> maybe it was just lose
<KilosM> ive closed the connectors on all leadsa while back so they go in firmly.
<magespawn> had 25000 plus contacts in my thunderbird address book after removing dupilcates 81
<magespawn> maybe a faulty power supply
<KilosM> but struggled to get things working when i got it from nuvo as well 
<KilosM> thats what im thinking magespawn but normally they pack up good not intermittent like this
<magespawn> what is the static electricity like there?
<KilosM> oh thats normally quite high here in the tvl when its dry but we have had rain on and off for weeks
<KilosM> sometimes when you try open car door you spark
<KilosM> not often though
<magespawn> stray static can work havoc with a computer
<KilosM> i looked at that boot-repair-cd download 355mB
<KilosM> whew
<magespawn> still no sure where all those extra contacts came from and ditto for the other 2 address books, wierd
<magespawn> KilosM: so almost a full os then
<KilosM> i dunno how that can be though. because when you download and install its small
<KilosM> maybe i looked wrong place
<magespawn> maybe that is the live cd version
<KilosM> was at launchpad i think
<magespawn> gotta go out for bit bbl
<KilosM> go safe
<KilosK> sigh havent been on kde for 3 days
<KilosK> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<KilosK> oh ya no sounds in irc
<KilosK> grrr
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for KilosK!
<KilosK> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome KilosK
<inetpro> KilosK: no sounds at all or no sounds of your choice?
<inetpro> KilosK: last time id understood that quassel has sound but not the one you wanted
<KilosK> quassel only has sound if im not here
<KilosK> like unfocussed i think its called
<magespawn> inetpro what to do when the hosting compnay only uses ftp?
<Symmetria> hrm, dammit, Im being forgetful, whats the name of the guy that comes in here from uwc all the time
<inetpro> magespawn: a huge lot of them still do
<confluency> magespawn: cry.
<Symmetria> starts with an s
<Symmetria> and for the life of me I cant remeber his nick :)
<inetpro> not a lot you can do other than making them aware that FTP should die
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> okay then
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> Dump FTP! http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp see also: FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<magespawn> can you support both at the same time
<inetpro> magespawn: ^^
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> both?
<magespawn> ftp and sftp
<magespawn> or ftp and ftps
<inetpro> magespawn: sftp uses ssh port 22
<inetpro> ftp uses port 20 and 21
<Symmetria> aahh its sakhi
<inetpro> so yes they can live together
<Symmetria> does anyone happen to have his contact details?
<magespawn> so you can run both on the same server 
<inetpro> Symmetria: not me
<magespawn> Symmetria: is not on the list?
<inetpro> magespawn: yes
<inetpro> magespawn: but FTP must die!!!
<magespawn> then why do people not want to change?
<magespawn> thinking from a migration point of view
<inetpro> magespawn: because people don't like change
<confluency> Because people are lazy and want to stick to what worked for their grandparents. :P
<inetpro> magespawn: and that ^^
<inetpro> thanks confluency
<magespawn> then we would all still be living in cave smacking our dinner with a club, or maybe we would not have got that far
<magespawn> cave <a> smacking
<magespawn> typo ru;les tofay
<confluency> I suspect that there is also a perception that FTP is "more secure" because it allows the user to do an extremely limited set of things, whereas shell access is "more dangerous" because it's more powerful.  Which is pretty stupid.
<inetpro> magespawn: FTP is an outdated, insecure, slow and unfriendly pig of a protocol. It has no business being on the Internet in the 21st century.  
<inetpro> FTP MUST DIE!
<confluency> I will never willingly use FTP-only hosting again; I would rather stab myself in the face with a fork.
<Symmetria> magespawn see message :)
<magespawn> what the server is set up for is surely up to the company
<magespawn> it is truly bazzar to me that companies that make their money from the internet still insist on using insecure methods for hosting and email
<confluency> It's an entrenched standard; it's just a really bad one.  Why do so many companies still insist on using IE?
<confluency> I think you mean "bizarre". ;)
<magespawn> that too
<magespawn> pop with unsecure authentication
<inetpro> magespawn: pop is by no means the only problem with email
<magespawn> no indeed just the one i run into the most
<Kilos> ty for what magespawn 
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> the message you left for me with Maaz
<Kilos> power disappeared here twhen i got ups disconnected to fit connectors for ext battery
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> oh that
<Kilos> maybe we can look into that as well some time
<Kilos> weird that boot-repair-cd is so big. boot-repair installs on your pc with 2m download
<magespawn> like i said i am pretty sure that is because it will run on its own
<magespawn> ala live cd style
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> will get it with next months night surfer data methinks
<Kilos> this using one drive to boot-repair a second then booting into the second and starting boot-repair and quickly pulling power off drive one is a schlep
<magespawn> i dont think most people would even thnik to try that Kilos
<Kilos> if you dont disconnect drive 1 then you cant take drive 2 to another pc
<Kilos> always wants to see drive1 as the boot boss
<magespawn> fish 1 has a school project that to involve a pivot, levers and effort
<magespawn> so we have dcided to build oneof these http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trebuchet
<Kilos> seesaw wise
<Kilos> lol you wanna make war
<magespawn> yes that could be done 
<magespawn> something like that yes
<Kilos> them things are siege weapons to break down castle walls
<Kilos> remind me monday morning early the power cutting from 8am for the day whoever is here early and can memmber that please
<magespawn> will do Kilos
<Symmetria> http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/cop-accidentally-shoots-himself-in-head-1.1412033#.UIqMesVllIk
<Symmetria> wtf
<Symmetria> that sounds like an out and out suicide
<zeref> title says it all :P
<zeref> except for the accidentally part
<zeref> btw, why does windows release so many versions of the same OS, eg: starter,home basic,professional,enteprise,ultimate???
<Guest30134> Bloody helllllllllll why does none of my mobile devices ever identify properly
<magespawn> zeref: all in the name of making money
<magespawn> for some afternoon fun http://www.globalspec.com/trebuchet/
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> dammit, I cant find contact details for sakhi anywhere
<magespawn> for those python people http://xkcd.com/413/
<zeref> magespawn: have you tried pygame?
<magespawn> nope
<Kilos> zeref, so poorer peeps can also afford to get windows
<Symmetria> heh
<Kilos> price the ultimate dvd
<Symmetria> Im debating going windows 8
<Kilos> Symmetria, ask the fly, he tried it
<Kilos> took forever to download for starters
<magespawn> they have not even got the kinks out of 7 yet
<Kilos> and he still has a headache
<zeref> magespawn: lol @ xkcd
<magespawn> very funny stuff
<magespawn> good for a friday afternoon
<zeref> but Kilos basic is  so basic
<zeref> a few friends of mine got lappies with starter, and they all install ultimate
<zeref> most of the peeps want an os with everything on it
<Kilos> what does ultimet cost zeref i would also like to know
<Kilos> for interests sake
<Kilos> thats what large businesses buy
<zeref> honestly, i've never "bought" a windows version :P
<Kilos> haha you one of those billy cries about
<zeref> imagine ubuntu having different editions....
<Kilos> avast ye swabs
<Kilos> ya
<zeref> in the linux world you sort odf have different versions, 
<zeref> LFS -> ubuntu
<Kilos> i tried win7 ultimate. horrible
<Kilos> can even play AOE3
<Kilos> it even says it has issues with aoe3
<zeref> Win 7 is good IMHO
<zeref> you play AOE????
<zeref> nice
<magespawn> R1898.00
<zeref> magespawn: Win 8 or win 7 ultimate
<magespawn> win 7
<zeref> whew
<zeref> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/63100-windows-8-versions-and-sa-pricing-explained.html
<zeref> so complex
<Kilos> yeah love aoe
<Kilos> can get lotsa 8ta data for R1898
<Kilos> lol yeah win7 is good
<Kilos> some time we will find out what for
<magespawn> hah Kilos
<magespawn> http://xkcd.com/456/
<Symmetria> how do you leave a message for someone on the bot in here
<magespawn> say "Maaz tell nick message" without the quotes
<Symmetria> maaz tell sakhi Please contact Symmetria, +27 76 219 7933 when you get this, kinda urgent
<Maaz> Symmetria: Righto, I'll tell sakhi on freenode
<Kilos> storming here. gonna reconnect ups, see yas later
<Squirm> almost storming here too
<Squirm> yoh
<Squirm> big storm around
<nlsthzn> :( kernel update... reboot needed
<Kilos> abend
<magespawn> i am out of here for now see y'all on saturday
<Kilos> hey not_found-droid how come 2 of you
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos ... I am all over the place
<nlsthzn> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im getting the flies disease
<Kilos> so weird, i never get sick
<nlsthzn> :( changing of the season and all
<Kilos> yeah but it never bugs me, but sis and her husband had it for a week already
 * nlsthzn goes for a shower and a sleep ... nigth all
<Kilos> nigfht nlsthzn sleep tight
<Kilos> whew typing crooked even
<Kilos> superfly, keeps your bugs in the cape
<zeref> bye guys, enjoy teh weekend 
<Kilos> you too zeref 
<Kilos> have a good one
<zeref_hidden_nin> hmmm,
<zeref_ninja> cheers Kilos 
<superfly> Kilos: what bugs? I don't get sick
<Kilos> rofl flu
<Kilos> you got flu more often than not
<Kilos> superfly, have you ever tried evolution mail
<superfly> Kilos: no
<Kilos> i just installed here and did a backup from maverick
<Kilos> so much better than thunderbird
<Kilos> user friendly wise i mean
<smileE17> hi :p
<Kilos> hi smileE17 
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<smileE17> how are you? :D
<Kilos> getting flu methinks
<Kilos> and you?
<magtie> Hi kilos   smileyE17
<magtie> refuse to get such things
<Kilos> lol its not often i get
<Kilos> but spose sooner or later there is a mutation that will get to us all
<Kilos> hi psydroid why you just lurk?
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> I am studying
<Kilos> good lad
<Vince-0> Hiii
<smileE17> Kilos: i'm fine too
<smileE17> :p
<smileE17> it's vacation for me
<smileE17> but now i have to go again
<smileE17> i promise i will be here longer tomorrow :)
<smileE17> good night everyone, sleep tight
<Kilos> toods smileE17 
<Kilos> you too ty
<smileE17> :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-27
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> mornin magtie 
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi there Trixar_za hows things
<Trixar_za> Not to bad
<Trixar_za> Checking out a new game server for the client I'm using
<Trixar_za> Should have different content
<Trixar_za> Funny enough, I picked this game for the low data usage - except when it's downloading the new content files :P
<Kilos> i installed 0ad inna wee hours. just glanced at it but no energy for fighting today yet
<Kilos> says its still under developement so havent seen what still needs developing
<Kilos> what is the game and how big is it?
<Trixar_za> The Mana World - I'm using the Land of Fire server
<Trixar_za> And the unofficial client called ManaPlus
<Trixar_za> Which incidentally is the same client most of the Game Masters use
<Kilos> you install the server there by you?
<Trixar_za> No, just the client
<Kilos> oh you play online?
<Trixar_za> But to keep the bandwidth usage down, the client needs to download files off the server
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> Those files download about 50MB of files
<Trixar_za> then the usage is pretty low. I once played 3 hours and only used 10MB
<Trixar_za> to give you an idea
<Kilos> thats not bad
<Trixar_za> The client's requirements also aren't that high
<Kilos> requirements meaning?
<superfly> morning oom Kilos 
<Kilos> dag my vliegie
<KilosK> oh ya superfly didnt think of it till i got your bug
<KilosK> one can make an excellent cough mixture by chopping onion fine and adding lotsa sugar on it
<KilosK> makes its own syrup that kids love
<KilosK> and the onion fights the flu
<KilosK> even slicing the onion works but i got no teeth to chew the slices
<KilosK> hehe
 * KilosK hates his false teeth. they lie onna side smiling at the world
<smileE17> hi :D
<KilosK> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> :)
<smileE17> Could not connect to database host "sql-s3-rr.toolserver.org".
<smileE17> Exception: SQLSTATE[HY000] [2013] Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 0
<smileE17>  Fatal error: Call to a member function fetchAssoc() on a non-object in /home/pathoschild/git/toolserver/stalktoy/index.php on line 217
<smileE17> Whut :|
<smileE17> reboot, brb :)
<queery> Hi guys
<queery> We are here at the ubuntu release party
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<queery> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery and Squirm!
<queery> hi Squirm 
<queery> where do you live
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> kzn
<queery> oh cool
<queery> thought you were skipping the release party in jhb
<charlvn> good afternoon!
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> afternoon all
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> so i upgraded my laptop from 12.04 to 12.10 yesterday
<charlvn> so far so good, gnome3 looks a little different, chromium looks a little different, just newer versions but nothing that really matters to me though
<charlvn> i was developing some weird problems with 12.04, i had one or two crashes, so i wanted to reformat in any case
<Kilos> whew
<charlvn> i'm glad i upgraded, it's not that, my machine is working fine
<hubx> hey guys sorry that I couldn't make it to the release party today :(
<charlvn> there was a release party? where?
<Kilos> evening guys and
<kodez> greetings to all
<kodez> hi uncle Kilos
<Kilos> hi kodez 
<kodez> how are you?
<charlvn> hi Kilos, kodez 
<Kilos> fulla flu but alive ty and you?
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<kodez> hi charlvn
<zeref_ninja> hurrrmmmm
<Kilos> lol hi zeref_ninja 
<Kilos> night all. have a good evening night and sleep
<smileE17> see ya all! :p
<smileE17> :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-28
<Kilos> hi henkj first time here?
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<bakuman> hi Oom Kilos 
<Kilos> bakuman, what you know about kde booting to black screen
<Kilos> after install
<Kilos> i tried ctrl+alt+f12 and alt+f12 but didnt work
<Kilos> where im going wrong
<Kilos> gotta untick desktop effects
<Kilos> the fly and weed know but i forgot
<bakuman> Don't have much experience with KDE, you should try Tonberry when he's here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i kept getting a popup saying some app had crashed and when i looked at details it was nepomuk backup thing
<Kilos> removed it and it also removed 1/2 of kde so did a clean install but now i forgot how to get to the desktop to kill them effects till nvidia is installed
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> domdonner
<Kilos> hehe got it alt+shift+F12
<Kilos> took like 4 hours to remember that
<inetpro> good afternoon
 * tumbleweed waves from heathrow - on my way to UDS
<Kilos> fly safe tumbleweed 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<tumbleweed> I have a nexus 7 with Ubuntu on it, in my bag
<tumbleweed> it work ssuprisingly well
<inetpro> tumbleweed: nice!
<tumbleweed> (but pretty slow, too)
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> slow is not good
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<tumbleweed> tbh, the onscreen keyboard is so painful tha tthe speed isn't a problem
<Kilos> wbb need modem on new kde install
 * tumbleweed wanders off
<Kilos> lo
<Kilos> 12.04 really been a painful experience 3g wise
<charlvn> Kilos: hi, how so?
<Kilos> lol i can never install and have it work without gyppoing something first\
<Kilos> i got a script somewhere that fixes it but heaven knows where
<Kilos> will ask mage tomorrow
<Kilos> he remembers a bit better
<charlvn> Kilos: sounds really irritating
<charlvn> i used to have problems with my 3g a long time ago
<charlvn> i thought, if i ever wanted to use 3g on a regular basis, it might be worth while to invest in a mifi or something similar
<Kilos> lol i been lu8cky since 8.10 till 12.04
<charlvn> but those are also quite expensive last i checked
<charlvn> in NL they sell for like 100 euro
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> 3g modems go on specials all the time
<charlvn> yeah it's worth while waiting and grabbing one when it's on special
<Kilos> these guys got a good fix
<charlvn> but then as long as your laptop / desktop can get onto wifi you can get on 3g as well
<charlvn> no more driver hassles etc
<Kilos> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-auto-connect-ubuntu-1204-gsm-mobile-broadband-connection-on-boot-startup-service
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> ah nice
<Kilos> dont you need to plugin a 3g modem
<Kilos> lappy got it built in?
<charlvn> no i mean, a mifi router is basically a device that connects to the umts network and then serves local clients via a built-in hotspot
<charlvn> so as long as you can connect to the wifi hotspot it works
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> very handy
<charlvn> you can also easily connect multiple devices to the internet via one router
<charlvn> i think it can serve like 10 devices simultaneously etc
<Kilos> wow
<charlvn> you can even build your own one using the right hw+sw if you have the time
<charlvn> but overall it might be cheaper to buy one out of the box, unless you have spare hw lying around
<Kilos> what kinda hw
<charlvn> well you need a 3g modem for one thing, a small cheap motherboard that can run linux, maybe a flash drive to install linux on, and a wifi interface
<charlvn> there are a bunch of really cheap linux-based mini-computers that have been coming out the last while
<Kilos> whew
<charlvn> but it's a bit of a niche so it might be a mail order thing
<Kilos> charlvn, you busy?
 * Kilos needs schooling on how to copy that script from that fanclub link
<charlvn> sure, what's the link?
<Kilos> no tight click copy option and ctrl c and v dont work
<Kilos> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-auto-connect-ubuntu-1204-gsm-mobile-broadband-connection-on-boot-startup-service
<Kilos> much too clever for me
<Kilos> even tried ctrlc and ctrl v in slexy but no gooddunno how mage did it
<charlvn> hmmm lemme just see
<charlvn> wow this is not handy
<Kilos> only that script bit dont copy
<Kilos> weird
<charlvn> what i did was i just clicked inside the script and pressed ctrl+a and then ctrl+c and it worked
<charlvn> here is the one: https://raw.github.com/gist/3968866/48d3332eadf9773a5b2cdec55ffb325f01258fc8/gistfile1.txt
<Kilos> ty charlvn 
<charlvn> here is the other: https://raw.github.com/gist/3968868/79e8ba68537ebea427c2f5090ec18b0e81cacb2d/gistfile1.txt
<Kilos> ctrl+a is what
<charlvn> select all
<Kilos> ah and then the ctrl+c to copy
<charlvn> yup
<Kilos> gracias
<charlvn> if that still doesn't work, just open the urls above and copy from there
<charlvn> no prob :_
<charlvn> :)
<Kilos> will do ty. still no luck with ctrl+v on a file here or on slexy.org
<Kilos> how did you paste it?
<charlvn> just ctrl+v as usual
<charlvn> hmmm, strange
<charlvn> yeah just works for me: http://slexy.org/raw/s2187MlZH9
<Kilos> dont work for me pastes an old copied link
<Kilos> grrr
<charlvn> hmmm, sounds like the copy didn't work for you
<charlvn> what happens if you try to copy from the above link?
<Kilos> ya
<charlvn> here's the second one: http://slexy.org/raw/s20p2MtkBN
<charlvn> very weird though
<charlvn> but that other site does have an unhandy code block thing
<Kilos> murphy's law
<Kilos> if you can struggle you will
<charlvn> :D
<Kilos> ty again
<charlvn> if it's possible to struggle, you will struggle for the longest possible period of time :)
<charlvn> something like that?
<Kilos> hahaha
<charlvn> np
<charlvn> glad to help
<Kilos> i go try get kde to see 3g modem again. wbb later
<charlvn> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> hi charl :D
<charlvn> how's it going?
<smileE17> good :) and you? :p
<smileE17> how do you like http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chakra_Linux ? :p
<charlvn> i have tried it actually, a long time ago
<charlvn> more than a year i mean, about 18 months or so
<charlvn> i thought it was quite good at the time
<charlvn> although i still used ubuntu as my main operating system
<charlvn> actually there are a lot of really good "smaller" linux distributions out there but ubuntu at the moment satisfies all my needs
<smileE17> yeah, charlvn :p
<smileE17> but normally i dislike chakra linux :p
<smileE17> (i mean: dislike big distros)
<smileE17> but i like chakra linux (and it's KDE, which I hate normally too :P )
<charlvn> interesting, why do you dislike big distros?
<charlvn> politics/economic interests/something else?
<smileE17> because it takes forever to download them :p
<smileE17> and they need a lot of disk space, which i usually don't have :p
<Squirm> evening
<smileE17> good evening, Squirm 
<smileE17> :p
<Squirm> hello smileE17, charlvn 
<smileE17> :)
<charlvn> smileE17: nah, popular distro's like ubuntu have a ton of good mirrors - at work i download ubuntu isos from the local mirror at 40MBps
<charlvn> it takes 20 seconds flat to download any one of them
<charlvn> hi Squirm 
<Banlam> i was only getting 1.4mbps from kubuntu now now
<Kerbero> when out IT department is not breaking stuff i get 1gbps to the SA mirror
<Banlam> MBps
<Banlam> but i didn't select a mirror
<Squirm> If I were them, I'd route the downloads to the closest location
<Kerbero> well that is the idea behind ubuntu's repo's
<Kerbero> if you choose Johannesburg as your time zone, za.archive.ubuntu.com is set as your repo
<charlvn> Kerbero: is that to the tenet mirror? that one is very good
<Kerbero> jip
<charlvn> not good from here obviously, but good if you're from inside south africa
<charlvn> especially if you are on an academic network because tenet anyway right? connected to tenet i mean
<Kerbero> we are supposed to have a 10gbps fiber to there
<Kerbero> yes
<charlvn> yes that's good
<Kerbero> i did get nice speeds once doing a iperf to that mirror
<Kerbero> but lately it is not that great
<charlvn> Kerbero: it could be because a new ubuntu version has been released and now everyone is downloading from the mirror
<charlvn> the mirrors take great strain right after a new release of a major distro
<Kerbero> no, i mean lately as in the past few months
<charlvn> ah i see
<charlvn> i would like to know why i get exactly 40MBps from my local mirror though, not more, not less
<charlvn> and it's consistent
<charlvn> i wonder if they limit each tcp connection to 320mbps or something
<charlvn> from some other servers i get 95+ MBps
<charlvn> nn all
<smileE17> bye :p
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-21
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn and others
 * Kilos sees the fly is missing
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> morning
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> oh ya smileys for the week
<Kilos> :) :-) 
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> Good morning Kilos and everyone from a nice and wet Cullinan
<Kilos> wonderful hey?
<bduk1> Lovely, everytunig clean and fresh
<Kilos> its good and clean and fresh tralala
<bduk1> Shuut Listen i hear something......
<nlsthzn> *burp*
<Kilos> hehe
<bduk1> Nope the grass is growing and calling the lawnmowers
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> good mornings
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro on freenode. Im waiting for the answer to what -f does with fsck when you get online again please" 12 hours, 38 minutes and 45 seconds ago
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: where did you get the -f
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> from the crash kid when i couldnt fix my external way back then and it works like a charm
<Kilos> oh ya morning inetpro 
<Kilos> have used it from 10.10 to fix later versions that dont boot either
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> its one of the few commands that have stuck in the noggin
<inetpro> Kilos: Force checking even if filesystem is marked clean
<Kilos> ah ty
<inetpro> if you run 'fsck -h' it tells you
<Kilos> where did you find that info?
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> gracias amigo
<inetpro> no problemos
<nlsthzn> man fsck
<nlsthzn> >.>
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> its not in mine
<Kilos> ive looked at man a few times to see if i didnt miss it
 * Kilos hates man. its written for clever peeps
<nlsthzn> but it typically shows all the flags with an explanation...
<Kilos> mine doesnt show -f at all in unity or 10.10
<Kilos> in 10.10 here now even fsck -h dont show it
<Kilos> oh it says invalid option -h
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21L8JJWUI
<nlsthzn> try --h or --help
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> nope but never mind i know now it means force
<Kilos> without that i would have done double the number of reinstalls hehe
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  lekker wet?
<Kilos> we had 30mm
<Kilos> you guys get that daily
<Squirm> very much so
<Squirm> sun came out for a few hours, now it's becoming overcast and the temp is dropping
<Squirm> according to our station we had 25mm, but I've been told that the rain catcher doesn't work very well
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for Mooi River
<Maaz> Squirm: City not found
<Kilos> gotta be out in a nice open area with no trees or buildings close
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for Treverton Schools
<Squirm> Kilos: it's on top of a chimney, away from anything
<Maaz> Squirm: City not found
<Kilos> maybe its that site not sharing or adding mooiriver as a city
<Squirm> it is though
<Kilos> yeah but not sharing
<Squirm> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=-29.199%2C30.008&sp=IKWAZULU37
<Kilos> only letting you see it
<Squirm> I can't find any more options
<Kilos> is that the link the bots use?
<Kilos> not wund.com
<Squirm> same thing
<Squirm> http://www.wund.com/auto/wund/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IKWAZULU37
<Kilos> aha
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for MooiRiver
<Maaz> Squirm: City not found
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for MooiRivier
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> find a forums or something there and ask one of their geeks to sort it
<Squirm> so, I did location searches on wudnerground
<Squirm> mooi river says city not found
<Squirm> mooirivier however, finds the data
<Squirm> and it's the only one Maaz doesn't like
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for MooiRivier
<Squirm> http://www.wund.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=mooirivier
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm not feeling too well
<Squirm> it works there
<Squirm> see
<Squirm> not "City not found"
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> but
<Squirm> it's still wrong
<Kilos> QA, weather in MooiRivier
<Squirm> may I should change my weather stations location from Mooi River to Mooirivier
<Kilos> yeah and no capitals
<Kilos> QA, hi
<QA> Kilos: In Estcourt, South Africa at 8:00 AM SAST on October 21, 2013: 17°C; Humidity: 59%; Wind: WSW at 4 km/h; Conditions: Partly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 5:16 AM SAST/6:13 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 8:39 PM SAST/6:48 AM SAST
<QA> hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> she finds estcourt as close by
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> that's why I think Mooi River != Mooirivier
<Kilos> thats half afrikaans
<Kilos> rivier should be river
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> nlsthzn, with ntfsprogs installed running fsck should then check ntfs drives and partitions without running ntfsfix separately wont it\
<Kilos> ntfsfix is in ntfsprogs i read
<Squirm> what happened to mirror.ac.za?
<Kilos> ask Maaz  if its down
<Kilos> whats the link?
<Squirm> it is down
<Kilos> aw
<Squirm> Maaz: is mirror.ac.za down
<Maaz> Squirm: Yes, http://mirror.ac.za/ is down (No DNS A/CNAME-records for that domain)
<Squirm> what
<Squirm> wow
<Squirm> ok
<Kilos> whew then they gotta fix it
<Kilos> Symmetria, wake them up
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> and morning
<Squirm> Kilos: that to me, means the subdomain has been removed
<Kilos> maybe updating or something. i dunno about them things
<superfly> Thanks. Dunno what happened there... my server just was no longer responding
<Squirm> Maaz: is www.mirror.ac.za down
<Maaz> Squirm: No, it's just you
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> that seems to work
<Kilos> haha
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> they maybe rebooted because of power out or something
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> www.mirror.ac.za works but mirror.ac.za doesn't
<Kilos> oh
<Squirm> I'm sure it used to though
<Kilos> Maaz, google mirror.ac.za
<Maaz> Kilos: "mirror.ac.za - Brought to you by TENET" http://www.mirror.ac.za/ :: "Welcome to the UFS mirror - University of the Free State" http://mirror.ufs.ac.za/ :: "Mirrors | UCT LEG" http://www.leg.uct.ac.za/mirrors :: "Ubuntu Mirror | UCT LEG" http://www.leg.uct.ac.za/mirrors/linux/ubuntu :: "Fedora Mirror | UCT LEG" http://www.leg.uct.ac.za/fedora-mirror :: "UCT
<Maaz> Linux Enthusiasts Group" http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/ :: "UCT LEG | The University of Cape T…
<nlsthzn> Kilos, why you speak geek... I have no idea
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i thought it was you that told me to try ntfsfix
<Kilos> sorry
<nlsthzn> nope
<Kilos> i forget who it was and am on maverick so dont see scrollbacks
<Kilos> i find openoffice.org  word processor thing slightly easier to use than libreoffice writer
<Kilos> things are too modern for me
<nlsthzn> can't see why... the new libre office is AWESOME
<Kilos> ya but too clever for me man
<Kilos> mind you i will try it again
<Kilos> trying to find how to make a book cover
<Kilos> oh it was charl that told me about ntfsfix
<nlsthzn> there shoudln't be that much of a difference between OO and LO for what you want to do... 
<Kilos> maybe its because im just starting out for first time, so need to learn first. scribus and LO and OO is too much to get in at once. gotta go the one step at a time route
<Kilos> didnt ever think id use any office stuffs
<nlsthzn> always something new to learn :) and get frustrated with 
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> Kilos: there must be very very few differences between OO and LO
<inetpro> no point in wasting your bandwidth on downloading OO
<Kilos> i have it in maverick inetpro 
<Kilos> i still love the maverick
<inetpro> ahh, that's old man
<Kilos> ya ma me too
<inetpro> LO just got better
<inetpro> not more difficult
<nlsthzn> LO 4 is super fast too
<Kilos> hmm... bit of rain killed my tower
<inetpro> Kilos: 21/10 12:34:03 <nlsthzn> LO 4 is super fast too
<inetpro> Kilos: did you see that ^?
<Kilos> fast isnt the thing here inetpro 
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> ai!
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> fast and the same >.>
<nlsthzn> and fast
<Squirm> it rained again
<Squirm> or is still raining
<Kilos> ill go try LO again
<Kilos> on and off with the odd bit of thunder
<Kilos> aw signal shows red again
<nlsthzn> here we have had sand with a high likelyhood of more sand
<Kilos> emergencies only
<Kilos> lol at nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you lucky its not same as wet rain then when we get hail you would get bricks
<nlsthzn> no, we get mud
<Kilos> ok i go back to libreoffice, wbb
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> Goats cheese on crackers and a bowl of salad for you fat people
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos came again back
<nlsthzn> wb
<Kilos> ty
<nlsthzn> np
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> LO looks a bit easier now i found some stuff on OO
<Kilos> one step at a time
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> which version of LO?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> who knows
<Kilos> the version with 12.04
<Kilos> letter fax agenda grrr where is the book option
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> what are you trying to do uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> write a book
<Kilos> they should make things simple, like with a next page button
<Kilos> too involved with buttons and bullets and snaakse stuff
<Kilos> like to add a page its insert manual break. why not add a page
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> first you write the book... and later you worry about formatting ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go eat pap and stew with chilli sauce on top
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> ah nlsthzn it be clever. if you hold enter after finished typing in one page it automatically makes more
<charl_> i'm good thanks
<nlsthzn> interesting
<Kilos> i asked poor neelsie something i shoulda asked you charl_ 
<Kilos> i go find it
<Kilos> aw on the wrong drive
<Kilos> its was
<inetpro> Kilos: 21/10 13:28:20 <nlsthzn> first you write the book... and later you worry about formatting ;)
 * inetpro agrees with nlsthzn
<Kilos> will running fsck do the ntfsfix automatically if you have ntfsprogs installed?
<Kilos> write it where inetpro ?
<Kilos> im doing it with gedit atm
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<charl_> hi liamT 
<Kilos> then copy paste
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<inetpro> Kilos: just write your words and sentences as they come in one long page
<Kilos> oh my
<liamT> hey chaps
<Kilos> that could maybe make things easier ya
<Kilos> ty guys
<inetpro> s/word and sentences/words, sentences and paragraphs/
<Kilos> like my blog of old inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> nou reen dit lekker
<Kilos> danke
<inetpro> but Kilos, if you think about adding too many images then you may want to reconsider using something like scribe
<Kilos> no i only want an image on the cover
<Kilos> still gotta find how to make a cover
<inetpro> start with just the text and worry about image later
<Kilos> will do ty
<Kilos> yo zerlgi 
<zerlgi> yo Kilos
<Kilos> i still see formatting as wiping a win drive
<nlsthzn> install focuswriter uncle Kilos ... it is made for people wanting to write books without distraction... 
<Kilos> hmm... more to learn
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> full screen so no launcher app switcher in view
<Kilos> thats frighening
<Kilos> frightening
<zerlgi> [alt + tab]
<nlsthzn> mouse up and menu appears
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> alt+tab dont work
<Kilos> but that mouse up helps so i can close it
<Kilos> or must you do the alt+tab inside the brackets
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> alt tab should work if there is another application open ;)
<Kilos> didnt. i got pidgin xchat and LO open
<nlsthzn> that is odd then
<Kilos> i dont think ive ever managed to get it to work here
<Kilos> not serious im getting LO working slowly
<nlsthzn> cool
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you mean with "alt+tab dont work"?
<Kilos> i run that focus thing and got white screen to type in but only when i found moving mouse up opened the top panel toolbar thing alt tab didnt go to other apps
<Kilos> dont work was written in plain english
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> page just stayed white
<Kilos> maybe in its settings i can make it not use full screen , will check that out
<Kilos> there thats better
<inetpro> Kilos: hold down the alt key and press tab multiple times
<inetpro> Kilos: you never use that?
<Kilos> alt tab brought up a tiny window shownig pidgin and a red X but disappeared before i could do anything
<Kilos> focus works fine now the full screen is unticked in settings
<Kilos> full page but still see launcher and top panel
<inetpro> the point of it is to focus only on writing
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> writing requires thinking and thats makes headaches
<Kilos> so good to think its bursts
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos fails at focuswriter :p
<Kilos> nope man it works now
 * nlsthzn will be using it in November for the NaNoWriMo
<Kilos> btw i watched a program on the idiot bot last night about steve jobs
<Kilos> interesting
<charl_> the idiot bot, is that the tv?
<charl_> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> idiot box sorry
<Kilos> ya tv
<inetpro> Kilos: how's the weather?
<Kilos> sun shining but thunder over the mountain
 * inetpro seeing alerts about a massive storm coming from the north
<Kilos> there where you stay i thinkd or maybe a bit west
<Kilos> yeah thats where its thundering
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> hope my mealies can be spared from the forecasted hail
<Kilos> never mind if it hails they grow agan and the extra nitrogen makes them even better
<Kilos> hail is magic water unless it knocks peaches off the trees
<inetpro> eish man!
<inetpro> will have to wait and see
<Kilos> yeah we cant control the weather
<Kilos> you can also quickly insure your mealies with centraoes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> then after hail they pay and mealies grow again anyway
<Kilos> so pays double
<inetpro> ai!
<charl_> inetpro: you have a farm?
<charl_> whow
<inetpro> charl_: just a small plot 
<charl_> cool, growing you own food is nice
<inetpro> gives me a bit of a farmers feel in a big city
<charl_> you live on the plot too?
<Kilos> still time now inetpro you can plant sweetcorn as well
<charl_> that sounds awesome, having a small farm in your back yard
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> Kilos: yep I should plant more now that the rain has started
 * nlsthzn goes home
<nlsthzn> bye
<charl_> ciao nlsthzn 
<Kilos> but things dont grow lekker here too many bugs and cutworms and things
<Kilos> toods nlsthzn 
<Kilos> inetpro, het jy nat gekry. dit reen nou weer hier
<inetpro> Kilos: nope, het tuis geland met slegs 'n paar druppels op die visor
<Kilos> moo9i
<inetpro> en die hael het gelukkig weggebly hier
<Kilos> mooi ook
<Kilos> dit sous hier nou
<Kilos> 34mm so ver van dit gister begin het
<inetpro> ja ek hoor die gerol van die donderweer in die verte
<inetpro> nice!
<Kilos> gras gaan nou soos bossies groei
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ons het maar sowat 23mm gehad vanaf Saterdag
<inetpro> maar dit sal ook baie help 
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: jy't al die waters vir jouself gevat?
<Kilos> hahaha dankie man
<Kilos> gewoonlik kry jy twee keer so veel as ons
<Kilos> im sure mage didnt even come online the weekend
<Kilos> inetpro, ons het skape om te voer man
<Kilos> o ja wat gebeiur met jou hoenders en die ape
<Kilos> gebeur
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<inetpro> Kilos: die hoenders is darem weer rustig
<inetpro> twee henne met sowat 12 kuikens elk
<Kilos> apie weg inetpro ?
<Kilos> mooi
<inetpro> weet nie wat van hom geword het nie
<Kilos> jy boer weer vorentoe
<Kilos> iemand het hom seker gepot
<Kilos> lyk of reen klaar is nou hier
<inetpro> wow, nou eers?
<Kilos> goed geval net nou
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> ja dit moet nou naby 40mm wees
<inetpro> ons het maar 'n paar druppeltjies gehad vanaand
<Kilos> sal more kyk
<Kilos> ai! shame man
<inetpro> nog donderweer?
<Kilos> inetpro, hier begin dit weer storm
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> het jy gehoor?
<Kilos> dit reen weer saggies
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> interessante weer
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> baie koel vanaand
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> koud more 24°c
<inetpro> 24 is lekker
<Kilos> nee man 34 is lekker
<inetpro> sjoe, nee dis te warm
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nou sous dit weer
<inetpro> hmm... steeds niks hier
<Kilos> dit moet nog daar val vanaand
<Kilos> kannie net hier reen nie
<inetpro> hoop maar dit kom nog
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> klaar nou
<inetpro> Kilos: hier kom hy nou
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<Kilos> night my friend
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-22
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> aloha ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> and Kilos :-)
 * ThatGraemeGuy waves
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> ohi sakhi 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 40mm total
<Kilos> lekker ne
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<aquarat> hey kilos :)
<inetpro> Kilos: Nice! We had 7.5mm last night
<Kilos> so min?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> mind you we only got 6 last night
<inetpro> well at least that get's us to about 30mm since Saturday
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<Kilos> ya thats good here in the desert inetpro 
<inetpro> others are talking about +60mm since Saturday
<inetpro> in the east of Pretoria
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Guys , can someone tell me why this didn't work :
<mazal> ./backup.sh && ./apt-cache.sh
<mazal> The first one ran , the second one didn't
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> the second won't run if the exit status of the first was not 0
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you want the second to run regardless, separate them with ; instead of &&
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6152659/bash-sh-difference-between-and
<mazal> Thanx ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> mazal, kyk man ^^
<Kilos> lol he did
<Kilos> skuus
<mazal> First always exits with error , that explains it then :)
<Kilos> ou graampie n slim ou ne
<mazal> What would I do without you clever okes
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-)
<mazal> Gotta image , bbl
<Kilos> eish have android tablets not got a shutdown goodie?
<Kilos> do you just kill the power
<inetpro> talking about exit code
 * inetpro likes the latest byobu features
<inetpro> Byobu Prompt Now Includes Exit Code of Previous Command and ⟫ http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2013/09/byobu-prompt-now-includes-exit-code-of.html
<Kilos> oh sis says it does give a confirmation message first
<mazal> Hmm , seems I am in need of a specific backup app
<Kilos> deja-dup
<Squirm> Maaz: seen magespawn
<Maaz> Squirm: magespawn was last seen 9 days, 18 hours, 25 minutes and 13 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-10-12 16:13:56 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-10-12 16:14:03 SAST
<Squirm> Kilos: what's happened to mage?
<Kilos> i dunno Squirm maybe very busy
<Squirm> Kilos: is he still up north?
<Kilos> up north?
<mazal> Kilos, that won't work for me
<mazal> I have a unique need
<Kilos> aw mazal that sucks
<mazal> I need a backup to run on specific days of month , each to each own folder. Normalle rsync and cron will do , BUT
<mazal> If my pc is off and backup is missed I need something to prompt that it was missed and that it must be run
<Squirm> Kilos: North coast
<mazal> That last part takes cron and rsync out
<Kilos> maybe rsync /home /etc /var to an external
<Kilos> ya he is stil in hluhluwe
<Squirm> mazal: in RH I learned about anacron
<mazal> rsync and cron won't prompt me if the job was missed
<Squirm> mazal: anacron
<Squirm> Kilos: cool. I'm going up there next weekend
<Kilos> mail him and tell him
<Squirm> going to the Hluhluwe–iMfolozi Park
<Kilos> he cant go on leave yet he just started
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> i used to buy game from them when the culled
<Kilos> a whole slaughtered impala for like R20
<Kilos> good old days
<Squirm> :/
 * mazal krap kop
<Squirm> heading up next Friday - will try and leave early and get to St. Lucia
<Squirm> if the weather is good
<Squirm> I haven't been there in many, many, many years
<Squirm> besides, I was too young
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> lovely part of za that. can get very hot in summer though
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charl_> hi Kilos :)
<Squirm> mazal: did you have a look at anacron?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<mazal> Squirm, nope , don't know it
<Squirm> mazal: it does what you want to do
<mazal> Will google thanx Squirm 
<Squirm> it's like cron, but you can only specify daily, weekly, monthly, etc. But it runs when your PC comes back up
<mazal> The problem is that I can't specify date with that
<mazal> Must be able to specify day of month
<Squirm> run a daily script that checks the date and if the date matches the day you want to perform your action on, then do it
<Squirm> then that script with run every day when your PC is turned on. Won't take much to work out it's not your specfied date
<mazal> ish
<mazal> And anacron also can't specify time
<Squirm> you can specify a time range
<Squirm> add an at command to anacron?
<mazal> It's only in summer I struggle with this when I can't leave my equipment on when I'm not home
<mazal> ai
<Kilos> another missing person is vince0
<Kilos> hi Tonberry liamT 
<liamT> hey everyone
<mazal> Found an app that solves my problem
<mazal> Backintime. Great control over how many snapshots are keep. Every week , month and even year :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl_> ok finally got around to starting with this e2ee project of mine
<charl_> in between holiday and being sick a lot of time went lost
<charl_> http://charl.eu/e2ee/
<charl_> any thoughts welcome etc
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi charl_
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<charl_> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> it looks I may be moving back to the netherlands
<charl_> how so?
<Kilos> oh?
<psyatw> I am getting several job offers right now for well-paying jobs
<Kilos> thats good
<psyatw> one of them even involving a project with linux and c++
<Kilos> cool
<charl_> heh yeah the economy is busy taking off again
<charl_> i was at hoek van holland last week on a boat tour around the rotterdam port
<psyatw> so if I get that one, I will have to work for 3 months and then I can take some time off for travel before embarking on another project
<psyatw> oh, what did you notice?
<charl_> sorry got interrupted
<charl_> the tour guide said that compared to last year the port is doing well
<charl_> he said last year the port was frightingly empty
<Kilos> frighteningly
<charl_> lol my english again
<charl_> need a spell chequer in irssi
<Kilos> i hope thats right
<charl_> i need engrish lessins
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> maybe one day my japanese is better than my engrish
<psyatw> yeah
<psyatw> frigging empty :)
<psyatw> haha
<charl_> fracking empty, galactica style!
<charl_> oh yeah they are talking about fracking again in the netherlands
<charl_> i think we need to tell them to "frack off" :)
<psyatw> :)
<charl_> heh "go frack yourselves"
<mazal> Cheers everyone , enjoy your evening
<charl_> ciao mazal 
<psyatw> hi mazal
<psyatw> god save the queen!
<psyatw> and mazal
<charl_> ok added a bunch of stuff http://charl.eu/e2ee/
<charl_> starting to look like something now
<charl_> i think i have most of my core ideas drafted up now
<Kilos> what was this for again charl_ ? an irc chat client or im goodie
<Kilos> i forget
<charl_> end-to-end encrypted communication
<charl_> be that textual, video, audio, files etc
<charl_> based off the openpgp standard combined with tls
<charl_> zero data persistence on the server
<charl_> and full server redundancy, preferably as transparent as possible to the user
<charl_> based off the principle that any hardware that is not under your direct control can't be trusted 
<Kilos> oh ya the pro was interested
<charl_> cool i will ping him when i see him
<charl_> this is only initial concept stuff, it still needs a lot of refining, but i need some feedback too, otherwise it becomes my little one-man project
<charl_> really want to try and avoid that
<psyatw> I find it interesting too
<charl_> oool, any ideas / feedback welcome :0
<charl_> :)
<psyatw> :)
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-23
<Kilos> morningall
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> morning all
<bduk1> Good morning all
<Kilos> yo bduk1 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> who was it here that said they like php. i see langjan needs php help on the list
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit weer reën oom ?
<Kilos> hoop so
<Kilos> kannie genoeg kry nie
<Kilos> of kannie te veel kry nie
 * Squirm dances
<Squirm> we're finally getting decent speeds
<Kilos> lol what excited you Squirm 
<Squirm> I still don't think they're where they're supposed to be
<Kilos> oh they been fixing things
<Squirm> but they are good
<Squirm> 4x4mbit lines
<Squirm> I'm getting http download speeds of up to 900Kb/s
<superfly> morning oom Kilos 
<superfly> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> morning superfly 
<mazal> Squirm, how do you combines the 4 lines ? At router level ?
<Kilos> wow that be good Squirm 
<Squirm> mazal: yes
<Squirm> we have an mweb bonded solution
<mazal> Uncapped as well ?
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> should be unshaped too
<Squirm> but I don't think it is
<mazal> Sounds too slow for 4x4 , on a single 4 I used to get average 410Kb/s
<Kilos> no man thats not fast Squirm 
<Kilos> you aint got the b and B mixed up
<Kilos> ?
<Squirm> mazal: it is
<Squirm> just shows the state of our exchange
<Kilos> i get up to 400kB/w
<Kilos> ai!/s
<mazal> oom Kilos , your speed works with calendar ? Per week lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man 8ta rocks
<Kilos> Squirm, do that speedtest.co.za
<Kilos> should be over 4mb/s i think
<Squirm> Kilos: I did yesterday
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3049341862
<Squirm> definitely over 4
<Squirm> but not quite 16
<mazal> Should be around 1.3Mb/s
<Kilos> no man 1.3 mb/s is slow
<Squirm> 11.66Mb/s
<Squirm> 11.77Mb/s
<Kilos> ya thats better
<Kilos> 11.77/8
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, 11.77/8
<Maaz> Kilos: 1.47125
<Kilos> 1.4mB/s
<Kilos> thats good
<Squirm> we should be getting more
<Squirm> but alas...
<Kilos> dont be greedy leave some for us
<Kilos> i go feed sheep
<Kilos> thats a good speed for getting iso's and doing update/upgrades
<Squirm> Kilos: among other things
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lol brings back memories of 9 hour upgrade of 8.10 0n gprs
 * Kilos loves 3g
 * Squirm loves HSDPA
<Squirm> and I wish we could get LTE here :/
<Kilos> oh ya thats what i get with 8ta nowadays
<Kilos> utms or something as well
<Kilos> i see the lte advertised but dunno what its all about
<Squirm> umts is 3g and up
<Kilos> is lte only in cities
<Squirm> city centres
<Kilos> aw
<Squirm> LTE - Long Term Evolution
<Squirm> you get speed of 50Mb/s
<Squirm> and our speed is 12Mb/s
<Kilos> lol arent you trying to have mooiriver classed as a city
<Kilos> wow that is fast hey
<Squirm> and it's wireless
<Squirm> so from your cellphone
<Squirm> or LTE dongle
<Kilos> that reminds me i still gotta try get a wireless card for the p4
<Kilos> oh special dongle as well
<Squirm> Telkom Mobile executive, Amith Maharaj demonstrated the performance of its live LTE network at the 2013 MyBroadband conference, with peak speeds exceeding 200Mbps.
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> maybe if you use a yagi with your wireless you can get it from a city
<Kilos> but you too far
<Squirm> that would be internal though
<Squirm> Durban is the closest city with LTE
<Kilos> aw much too far
<Kilos> yagi might manage a max of 20 ks i think
<Kilos> and you got too many mountains there
<Kilos> gotta be line of sight
<Squirm> I know
<mazal> Guys what can cause Unity's app scope to stop keeping history of apps that is used ? My files scope still shows history , just the apps one doesn't. This started suddenly yesterday evening
<Kilos> there is a setting
<Kilos> under pivacy i think it was
<Kilos> privacy
<Kilos> maybe it has limits to how much it remembers
<Kilos> ohi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<mazal> I checked there , but all settings there is to remove. There is no disable. And my files scope still works
<Kilos> maybe set it to all
<mazal> I think yesterday's update broke it
<Kilos> oh my
<psyatw> hi mazal
<mazal> Hi psyatw 
<Kilos> should show past week or day or month and all and advanced
<mazal> All of those settings will delete it
<Kilos> try some --fix-brokens or something
<mazal> I am sure there were an disabled setting there
<mazal> No matter what you choose there , it will delete it
<Kilos> there is also the on off button at the bottom
<mazal> And why only the apps and not the files
<Kilos> try an aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> or look in synaptic there is a fix broken somewhere
<Kilos> ya edit fix broken
<Kilos> maybe you didnt get a good upgrade so you can also do mark all upgrades and it will show the apply arrow if there is something missing
<mazal> sudo apt-get fix-the-broken-stuff
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> apt-get --fix-broken i think it was
<mazal> sudo apt-get fix-the-broken-stuff && sudo-apt-get install stop-breaking-things-in-the-future
<Kilos> Maaz, google apt-get fix broken command on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "AptGet/Howto - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto :: "apt-get - Ubuntu Manpage Repository" http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/apt-get.8.html :: "How to fix broken packages using the Command Line - Linux Mint ..." http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/482 :: "installation - Package system is
<Maaz> broken. How to fix it? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/118749/package-system-i…
<mazal> And just when I thought my Ubuntu problems is over after going back to LTS
<Kilos> also sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> do an aptitude upgrade man and see what it says
<Kilos> will tell you if something not lekker
<mazal> Btw oom , I really like that backintime. Works very well with very good "how many snapshots" to keep setting. You should check it out
<mazal> Only lacks a function for "before backup run this command"
<Kilos> will check it out if you remind me in new data month
<Kilos> what is backintime
<Kilos> everything works here
<Kilos> running main psu on mobo and dvd and external psu on 2 drives
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i like then old psu's with the manual on off button that doesnt relay on the mobo to switch on
<mazal> It's a backup app. The only one I could find so far that keeps good weekly , monthly , yearly backups automatically
<Kilos> no man i do backups manually when data allows. nothing automatic here
<mazal> I don't have time for manual anymore. Life got to full and forget
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> good morning all
<mazal> Hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi mazal 
<psyatw> good morning charl_
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi psyatw 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi zerlgi 
<zerlgi> Hi Kilos
<superfly> hi zerlgi 
<zerlgi> Hi superfly. One day I hope to actually meet you face-to-face:P
<superfly> hehehehe me too
<charl_> whow this is shocking
<charl_> at work i use win8 inside a virtual machine in order to use some microsoft-only software
<charl_> mainly microsoft office and pl/sql developer
<charl_> i just attempted to upgrade to windows 8.1 - big mistake
<charl_> you are now forced (you literally can't get past the configuration screen) unless you sign up for a microsoft account
<charl_> they want all your details including your birthdate, and it's mandatory
<charl_> yet more reason not to use windows and to stay the heck away from microsoft software
<charl_> when you attempt a clean install, you get the same problem btw
<charl_> wiped the whole thing and am now restoring the old win8 from backups
<charl_> Windows 8 - NSA Approved (TM)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> the screws get turned tighter and tighter
<charl_> indeed, my thoughts exactly
<charl_> considering microsoft was one of the most "eager" american companies to work with the nsa i would not be at all surprised if this is used for data collection
<charl_> if you said that 12 months ago it would be sheer paranoia but right now it's just plain obvious
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<Kilos> you too mazal 
<psyatw> the funny thing is that most windows software I used until a few years ago still worked on windows xp from 12 years ago
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hmm... frightened her off!
<Kilos> naughty me
<charl_> ok this is extremely weird
<charl_> a week or so ago i attempted to upgrade my server from ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu 13.10
<charl_> the upgrade succeeded but then i discovered a really strange problem - after some repeated nmap scans i end up with random high-numbered tcp ports showing as open
<charl_> i got spooked and reverted the server back to a clean install of 13.04
<charl_> now i did a clean install of ubuntu 13.10 amd64 desktop inside a virtual machine
<charl_> same thing - does anyone know what the heck is up here ?!?!
<Kilos> not because it uses places like amazon and so in searching mode charl_ 
<Kilos> i dunno if that changed
<charl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6289301/
<Kilos> saw  it in 13.04 i think
<charl_> there's a paste, for those of you who think i'm losing it :)
<Kilos> someone will tell you im sure
<Kilos> is it 54988 open ports?
<charl_> no that is the number of one open port
<charl_> the rest of the ports are closed
<charl_> right above it says: Not shown: 65535 closed ports
<charl_> i have never seen some weirdness
<charl_> *such
<Kilos> so 8 open
<charl_> yeah but they keep opening and closing rapidly
<charl_> you can see there, the results changed in the period of a few seconds
<charl_> the other thing i don't understand is why nothing shows up on netstat -tulpen
<Kilos> ask this on #glug.za i think it is
<Kilos> they mostly net guys i think and some from here too
<charl_> here's some more http://paste.ubuntu.com/6289324/
<Kilos> maybe frosty knows
<charl_> lemme do some proper googling and see if i can find something, otherwise i'm hitting up #ubuntu
<Kilos> lol you struggle to keep up there
<charl_> ok posted the details, now waiting for a response (lol)
<charl_> ok found out something new, i did some repeated scans with and without sudo
<charl_> i only seem to have a problem *without* sudo
<charl_> this could be an nmap bug in fact
<charl_> but it's strange that it only popped up now
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> i'm wondering if i should report it to them
<Kilos> yes man
<charl_> wb maiatoday 
<Kilos> so it doesnt go to 14.04
<charl_> ok i'll ask on the #nmap channel a bit later if i don't get any responses on #ubuntu
<Kilos> isnt the a ubuntu dev channel
<Kilos> just make sure its fixed before i get 14.04
<charl_> it isn't too serious (i guess) because nmap is a tool used by very few people
<Kilos> just run gufw so you can block all incoming
<charl_> no i definitely don't want to go and run some firewall app
<charl_> i belong to the firewalls are evil (well, mostly) school
<Kilos> open ports are bad news
<Kilos> lotsa bad peeps out there
<charl_> open ports were a big issue in the late-90's when you had the first real firewall fad
<charl_> that was a particular problem with windows hosts at the time because windows security was uber lame
<Kilos> inetpro, comments?
<charl_> now windows has a firewall that is enabled by default (and it also needs it) but on ubuntu all ports (should) be closed on a default install
<charl_> the only time when you have open ports is when you actually go and install server applications
<charl_> and even so if you only want to use them for local purposes you (should be able to) get them to bind to the local loopback interface *only*
<Kilos> here is one of his commands i saved and didnt lose
<Kilos> netstat -an | grep LISTEN
<charl_> that's what netstat -tulpen is for
<charl_> then you don't need grep
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i got this one too 
<charl_> although i think -tulpen gives you a little more
<Kilos> sudo netstat -ntulp
<charl_> yup that is the exact same
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> except i added the e switch
<charl_> i always type "tulpen" because we grow a huge amount of those here in the netherlands
<Kilos> im lost with all these funny things but save them anyway
<Kilos> tulips?
<charl_> yes they are called tulips in english, in dutch they are called "tulpen"
<charl_> i'm looking at netstat -an now but that gives you all the unix sockets too
<Kilos> on a server i would use a firewall
<charl_> if you need a firewall on a server, you're probably doing something wrong, except on a few exceptionary cases
<Kilos> im sure your win8 mate is still trying to prove linux is no good
<charl_> for example, if you run a daemon like memcache
<charl_> memcache basically has no authentication or security whatsoever, or in any case, it didn't used to last when i used it
<charl_> i like this purple background with the tree in front that ubuntu 13.10 ships with, it's a pity it's not the default
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you using gui on a server?
<charl_> no i installed ubuntu desktop inside a vm here on my workstation
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> you can run X on a server with openssh X11 forwarding
<charl_> quite handy if you need to install backwards gui-only software that you can't install at the terminal
<Kilos> oh havent they dropped x yet
<charl_> i read about the new display server but couldn't be bothered to even find out about it
<Kilos> there was talk about it
<charl_> we've been running x for so long now it's hard to imagine it not being there, but i'm not against change
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/
<charl_> "Mir is a next generation display server targeted as a replacement for the X window server system to unlock next-generation user experiences for devices ranging from Linux desktop to mobile devices powered by Ubuntu. The primary purpose of Mir is to enable the development of the next generation Unity."
<charl_> i don't care about unity so i don't care about mir either
<charl_> next generation user experience... what complete and utter marketing drivel
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> they must have big plans for unity man
<Kilos> they dont do stuff just for fun
<charl_> innovation is good but i get the feeling they are overinnovating
<charl_> but let's face it, user interfaces suck as they are right now, and we need standardisation
<Kilos> they need to make something that works on all mobiles and pcs
<charl_> also so that as a programmer you can create a single application and have it used transparently across all devices
<charl_> the application needs to automatically adapt to the device it's running on
<Kilos> maybe they think mir is the best way to do that because of X probs in the past
<Kilos> i remember needing to run some xrandr command sometime
<charl_> i have had very few issues with x in recent years
<Kilos> no reply from #ubuntu yet?
<charl_> nope
<Kilos> ya its got better
<charl_> oh here's the long story https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec#Motivation_-_Why_Mir.3F
<charl_> interesting... i guess i kind of get it
<charl_> the new kubuntu 13.10 runs really fast whow
<charl_> kde 4.11.2 - what a joy to use
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> lo inetpro skuus man
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi inetpro 
 * inetpro thought Kilos had gone to sleep already
<inetpro> hi psychicist
<Kilos> nope trying to fix an 80g drive that is seriously messed
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> first 5m got many bad sectors
<inetpro> throw it away
<Kilos> no man , its reader and drive work fine. one day ill get another same drive with dead reader or drive
<Kilos> i wish you peeps that throw away so easy will send me all the throw aways
<Kilos> you know i like fixing broken things
<Kilos> im not a new parts fitter
<Kilos> you like these new adds on tv. guy and chick riding in his jeep and a bird craps on the windscreen so he complains now he has to buy a new car
<inetpro> tv ad? 
<inetpro> what is that?
<Kilos> advertisement on the idiot box
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hahaha
 * inetpro has an old broken idiot box lying around in the garage for the last number of years
<inetpro> best thing that ever happened
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee time
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<Kilos> now i can go sleep after i get my coffee
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what now
<inetpro> you sleep after having coffee?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
 * Kilos dunks and enjoys
<Kilos> doop n ouma doop n ouma
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya morrow
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-24
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> dag mazal 
<mazal> oom Kilos , weet jy dalk wat alles die command unity --reset doen ?
<mazal> My probleem het erger geraak , search werk nou ook nie meer nie
<Kilos> sjoe nee man
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> oorweeg om daai te run , maar weet nie wat als dit gaan doen nie
<Kilos> het jt fsck gedoen
<Kilos> jy
<Kilos> is dit op jou pc of werk ene
<Kilos> dis was virusse doen op vensters ne , als work net erger
<Kilos> klink soos n goeie command daai
<mazal> Is op my main install , 12.04
<mazal> Ek gaan try en kyk wat gebeur
<Kilos> laat weet
<mazal> Sien hopenlik netnou weer
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi bduk Xethron space 
<space> Hi
<space> Kilos: you are very friendly, mate.
<Kilos> yeah im the greeter bot here
<space> :)
<Xethron> haha
<Kilos> wb mazal 
<Kilos> wat het dit gedoen
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> eish 8ta throttled today 12.1 kB/s
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> morning liamT 
<liamT> morning everyone
<mazal> Kilos, didn't help , still the same :(
<Kilos> you have corrupted it with something you installed from unfriendly sites
<Kilos> what did you install just before it started
<Kilos> im doing a very slow 35m upgrade 8850 B/s
<Kilos> maybe its za.archive.ubuntu.com thats a bit sick
<Kilos> Symmetria, hurry with that fast mirror
<Kilos> i would hate to have to download an iso at this speed
<Kilos> 14.8 kB/s now
<Kilos> gprs speed
<liamT> za.archive has been out of kilter recently
<liamT> i had to update my keys and even then it didn't work well
<liamT> i changed to main server and everything was fine again
<Kilos> very painful
<Kilos> main server is in the states?
<Kilos> i try use the local ones
<Kilos> uct or saix maybe
<Kilos> even the lesotho one
<liamT> i'm not sure where the main one is, i though it was UK
<Kilos> oh ya maybe
<Squirm> morning
<liamT> i find that the local servers often take a while to sync to the main server, and service is degraded while they are
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> doesnt the syncing to all the other servers slow down the main server too?
<liamT> i suppose it would, but perhaps they have a really fat pipe, or perhaps the local servers sync from each other, i
<liamT> 'm not sure
<Kilos> ai!  Fetched 37,1 MB in 1h 0min 27s (10,2 kB/s) 
<liamT> bring on the image diff updates !
<Kilos> some guy at the freestate varsity said he would run a deb-delta server for us but didnt get further than that
<Kilos> too much work involved i think
<mazal> Kilos, I didn't install anything , just normal updates
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi Kilos, psyatw 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<psyatw> hi charl_
<mazal> Enjoy your evening everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3054300355.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think i should put in for a transfer here :-)
<charl_> good afternoon
<Kilos> gee thats nice ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl_> seems like my vps at hetzner decided to restart itself for some reason
<Kilos> lo charl_ wb
<charl_> lost connection before that, seems like there was a problem on their end
<charl_> Kilos: thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have a vps at hetzner?
<ThatGraemeGuy> in SA?
<charl_> no in germany
<charl_> hey btw, did you see the link i posted yesterday? http://charl.eu/e2ee/
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<charl_> finally got some of my ideas drafted up
<Kilos> you gotta show the pro that at night charl_ 
<Kilos> hes always fulla ideas
<charl_> will do
<charl_> missed him yesterday evening
<Kilos> ya he is sneaky at times
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> scared someone makes him work
 * Kilos waits for the ai!
<Kilos> he normally lurks in the quiet till someone says something he disagrees with
<charl_> lol
<charl_> then he pounces like a tiger ! :)
<charl_> we should call him the channel tiger
<charl_> the tiger of the east
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ubuntiger
<Kilos> inetpro, ping man
<Kilos> ons skinner oor jou
<Kilos> skinder ook
<ThatGraemeGuy> bye all
<Kilos> cheers ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> have a good night
<Kilos> inetpro, jy doen dit weer ne?
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you and family good superfly ?
<superfly> ya, we're all good
<Kilos> greta
<Kilos> great as well
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos ai!
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-25
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm mazal 
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> morning Kilos and everyone
<Kilos> i forgot to tell mazal to try when booting to do a recovery from an earlier kernel version or earlier upgrade
<bduk1> Ill tell him
<Squirm> I love our internet
 * Kilos jealous
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> Hello Kilos
<Squirm> I must have downloaded close on 20Gb last night
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> what do you download that is so big
<Squirm> stuff :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> need more hdd space
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you now in the 3TB league
<Squirm> I fulled up 2x1Tb drives
<Squirm> so yes, just breaching into it
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> I want to invest in a 256Gb SSD
<Kilos> i looked at prices the other day they arent cheap
<Kilos> and i dunno if they will last as long as mechanical drives
<Kilos> did find anything on their reliability
<Kilos> didnt
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> oom Kilos , re that remastersys , the only thing I can think of that makes the iso too big is if you have big files somewhere in folders that is included in the iso
<mazal> I once had that when I had video files in my www folder for my website
<mazal> Also make sure all externals and possible mounted network drives are not mounted
<Kilos> sjoe ive looked everywhere, my /home shows as 1.3g so i dont know where its finding all the stuff
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> if you look there is it wanting to add the /storage partition?
<Kilos> i save most stuff to the /storage
<mazal> Unmount all "extra" partitions
<mazal> Externals
<mazal> Network drives
<Kilos> no externals
<Kilos> i really want it to work because this 12.04 is fully upgraded and works lekker
<mazal> Check with boabab what folders have big data and investigate those folders if it is unneeded data
<mazal>  Folders /home and apt cache is not included in the iso so don't worry about that one
<Kilos> ok ty lemme see if i can find the prob
<Kilos> i looked at that report but couldnt work out what all it is trying to use
<Kilos> and im using the iso option not the backup one
<Kilos> anyway mazal have you tried a recovery from an earlier upgrade
<mazal> Nah , I'll suffer and hope the next update will fix it :P
<Kilos> in the grub boot menu
<mazal> Too busy to struggle with things that don't work
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> On the next boot I'll just boot with previous kernel and see
<mazal> If that works I'll use the previous kernel until next kernel update
<Squirm> Kilos: they aren't cheap
<Squirm> but, they give you the best percent performance increase for your money spend
<Squirm> s/spend/spent
<Squirm> and I'm sure they'll be more reliable - no moving parts
<Kilos> thats why i looked for the performance side
<Kilos> they look good 
<Squirm> “There has never been a better time to invest in SSD technology. The price having reached below R13.26/GB not only makes SSDs more affordable but as the test shows, they are in fact the best value/performance upgrade,” said Kirsty Miller, Consumer Marketing Manager EMEA.
<Kilos> 13.26*256
<Kilos> Maaz, 13.26*256
<Maaz> Kilos: 3394.56
<Kilos> cant be so much
<Squirm> and, http://mybroadband.co.za/news/reviews/58093-kingston-hyperx-3k-240gb-ssd-review.html Shows a comparison between a SSD and a Hybrid drive
<Squirm> the SSD kicks the hybrid drive off the table
<Squirm> nah
<Squirm> maybe R1.2k for a 256Gb
<Squirm> might be cheaper now
<Kilos> just reliability then. old drives just keep going
<Squirm> not if you're moving around
<Squirm> my desktop moves a lot
<Kilos> sjoe you can get 2TB for that price
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i go feed sheep quick
<Squirm> I can get a 3Tb for that price
<Squirm> but I have enough hdd space - I need more performance
<Squirm> my old dual core needs to be faster
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> save up for an i7
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Squirm> going to buy myself a new PC next year
<Squirm> finished paying off my car end of next month
<Kilos> great
<inetpro> good mornings
<psyatw> good morning inetpro
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> ty mazal unmounting that /storage sorted the prob
<mazal> Remstersys doesn't know what it is and include it as part of the system
<Kilos> crazy but good to know ty
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/miles/.kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Insufficient permissions in target directory.. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<Kilos> heres the debugging output
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20sEDTqTn
<Kilos> has my writer packed up?
<Kilos> or must i chown something
<Kilos> grrr
<mazal> That's why I always mount to either my home folder or inside /media. Neither of those folders are included in the iso
<Kilos> ya but ive made a remastersys iso here before and burned to dvd, now k3b and brasero spit out the dvds
<Kilos> princo dvd-r
<Kilos> splinter nuut
<superfly> ohi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe hi zerlgi 
<superfly> yo ThatGraemeGuy, inetpro, mazal, psyatw, Squirm
<ThatGraemeGuy> aloha
<mazal> o/
<zerlgi> Yo ola
<zerlgi> Hi there. Any of y'all coming thru to Stellenbosch for Saucy party?
<mazal> That doesn't sound good :)
<mazal> " saucy party " hehehehe
<psyatw> hi superfly
<psyatw> hi mazal
<psyatw> hi zerlgi
<zerlgi> yip. I intentionally left out the salamander.
<zerlgi> Greets psyatw
<Kilos> hehe
 * zerlgi greets kilos superfly mazal thatgraemeguy
<zerlgi> maaz please wave at Kilos
<Maaz> zerlgi: Excuse me?
<Kilos> haha
<zerlgi> Maaz tell Kilos: Ola
<Maaz> zerlgi: I don't know who Kilos: is. Say 'Kilos: on freenode' and I'll take your word that Kilos: exists
<Kilos> oh my why is he acting stupid
<zerlgi> I thought M would actually send you a message.
<Kilos> he normally does next time i say something
<Kilos> twit bot
<Kilos> Maaz, tell zerlgi hi
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell zerlgi on freenode
<Kilos> oh you put : behing my nick man
<Kilos> behind
<Kilos> Maaz, sorry
<Maaz> Don't be sorry Kilos Be careful.
<Kilos> ai!
<zerlgi> ... most people have a colon at their behind :P
<Maaz> zerlgi: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell zerlgi hi" 2 minutes and 13 seconds ago
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thats better space 
<space> :)
<superfly> the final frontier!
<zerlgi> ... was it whitespace? or b(l)ackspace
<zerlgi> and was there dark matter around Uranus?
<superfly> Just some Klingons
<zerlgi> ;-)
<zerlgi> hiding amongst the moons?
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Something big is wrong on my Thunderbird. The calendar data keep dissapearing :(
<mazal> Put backup back , data there , reboot , data gone
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Looks like Ubuntu decided I had a break long enough , time to start breaking again
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Oh Kilos , and I tried booting with an earlier kernel for that Unity dash issue , same problem 
<Kilos> then its stuck in all the settings and your stuffs
<Kilos> when i have that prob i reinstall
<Kilos> need clever peeps to sort that
<mazal> Don't have time re-install every two weeks
<Kilos> you been hacked
 * mazal mumbles something about so called technology
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I'm so tired of stuff not working
<mazal> Now I don't even want to reboot then thunderbird data gone again
<Kilos> ai1
<mazal> Enjoy your wekeend everyone
<mazal> oops , weekend even
<mazal> cheers
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> hmm...?
<Kilos> tired now k3b dont like the media in dwd writer
<Kilos> nor does brasero
<Kilos> new princo dvd'
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> almost like getting new sticks that arent formatted. gotta format before use
<Kilos> wont work on a dvd
<Kilos> grrr
<nuvolari> o/ alo
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: yeah, I've noticed, I am accustomed to tea now :P I wake up before my alarm clock and I don't feel as tired any longer
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom Kilos ?
 * nuvolari gaan huistoe
<Kilos> goed dankie nuvolari en jy?
<Kilos> mooi loop
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting monday night at 20.30 guys
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Monthly meeting monday night at 20.30 guys
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos - meeting this monday
<kbmonkey> thanks for the announce
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey yessir
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> roger that command
<Kilos> i normally send a mail and tweet too.
<kbmonkey> you are too good man
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i been busy
<kbmonkey> say this twitter thing, do you use some client app for that?
<Kilos> stupid new dvds i cant write remastersys.iso to
<kbmonkey> that sucks
<Kilos> ya there is birdie-granite for ubuntu and
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> thats kde thing
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> k3b says it dont like the media
<Kilos> so i dunno if the dvd's arent formatted or what
<Kilos> they poup a window that says blank dvd what do you want to do
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> choqok
<kbmonkey> ah okay
<Kilos> thats the kde app that works
<kbmonkey> rewritable dvd's?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> dvd-r
<kbmonkey> funy. k3b should handle those fine enough
<Kilos> ya i thought so too
<Kilos> brasero just gives some kinda log and says failed
<Kilos> maybe they making them nowadays to only work with sucks
<Kilos> i found a bug report with 12.04 with something similar so i tried it on maverick too but same prob
<kbmonkey> no details given in k3b?
<Kilos> might be dvd writer?
<kbmonkey> maybe
<Kilos> ya i got a saved log somewhere
<Kilos> first k3b pops up this
<Kilos> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/miles/.kde/share/apps/kfileplaces/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Insufficient permissions in target directory.. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<Kilos> thats here on unity . i tried going to kubuntu and also cant write
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> that the only error?
<kbmonkey> lol, funny if that is the reason it fails :p
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20sEDTqTn
<Kilos> no on kubuntu it doesnt give that error
<Kilos> i think that link was the brasero log
<Kilos> here is the k3b debug report
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20qX6t9zv
<kbmonkey> you see on line 66 for brasero says "errno 5"
<kbmonkey> I am searching that now
<Kilos> i had another one that said error 15
<Kilos> thats where i got to a bug report
<Kilos> grr
<kbmonkey> do you have gnomebaker installed?
<Kilos> maybe i should try burning another iso to dvd
<Kilos> lemme check
<kbmonkey> someone on launchpad bugs said running brasero with 'sudo' worked for them
<Kilos> gnomebaker not in repos
<Kilos> dvds are expensive now though
<Kilos> 4.85 each
<kbmonkey> you sure they are dvd's and not cd's?
<Kilos> ya man i got 3 of each
<Kilos> princo DVD-R
<kbmonkey> I suggest you turn pc off and reconnect the cables to the dvd drive and the mobo
<kbmonkey> if that no help, if you reboot and in grub menu if you can choose an older version of linux kernel?
<kbmonkey> I see you have 3.2, see if there are older ones
<Kilos> i have the same prob with maverick
<Kilos> on k3b and brasero
<Kilos> sudo brasero says
<Kilos> please replace the disk with a supported cd dvd
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> sounds like your discs are broken. 
<Kilos> ya but they new
<Kilos> got them today
 * Kilos cries
<kbmonkey> does brasero have 'plugins' in its settings
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> how large is that iso?? it it not too large?
<kbmonkey> is it a live cd?
<Kilos> The size of the file is over 2 GiB. Files larger than 2 GiB are not supported by the ISO9660 standard in its first and second versions (the most widespread ones).
<Kilos> It is recommended to use the third version of the ISO9660 standard, which is supported by most operating systems, including Linux and all versions of Windows™.
<Kilos> However, Mac OS X cannot read images created with version 3 of the ISO9660 standard.
<Kilos> just got that
<Kilos> thats going with sudo brasero
<Kilos> this iso is 2.3g
<kbmonkey> are you trying to burn the file to the disc, or trying to burn the _contents_ of the iso as a bootable disc?
<Kilos> yes remastersys makes a live cd thats your full running os
<kbmonkey> you backing it up in other words?
<Kilos> nope im using the distro option
<Kilos> otherwise it only does mile everything
<Kilos> miles
<kbmonkey> oh dear. guess the file is too large then.
<kbmonkey> you don thave a usb instead?
<Kilos> basically its a dvd of your running os
<Kilos> i cant do the remastersys to usb
<Kilos> took the iso and used unetbootin to do it but then it like an install iso
<kbmonkey> eish.
<Kilos> remastersys makes it same as booting from your drive
<kbmonkey> I tried remastersys once, long ago. I could not get it right myself.
<kbmonkey> now I just tar my system files XD
<Kilos> i have kde and unity working but the backup ones
<Kilos> you use same login and password as with you drive
<Kilos> where do i get that iso9660 from
<kbmonkey> um, I am not sure
<kbmonkey> iso9660 is the file system specification for read-only media (like cd-roms)
<Kilos> did you read my paste up a bit
<Kilos> maybe i try force it to write the extras
<kbmonkey> hmm, not sure what you mean by that. sorry man.
<kbmonkey> I read the paste yes
<kbmonkey> errno 5 :(
<Kilos> ssssh its trying
<kbmonkey> shhh
<kbmonkey> the wind is howling tonight. it is making the 3g sad
<kbmonkey> it dropped to 2g, and now 1g. lol.
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> eish its made an iso in root
<Kilos> /root/brasero.iso
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> sigh
<Kilos> can the dvds really be unsupported types
<kbmonkey> easier ways to backup
<Kilos> no man i want it on dvd so i can install to a stick
<kbmonkey> hang on - you want to install on usb stick?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> i want my system installed on a stick
<kbmonkey> but remastersys no works on usb :/ eish
<Kilos> it will install to a stick once its on the dvd
<Kilos> it installs like pure ubuntu
<kbmonkey> some distros you just dd the iso to the usb then it becomes like bootable
<kbmonkey> but no guarantee remastersys will do that
<kbmonkey> it depends if it was remastered with syslinux bootstrap
<Kilos> it can install to a drive so im sure it will install to a usb drive as well
<Kilos> it installs your full working os to a drive so you dont need to do anything to carry on working
<kbmonkey> it be very slow to run your OS off usb even
<Kilos> same password and mail client and contacts and pidgin and xchat and everything works off the bat
<Kilos> ya man
<Kilos> i want it to be able to boot with it and fix other pcs
<Kilos> not use permanently
<kbmonkey> I would not put my contacts and personal things on such a disk. eek.
<Kilos> no one touches my stuff
<kbmonkey> paranoir
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> you want it for the programs
<Kilos> yessir all the installed tools i have here
<Kilos> testdisk scalpel foremost and terminal use for fscks and so on and boot-repair
<kbmonkey> well, you could save those apps debs and istall them in a live if you have to
<Kilos> ya i can install from sratch if i have to but a remastersys iso will have everything in it immediately
<kbmonkey> you need a Knoppix disc Kilos ;) that thing is fantastic
<Kilos> whats that
<kbmonkey> its debian kde live cd with all fixing tools
<Kilos> size?
<kbmonkey> no man its cd size - large
<Kilos> night surfer data
<Kilos> but whats it gonna do that my pc here cant do
<kbmonkey> if you want something like that it good. may be best to shop around first.
<kbmonkey> nothing your pc cannot do - unless you cant get remastersys working
<Kilos> lol i will get it going somehow
<Kilos> i now have the brasero.iso of the remastersys.iso
<Kilos> gotta work out how to tell brasero to burn with that one command
<Kilos> what would it be . i gotta do it from inside root because thats where the brasero.iso went
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> there is also system rescue cd. 420MB linux live usb. you can customize it too. http://www.sysresccd.org
<kbmonkey> just saying, if you dont want to reinvent the wheel :)
<Kilos> i have that on cd
<kbmonkey> oh? well sorted. that has everything you want and more.
<Kilos> but not as good as using my pc to fix things
<kbmonkey> no?
<kbmonkey> it has xfce
<Kilos> nope i got testdisk and foremost and scalpel
<Kilos> and boot-repair
<Kilos> my pc rocks, just slowly
<Kilos> and i have unity kde and maverick
<kbmonkey> hehe alright :]
<kbmonkey> think I will get the new systemrescue - have data to use in next 5 days
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> some drives dont work with any tools till you run testdisk that sorts the partitions
<kbmonkey> ugh, roaches
<kbmonkey> i will download tomorrow - am actually pretty tired tonight -.-
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=2h/CANNOT WRITE MEDIUM - INCOMPATIBLE FORMAT]: Wrong medium type
<Kilos> :-( media is not formatted or unsupported.
<Kilos> :-( write failed: Wrong medium type
<kbmonkey> going to catch up on some sleep
<Kilos> something wrong with these dvds i think
<kbmonkey> oh noe man. that does not sound good
<Kilos> ok kbmonkey sleep tight
<kbmonkey> let us hope it is just those dvd's and not your dvd writer
<Kilos> yeah have a good rest my friend
<Kilos> ty for the help
<kbmonkey> unless there is another way to make your system into a live cd...
<kbmonkey> but no guarantee it will burn any better
<Kilos> there is one thats replacing remastersys but not as good they say
<Kilos> im sure its these dvds
<Kilos> i have a sony here to that did the same thing
<kbmonkey> now you got more coffee coasters
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> of frisbees
<kbmonkey> or wind chimes
<Kilos> ya they can fly hey
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> go sleep
<kbmonkey> night Kilos - see you on the morrow!
<Kilos> night kbmonkey 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-26
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> what's up
<Kilos> not much
<Kilos> except prices
<Kilos> sis just had to pay R989 for a battery for her car
<charl_> ah, inflation?
<Kilos> unreal
<charl_> and the income is not going up, i assume?
<Kilos> nope
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> try buying a beer in paris
<Symmetria> ;p that will cost you 175 bux
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> and water to drink?
<charl_> Symmetria: 175 euro ?!
<charl_> and here i was thinking buying a 1 litre beer at oktoberfest was expensive (about 10 euro)
<charl_> normally at a cafe in NL or DE you pay 2-3 euro for a half litre glass
<charl_> maybe 4 euro tops
<Symmetria> nono, 175 rand
<Symmetria> its 13 euros
<Symmetria> for a 350ml beer
<Symmetria> in Paris
<Symmetria> hrm, mweb is severely broken right now
<Symmetria> look at this:
<Symmetria>   7    24 ms    23 ms    25 ms  197-84-7-37.cpt.mweb.co.za [197.84.7.37]
<Symmetria>   8    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  tenet.cinx.net.za [196.223.22.33]
<Symmetria>   9   215 ms   215 ms   232 ms  unknown.uni.net.za [155.232.6.113]
<Symmetria> (at that point I'd have said, return path was international butttt)
<Symmetria>  6  mweb-1.jinx.net.za (196.223.14.25)  8.451 ms  8.444 ms  8.431 ms
<Symmetria>  7  tengig0-0-0-3.vic-p-1.mweb.co.za (197.80.7.1)  195.306 ms  194.132 ms  191.9                                                                                                                                                             11 ms
<Symmetria>      MPLS Label=16233 CoS=1 TTL=255 S=1
<Symmetria>  8  tengig0-0-0-0.cpt-p-2.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.46)  194.914 ms  195.284 ms  191.              
<Symmetria> something severely hossed there
<charl_> Symmetria: whow that is _extremely_ expensive, you must have been sitting at a high class restaurant or something :P
<charl_> heh when is mweb not broken, i used to work at one of their service providers, it's a disaster network
<charl_> used to be better when they were running on top of uunet but since the move to IS it went southward
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hi TalonZA 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu=za
<TalonZA> Hi there, thanks!
 * Kilos watching currie cup final
<superfly> Kilos: is that an Indian dish?
<Kilos> dont disappear again TalonZA 
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<TalonZA> lol Kilos connection sorted now
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you lost me
<Kilos> you here under another nick?
<Kilos> TalonZA, you can tell us a bit about yourself in the meantime
<TalonZA> no was just struggling to connect with empathy, turns out logging out & in was needed
<Kilos> pidgin is much better than empathy
<TalonZA> ah. noted
<Kilos> you new to ubuntu?
<Kilos> pidgin rocks and can do otr better and easier than anything else
<Kilos> and xchat for irc
<TalonZA> no not new to ubuntu just new to irc ;)
<TalonZA> ill check them out
<Kilos> you using unity hey then xchat is the best for that
<Kilos> with kde konversation works well
<TalonZA> yes unity...
<Kilos> you know how to use the terminal i take it
<TalonZA> cool ill give them a try
<Kilos> and any help you need this is the channel for it
<Kilos> or you can come help me
<TalonZA> thanks kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> and you must register your nick or someone will steal it
<TalonZA> that was part of the problem earlier
<TalonZA> kept saying my nick was already in use after i registered
<Kilos> then you just do /msg nickserv identify password
<TalonZA> yes thanks, got it in the end
<Kilos> cool
<Symmetria> http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-7633.aspx
<Symmetria> ^^^ that is such an awesome whisky
<Symmetria> ;p
<charl_> whow ! the price
<charl_> i could not even bring myself to drink it
<charl_> £440.00 that is like 515 euro
<charl_> whow you pay almost a hundred pound just for vat
<charl_> i could buy a new 40-something inch led tv for that
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wonderful indian dish superfly sharks win
<Kilos> yooo hooo
<superfly> Kilos: it's made of sharks?!
<superfly> ugh!
<Kilos> shark fin
<Kilos> shark is actually very lekker. try it sometime
<Kilos> esoecially if you catch a young milky
<Kilos> especially
<Kilos> just going to unity from maverick. wbb
<Kilos> inetpro, kry jy darem bietjie reen?
<Kilos> TalonZA, have you joined our mailing list?
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> lotsa clever guys there as well that never come on here
<TalonZA> awesome. so what are the monthly meetings all about?
<Kilos> we chat about past events and upcoming events 
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> have coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<TalonZA> haha
<Kilos> basically just the organization of our community
<TalonZA> i see
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<TalonZA> lol
<Kilos> we play quite a bit as well
<Kilos> frienliest ubuntu channel on irc
<Kilos> friendliest
<TalonZA> nice
<Kilos> and we have 2 ubuntu dev guys for serious help
<Kilos> and python experts
<Kilos> and just about everything linux
<TalonZA> ill try pop in then
<Kilos> dont try man be here
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<TalonZA> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<TalonZA> pidgin is def better than empathy btw
<Kilos> yeah i use it for all im goodies except irc
<TalonZA> trying out weechat at the moment, liking it!
<TalonZA> what do you use for irc?
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> xchat
<TalonZA> ah
<Kilos> best client on unity
<TalonZA> must still try it out
<Kilos> you used one workspace or more
<Kilos> i have xchat on its own workspace
<Kilos> and pidgin
<TalonZA> i have two monitors with 4 workspaces 
<TalonZA> lol
<Kilos> dont fancy the minimising thing
<TalonZA> for sure
<Kilos> i use 10
<Kilos> where are you TalonZA 
<Kilos> pretoria
<Kilos> what happened there
<Kilos> you got them - goodies either side of your nick
<TalonZA> me?
<Kilos> ya wait i show you
<Kilos> -TalonZA- Langebaan, you?
<TalonZA> dunno. still there?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> was a different colour as well
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: so 'n paar druppels 
<Kilos> ai! ons sukkel man
<Kilos> baie storm en min water
<Kilos> naand boetie
<inetpro> goeienaand oom 
<inetpro> Ja die reën wil nie behoorlik val nie... maar hier begin hy so pas weer... 
<inetpro> ai! Weereens net 'n skrikmaker 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i wonder where magespawn is
<Kilos> he cant be busy all the time
<inetpro> send him an email 
<Kilos> i just did
<Kilos> havent mailed the list about the meeting yet or tweeted
<Kilos> maybe its your turn
<inetpro> Hmm... 
<Kilos> i go crash now. sleep tight all. see ya morrow
<Kilos> TalonZA, dont forget where we are hey
<Kilos> night
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-27
<Kilos> morning all 
<Symmetria> morning
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> I wonder how long it will be before we start seeing pcs coming out with 10G NIC's as standard
<Kilos> what are NIC's
<Symmetria> cause with the amount of data I move around occasionally between machines at my house, I know for one I'm very very glad I decided to stick 10G stuff in them
<Symmetria> NIC = Network Interface Card
<Symmetria> its a network card :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> eth or wifi as well?
<Symmetria> modern 3 terabyte drive can read and write at way more than gigabit speeds so gig network cards are starting to become a bottleneck 
<Symmetria> heh, my house is fiber, gig wifi exists but you don't TRUELY get gig through it, get maybe 700mbit 
<Symmetria> was testing that stuff in Kenya the other day
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> typically you can sustain writing to a 3 TB disk these days at between 170 - 190 MBytes/second 
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> so between 1300 and 1600mbit/second
<Symmetria> and when moving around blocks of data half a terabyte at a time, thats useful
<Symmetria> lol, scary to think, in a second I transfer 8 or 9 times the amount of data my original harddrive held total ;p
<Kilos> yeah technology is moving in leaps and bounds
<Kilos> i think it was about 6 or 7 years ago i thought a 6g hdd was massive
<Kilos> ok i started late
<Kilos> hi tal0n 
<Kilos> what happened to your nick?
<tal0n> hi Kilos
<tal0n> closer to what i wanted in the first place - talon
<Kilos> aha
<tal0n> assumed it would be taken (always is)
<Kilos> yeah finding unused nicks is hard work
<tal0n> lol indeed it is
<Kilos> are you afrikaans tal0n ?
<Kilos> we have a channel for afrikaans as well but normally even more quiet than here
<Kilos> #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 where you been
<Kilos> holiday?
<Vince-0> G'day Kilos
<Vince-0> Australia
<Kilos> wow what did you do there?
<Vince-0> visit the family
<Kilos> you shoulda put me in your suitcase
<Vince-0> yar
<Vince-0> then I come back to a broken motherboard in my PC
<Kilos> i have a daughter there ive never met except on mxit
<Kilos> aw that sucks
<Kilos> was someone else using it?
<Vince-0> I tell you. Almost 3 year warranty to the day
<Vince-0> it was off the whole time. had to make a plan for a new mobo
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> do you know what packet up in the mobo?
<Vince-0_> aand the ADSL isn't synching, aand this CellC 3g is buggy
<Kilos> so i see
<Kilos> well you are back in time for mondays meeting
<Vince-0_> k
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Symmetria> I just spent wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to much money buying new toy for home ;p
<Kilos> never mind , just make more
<Kilos> what did you buy Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh an MD1200 external disk array
<Symmetria> with 12 x 4TB disks in it
<Kilos> cool
<Symmetria> and an H800 high speed eSAS raid controller to drive it
<Kilos> thats so much better than wasting on booze
<Symmetria> haha could buy a lot of booze for that thing ;p
<Kilos> no too much with the prices you pay for whiskey
<Kilos> at least the array dont get washed down the toilet later
<Symmetria> haha I coulda bought 20 bottles of 30 year old whisky for the price ;p
<Symmetria> but that was the last thing I needed to really finish my home setup :)
<Kilos> no comparison
<Symmetria> heh, I now got 4 x dell 29" ultra sharp monitors on my main machine
<Symmetria> like, 6400 res wide 
<Symmetria> <3
<Kilos> you running a server from home?
<Symmetria> lol, just my media servers 
<Symmetria> of which there are 4 ;p
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> oh ya whats news with the new mirror
<Symmetria> with a total disk space between em with the new array of just under 200 terabytes
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> sorting htat out next week, waiting for signoff on the hardware
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> what ever happened to frans and the deb-delta server
<Kilos> fanie i mean
<Symmetria> no idea, aint spoken to him in ages actually
<Symmetria> Im busy working out how to use gnuplot to make some awesomely fancy graphs
<Kilos> you musta upset him
<Symmetria> haha nah he just got busy and they got a new IT director
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> tal0n, do you tweet?
<Kilos> we get ubuntu-za related tweets on @ubuntuza
<tal0n> Kilos, ill follow. not on twitter too often these days though
<Kilos> not many are. i hate it, but the pro got me to do it to punish me
<Kilos> i used to use pidgin for it but twitter stopped most of the clients working there
<Kilos> i dont fancy going to the twit site all the time
<Kilos> so use birdie-granite on unity and choqok on kubuntu
<tal0n> lol. i just have it on my phone. usefull when i need to kill some time away from home
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> QA_:  fix your nick
<QA_> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> hmm...
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> gaanit?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom! Hoe gaan dit met oom?
<nuvolari> meh, ek kom so min hier, dis 'n skande
<Kilos> ja jy moet skaam kry
<Kilos> vergader more aand ne
<Kilos> jy word nou soos queery kom net meetings toe
<Kilos> sies man
<Kilos> nuvolari:  ^^
<nuvolari> skies oom, was gou op die foon
<nuvolari> ja, sies vir my 
<Kilos> haha
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-20
<Squirm> everyone is fast asleep this morning
<Cantide> except Cantide 
<Cantide> he is wide awake this afternoon :p
<Squirm> hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> lol Cantide 
<Squirm> Monday morning :/
<Squirm> it is a terrible thing
<Cantide> hi~
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i worked from 7 am to 9 am :)
<Cantide> i have to go back soonish though T-T
<Squirm> and I haven't had my coffee
<Cantide> lol
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Cantide> i just had some :)
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> there was non this morning
<Squirm> have to find some
<Cantide> gonna play a game for a bit then head back to work :p
<Squirm> actually, I have an energy drink in the car
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<bduk> More almal
<Squirm> it's on of those days
<Squirm> where I don't feel like dealing with people
<inetpro> good mornings
<charl> morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> hi Kilos 
<Squirm> almost afternoon
<Kilos> yeah Squirm  just made it hey
<Kilos> been slumming all morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> seem to be doing that a lot lately
<magespawn> Maaz seen Vince-o
<Maaz> magespawn: Vince-o was last seen 1 year, 7 months, 6 days, 18 hours and 27 minutes ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-03-22 11:04:08 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-03-26 13:54:12 PDT
<magespawn> Maaz seen Vince-0
<Maaz> magespawn: Vince-0 was last seen 20 hours, 36 minutes and 53 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-10-19 08:54:25 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-10-19 13:00:44 PDT
<magespawn> thats better
<magespawn> so whats up today Kilos ?
<Kilos> not much magespawn  and there
<magespawn> i going to try elastix or freepbx/AsteriskNOW instead of a vanilla version of asterisk. the others have a web based system
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> here i was hoping for one day when not sworn at
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> funny guy
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> my position will be up for grabs here at the school of anyone in interested, position is IT Intern
<Squirm> it's a Windows environment, but I've had to do basic linux administration, which is required
<magespawn> hi Squirm is it paid or unpaid? Which school?
<Squirm> magespawn: paid. Treverton Schools, Mooi River
<Squirm> the ad hasn't officially been published, but it will be soon. Then I can paste a link to the ad
<magespawn> okay cool beans
<Squirm> there is a fair amount of Windows support, as well as running cables and hardware/software troubleshooting
<Squirm> but I have written python programs to automate my tasks, we run a Squid proxy server
<Squirm> as well as Mikrotik and Ubiquiti equipment, which the person will need to be able to manage
<magespawn> I have not had to set up Mikrotik, but I work daily with Ubiquiti and EnGenius. I have Mikrotik on my networks here but have never had to do anything with them
<magespawn> Squirm, post the link as soon as it is ready, i am interested
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> hi inetpro, whats wrong?
<Squirm> magespawn: I will do
<magespawn> ty Squirm 
<inetpro> networking issues today
<inetpro> not sure what that was
<magespawn> i have my share of those today too
<inetpro> just throws a massive spanner in the works of normal daily operations
<magespawn> that it does. i have an extra hop in inside my network before the gateway router for some reason
<magespawn> any way, chat later, have to go now.
<arnaud__> Hello Kilos
<arnaud__> coming back
<somaunn> Hi Kilos
<somaunn> I'm back
<somaunn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi som
<Kilos> ai!\
<Kilos> so he just goes. hmm... impatient person
<jaysen> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi jaysen  i been slack sorry
<jaysen> No worries. I"m also between windows. 
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> hi all
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<jaysen> hi magespawn
<magespawn> did i miss anything of importance?
<magespawn> hi jaysen 
<Kilos> na been quiet except pro moning about network probs
<Kilos> moaning
<magespawn> ahh right, he was just starting as i left
<magespawn> must have been a tough day
<Kilos> ya he doesnt often complain
<magespawn> brb just have to change a plug
<magespawn> right back
<Kilos> wbb have to restart after reinstalling multiarch stuff
<theblazehen> hi
<theblazehen> Anyone try the new KDE?
<magespawn> theblazehen, no, not yet, but then i am running very old hardware
<theblazehen> magespawn: ah, kk. Screenshots look nice
<magespawn> Kilos, did it all work okay?
<magespawn> i do like kde, just got too much this old laptop
<Kilos> what magespawn  
<magespawn> you had to reinstall some software
<Kilos> yeah i had to get some megs to get multiarch properly installed
<theblazehen> magespawn: arch has it in main repo's now
<Kilos> now all good. 64bit kde 14.04 rocks here
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> yup definitely have to think about getting a new machine
<Kilos> this is a dual core 3g cpu in a 1155 motherboard with 4g ddr3 and works well
<Kilos> would like to see it with an i5 cpu and 8g ram
<Kilos> but things arent cheap
<magespawn> you can say that again
<Kilos> ohi superfly  you been busy hey
<superfly> Kilos: such is the life
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> hi SDCDev
<inetpro> and good evening to everyone else
<SDCDev> hey inetpro
<magespawn> brb just moving location
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-21
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> gotta go again 
<magespawn> bbl 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<drussell> Kilos: an early good morning to you ;o) How's things?
<Kilos> good ty drussell  and by you?
<Kilos> summer is here so im good
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<drussell> Kilos: hehe summer, a distant memory, it's now wet and windy here
<Kilos> hehe
<drussell> Kilos: but yeah, all is good
<Kilos> dunno how you peeps survive there
<drussell> Kilos: alcohol, and plenty of it :oD
<Kilos> rofl
<Squirm> drussell: where's 'here'
<Squirm> ?
<drussell> Squirm: UK
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> Where abouts?
<drussell> Squirm: technically the middle of nowhere.... an hour north of Worcester, or an hour south of Birmingham...
<drussell> Squirm: though right now I'm on a train to London
<drussell> (hence the dropping connection a few times no doubt)
<Squirm> none that we can see anyway
<Squirm> my sister almost went to work at a school outside of Worcester
<Squirm> I want to say Fernhill
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> it's not
<Squirm> but I think it was between Worcester and Kidderminster
<drussell> Squirm: could be, possibly Droitwich?
<Squirm> drussell: no. the name eludes me completely. never mind :P
<drussell> Squirm: hehe, np, but yeah that part of the world is where I live :o)
<Squirm> quiet in here today
<Kilos> very
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi Squirm, Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<JabberwockyA19> still feels like Monday to me
<JabberwockyA19> hi charl, Squirm, Kilos
<charl> hi JabberwockyA19 
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19  
<Kilos> hi charl  too
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> im busy cooking so i lose out
<JabberwockyA19> I'm working in cape town now
<JabberwockyA19> getting used to the sound of the cannon each day
<Kilos> wow you also there now
<Kilos> everyone is going south
<JabberwockyA19> I was born here :P
<JabberwockyA19> moved from stellenbosch though
<charl> the cannon ?!
<Kilos> ah
<JabberwockyA19> signal hill cannon
<charl> googling
<charl> ah the noon gun http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noon_Gun
<JabberwockyA19> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noon_Gun
<JabberwockyA19> hehe :)
<charl> they have NTP these days you know :P
<charl> that's NTP for oldfags :P
 * theblazehen is almost out of data :( can I get a tldr?
<theblazehen> OK... Wanna see what that had to do with ntp
<Kilos> whats that theblazehen  
<theblazehen> Kilos: too long; didn't read
<charl> theblazehen: it's a canon that fires at 12:00 exactly every day
<theblazehen> A summary
<charl> to indicate the time
<theblazehen> ChanServ: interesting
<theblazehen> Charl*
<charl> chanserv is not interesting it's boring :P
<charl> lol
<theblazehen> I wish I could disable prediction for ChanServ 
<charl> it depends on the client you're using
<charl> if you use irssi it looks at the list of last active nicknames and then prefers that
<charl> but even in irssi it sometimes fails me
<theblazehen> Yeah. On quassel
<charl> ah don't know it
<charl> maybe there are some settings though
<theblazehen> Nice mobile client
<theblazehen> Nah, unless I maybe mess with the source
<theblazehen> Wanna add auto reconnect anyway
<charl> for example if i type k-tab i get kilos and not kbmonkey like i would have gotten if it was alphabetifc
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> I like XChat :P
<charl> if i type s-tab i get Squirm and not sakhi
<charl> quite handy
<Kilos> ha i never tried that before
<Kilos> charl  
<charl> ah
<Kilos> works on konversation it seems
<charl> nice
<Kilos> ya cool
<Kilos> Maaz  seen thatgraemeguy
<Maaz> Kilos: thatgraemeguy was last seen 1 day, 3 hours, 47 minutes and 12 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-10-19 23:26:23 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-10-20 00:32:17 PDT
<Kilos> wonder what happened to him
<Kilos> Maaz  seen inetpro  
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 14 hours, 19 minutes and 37 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-10-20 12:54:21 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-10-20 06:33:58 PDT
<charl> he was here yesterday evening Kilos 
<Kilos> tgraeme?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i saw the pro yesterday complain about his networks
<charl> no inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro  did you fix it??
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: I is here man
 * inetpro just got lost somewhere in the ether
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> ai!
<Vince-0> Kilos, !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> sorry was cooking
<Vince-0> no problemo, IRC ain't goin nowhere
<Kilos> lol
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> that was a long bbl
<Kilos> lol yeah
<inetpro> hi charl
<magespawn> here is a question, can you run vlan tagging through unmanaged switch's? 
<Vince-0> haai charl
<theblazehen> magespawn: I assume you can running, but just not create the tags, through them? At least from what I understand
<theblazehen> can run*
<magespawn> yup that is what i have been reading so far
 * Squirm looks around
<theblazehen> hi Squirm
<theblazehen> heh, and that was just from me reading the ops school thing last december...
<theblazehen> http://www.opsschool.org/en/latest/ quite nice
<charl> that looks great theblazehen 
<somaunn> Hello Guys
<somaunn> Hello Kilos
<somaunn> Hello inetpro
<somaunn> hello superfly
<somaunn> hello tumbleweed
<Kilos> hi somaunn  
<Kilos> you sound desperate
<Kilos> what broke
<somaunn> nothing
<somaunn> lol ... Kilos
<somaunn> why are you saying that ?
<Kilos> lol because you greeting us in turn
<Kilos> all good there somaunn  ?
<Kilos> i missed you yesterday, sorry, was outside i think
<somaunn> i see 
<somaunn> Kilos: all good just enjoying KDE 5 on fedora 21 alpha
<somaunn> found it actually faster and better than i've seen up to now from KDE team
<Kilos> im on kde as well. the one thats in kubuntu 14.04
<somaunn> okay 
<somaunn> you should try KDE 5 it's really good 
<Kilos> i like it
<Kilos> found some interesting things to do to it
<Kilos> Maaz  google 20 cool thinks to do after installing kubuntu
<somaunn> KDE 5 is even better than the old ones, use less memory from what i've seen up to now 
<Maaz> Kilos: "20 cool things to do after installing Kubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr" http://www.binarytides.com/better-kubuntu-14-04/ :: "20 things to do after installing Linux Mint 17 Qiana Cinnamon" http://www.binarytides.com/better-linux-mint-17-cinnamon/ :: "Things to do after installing Kubuntu - The Mukt" http://www.themukt.com/2014/09/17/10-things-installing-kubuntu/ ::
<Maaz> "Help For Linux: 7 Things to Do After Installing Kubuntu & KDE in ..." http://helpforlin…
<Kilos> oh you on fedora
<Kilos> might still work some of those tips
<somaunn> was expecting to see a mercedes things (massive memory usage) but nothing like that since days
<somaunn> yeah Kilos i'm on fedora
<Kilos> even give dolphin root powers
<Kilos> very lekker
<Kilos> you okes with your toffee OS
<somaunn> yah u said so very lekker
<Kilos> sounds like you sucking toffees with yum this and yum that
<somaunn> toffee OS ??
<Kilos> fedora
<Kilos> haha
<somaunn> lol that's ... lol
<somaunn> i actually use dnf which is even better and faster but still need to wait the teams make it work easily like yum
<somaunn> can't get this command sudo yum install kde5-\* to work 
<somaunn> someone to help ?
<Kilos> lets ask Squirm  he is the fedora man
<somaunn> okay
<somaunn> Squirm: have you got any solution to get this kde 5 install command to work ?
<Squirm> I'm not a fedora man :/
<Squirm> I know RH
<Squirm> with Gome 2
<somaunn> okay i see
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> 0oooops
<Squirm> somaunn: what if you leave out the "\" ?
<somaunn> let me see
<somaunn> result : No package kde5-* available.
<magespawn> why the -* at the end?
<magespawn> why not yum install kde5
<somaunn> magespawn: never tried that because i've done this one first sudo yum install plasma5
<somaunn> but it's look like not all is install but only plasma related stuffs
<Kilos> does that thing use dpkg too?
<somaunn> Kilos: not, it uses rpm
<Squirm> somaunn: maybe kde5*
<Kilos> Maaz  define rpm
<Maaz> Kilos: rpm n 1: rate of revolution of a motor; "the engine was doing 6000 revs" [syn: {revolutions per minute}, {rpm}, {rev}], RPM Radio Packet Modem (Motorola) , RPM Redhat Package Manager (Linux) , RPM Remote Port Module (Ascend)
<Squirm> but surely you would want to install the main package and that will install dependencies 
<Squirm> Kilos: it's the same as dep
<Squirm> deb
<Squirm> well, same thing. it's just a package
<Kilos> not the same deb works
<Squirm> it does the same thing as a debian package
<Kilos> somaunn  is kde5 not part of the release you are running
<Kilos> im teasing man
<Kilos> we just reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Squirm> oh, I see there was meant to me a comma in there
<Squirm> somaunn: did you update after you added the repo?
<Squirm> or did it update
<Squirm> yum update
<Squirm> It needs to download the package lists from the repo's you would have added
<somaunn> this is what i did http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kde-plasma-5-on-fedora-20-and-fedora-21-rawhide/
<Squirm> I know
<Squirm> but did it update
<Squirm> try `yum update`
<somaunn> Squirm: yeah i did with both Yum and dnf
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> and if you `yum search kde5`, does it bring up packages?
<somaunn> Squirm: yes it does
<somaunn> Squirm: I have removed 4 sources from dvratil but kept the one from copr
<somaunn> Squirm: now I get some update for plasma 5
<somaunn> yet it's only 8.2 M
<somaunn> but let see what i get after that's done
<somaunn> at this stage i can't understand how come dnf perform better than Yum since it's a new alternative which is not even massively used by peoples
<somaunn> that's ... crazy
<somaunn> nothing to do 
<somaunn> Squirm: thanks for help
<somaunn> will let it as it
<somaunn> until something new comes on the web
<somaunn> Squirm: it's now working better, I've found a work arround
<somaunn> using the unstable mirror from dvratil 
<somaunn> yet it's the unstable thing but it's worx and it's a good experience for me 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> 'lo
<magespawn> brb just going up to my room
<Kilos> we got thunder and lightning, hopefully rain will follow
<Kilos> lots and lots
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl  
<magespawn> howdy all
<charl> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> you take long to get upstairs hey
<Kilos> manual crank handle lifts?
<Kilos> aw he left
<Kilos> wb magespawn  what happened
<magespawn> hey bad wifi signal
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> complain to management
<Kilos> offer to sort it
<Kilos> you the wifi man
<magespawn> i would be the person to complain to
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<theblazehen> Hi
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi superfly 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> hi magespawn
<charl> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-22
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> inetpro  talk to me
<Kilos> is giving dolphin root privileges the same as using chown?
<Kilos> safer maybe?
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<bduk> More Kilos  and everyone
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Kilos: I see you're here early today
<Squirm> making up for los time on IRC
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> learning more about kde
<Kilos> dolphin can give you root privileges so no need for chowning
<Squirm> chown sets file permissions
<Kilos> ya and now dolphin can do it for you
<Squirm> you still want your files to be owned by you...
<Kilos> less typing
<Kilos> lets say
<Kilos> you plugin another drive and cant do anything on it because of the permissions thing
<Kilos> dolphin can now give you those permissions with a right click
<Squirm> ok
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> though you fell inna deep hole in your mine
<Kilos> thought
<Kilos> dunno why the t fell off
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> been off sick and still without ADSL
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you better now?
<ThatGraemeGuy> still coughing and short of breath but I'm going mad at home so I rather came to work again
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: just be extremely careful!!! All I'm saying
<Kilos> ok ty inetpro  
<inetpro> try to avoid using root privileges as far as humanly possible 
<Kilos> yip i just used chown to other drives
<Kilos> and sticks etc
<Kilos> i remember the time i chowned my root stuff and the weed rewrote a lot of stuffs to keep me going
<Squirm> and dont do a chown -R on /
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> hehe yeah i think that was what i did somehow
<Kilos> shame poor weed worked hard to get me going agin
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> anyone else struggling with google?
<inetpro> actually google+
 * inetpro getting "500. That’s an error."
<inetpro> "There was an error. Please try again later. That’s all we know."
<ThatGraemeGuy> i had a spreadsheet that struggled to save and I'm getting "temporarily unable to access your Contacts" as well
<inetpro> yep, contacts also broken for me
<somaunn> hello guys
<somaunn> hi inetpro
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> Hi Squirm
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> coffee time
<somaunn> yeah
<somaunn> I'm still strugglin with kf5
<somaunn> I'm battling to install kdelibs4support-debuginfo
<somaunn> I'm getting  this [Errno 256] No more mirrors to try.
<Kilos> hi somaunn  SilverCode  
<Kilos> somaunn  have you disabled some mirrors?
<Kilos> where is the main mirror for that os
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> i see fedora have an irc channel
<somaunn> I haven't disabled any miror
<somaunn> all are activated and working, maybe i need to disable winff mirror for the time
<Kilos> #fedora-mktg
<Kilos> they should know
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<somaunn> These folks are too fast and even talking about something else
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> install ubuntu man
<somaunn> I'm asking for help since days but nothing
<Kilos> even kubuntu
<somaunn> ahahahah that's strange
<Kilos> well im using kde so i can help a bit with it
<somaunn> Ubuntu gives me headaches remember i get that gen.xyz error that cannot be solved
<Kilos> all the yum stuff is strange
<Kilos> oh ya 
<somaunn> so impossible to browse internet and network access is very slow when i install ubuntu
<Kilos> something funny happening there by you
<somaunn> yeah
<somaunn> I just chosed to lol it
<Kilos> what pc are you using? isnt something corrupt in it
<Kilos> we only have squirm here who is a redhat man
<Kilos> how is your internet connection? it seems strange that it cant find the morrors
<Kilos> mirrors
<Kilos> what does that yum upgrade command show
<somaunn> Kilos: using Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E430
<Kilos> is the drive good?
<somaunn> Kilos: worx very well since I've decided to reinstall Fed 21 Alpha (no more getting that gen.xyz error) 
<Kilos> is the alpha version stable?
<Kilos> do you have man pages on fedora?
<somaunn> the drive is good, u know what strange? my younger bro did installed Ubuntu 14.04 and he's battling with that error gen.xyz + slow network speed (he uses HP EliteBook 6930p)
<Kilos> oh my
<Symmetria> any indication yet of when the next ubuntu release is?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<Kilos> hope that helps Symmetria  
<Kilos> you can ask drussel when he comes online, he is a dev and works at canonical in the uk
<somaunn> Symmetria: or you can google for omg ubuntu
<Kilos> arent you happy with 14.04?
<somaunn> Kilos: please tell me is Ubuntu 14.10 released already ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> somaunn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<Kilos> i dont think so somaunn  
<ThatGraemeGuy> tomorrow
<somaunn> ThatGraemeGuy: thank you so much, a bit of download and try won't kill at all
<ThatGraemeGuy> its stable for me, I generally upgrade after beta 2 i haven't had an issue in years
<somaunn> comes with KDE 4 last version right (i mean kubuntu)
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> 'lo ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> somaunn: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/kde/ - looks like 4.14.2
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo Squirm 
<somaunn> ThatGraemeGuy: cool
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> tomorrow new ubuntu ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<charl> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> or a few weeks ago if you're me
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> wireless link at the new office a littly flaky
<ThatGraemeGuy> fibre not in yet, grr
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: i'm also running my new laptop under 14.10 already but some things are a bit flaky
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: for example, youtube video playback under vlc seems to be broken
<charl> peer got you!
<Kilos> eish sis just had her bb, tablet and nokia stolen out of car in supposed secure parking
<Kilos> what a blow
<Kilos> i go replace door locks
<charl> sorry to hear Kilos and not meaning to sound unsympathetic but even in europe we don't leave those things in a car
<charl> that's kind of on the typical list of things not to do
<Kilos> i told her this morning to only take her cheapest cell with, but what do i know
<ThatGraemeGuy_> Telkom have finally decided they will replace our cables
<ThatGraemeGuy_> service restoration targeted for friday
<ThatGraemeGuy_> thank goodness because this 3G business ain't cheap
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> what a job changing locks
<Kilos> have you ever tried to fit a new cylinder in an old lock that they forced
<Kilos> locking paul forced way out of place
<Kilos> ek sukkel so i can almost say i need a drink
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> hello
<somaunn> Hello guys
<somaunn> i've done some updates on my kde 5 
<somaunn> i get this error http://slexy.org/view/s2uUKjVHZL
<Kilos> im not clued up at all somaunn  but looks like you have 2 versions of network manager installed. am i right
<Kilos> let one of the clever guys check it out
<Kilos> wb bushtech  
<somaunn> Kilos: yeah you right 
<Kilos> yay
<somaunn> i'm currently chatin with the mirror maintainer
<Kilos> i go eat now
<somaunn> sorted but still need to sort out some other stuffs
<Kilos> good just do one thing at a time and youll get there
<somaunn> look like it's sorted
<charl> good evening all
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<somaunn> Hello Guys
<somaunn> broke my SDDM after all updates so needed to reinstall everything from the beginning
<somaunn> lol
<somaunn> now back have almost 700Meg of updates to do
<somaunn> brb
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-23
<Private_User> bbl
<Symmetria> morning
<Symmetria> suspect we will see utopic officially released either today or tomorrow
<bduk1> More almal
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> wondering what time we will start to see release today
<Kilos> morning
<Symmetria> I got our NOC monitoring the mirror server pretty closely for this
<Kilos> Symmetria  what contacts you got at the peeps that maintain za.archive repo?
<Kilos> took 40 mins to run update
<Symmetria> kilos limited, I've LONG asked that the za repo be pointed to the KE servers because of trouble with those servers
<Symmetria> but until some south africans start bleeting about it and asking for it in #ubuntu-mirrors 
<Symmetria> it wont happen
<Symmetria> my suggestion for now, change your apt sources to ke.archive 
<Symmetria> I can almost guarantee that it will be faster unless you are behind telkom :P
<Symmetria> just check the routing, if your latency is decent, the server is huge and has unlimited bandwidth
<Kilos> does yours show in our repos yet?
<Symmetria> it should, ke.archive wlil be there 
<Symmetria> as well zm.archive zw.archive bw.archive and tz.archive
<Symmetria> all of them point to me
<Symmetria> brb, just climbing in the car
<Kilos> atm im using ftp.wa.co.za
<Kilos> this will give a bad reflection on ubuntu as a whole when noobs try ubuntu for the first time
<Kilos> ubuntu.mirror.ac.ke is what i see for kenya
<Symmetria> does that WA mirror work ok? the last few times I tried to use it, it was horrrrribly slow
<Symmetria> kilos what about the top level country archives?
<Symmetria> ke. zw. zm. tz. bw. etc?
<Symmetria> those should all be there
<Kilos> i looked in synaptic for mirrors and that was the only one by kenya
<Kilos> anyway go to where you are going first
<Symmetria> lol its all good Im in the car at the moment 
<Symmetria> nothing else to do for the next 30 - 40 minutes other than IRC ;p
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i dunno how to find those other repos you give
<Symmetria> thats very odd, I have no idea how to set official country mirrors on ubuntu, because when you install it with a particular locale it sets those by default at install unless you change em to something else
<Symmetria> I have no idea though how to revert back to them
<Kilos> the default morror here sucks big time, speeds vary from 420b/s to 16kB/s
<Kilos> but the ftp.wa.co.za is fast but noobs will never know how to find that
<Squirm> morning
<Symmetria> kilos go into #ubuntu-mirrors and ask them to re-point it
<Symmetria> to ke 
<Symmetria> and tell them its faster, way faster :p
<Symmetria> heh, I think neology is gonna struggle to handle a release day, they dont have that kinda capacity at all
<Kilos> well our local default mirror wont even handle 2 peeps downloading
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> Symmetria  how do i test the speed of your mirror
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Symmetria  ive asked them
<Kilos> now we wait and see
<Kilos> oh i see you are there too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Wraz  you still with us i see, hows things
<Kilos> Maaz  wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Squirm> hey Symmetri1, long time
<Squirm> how's things treating you up that side?
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Symmetri1  who took over when you left here? that oke needs revving
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19  Xethron  
<JabberwockyA19> more Kilos :)
<somaunn> Hello Guys
<somaunn> Kilos: I got everything to work like a charm and now really enjoying my plasma 5 better than before
<Kilos> nice somaunn  im happy for you
<Kilos> now dont break it
<somaunn> I learn from brackage my friend 
<somaunn> I learn more from brackage
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> breakage
<Kilos> we all learn more from our mistakes
<somaunn> things become better after they got broken
<somaunn> thanks Kilos Breakage
<Kilos> np
<somaunn> is UB 14.10 released yet ?
<Kilos> not yet i think
<Kilos> normally in the evening
<somaunn> gud
<somaunn> Kilos: i think my next step will be to 100% format my laptop and have it only running FED21
<somaunn> but i need your support ...
<somaunn> if something crashes then I can talk to someone ...lol
<somaunn> talking about IRC chan is there a S.A Chan for Fed ? or S.A prefers to run UB only
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what is FED@!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> FED21
<Kilos> i forget to leave shift
<somaunn> Kilos: Fed stands for Fedora ...lol
<Kilos> eish
<somaunn> U see now !
<somaunn> Kilos:  can u help me runing a quick test ?
<Kilos> ya i was hoping you would format and use ubuntu man
<Kilos> i can try
<somaunn> i have two laptops the other laptop will use UB man
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy  
<somaunn> Kilos: please run this mtr -u -n -e cg.airtel.com then slexy me ...
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2Cc82u6U9
<Kilos> so many lost packets
<somaunn> i have an appointment with my ISP this morning we will talk i wish to prove him that he've implemented a too long route 
<somaunn> okay let me see
<Kilos> ah
<somaunn> i see now
<somaunn> do you have dnstracer installed ?
<somaunn> if you do please try to dnstracer the same domain and slexy me the result
<Kilos> let me install it
<somaunn> yeah
<Kilos> so the command is dnstracer cg.airtel.com  is that right
<somaunn> yeah , i just forgot arguments to use 
<Kilos> miles@P64:~$ dnstracer cg.airtel.com
<Kilos> Tracing to cg.airtel.com[a] via 127.0.1.1, maximum of 3 retries
<Kilos> 127.0.1.1 (127.0.1.1) 
<Kilos> thats all i see
<somaunn> okay can you please do dnstracer --help and slexy me the output ? i'm currently finishing my update for so i can't install dnstracer
<Kilos> here is a traceroute run
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2RY0wGq9I
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2cxtluoXm
<Kilos> invalid option --
<somaunn> what if you try dnstracer -c -o -v cg.airtel.com
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21a6YBDEj
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Haai
<somaunn> Kilos: brb
<Vince-0> I haven't organised your package yet
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i learned patience when trying to get help in mailing lists
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> Symmetri1  ping
<Kilos> they talking to you man
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Symmetri1> kilos they are sorting it out
<Kilos> are they
<Kilos> i didnt see anything. did they pm you Symmetri1  ?
<Kilos> and sorting what? re-pointing to you?
<TinuvaMac> whats borked?
<nlsthzn> so the unicorn has landed then :)
<Symmetria> nlsthzn,  aint officially out yet I dont think
<Symmetria> btw, where is za.archive and za.releases resolving to now?
<Symmetria> (za.archive.ubuntu.com and za.releases.ubuntu.com)
<Symmetria> just wanna know if the ZA DNS propogation has happened yet
<nlsthzn> I have a link if you want it
<nlsthzn> torrent
<Symmetria> nlsthzn lol, dont need the torrents, the files are already up on the mirror server, but Im just saying that they aint linked the files officially yet 
<Symmetria> because if they had I'd be seeing a lot more traffic than I am on the mirrors
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> so far only omgubuntu saying anything
<nlsthzn> but the word will spread :p
<nlsthzn> best thing about this release is the name, other than that it is meh >.<
<Symmetria> can you check those dns resolves for me?
<Kerbero> za.archive.ubuntu.com	canonical name = ubuntu-archive.mirror.liquidtelecom.com
<Kerbero> 197.155.77.2
<Symmetria> ok good, they re-pointed it
<Symmetria> cause the za mirrors were fubar for speed 
<Kerbero> za.releases.ubuntu.com	canonical name = ubuntu-releases.mirror.liquidtelecom.com
<Kerbero> everything is fubar since you left
<Symmetria> well, now that shit is pointed to kenya
<Symmetria> which I run
<Symmetria> so it will work again
<Symmetria> and there is loads of capacity 
<Symmetria> and the routing is pretty optimised as well
<Kerbero> but now i have to pay
<Kerbero> and no more free 10gbps
<Symmetria> unless you manually point at the wa mirror
<Symmetria> which is an option :)
<Kerbero> yeah i sometimes do
<Symmetria> Kerbero, suprised they charge for peered traffic though cause thats lame
<Kerbero> but it is broken so many times that i just point to the main archive
<Symmetria> but its honestly better for everyone if they point at a stable fast mirror thats in africa hence pointing it to kenya
<Symmetria> back in a few I gotta get into the bank quick
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> cheers
<Symmetria> well, nothing quick about going into a bank branch but as quick as can be :p
<Squirm> 'lo
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> there was a break in a municipal electricity line
<Squirm> no electricity from 9:30 - 16h00
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> has been an unproductive day ^^
<Kilos> sjoe Squirm  
<Kilos> Symmetria  ty very much
<not_found> >.< hardware virtualization not enabled in BIOS so to make 64-bit hosts in Virtualbox I need to reboot :'(
<not_found> oh hai uncle Kerbero 
<not_found> uhm Kilos 
<not_found> >.<
<Kilos> ohi not_found  wb
<not_found> thanks :)
<Kilos> i been working outside on sisters car so been bad here
<not_found> ah :(
<not_found> dinner now, bbl
<Kilos> here comes a storm inetpro_  lets see who gets more water
<Symmetria> heh hopefully less than we've been getting here
<Kilos> ai! wind trees and power lines dont play nice
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz  hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Kilos> sigh
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: do you have some coffee left?
<Maaz> charl: I already know stuff about do you
<charl> eh ...
<Kilos> hi charly
<Kilos> hows things
<charl> ja good man
<charl> rasperry pi is working great
<charl> with omxplayer
<charl> plays perfect 1080p video vid hdmi
<Kilos> haha boys and their toys
<charl> and control it remotely via ssh
<Kilos> whew that little thing
<charl> yes...
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> sigh
<Symmetria> so who here is good with maths
<Symmetria> I got a challenge I want someone to explain to me...
<Symmetria> Say I wanna buy something for 97 bux... I aint got any cash cause Im broke... so I borrow 50 bux from person 1 and 50 bux from person 2, I then spend the 97 bux, I got 3 bux left, I give 1 to person1, 2 to person2, and I have 1 left for myself, meaning, I owe person1 and person2 49 bux each
<Symmetria> except, 49 * 2 + 1 = 99
<Symmetria> so where did the 1 go
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> new ubuntu is out
<charl> good evening Symmetria 
<charl> that make no sense that calculation
<charl> 49*2-1=97
<charl> 97 is how much you spent
<charl> 1 is what you have left
<Tonberry> it's a clever trap
<charl> 49*2 is what you owe
<Symmetria> hrm, can someone try and download one of the isos on http://ke.releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Symmetria> or that url
<Symmetria> and tell me if its working
<Kilos> it seems to be working Symmetria  
<Kilos> cant download but it gives the save optionm
<Kilos> i mean i dont have data to download it
<superfly> Symmetria: 1.1G downloading fine initially
<Kilos> hi superfly  kbmonkey  
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> night night
<Symmetria> superfly ok cool thanks
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-24
<Kilos> morning Squirm  nuvolari_  inetpro_  and others
<Kilos> inetpro_  nuvolari_  julle sleep stert
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<bduk1> Hi Kilos  and others
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Squirm> wow I'm tired today
<Kilos> blame the weather
<Squirm> yeah, the bright sunshine we've had for two days makes everyone sleepy
<Kilos> more inetpro  
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> you also got a wonderful bit of rains kilos?
<Kilos> ai! you got rain??
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> we got wind , branches off trees and power offs
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hoe groter die sonde hoe groter die genade
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> so Symmetria  did you see a traffic increase on the server?
<Squirm> Maaz: tell magespawn Hey. The position has just been released. It was just sent to the Durban LUG, otherwise I can forward the email to you
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Squirm> for those interested in a job opportunity. good start for your IT career(I've been here just under 3 years already)
<Squirm> http://www.isasa.org/vacancies/listing/it-intern
<TinuvaMac> how much would something like that pay?
<TinuvaMac> out of interest sake only, since I am sure it is far below what I get now
<Squirm> decent enough salary. I'm paying off my car at the moment
<Squirm> and free board and lodging
<Squirm> it's a good starting point
<TinuvaMac> if i was just starting out, it would be awesome indeed
<TinuvaMac> been over 7 years in the ISP industry now
<ThatGraemeGuy> where are you based? and what do you do?
<TinuvaMac> cape town, like I said, ISP business, do anything from networking, to *nix sysadmin
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.hetzner.co.za/careers/career-opportunities, if you are looking for something
<TinuvaMac> thats close to my house too
<ThatGraemeGuy> we just moved
<ThatGraemeGuy> Tygervalley, so probably still close, maybe closer
<somaunn> Hello guys
<Kilos> hi somaunn  
<somaunn> how are things
<somaunn> did ubuntu 14.10 get released ?
<somaunn> brb
<Kilos> must been released by now. Symmetria  gave a link
<Kilos> look in last nights logs at 20.58
<JabberwockyA19> anyone else read that it could be the last x86_32 release? I read it on a random site yesterday... don't want to spread rumours
<Kilos-> sjoe what about old pcs
<ThatGraemeGuy> 16.04 could be the last x86 release is what I read
<ThatGraemeGuy> but none of the articles from any official source
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: it costs money to support an architecture, it's perfectly reasonable to drop support at this stage imho
<Kilos> yeah i spose so
<Kilos> but thats quite a few years to go yet
<Kilos> ill use tinycorelinux on old pcs after that
<ThatGraemeGuy> the amd64 extensions are already just over 10 years old, I'm surprised Ubuntu have still maintained x86 for so long
<ThatGraemeGuy> microsoft dropped it on the server side long ago
<Kilos> im glad they did
<TinuvaMac> ThatGraemeGuy: yeah Hetzner's new offices are super close to me, I live down Old Oak, just a bit down from Tygervalley
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice
<TinuvaMac> have a friend who already works there
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, who?
<somaunn> I'm back
<TinuvaMac> Mr Rees
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, the noob
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<TinuvaMac> haha yeah he started very recently
<JabberwockyA19> I'm all for dropping old web browser support and removing cpu support from steam that don't have relatively new instructions, since those cpu does not support apps within steam either... but I'll really miss OS support 
<JabberwockyA19> I do understand why they will need to drop support, but I'll still miss it
<JabberwockyA19> same goes for my raspberry pi, except it never had support :P
<bushtech2> identity problems?
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> ttyl
<Squirm> Sunday probably
<Squirm> last weekend at home for a while
<Rynomster> so weird being in this channel.. so much closer to home
<Rynomster> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<smile> everything in life has it purpose ;)
<Kilos> haha
<smile> * its :P
<smile> Kilos: I am testing WikiList :D
<smile> http://hugsmile.eu/en/wikilist/ :) testing wikilist on several different Linux distributions :) under mageia, it works beautifully
<smile> also tested were debian, ubuntu, fedora and opensuse
<Kilos> cool sami
<Kilos> smile, 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> running on manjaro/arch now :)
<smile> bye :)
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-25
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Problem loading Google+
<Kilos> There was a problem loading the Google+ CSS. Please double check your network connection and try reloading in a few minutes.
<Kilos> grrrr what now?
<Kilos> yay we had some rain
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-26
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> Maaz tell Squirm thanks, I got the DLUG mail
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Squirm on freenode
<Kilos> hi magespawn  can you do the agenda thing?
<Kilos> im too dom , i dunno how to add anything
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> agenda on ubuntu-za wiki?
<Kilos> ttp://bit.ly/1sKcgnI
<Kilos> i get there and can login after password stuff but dunno how to add that we have a loco re-verification coming up
<Kilos> didnt you get maias mail?
<Kilos> i go take sheep out quick
<magespawn> yup i got the mail did not read it yet though
<Kilos> lol 
<magespawn> i will take a look i have to go in today
<magespawn> bbl 
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> hi bushtech2 waar is nommer 1
<Kilos> kuier jy al weer?
<bushtech2> Kilos, nee, ek het oorgeslakel van quassel op w7 lappy na Xchat op ubuntu server
<Kilos> aha
<bushtech2> so sal nou maar seker maar bushtech2 wees in toekoms
<Kilos> ons het darem 10mm reen gekry gisteraand
<Kilos> jy kan net nick change doen
<Kilos>    /msg nickserv identify "password"
<bushtech2> bly jy laat weet my hoeveel julle gehad het, vind gisteraand uit my weather station se rain gauge werk nie.
<bushtech2> grrrrr
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech2> so moes vanoggend paal klim om die ding by te kom
<Kilos> ek dink dit kom weer later storm
<bushtech2> lyk my jy's reg
<Kilos> reg met wat?
<bushtech2> dit gaan nou weer toetrek later
<bushtech2> vroeer het hy gese dit gaan ooptrek van 3 uur
<Kilos> haha wel ek hoop so, daai 10mm het nie eers die stof gedooi nie
<bushtech2> yep, grond vrek droog
<Kilos> maar nou sal die bossies eers mal groei
<bushtech2> so waar tik mens die /msg ding
<Kilos> jy tik dit hier in
<bushtech2> ja lol bossies groei mos eerste
<Kilos> is jou niek geregesteer by freenode?
<bushtech2> nie seker nie
<Kilos> jy kan eers /nick bushtech doen
<Kilos> mooi
<bushtech> is blykbaar geregistreer
<bushtech> lol
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> geheue nie meer wat hy was nie
<Kilos> doen dan die identify ene
<Kilos> nou gaan jy se jy het passwd vergeet
<Kilos> haha
<bushtech> moet ek dan 'n password insit in "pasword"
<Kilos> as jy registreer dan het hulle jou password
<Kilos> ja sit jou password in plek van "password"
<Kilos> ek moet gaan eet
<bushtech> lekker eet
<Kilos> dankie dit was lekker
<charl> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi there charl 
<Kilos> meeting tuesday night hey
<Kilos> be there
<Kilos> ohi superfly hopefully you can make it too
<Kilos> i go pump water
<Squirm> good evening
<Maaz> Squirm: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell Squirm thanks, I got the DLUG mail" 9 hours, 24 minutes and 44 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Langjan> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hi Langjan howsit
<Kilos> long time no see you email junkie
<Langjan> fine thks just checking first time accessto xchat via 14.04
<Langjan> yes its been a while
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> there was talk of chat support being dropped fo ubuntu so im using hexchat but i saw last night xchat is still in the repos
<Langjan> I took that machine for Juanita, its still got some of its new guarantee
<Kilos> nice
<Langjan> Its a Fujitsu, looks good running dusl boot 14.04 and win 7
<Langjan> dual boot
<Kilos> you gonna be here tuesday night for the meeting hey?
<Kilos> 7 installed first?
<Langjan> hope so, thats why I'm checking my connection, just installed xchat now
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> yes got it with 7
<Kilos> and did you just choose run alongside
<Langjan> No I partioned first, then installed on partition with 4Gb swap
<Kilos> good that should work well
<Langjan> Hope so it looks fine so far
<Kilos> how much ram have you got
<Langjan> 4Gb, can take 16
<Kilos> im running 4g ddr3 and 4g swap as well
<Kilos> ram is too expensive
<Langjan> True, but 4 runs well for me and I dont see the need for more now, still on 32 bit
<Kilos> oh i have found that here by me the 64bit is quite a bit faster
<Squirm> besides, you can use more than 4gb on 32bit
<Squirm> just need the pae kernel
<Langjan> what's that?
<Kilos> can or cant Squirm ?
<Langjan> ?
<Squirm> it stands for physical address extension. if you use that kernel you can use > 4Gb RAM on a 32bit machine
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> You've lost the old man now
<Kilos> us ballies use the kernel that comes with the install
<Kilos> and upgrading
<Squirm> linux-headers-generic-pae
<Squirm> ^^
<Langjan> I use kernel for breakfast
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> I will take you back here when ram becomes more affordable and necessary 
<Langjan> 'bye for now, chat on tuesday
<Kilos> ok Langjan go well
<Langjan> Thanks you too, squirm also
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-19
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> yo gremble 
<gremble> How are you?
<kulelu88> fucked and you?
<kulelu88> oops bad language
<gremble> Pretty chill. Why are you fucked?
<kulelu88> work is draining my soul
<gremble> Bleh ;/ 
<gremble> I'm worry
<gremble> sorr*
<inetpro> good mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> good mornings
<superfly> hi
<anton> ello
<gremble> Mornin'
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> and inetpro gremble octoquad skokkk bushtech and lurkers
<skokkk> ello
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> how are you today?
<Kilos> if i keep still im great ty magespawn hehe
<magespawn> then keep still
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only prob is telling a cough or sneeze to keep  still as well
<magespawn> ahh wel there you go then
<Kilos> i spose this feels lek women feel after a caesar
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> like
<magespawn> that is a pretty harsh operation, wife has been through two
<Kilos> the actually much stronger than we are
<magespawn> in some ways
<Kilos> shame man
<Kilos> now they have all my sympathy
<magespawn> funny how that works
<bushtech> hi Kilos, glad to see you can still reach a keyboard 
<Kilos> one doesnt realise how much you actuall use your stomach muscles
<Kilos> haha bushtech i have a bed tray over my lap and propped up against headboard
<Kilos> sis alraedy moaning im up too straight
<Kilos> handy having your own nurse around
<bushtech> definitely
<bushtech> so nail keyboard to bedtray and prop it up, then you can type lying down
<bushtech> or upgrade to voice command
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> often thought of trying that, I can talk much faster than I can 2 finger type
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> worth looking into
<bushtech> anybody around here tried voice control?
<Kilos> Maaz_ google how to set up voice control on kubuntu
<Maaz_> Kilos: "gnome - How do I install and use voice commands? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/194378/how-do-i-install-and-use-voice-commands :: "microphone - Voice control over desktop enviornment - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/63743/voice-control-over-desktop-enviornment :: "Speech recognition software for Linux - Wikipedia, the free ..."
<Maaz_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_software_for_Linux :: "Control Linux Mint …
<Kilos> i think ill look into this
<Kilos> if it can understand me it will work for everyone
<bushtech> gonna need some special training to ignore the expletives
<Kilos> ill look at this but getting tired already sigh
<Kilos> installing julius
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-20
<inetpro> good mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<inetpro> good evening
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<inetpro> how's gremble today?
<inetpro> interesting list of speakers at allthingsopen.org
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-21
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro skokkk bushtech Cryterion thatgraemeguy and others
<Kilos> hi anton
<anton> Morning
<Kilos> i hope you have been welcomed here
<anton> yip i see it's a very quiet bunch
<Kilos> everyone snowed under at work
<anton> uh hu
<Kilos> but if you need help then just state what the prob is and be patient
<Kilos> someone will get to it
<anton> yip will do thanks
<Kilos> you welcome
<Kilos> and welcome to be here 24/7
<anton> kewl, will mostly be connected during working after hours and if need help over the weekend will then connect
<Cryterion> Mornings
<thatgraemeguy> hey Kilos, you all better yet?
<Kilos> nope thatgraemeguy too much pain to to sit up and type
<Kilos> and they say up to six weeks sigh
<thatgraemeguy> ow :|
<thatgraemeguy> oh wow
<Kilos> women are wonderful creatures
<thatgraemeguy> they could at least give you some morphine :)
<Kilos> how they servive a caesar is beyong me
<Kilos> oh they  have but im scared when pain is gone i do something stupid and tear the mesh loose before it has grown fast
<Kilos> so pain is actually a warning to take things easy
<thatgraemeguy> yeah
<thatgraemeguy> so how long does the whole thing take to 'settle'
<Kilos> all well there?
<Kilos> should be completely recovered in 6 weeks but no sitting bending coughing sneezing etc for min 3 weeks
<Kilos> haha
<thatgraemeguy> sjoe, hectic
<Kilos> yeah
<thatgraemeguy> all good here, thanks
<Kilos> weird though walking is good
<Kilos> but with tummy muscles resting lower back is eina
<Kilos> sigh
<Sxuza> morning all
<Sxuza> if i change my current operating system and switch to linux on my Mac book , does anyone here run Linux on their Macbook ?
<pieter2627> hello all
<Sxuza> hi pieter2627 
<pieter2627> hi Sxuza, you new here?
<Sxuza> yes im new here 
<Sxuza> my first day
<pieter2627> well welcome. Hope you enjoy it so far...
<Sxuza> if i change my current operating system and switch to linux on my Mac book , does anyone here run Linux on their Macbook ?
<Sxuza> thats the question i posted earlier 
<Sxuza> can u comment on it 
<Sxuza> never used ubuntu before and wud like to learn fast
<pieter2627> nope, someone once mentioned that they have a mac but can't remember who
<anton> why do you want linux on a Mac? It's unix based anyways
<pieter2627> Kilos ^^
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<pieter2627> Kilos: who has a mac again?
<Kilos> hi Sxuza welcome to ubuntu-za
<Sxuza> hey Kilos  :)
<Sxuza> u guys all here in SA ?
<Kilos> mostly
<Kilos> we have one guy running ubuntu on his mac
<Sxuza> o kewl :)
<Kilos> lemme just try remember who it is
<Sxuza> its better to chat wiff ppl from here , than to all these clowns from all overseas that u come across these irc servers 
<Kilos> most of the guys here are full time IT guy
<Kilos> and all linux users
<Sxuza> Kilos: well, remember i said i want to learn use linux , so mayb i shud start installing it on a V-box 
<Sxuza> which im doing now 
<Kilos> you can do that
<Sxuza> so where u guys from , CT, PTA , JHB ?
<Kilos> then once you are comfortable you can install it permamnently
<pieter2627> Sxuza: is there something specific that you want to learn?
<Kilos> al over za, most in CT
<pieter2627> and a cluster in PTA
<Kilos> take over pieter2627 please i gotta sit up to type
<pieter2627> oops forgot, sorry Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> and Sxuza you are welcome here 24/7 hey
<Kilos> Cryterion are you the one with the mac
<Kilos> ?
<Cryterion> No am not sorry
<Kilos> oh Sxuza just remember the guys are all at work so you have to be patient at times for replies
 * pieter2627 wbb soon
<Kilos> i wonder who it is
<MaNI> if its a modern mac then there isn't really much different from a regular pc
<Kilos> someone near the top of the nicks list
<Kilos> not here yet i think
<Sxuza> network problems 
<pieter2627> no response yet Sxuza, might have to wait for a coffee break or something...
<Sxuza> thanks pieter2627 
<Sxuza> so where u from ?
<pieter2627> PTA
<pieter2627> and yourself?
<Sxuza> im from East London
<Sxuza> and the other ppl are also from PTA / JHB ?
<Sxuza> or are there other ppl from down here ?
<pieter2627> I know a few are close to Durbs
<Sxuza> o ok 
<Sxuza> u guys are working or studying ?
<MaNI> can't speak for anyone else but I'm working, also I'm from CT - it is a group of random people so I imagine at least some of them are probably studying :p
<Sxuza> ok cool MaNI , nice to meet u
<Sxuza> i am also working down here , but hasnt used linux before
<MaNI> well always good to learn something new, hope you like it
 * pieter2627 falls in the study group
<Sxuza> falls ,lol
<Sxuza> u tripped ?
<pieter2627> no, well pretended to :P
<Sxuza> has the line up for the rugby match been named?
<Sxuza> think they said @ 11
<Cryterion> Anyone know of any good open source cad options for Ubuntu, getting frustrated with using Autocad now?
<Sxuza> ure using it to what exactly ?
<Sxuza> the drawings , what field of skill ?
<Cryterion> Mainly 2d and Isometric, mechanical drawings etc
<Sxuza> o ok 
<Cryterion> Steel fabrication, laser cutting layouts
<Sxuza> sorry i thought u might be needing it for electricl
<Sxuza> o ok 
<Cryterion> Electrical as well, but can do the electrical on a 2d cad system
<Sxuza> Elmer is an open source computational tool for multi-physics .... Graphiteone - 3D and 2D commercial mechanical engineering CAD
<Sxuza> just saw that on google 
<Sxuza> see if u can get ur hands on t
<Cryterion> will have a look tks
<anton> Dam you Afrihost
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: wasn't it stickyboy? 
<inetpro> the one using a mac
<Sxuza> does anyone here know or have seen how the lineup looks like for the Saturday WC game ?
<inetpro> Sxuza: https://twitter.com/Rugbyworldmag/status/656761565635608576
<inetpro> Sxuza: just Victor Matfield getting the nod ahead of Pieter-Steph du Toit on the bench
<Sxuza> so is Mattfield in ?
<Sxuza> o ok , on the bench
<Cryterion> ww.rugbyworldcup.com/match/14214#stats
<Cryterion> http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/match/14214#stats
<inetpro> Lood de Jager will undergo a late fitness test on Friday before a call on his availability is made 
<inetpro> should de Jager be unable to play, Victor Matfield will start with Pieter-Steph du Toit on the bench
 * inetpro hoping that Lood will be ready
<Sxuza> i hope so too
<Sxuza> even thou Victor played well , cause he did do his best and mayb has the last piece of good performance that he wants to give SA
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> wbb mb meeting
<Kilos> TinuvaMac are you a mac user
<TinuvaMac> yeah i am
<Kilos> can you advise Sxuza please
<Kilos> Sxuza you still awake?
<Sxuza> yip im awake 
<Sxuza> was onda phone 
<Sxuza> thanks for the follow up Kilos 
<Kilos> np tell TinuvaMac what you want to do
<Sxuza> TinuvaMac: u there ?
<Sxuza> o ok 
<Kilos> im sure he will have advise
<Sxuza> was just thinking of trying a new operating system on my MAC 
<Kilos> just remember to be patient
<Kilos> state which mac as well
<Sxuza> and thought before i  do that i shud ask someone that has done it before 
<Sxuza> MACbook Air 
<TinuvaMac> ive only ever used osx on my mac
<Sxuza> ure not using linux on it ?
<TinuvaMac> and the little i have read up on installing linux on a mac, it seemed like a bit of a mission
<Sxuza> o ok 
<TinuvaMac> the mission is if you want to keep osx and linux at the same time
<TinuvaMac> otherwise, if you wipe osx it should mostly just work
<TinuvaMac> except for wireless, depends on what wireless is in there
<Sxuza> thats what i wanted to do, i wanted to keep them both at the same time 
<Sxuza> thats why i wanted to ask
<Sxuza> then again, i dont have any specific reason but just wanted to teach myself on how to use Linux 
<TinuvaMac> if linux is what you want to learn, you can start by just using the terminal in osx
<TinuvaMac> thats what i use mostly on osx anyway
<Sxuza> sorry ,  i had a customer 
<Sxuza> oh yea , installed V-box on my machine the other day 
<Sxuza> gonna try that also 
<Sxuza> i installed ubuntu , its running 
<MaNI> can't imagine its that big of a mission - you just need an alternative boot loader like clover or whatever
<MaNI> if you want to go linux only then its really no different than any other machine - macs stopped having anything unique about them ages ago - unless we are talking some old PPC mac or something here?
<Sxuza> TinuvaMac: so are u using textual on ur MAC ?
<TinuvaMac> lime chat for irc
<Sxuza> o ok
<Sxuza> im using textual , changed from linechat 
<Sxuza> upgrade ,lol
<TinuvaMac> textual is only free for 30 days
<TinuvaMac> im not used to buying apps
<TinuvaMac> so lime chat is free forever
<Sxuza> i get u , but when i found out textual is only R60 forever , and the custom settings it come with , to me i felt its nothing 
<Sxuza> instead of buying a bottle of brandy , i bot this and got change 
<Kilos> lol
<Sxuza> aint i right Kilos ?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> booze is a big waste of hard earned money
<Sxuza> how to improve your day on facebook   1.) Find a picture of your friends baby on facebook. 2.) Comment with "What kind of cat is that" 3.)Then wait ....
<Trixar_za> I would have bought the brandy for a few rand more myself
<MaNI> something seems incredibly wrong about paying for IRC
<MaNI> apple could probably convince their users to pay for air, it's so weird
<TinuvaMac> MaNI: but it is not apple selling that irc app
<TinuvaMac> that said, I agree, something is wrong paying for an irc app
<MaNI> TinuvaMac, no not Apple directly selling the app, but it is a general mindset that apple customers tend to have and/or apple have managed to cultivate
<MaNI> people even pay for ODBC drivers on osx its bizarre :p
<Trixar_za> Well, that's not completely fair. Microsoft and Android have done the same with the smart phone market.
<Kilos-> so many power outs in one avy
<Kilos-> sigh
<Kilos-> thanks for helping the new guy MaNI TinuvaMac 
<Kilos-> hi Trixar_za long time no see
<Kilos-> and im about to give up for the day
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos-, yeah I've been busy with things. Well, people more like it. Seeing less of said people, so I'm here more.
<Trixar_za> I should be working on stuff, but I'm not :/
<Kilos-> ah
<Kilos-> just remember what you dont do today will still be there tomorrow
<Kilos-> all good otherwise Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> Yes, and you know what they say. Why do today what you can put off until tomorrow.
<Kilos-> lol
<Trixar_za> I'm doing better yeah
<Kilos-> good
<Trixar_za> I lost 9kg - still 9kg away from 75kg which is a 'good weight', but getting closer
<Kilos-> wow
<Trixar_za> Mostly just walking an hour a day, drinking lots of water and limiting my foot intake
<Trixar_za> Carbinated drinks are really bad - filled with sugar too. Not the good kind either - it gets turned straight into fat rather than getting burned. So I'm mostly avoiding them
<Kilos-> dupingping welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos-> guys meet the newest ubuntu member
<dupingping> :) thank you, very much.
<Kilos-> a lady from china
<dupingping> nice to meet you, guys.
<Kilos-> sometimes we chat in afrikaans here so dont be shocked
<dupingping> oh
<Kilos-> pieter2627 inetpro ^^
<Kilos-> not often though dupingping mainly when we are joking with each other
<Kilos-> very friendly helpfull channel this
<dupingping> yes, i think so.
<Kilos-> i started my ubuntu carrear here and made good friends then started the africa channel and made more friends now i have friends world wide
<pieter2627> hi dupingping, welcome to our channel
<dupingping> pieter2627, nice to meet you.
<pieter2627> or was that to help Trixar_za lose weight Kilos- :P
<dupingping> Kilos-, ubuntu carrear?
<Kilos-> lol no he is doing a good job on his own
<Kilos-> um
<dupingping> Kilos-, do you have jobs to career?
<Kilos-> well i started on ubuntu here, i knew very little about computers even
<dupingping> yes.
<Kilos-> now i can even help new users
<dupingping> yes, i understand.
<Kilos-> pieter2627 you must chat to dupingping she is clever and has 2 apps in ubuntu
<pieter2627> wow, dupingping what are they written in?
<dupingping> Ubuntu Dock and Sticky Notes
<dupingping> Can you find them on Ubuntu Software Center?
<pieter2627> yes, (or the terminal)?
<dupingping> They are all for Desktop GUI apps.
<Kilos-> i think superfly uses stickynotes
<dupingping> written by C and GTK3
<Kilos-> dupingping do you mind if we help you correct your english
<pieter2627> none written with the new SDK.. bumper
<Kilos-> ?
<dupingping> yes, please.
<Kilos-> should be written in C and GTK3
<dupingping> oh, correct.
<Kilos-> we are here to help
<dupingping> written by my hands.
<Kilos-> yes
<dupingping> yes, that's good.
<dupingping> And i can help them, too.
<Kilos-> that would be nice
<Kilos-> ty
<Kilos-> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi, how you feeling
<Kilos-> good ty
<Kilos-> say hi to dupingping 
<Cryterion> that's good
<dupingping> Cryterion, hi
<Cryterion> hi dupingping
<dupingping> Cryterion, nice to meet yoy
<Cryterion> same
<dupingping> yoy, you
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos-> Cryterion dupingping is a lady geek in china
<dupingping> I wish we help each other.
<Kilos-> newest ubuntu member
<dupingping> heh
<Cryterion> kwl
<Cryterion> Everyone here helps each other
<dupingping> i like ubuntu.
<dupingping> i think that all like ubuntu.
 * Cryterion has 1 more piece of software to find then he's completely open-source
<Cryterion> maaz tell Sxuza LibraCad seems to be what I was looking for earlier
<Maaz_> Cryterion: Okay, I'll tell Sxuza on freenode
<Kilos-> dupingping maaz is our python bot
<Cryterion> Maaz Please get a beer
<Maaz_> Cryterion: *blink*
<dupingping> wow, 
<Cryterion> maaz coffee
<Maaz_> Cryterion: coffee is liquid code
<dupingping> wow, Maaz_ 
<Maaz_> dupingping: Sorry...
<Kilos-> makes nice cyber coffee and records our meetings
<dupingping> yeah.
<Kilos-> Maaz_ coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<dupingping> Can i make a python bot, too?
<Cryterion> hmm, it's coffee on
<Kilos-> if you want cyber coffee you type in Maaz_ coffee please
<dupingping> I'm a python 2.7 professor.
<pieter2627> Maaz_: coffee please
<Maaz_> pieter2627: Sure
<Cryterion> there's plenty examples around
<dupingping> Maaz_, coffee please
<Maaz_> dupingping: Okay
<Kilos-> superfly is our python expert here
<Cryterion> Maaz: beer please
<Maaz_> Hidden in the back of the fridge Cryterion
<Kilos-> and tumbleweed but he is in silicon valley now
<dupingping> superfly, nice to meet you.
 * pieter2627 has plants that need some coffee fertilizer - hope they like cyber :P
<Cryterion> Maaz_ Why you hidding the beer?
<Maaz_> Cryterion: Sorry...
<Kilos-> dupingping you can see the code for ibid in the repos
<Kilos-> needs upgrading but everyone is too busy nowadays
<dupingping> yes, ibid
<Kilos-> needs upgrading to python 3 i think
<dupingping> i'm a beginner for ibid, but let me see.
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos-, pieter2627 and dupingping!
<Kilos-> Maaz_ ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos-
<pieter2627> Maaz_: thanks
<Maaz_> pieter2627: Sure
<dupingping> yes, 
<pieter2627> Maaz_: ice cubes please
<Maaz_> pieter2627: *blink*
<Kilos> lol
<dupingping> Kilos, current ibid based on python 2.7?
<Kilos> somewhere there
<dupingping> So needs to run on python 3, right?
<dupingping> i see.
<Kilos> i dont know anything about code
<Kilos> im old
<pieter2627> dupingping: they talked about rewriting it in 3...
<dupingping> yes, will check and try by myself.
<dupingping> pieter2627, i see.
<pieter2627> or weight in as to why to write it in 3
<Kilos> we will all love you if you do the upgrade for us
<dupingping> wow, thank you.
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> and we are here to help (learn) too
<dupingping> let me try do my best.
<dupingping> i'll here too.
<Kilos> its quite a big job
<dupingping> i think so
<pieter2627> dupingping: do you know nikola?
<dupingping> i don't know nikola.
<dupingping> who is?
<Kilos> dupingping https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> thats our site built on nikola
<pieter2627> no, it is a static website generator (written in python) that we use on our site
<dupingping> oh, i understand.
<dupingping> my time is so late now. am going to my bed.
<dupingping> very pleasure meeting you today.
<Kilos> that site and http://ubuntu-africa.info were built by the guys here
<Kilos> sleep tight
<dupingping> yes, i'll remember.
<Kilos> ty for visiting
<dupingping> And can i join to develop the sites?
<Kilos> yes im sure
<dupingping> really?
<dupingping> that's good.
<Kilos> when superfly has finished his latest project you two must chat
<Kilos> he is our python man
<Kilos> and nikola man
<dupingping> yes, i'll chat with superfly when you available.
<dupingping> i'll work and learn for us.
<pieter2627> battery almost dead, see again tomorrow
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> sleep tight pieter2627 
<dupingping> pieter2627, see you.
<dupingping> Kilos, see you.
<Kilos> night dupingping 
<dupingping> have a nice dream.
<Kilos> ty you too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Trixar_za> Goodnite Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-22
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> morning pieter2627 & the rest
<Cryterion> Morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> today is release day?
<Sxuza> morning ppl 
<Sxuza> Cryterion : u there ?
<Cryterion> Yes am, sorry was busy with something
<inetpro> Ubuntu+1 = Xenial Xerus
<inetpro> X marks the spot https://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479
 * pieter2627 now has to plan for the update
<Sxuza> pieter2627: how u doing ?
<pieter2627> great ty, and you Sxuza? 
<Sxuza> gewd thanks 
<MaNI> www.cipro.gov.za/2/home/ < can anybody here open that?
<thatgraemeguy> thanks inetpro, somehow that escaped my radar completely for the past few weeks :-o
<thatgraemeguy> i usually do-release-upgrade around beta2 already
<inetpro> anybody else done the upgrade yet? 
<inetpro> anything interesting worth raving about?
<Sxuza> MaNI: the page is just blank 
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: I'm still on 12.04.5 LTS here even
<thatgraemeguy> I like to upgrade every 6 months
<thatgraemeguy> get too far behind and upgrading becomes a massive pain
<thatgraemeguy> You have to download a total of 1,084 M. This download will take about 14 minutes with your connection.
<thatgraemeguy> so spoiled.... :D
<pieter2627> MaNI: it times out for me - their IT dep decreased by 2 personnel earlier this week
 * pieter2627 will notify his mom that works there
<MaNI> hehe, okay thanks guys
<MaNI> I hope 2 was not the total number before the decrease :p
<pieter2627> by the sounds of it, it was 1 (the others are ....)
<MaNI> heh
<Trixar_za> Have to say - not my favourite season. If it's not pollen that gets me, it's dust from the fan.
<Kilos> afternoon eveyone
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hows Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Well, a little bored. Still waiting for an EFT to go through so I can get started (and done) on a website.
<Kilos> what a business this online banking is hey
<Trixar_za> Yeah, takes forever if it's between banks, huh?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and only fnb works with paypal
<Trixar_za> Yeah, that's annoying. I actually have like $10 I can load to paypal, but I can't really access it. I can use it to buy stuff though.
<Kilos> yeah crazy. i see you can get an online fnb account and then use that to link paypal to you your bank 
<Kilos> or something like that
<MaNI> you can actually link to a non fnb bank through fnb internet banking
<MaNI> I still have an fnb login from when I used to be with them and I linked my nedbank account fine
<Kilos> ya something funny like that
<MaNI> (I don't know how you acquire an FNB login though if you've never been with them - maybe you can just sign up not sure)
<Kilos> too much for me to work out
<Kilos> are fnb part of the barclays group?
<MaNI> thats absa AFAIK
<MaNI> fnb are part of first rand
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> .
<pieter2627> MaNI: did my message about their new website come through
 * pieter2627 had a lot of connection problems earlier
<pieter2627> if it has not then check www.cipc.co.za - they had their name changed
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> chat later
<pieter2627> bye o/
<inetpro> good night 
<superfly> hi inetpro
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-23
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<MaNI> morning
<MaNI> pieter2627, thanks I know about the site change, but the new site links to the old site still for search functionality
<pieter2627> lol
<MaNI> i.e. http://www.cipc.co.za/index.php/find-enterprise-ip-informatr/name-corporate-entity/ <- that links there to cipro
<MaNI> its been like that for years and it always used to work :p
<pieter2627> they must have decided to stop caring about the old domain, but forgot to port the functionality...
<Sxuza> morning ppl 
<pieter2627> Hi, Sxuza. You winning with that Mac?
<Sxuza> i decided to put the installation on hold 
<Sxuza> ive installed on Vbox 
<Sxuza> will see if i can run somethings and play around there 
<pieter2627> oh, which flavour did you use?
<Sxuza> ubuntu
<Sxuza> im not sure what u mean when ure askin flavour 
<Sxuza> im a newbie remember ?
<Sxuza> lol
<pieter2627> yes, there is kUbuntu, XUbuntu, lUbuntu, etc. The original is just Ubuntu. The others just use a different Desktop environment
<pieter2627> much like XP, differs from Vista and 8, etc.
<Sxuza> o ok , got it 
<pieter2627> and do you know which version you got?
<Sxuza> well , i just downloaded ubuntu iso , so that i can run it from the Vbox
<Sxuza> how do i get to find out which flavour is it
<Sxuza> *runs V-box*
<pieter2627> The other flavours are on their own websites
<Sxuza> will send u a snap hot just now 
<pieter2627> so you have the "original" - in will say Ubuntu on the purplish screen when you boot up
<pieter2627> no make it cold... i hade the heat :P
<pieter2627> paste it at http://pasteboard.co/
<Sxuza> sorry i was on the phone , yah im gonna send the link to u just now 
<Sxuza> http://imgur.com/a/Klpy0
<Sxuza> there u go , see for urself 
<pieter2627> yes that just Ubuntu. For interest sake and when you start to read/learn more on it, the DE (desktop environment) for it is called Unity(that is its launcher on the left of the screen)
<pieter2627> i see you only have 1Gb memory dedicated for it, couldn't you set it higher?
<Sxuza> o ok , thanks for the info, well i can set it higher , for now it was just to get it installed 
<Sxuza> what u suggest i set it to ?
<pieter2627> 2Gb should hold better for the most part
<Sxuza> ok
<Sxuza> i hope that will be fine , cause i need to steal from the main PC's allocation
<Sxuza> cause its on V-box
<pieter2627> how much you have in total?
<Sxuza> will check just now 
<Sxuza> 4GB
<pieter2627> oh almost thought 2Gb will be high - you can go for 1.5Gb too, or keep it at 1Gb until you do to much were you find it a bit slow
<GnikLlort> wtf
<Kilos> greetings everyone
<Kilos> hi skokkk kenju254 
<skokkk> hello Kilos
<skokkk> is the new git update broken for anyone else aswell? (2.6.2-1)
<Kilos> i stay clear of git, its for clever peeps
<Kilos> wb stickyboy 
<skokkk> Kilos, I know a guy who uses git to sync his files across his home network. he is also using distributed repo's.. (no central server)
<Kilos> stickyboy also uses git for just about everything
<Kilos> he was in kenya but i remember he spoke about moving
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<skokkk> nice stickyboy, I prefer bittorrent, all my package cache across all pc's are shared and home directories linked
<Sxuza> ola Kilos  
<Kilos> if you like the mac look you can use dock for ubuntu
<skokkk> or just use Deepin linux :)
<Kilos> im happy with kde
 * Kilos waves to inetpro
<skokkk> i find all dm's hard to use except xfce, and I doubt I can still use xfce after me using i3 for the last few months
<Kilos> lol i didnt like xfce
<Kilos> never tried i3
<skokkk> it's more a window manager, works best on either small laptop screens or 2+ screens
<Kilos> oh my im getting old
<Kilos> Sxuza you can join our mailing list and join at launchpad
<skokkk> Kilos, by old you mean because of the size of your apt-get upgrade ? :)
<Sxuza> whats launchpad ?
<Kilos> on the site you can join the list https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> hahaha no man
<Kilos> by old i mean wrinkled
<Kilos> and forgetful
<Sxuza> o ok , brb , i just need to select my squad for this week's games on the FPL - fantasy premier league
<Kilos> ok
<Sxuza> done Kilos  
<Kilos> well done
 * Sxuza is hoping to learn how to use the OS ubuntu 
<Sxuza> and am confident i came to the right place 
<Kilos> it actually easy
<Sxuza> kewl , i will stay connect and learn
<Kilos> just takes getting used to
<Sxuza> just a stupid qtn i wanna ask , whats the difference between Redhat , and ubuntu ?
<Sxuza> which one are only text base and those that are GUI ?
<Sxuza> ones 
<Sxuza> cause i never worked with any before 
<Sxuza> but has prefered i wanna start with the Ubuntu 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> redhat uses different commands to do the same job
<Sxuza> ok , sorry i gtg now
<Kilos> go well
<inetpro> .. 
 * Kilos ...
<Kilos> gaanit toppie
<inetpro> goed, goed en daar oom Kilos? 
<Kilos> beter by die dag dankie boetie
<inetpro> net moeg 
<Kilos> ai! jy moet rus nou en dan man
<Kilos> of kry van die goed
<Kilos> http://www.primalforce.net/landing/MB_EHO_UAccel_Active_Ppl_20151022.html?utm_source=eho&utm_medium=mb&utm_term=ad&utm_content=buyer&utm_campaign=uaccel-active-ppl-20151022
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> wat?
<inetpro> vieslike lang skakel daai 
<Kilos> ja skuus man
<Kilos> maar lees
<inetpro> :-) 
<Kilos> kan help
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hows superfly and family
<inetpro> ehlo superfly 
<Kilos> hahaha jy word nou net soos debs
<Kilos> as ek iets se wat sy nie will hoor nie se sy dit en maak of sy nie engels verstaan nie
<inetpro> wie? 
<Kilos> ehlo
<Kilos> no speeka ingrish
<Kilos> oh superfly i think its you that uses stickynotes
<inetpro> EHLO (or HELO) identifies the server initiating a SMTP connection
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> SMTP = Simple Mail Transfer Protocol 
<Kilos> we have a visitor that comes here that wrote it or another one
<superfly> Kilos: I wrote the one at bin.snyman.info
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> sorry 
<Kilos> i get mixed up
<Kilos> anyway she a python peeps as well
<Kilos> oh inetpro did you see, she gonna look at ibid for us as wel
<Kilos> l
<inetpro> actions speak louder than words 
<Kilos> well see
<Kilos> ill keep gtrying till we have a python 3 ibid
<inetpro> be happy and use what you have 
<inetpro> nothing wrong with it 
<Kilos> oh i do but one must always prepare for the future
<Kilos> and rewriting ibid will show dedication
<Kilos> from new peps that is
<Kilos> you okes all done your share
<Kilos> night all. look after yourselves and sleep tight'
<inetpro> Is there an #AllBlacksMustFall hashtag yet?
<inetpro> #GoBokke
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-24
<Sxuza> hi all
<Kilos> Maaz_ coffee on
 * Maaz_ flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> afternoon all of ya
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz_ ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<Sxuza> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=218221828521699&set=a.101545626855987.1073741828.100010016491379&type=3
<Kilos> hi Sxuza whos gonna win
<Sxuza> ure joking right 
<Sxuza> SA for sure
<Kilos> well
<Sxuza> SA is gonna win this game 15-12
<Kilos> kiwis should but one does hope for miracles now and again
<Sxuza> this is prolly going to be the best defensive game u'll ever see
<Sxuza> since 1995
<Kilos> well go bokke
<Sxuza> well , im not hoping for a miracle i want them defend for their lives
<Sxuza> i want them not to make mistakes
<Sxuza> i want them to take half chances and convert them 
<Sxuza> Springbks never not create chances
<Kilos> all in the disciplin
<Sxuza> they always have , the problem is the follow up when the chance has been created
<Kilos> and of course french refs dont likw us
<Sxuza> and the conversion 
<Sxuza> French Revolution days are history
<Kilos> lol
<Sxuza> they lost and they were classed
<Sxuza> theyre skeletons in their closets not ours
<Sxuza> they shud know who not to like this time around 
<Kilos> lol
<Sxuza> thanks 
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-25
<Sxuza> people 
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> goeienaand oom Kilos
<melodie> hello inetpro !
<inetpro> hi melodie
<melodie> how are you all? :D
<melodie> fine I hope?
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<Kilos> hi melodie 
<inetpro> good, good and there?
<Kilos> dood ty and you
<Kilos> good
 * inetpro just disappointed that we lost the big game against NZ
<melodie> I have been away from many chans for several weeks and just passing by. I'm now working with Customizer to remix Ubuntu and will upload new isos very soon
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> they were definitely the better team on the day
<melodie> also the buddies from the ubuntu-fr community are working hard to get a copy of the whole wiki (fr) in a zim archive, so it can be browsed offline in a distro!
<Kilos> went spent all the game defending
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> nirht inetpro 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night
<melodie> gn inetpro 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-24
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<inetpro> goeiemore
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro paddatrapper and others
<paddatrapper> More Kilos, inetpro, pavlushka 
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> night all. have a great day
<andrewlsd> Morning ZA
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> inetpro: can you give andrewlsd access to Maaz (he will chair meeting tomorrow)?
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-25
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<inetpro> goiedag thatgraemeguy 
<inetpro> and hi to all else 
<SilverCode> Obsidians ability to manage the jabber.co.za server makes me question how they manage to maintain regular servers
<inetpro> Maaz_: is jabber.co.za up 
<Maaz_> inetpro: No, http://jabber.co.za/ is down (Server is not responding)
<inetpro> oh oh! 
<inetpro> SilverCode: How long has it been down? 
<inetpro> I wonder how many people still use that 
<SilverCode> inetpro: about First noticed it yesterday morning. Not sure if it was down over the weekend as well
<SilverCode> I know if at least 3 people that still use it :) I keep trying to get them to move over to Telegram, but trying to get people to move to a different IM platform is almost impossible
<MaNI> because 10 other people also want them to move to a different IM platform
<MaNI> people are sick of everyone wanting them to move to different IM platforms :P
<inetpro> I guess the best way to force a change is to kill the server :-)
<SilverCode> I can't help but think that is what Obsidian are trying to do with the Jabber server
<SilverCode> heck, you can't even register accounts on jabber.org anymore
<SilverCode> "June 25, 2013: We have temporarily disabled account registration" - Jabber.org
<inetpro> oh that looks very temporary 
<SilverCode> Jabber is dead, but these 3 people are clinging on to it for dear life and no matter how hard I try they refuse to move to anything else
<inetpro> really sad, jabber was good for us long before most other IM technologies emerged 
<inetpro> of course we've always had talk, write and other commands long before that 
<jerit> the hell are you guys doing up so damn early?
<inetpro> sorry jerit 
<jerit> meh my dog woke me up at 5:30 and wouldn't shut up so I was up around 2 hours ago already
<jerit> I don't wanna be cranky all day but unless I make up some sleep somewhere I don't see this changing
<inetpro> almost thought we woke you up ;-)
<andrewlsd> I'm a fan of jabber. :-)
<jerit> I remember dad used jabber when he was working for HP
<MaNI> jabber was a good concept, -open- protocol that other people can extend, instead of every person reworking their own client
<MaNI> if people had embraced that then I could message people regardless of what client they are on - instead of needing 20 different clients
<MaNI> too bad they didn't 
<Kilos> hi inetpro Cryterion chesedo ludo MaNI thatgraemeguy zquish102 and others
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit daar boetie
<inetpro> good, good and yourself oom Kilos?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<inetpro> SilverCode: $ nc -z -v jabber.co.za 5222
<inetpro> Connection to jabber.co.za 5222 port [tcp/xmpp-client] succeeded!
<inetpro> SilverCode: is it working now?
<SilverCode> inetpro: yup, looks like it is working again
<chesedo> hi Kilos thatgraemeguy SilverCode inetpro Maaz_ MaNI jerit andrewlsd and all others
<MaNI> hi
 * chesedo thought Maaz_ would pick that up... should have listed him first maybe
<inetpro> SilverCode: next time just tweet the guys at @obsidianza and they'll get it up in a jiffy
<inetpro> it's a legacy system after all
<inetpro> that's if you do the twitter thing
<inetpro> hi chesedo
<inetpro> chesedo: you have to talk to Maaz_ directly
<chesedo> inetpro: ok, ty
<chesedo> oh inetpro, did you get my message yesterday?
<inetpro> chesedo: oh my, yes
<inetpro> let me try again to add him
<inetpro> not sure if I can
<Maaz_> Note that we have a meeting here this evening at 20:30 SAST
<inetpro> ah, something is working
<inetpro> that's better as well
 * Maaz I feel so much better now
 * inetpro stops playing
<inetpro> the bot tells me "I don't know who andrewlsd is"
<Kilos> Maaz seen andrewlsd 
<Maaz> Kilos: andrewlsd was last seen 3 hours, 19 minutes and 2 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-10-25 08:56:58 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-10-25 01:39:14 SAST
<Kilos> i crash now guys, have a good day and a successful meeting. see you tomorrow
<andrewlsd> Maaz: create account mciverza
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Alrighty
<pavlushka> Hey paddatrapper :)
<paddatrapper> Hey pavlushka
<paddatrapper> How goes it? 
<jerit> haircut and short pants really refreshes :3
<jerit> goddamn its hot
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: so far so good :)
<inetpro> maaz: permissions for mciverza  
<Maaz> inetpro: Permissions: +chairmeeting
<inetpro> mciverza: it should work now 
<chesedo> inetpro: ty
<inetpro> I will unfortunately no
<inetpro> oops... 
<inetpro> I will unfortunately not be in the meeting 
<chesedo> mciverza: when you can, will you run a test run at #ubuntu-afr?
<chesedo> inetpro: ok
<inetpro> have a power failure and quickly running out of battery on the mobile as well 
<chesedo> ouch... general outage
<chesedo> *?
<inetpro> looks like our transformer is blown today 
<tumbleweed> did it make a nice bang?
<tumbleweed> those things can pop quite impressively
<inetpro> have to go... enjoy the meeting guys 
<inetpro> good night 
<chesedo> night inetpro, hope you get it restored soon
<mciverza> I am online
<mciverza> Maaz: Agenda for tonight's meeting is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20161025
<Maaz> mciverza: Got it
<andrewlsd> Five minute heads-up before tonights #ubuntu-za meeting here.
 * chesedo is ready
<andrewlsd> 1 minute to meeting
<andrewlsd> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - October 2016
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<andrewlsd> Maaz: I am Andrew Mac
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Yessir
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Alrighty
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<chesedo> superfly Cryterion  jerit paddatrapper SilverCode thatgraemeguy meeting time
<paddatrapper> Thanks chesedo
<andrewlsd> Thank you all for being here. Feel free to continue your  "I am" introductions.
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am Kyle Robbertze 
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Righto
<andrewlsd> The agenda for today is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20161025
<andrewlsd> Are there any additions that anyone would like to make to it?
<chesedo> andrewlsd: i'm good with it
<paddatrapper> Lgtm
<andrewlsd> aah.
<andrewlsd> Maaz: agreed All happy with agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with agenda
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<andrewlsd> The minutes of the previous meeting (20160927) are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160927#Summary
<andrewlsd> Can I have a proposal and a second to accept the previous minutes.
<andrewlsd> e.g paddatrapper / chesedo
<paddatrapper> Am I missing something, but are there no minutes there...? I only see an agenda 
<andrewlsd> aah.
<chesedo> andrewlsd: i forgot that we did not have a meeting in sept, but also do not have an issue with Aug's...
<chesedo> so all good with me
<paddatrapper> Also no issue with Aug's, so second chesedo
<andrewlsd> In which case, correction, the minutes for the previous meeting are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160823
<andrewlsd> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Plans for 2016 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2016
<andrewlsd> Is there any news on tareq, magespawn and Kapanda's membership applications?
<paddatrapper> I haven't heard anything
<chesedo> magesawn's wiki page is still empty (waiting for him)...
<andrewlsd> Thanks chesedo.
<chesedo> Kapanda's just in idea stage I think...
<chesedo> and Kilos will(may) know about tareq'a
<andrewlsd> We will probably need to wait for oom Kilos and some other regulars to get any further feedback.
<andrewlsd> (mis-timed that one)
<chesedo> yip, seems so
<andrewlsd> Are there any other folks that we know of that need assistance with ubuntu IDs or the Code of Conduct?
 * chesedo does not at this time
 * andrewlsd does not either.
<andrewlsd> Moving right along then ...
 * paddatrapper neither
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<andrewlsd> Are there any upcoming Ubuntu or open source related events that anyone would like to mention?
<paddatrapper> There's a Debian Miniconf in Cambridge happening second week of November, but I think that's a little unrelated
<chesedo> I received something on the sulug maillist, but forgot it now
 * chesedo goes to look
<andrewlsd> *whatis sulug*
<chesedo> stellenbosh university linux user group
 * andrewlsd is now enlightened
 * paddatrapper wishes UCT's LUG was more active
 * andrewlsd has been to a couple of CLUG meetings.
<paddatrapper> CLUG is active, which is nice
<andrewlsd> ... a nice CLUG meeting included an IPA tasting (ale, not the Identity Management foss project)
<chesedo> paddatrapper: they had a (stirring) discussion about it last month or so, and became quite active afterwards...
<chesedo> Here is that event: DevOps happening 7 & 8 Nov in CPT -> https://devops.capetown/devopsdays/
<andrewlsd> Aah, yes.
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: Of course, no beer and the CLUG hasn't met
<andrewlsd> Devops Days.
<andrewlsd> thanks chesedo for the info and link.
<andrewlsd> moving along in the agenda.
<andrewlsd> shall we proceed to "Miscellaneous"
<andrewlsd> ?
<paddatrapper> Yup
<chesedo> yip
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<andrewlsd> Any misc bits n pieces to share?
<chesedo> nothing new...
<paddatrapper> Not sure if we covered it in a previous meeting, but PyConZA happened in CT 3 weeks ago. It went well with about double the attendees than the previous year
<andrewlsd> Interesting news this week has been that the DDOS that took out dyn DNS and much of amazon, etc was largely due to exploited IoT devices such as consumer IP cameras/securityPVRs
<chesedo> oh our Ubuntu For Hope site has been completed (needs some extra mods), just waiting for kmf to put it on his servers
<andrewlsd> excellent paddatrapper.
<andrewlsd> chesedo: looking forward to seeing the site go live
<paddatrapper> Dirty COW means everyone should patch their kernels
<chesedo> paddatrapper: you organised there as well right?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Yeah, I was responsible for organising the video equipment again
<andrewlsd> live patching FTW, now available for Ubuntu via Canonical
<chesedo> more on dirty cow for those interested -> https://dirtycow.ninja/ http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-dirty-cow-linux-security-bug-moos/
<andrewlsd> Ty, useful link.
<paddatrapper> .ninja ... First time I've seen that! Lol
<andrewlsd> all righty then ....
<chesedo> all right
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<chesedo> andrewlsd: you can do it again if you are up to it?
<andrewlsd> chesedo or paddatrapper, either of you keen to chair November's meeting?
<chesedo> else i'm available (for backup too)
<paddatrapper> What date in November is it, 25th? If so I don't see why not
<andrewlsd> I can do so. I was just about to ask which date 22 or 25
<chesedo> paddatrapper: 22nd
<chesedo> andrewlsd: ^^
<andrewlsd> (I meant 22 or 29)
<andrewlsd> 22nd.
<paddatrapper> Ok then I may or may not be here - in the middle of exams, so probably not a good idea to put my hand up
<andrewlsd> Ok, paddatrapper can volunteer for Dec or Jan. Not sure if we have a meeting in Dec.
<andrewlsd> ... but Jan should be good.
<paddatrapper> Cool
<chesedo> lol, paddatrapper jan would be open...
<andrewlsd> I'll do the next one if that is OK with you, chesedo?
<chesedo> andrewlsd: ok
<andrewlsd> Maaz: agreed andrewlsd to chair next meeting 
<Maaz> Agreed: andrewlsd to chair next meeting
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<andrewlsd> Is it agreed that the next meeting will be 22 Nov at 20h30 SAST ?
<paddatrapper> Yup
<chesedo> yip
<andrewlsd> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 22 November 2016 @ 20:30 
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 22 November 2016 @ 20:30
<andrewlsd> Maaz: end meeting 
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-10-25-18-30-38.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-10-25-18-30-38.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-10-25-18-30-38.html
<chesedo> andrewlsd: thanks for chairing tonight
<andrewlsd> :-) pleasure
<paddatrapper> Thanks andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Thanks paddatrapper and chesedo
<chesedo> it went well and smoothly
 * andrewlsd goes off to edit wiki with the minutes.
<chesedo> Maaz: Agenda for tonight's meeting
<Maaz> chesedo: Agenda for tonight's meeting is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20161025
<chesedo> Maaz: forget Agenda for tonight's meeting
<Maaz> chesedo: Alrighty
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes is <reply> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-10-25-18-30-38.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-10-25-18-30-38.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-10-25-18-30-38.html
<Maaz> chesedo: Got it
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-10-25-18-30-38.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-10-25-18-30-38.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-10-25-18-30-38.html
<chesedo> thanks for the wiki edit andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Wiki page updated at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20161025
<andrewlsd> G'night all
<paddatrapper> night andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> ciao paddatrapper chesedo
<chesedo> night paddatrapper andrewlsd 
<paddatrapper> night
<inetpro> andrewlsd: thanks for taking the hot seat today 
 * inetpro has power again 
<inetpro> chesedo: remind me to send an invite to the meeting on Twitter next time 
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-26
<chesedo-> inetpro: will do
<chesedo-> and morning all
<andrewlsd> Morning chesedo and all.
<inetpro> goeiemore
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<nlsthzn> Goeie môre Suid Afrika
<nlsthzn> took me a while to figure out the compose key thingy again >.<
<inetpro> nlsthzn: what's with the compose key?
<inetpro> just set keyboard to South Africa and start using the compose key, ek sê
<nlsthzn> well, I have a US keyboard for starts :p and I never use compose key... so when the need arises I have to first enable and then remember how to use it (always forget to shift to get the characters above numbers :p)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I also have a US generic 101-key keyboard, who doesn't in this country? Despite that you simply set it to the South African (ZA) layout and voila, Bob's your uncle 
<nlsthzn> what does the ZA layout change?
<inetpro> no Shift needed... just press Alt-Gr and r for ê
<inetpro> or Alt-Gr and e for ë
<inetpro> they used to have a nice layout at www.translate.org.za but I can't seem to find it now
<inetpro> found this: http://www.translate.org.za/2006/10/09/keyboard-caters-for-all-11-sa-languages/ 
<nlsthzn> well the one time I make an ê it is fine :p
<nlsthzn> one time a year i mean
<nlsthzn> and it makes sense the way it works once I remember how :p
<inetpro> Alt-Gr + Shift + 0 for °
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> )
<chesedo> inetpro: i just do Alt-Gr + 6 and then e for ê.... and Alt-Gr + ; and any vowel for the double dots on a vowel...
<chesedo> same goes when used with ' or ` for things like è
<chesedo> or é
<jerit> nobody seems to like my artwork that I made because bored http://i.imgur.com/jnvfCdr.png
<nlsthzn> jerit, perhaps cause nobody cares ;)
<inetpro> chesedo: oh that works nicely as well and is easy to remember, thanks!
<chesedo> inetpro: yw
<superfly> meh. missed the meeting last night
<inetpro> superfly: why?
<superfly> why what?
<inetpro> superfly: why did you miss the meeting?
 * inetpro at least had a good excuse
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> inetpro: I don't know, maybe moving across the world or something?
<inetpro> ok, you are forgiven
<kulelu88> howzit okes? 
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-27
<chesedo> morning all
<Xethron> Greetings
<andrewlsd> morning all
 * andrewlsd waves at chesedo superfly inetpro tumbleweed nuvolari_ paddatrapper
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd Xethron and all others
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<paddatrapper> Morning andrewlsd, Kilos
<Kilos> is it you with minetest on your lappy andrewlsd ?
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<andrewlsd> Kilos: yes, my laptop runs minetest service
<Kilos> i tried to get in a few times with no success
<andrewlsd> anyusername, default password is "mine"
<andrewlsd> however, being a laptop, it isn't always online
<Kilos> link again please
<Kilos> oh yes thats most likely why
<andrewlsd> karrimor.duckdns.org
<andrewlsd> it is on now
<Kilos> im just gonna bath then ill try
<andrewlsd> current IP is 165.165.36.169
<Kilos> ty
 * andrewlsd goes off to find coffee and a doughnut
 * andrewlsd goes off to find coffee and a doughnought
 * andrewlsd wonders about spelling.
<Kilos> Maaz spell doughnut
<Maaz> Kilos: Yes, you *can* spell
<andrewlsd> a-maaz-ing
<chesedo> lol
 * andrewlsd does not like flat themes. 
 * andrewlsd cannot easily see window edges with flat themes
<andrewlsd> It feels like a Friday.
<andrewlsd> Maybe we can start a friday flamewar early
<Xethron> Hello Kilos :)
<Xethron> How goes?
<Xethron> maaz spell yello
<Maaz> Xethron: Suggestions: Yell, Yellow, Cello, Hello, Jell-O, yell, yellow, cello, hello or jello
<Xethron> nice
<Xethron> maaz spel Kilos
<Maaz> Xethron: Huh?
<Xethron> maaz spell Kilos
<Maaz> Xethron: Yes, you *can* spell
<Xethron> maaz spell Afrikaans
<Maaz> Xethron: Yes, you *can* spell
<Xethron> Smart bot
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> helloooo inetprooooooo
<andrewlsd> Kilos: sorry, laptop got disconnected from wifi
<andrewlsd> (temporarily, is back now)
<andrewlsd> Maaz: Minetest is at karrimor.duckdns.org:30000 (30 thousand)
<Maaz> andrewlsd: One learns a new thing every day
<inetpro> oh my, hello world!
<inetpro> and hi Kilos also
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: Go get Chippies, your friends will love you
<inetpro> hm...
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> inetpro: what you are cooking?
<Kilos> night everyone, have a good day
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<pavlushka> Kilos: I have pm ed you
<pavlushka> and Good Night :)
<Kilos> i see
<chesedo> Maaz: you are be a genuis... if only my friends would ask you for advise
<Maaz> chesedo: I already know stuff about you
<inetpro> pavlushka: Steers! It just tastes better flame-grilled
<pavlushka> inetpro: so you are not flame grilling it? sad :p
<qwebirc2925> yoh
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-28
<thatgraemeguy> morning peopls
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro paddatrapper and everyone else
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos 
<andrewlsd> Morning peeps
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<paddatrapper> hey andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Hey paddatrapper. Just thought. Frogs eat flies. Don't eat superfly
<Kilos> haha
<paddatrapper> Hehe. I shall have to resist!
<paddatrapper> Though I did almost starve him yesterday - he came for dinner and we only got to eat around 8...
<andrewlsd> "ons gaan nou braai"
 * andrewlsd sits watching a slow upgrade process on his raspi (sdcard is slow)
<andrewlsd> it isn't often that the download is faster than the install.
<andrewlsd> ... laptop has SSD, but PI is sloooow.
<andrewlsd> (and on a nice fat internet connection)
<inetpro> goeiedah mense
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: Sounds like whenever I upgrade on uni's wifi
<Kilos> night all. have a great day and restful night
<Kilos> you too inetpro 
<Cryterion> evening everyone
<inetpro> superfly: I just learned a new thing with the F11 and Thunderbird issue of Oom Jan
<inetpro> F11 doesn't work for full-screen mode
<superfly> inetpro: confluency commented and said it's something like Ctrl+F11 or Alt+F11
<inetpro> you can get full screen view with Kubuntu with Alt+F3 | More Actions | Fullscreen
<inetpro> but I don't think oom Jan is using Kubuntu anyway, so not something I'll advise for him
<inetpro> interesting fact is that F11, with Lightning installed for the Calendar, toggles the view of the Today pane
<inetpro> a bad choice when most apps use F11 for the fullview function
<inetpro> oh and Ctrl+F11 on Kubuntu is used for the Desktop Cube effect 
<inetpro> Alt+F11 on my side does nothing on Thunderbird
<chesedo> inetpro: oom jan mentioned to Kilos that he moved to kUbuntu a while ago (week or so)... but the questions asks about Lubuntu if i remember correct (might be for someone else... or he switched)
<inetpro> chesedo: I struggle to reproduce what he seemed to be experiencing
<inetpro> if I have mine on full screen, then close and start again, it starts in normal view again
<inetpro> chesedo: I wonder whether it's not because he moved his Thunderbird from Ubuntu Unity to Lubuntu
<inetpro> with unity he probably had it Maximised 
<inetpro> with Kubuntu you simply press Alt+F3 for the Window Operations Menu, I wonder whether Lubuntu has that as well, or perhaps another shortcutkey?
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-29
<chesedo> inetpro: i cannot even get mine into fullscreen
<superfly> o/
<paddatrapper> \o
<chesedo> ohi superfly paddatrapper 
<superfly> hi chesedo
<chesedo> the heat is massive today
<chesedo> how's your moving going superfly ?
<superfly> chesedo: getting there
<chesedo> superfly: now it sounds like you are digging your way across :P
<superfly> meh
<paddatrapper> Hey chesedo
<superfly> chesedo: actually, I've decided to become a cat. I don't need a passport, I don't need a visa, I just need a health certificate and I fly as soon as I am ready
<chesedo> superfly: lol
<pavlushka> ahoy
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-30
<Kilos> hi deegee inetpro and everyone else
<paddatrapper> Hey oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> night all. have a great day
<superfly> I'm so glad he's over there, despite the medical/financial issues
<pavlushka> Hello superfly , its very settling to hear from you :)
<pavlushka> superfly: how are you?
<superfly> pavlushka: very busy, packing and sorting the house out
 * pavlushka waves to inetpro theblazehen_ 
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-23
<nlsthzn> lonely... I'm so lonely...
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-24
<Kilos> booooo
<Kilos> no  audio in lappy so cant hear alerts when im here guys, in pta at friend after getting meds again. still kicking. hope you all  doing great
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos, good to hear.
<chesedo> just got back from exam but doing good
<superfly> chesedo, Kilos, ping me when the meeting starts
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Np superfly, i understand the timezone issue well with my girls 9 Hours ahead of me. Hope you and the family are well. God bless you all" 1 hour, 38 minutes and 28 seconds ago
<chesedo> paddatrapper: are you still ready to chair?
<Vince-0> good 'eve
<superfly> hi Vince-0
<chesedo> oh boy, seems that paddatrapper forgot
<chesedo> anyone here for the meeting?
<chesedo> other than superfly
<superfly> And I'm on the other side of the world!
<superfly> Kilos is here, but he said he might not hear us because his audio is not working at the moment.
<superfly> hi magespawn
<chesedo> superfly: lol you just woke up
<superfly> chesedo: negative. it's 11:30
<magespawn> good evening all
<superfly> I'm actually (supposed to be) working
 * chesedo has an exam in the morning so seems that we will skip meeting
<chesedo> well, the lazy/snoozy teens just woke up
 * chesedo will wait 1min
<magespawn> hey superfly, chesedo
<chesedo> well, night all || enjoy the work
<Vince-0> !
<magespawn> so assume no meeting tonight?
<magespawn> right, i am out of here, bed time for me, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-25
<Kilos> just got home guys, hope you all ok?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: sorry! I've been completely swamped with work this week, so haven't had a chance to even look at IRC
<paddatrapper> evening oom Kilos 
<chesedo> np paddatrapper
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper chesedo , all good with you guys
<Kilos> ??
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yes thanks. Though I'm hurtling towards exams now, so I barely have time to breath... 
<paddatrapper> How's everything your side? 
<Kilos> not gonna complain again about our medical services, very angry with them , but im good still ty
<Kilos> i need to sleep now. night everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> all the best with studies and exams
<superfly> hi paddatrapper
<superfly> and I miss Kilos again
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-26
<paddatrapper> Hi superfly
<superfly> o/
<superfly> paddatrapper: congrats on the car!
<paddatrapper> superfly: thanks! I'm really happy with it
<chesedo> does anyone have recommendations for where to get a .co.za & .org.za domain without the hosting?
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> chesedo: I suggest you ask in the internet channel on slack
<inetpro> probably more people there who do these things every day
<inetpro> or maybe theblazehen here knows the answer to that even
 * theblazehen hasn't registered a .co.za, but just because you get hosting doesn't mean you need to use it
<inetpro> IS used to do .org.za, I wonder whether they still do it
<superfly> chesedo: Even in SA, I dropped all my .*.za's. Not worth the hassle
<tumbleweed> co.za is easy, everyone does them
 * tumbleweed has his org.za with webafrica (although they seem to be moving domain reg out into a new company - gridhost)
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-27
<chesedo> awesome, thanks guys
<magespawn> good morning
<pavlushka> Good morning magespawn 
<magespawn> later all
<MaNI> you can just register a .co.za at hetzner or something without hosting, anywhere really doesn't matter to much
<MaNI> even e.g. godaddy or places like that
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-28
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> chat later all
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-29
<magespawn> 
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> later all
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> and night night
#ubuntu-za 2018-10-22
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2018-10-24
<Kilos> ai! ai! ai! ai! ai! smaller and smaller
<Kilos> greetings die hard survivors
<Kilos> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Kilos-: o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-10-26
<nsnzero> evening guys
#ubuntu-za 2018-10-27
<magespawn> @maaz
<magespawn> @QA
<magespawn> QA what is the time
<QA> magespawn: Erk, dunno
#ubuntu-za 2019-10-27
<melodie> hi
